# Quality getting worse.. Probably no more chanel :(



## Bagberries

the classic M/L I just got last month, the flap sewed look not aligned. I didnt want to be so fussy about that at first, Then after a few wear I notice the peel off at that area.. if open the flap I can even see the tear at the peel off area.


----------



## lilacto

Oh no! This is awful! Especially since Caviar is meant to be so sturdy. I was sitting in the fence about moving on to Hermes and Now I think I should.

The rivets in my Gold HW Black Jumbo Tarnished. It's not even been a year since I got it [emoji35]


----------



## Bagberries

Here another closer photo of the tear..


----------



## Bagberries

lilacto said:


> Oh no! This is awful! Especially since Caviar is meant to be so sturdy. I was sitting in the fence about moving on to Hermes and Now I think I should.
> 
> The rivets in my Gold HW Black Jumbo Tarnished. It's not even been a year since I got it [emoji35]


 
I know right..    My classic jumbo also got tear on the top corner, from the stitching I think. But I just didn't wanna bother too much about it cos I thought I would want to enjoy the bag.. and now again and again ..


----------



## yinnie

If you just purchased last month then definitely take it back and get chanel to repair it! the bag is still under warranty. Do it now before it gets worse.


----------



## Bagberries

yinnie said:


> If you just purchased last month then definitely take it back and get chanel to repair it! the bag is still under warranty. Do it now before it gets worse.


 
Do you know how many for the warranty? I don't have any chanel boutique near me   I need to either send it back to France or perhaps drop by the Boutique when I go to Vietnam end of this month.


----------



## lovelybee

Chanel will repair it if the item purchased is within a year.


----------



## C.purse

Bagberries said:


> View attachment 3732673
> View attachment 3732671
> View attachment 3732669
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the classic M/L I just got last month, the flap sewed look not aligned. I didnt want to be so fussy about that at first, Then after a few wear I notice the peel off at that area.. if open the flap I can even see the tear at the peel off area.


This is especially discouraging because the Cavier is supposed to be derable!


----------



## claraclara

I think something to do with the line of caviar this yr. I returned a blue chevron caviar mini for the same peeling reasons. Not sure how they would repair the peel, let us know how it goes.


----------



## Daisy777

That is not very encouraging to buy a Chanel. I am looking to buy a Caviar in Monte Carlo this summer.


----------



## maggievnlove

I completely agree.  Chanel is the only brand that I love most of the designs, but after my recent purchase (a Prefall small red boy), though I love the bag, I think i'm gonna stay away from the chanel store for a few years now, since the quality is not up to par, I meant not even match up to dior, or even Gucci.  I still love Chanel, but this relationship needs a break.


----------



## lisarisa123

oh no .. so sad to hear.. 
this is so discouraging since I just got my first chanel =(
Hope Chanel will fix it since it's under warranty


----------



## Bee-licious

Do you guys think this also relates to boy bags? I'm eyeing a boy bag but not if the entire line of Chanel caviar will be affected! Maybe I should only get calfskin in Le boy.... how does calfskin hold up? Thanks


----------



## Bee-licious

PS, sorry about your bag!! This is totally j acceptable and you need to get a refund or exchange for sure!


----------



## jeune_fille

After reading this, my medium flap is the same!  I bought like three weeks ago.


----------



## maggievnlove

Bee-licious said:


> Do you guys think this also relates to boy bags? I'm eyeing a boy bag but not if the entire line of Chanel caviar will be affected! Maybe I should only get calfskin in Le boy.... how does calfskin hold up? Thanks


It certainly affects the boy bag, I think that lamb or calfskin might get scatches and scuffs but still looks fine; CHanel recent caviar gets like peeling or not enough dye


----------



## jeune_fille

Update:  A while ago, I posted here that my medium flap had the same peeling. I went to the boutique where I bought the bag and was able to exchange it with a better quality bag. I am very fortunate that I have a very good relationship with my SA. Just to let you know, they had two medium flap with same hardware and leather, the other one had also a small peeling.


----------



## chinchin0214

Hi everyone! I usually just read the forums but I just wanted to vent my frustration at the lack of quality control in Chanel's bags. I went to the boutique originally to buy a m/l beige clair caviar classic flap. The 2 bags which were "new in box" had cracks in the stitching area on the bottom corner & 1 had uneven stitching. I fell in love with a nude pink caviar reissue but that one had "white stains" that looked like the leather had peeled. I asked the SA to order a brand new in box one from another store if it was available. It arrived in the mail today. I opened my "brand new" bag to discover that it had a small black scuff on the top of the flap, a cracked area from the stitching, & a loose thread sticking out from the bottom corner of the bag. I can't believe that they are selling these bags to customers!


----------



## Bisoux78

Tsk..tsk..and this is why I tend to lean towards their vintage bags. This is truly unacceptable for a new bag. Please do get it repaired by them...I would be livid.


----------



## Bagberries

Update :

So I sent it to Chanel Paris and they refused to do anything about it!  Said it's the normal wear And tear. I was like, how can this be normal
Wear and tear?! 

So I'm not sure what to do now? Wonder if it's really depend on SAs.


----------



## smudleybear

Bagberries said:


> Update :
> 
> So I sent it to Chanel Paris and they refused to do anything about it!  Said it's the normal wear And tear. I was like, how can this be normal
> Wear and tear?!
> 
> So I'm not sure what to do now? Wonder if it's really depend on SAs.



Usually there's nothing can be done on leather peeled or chipping especially caviar


----------



## LVlifer

I am afraid to buy a Chanel handbag after reading problems like this. I would not want to spend thousands of dollars and end up with a defective product  with no recourse. But I want one.


----------



## Bagberries

smudleybear said:


> Usually there's nothing can be done on leather peeled or chipping especially caviar


It's not just leather peeled. The stitched that connect the flaps come off as well. Also their flaps not aligned properly too, I guess that's why the stick come off so easily?


----------



## Bagberries

LVlifer said:


> I am afraid to buy a Chanel handbag after reading problems like this. I would not want to spend thousands of dollars and end up with a defective product  with no recourse. But I want one.



 I was considering getting another m/l in beige Claire or gray actually. But with the past expenrices, with the jumbo and Boy also,  I guess I have to hold off my chanel purchase for quite sometimes now. The quality just don't justify the price tag. To me at least.  I might opt for a vintage or well loved chanel bags tho, at least if there any wear and tears I don't feel too bad about it since I don't need to pay full price. 

Perhaps Chanel is not my thing, feel bad somehow for always end up with " defective " or whatever-wanna-call- it products


----------



## smudleybear

Bagberries said:


> It's not just leather peeled. The stitched that connect the flaps come off as well. Also their flaps not aligned properly too, I guess that's why the stick come off so easily?



Sorry to hear that you are facing such stress, I had too defective stuff from LV but I quickly get it sorted out, but it's still so stressful every time I used a bag I had to check when I get back, crazy isn't it?
Wear & tear within a month is unacceptable and SA knows we won't purposely scrap the corner of a £4000 bag against concrete or something, but they should stitch up the corners for you for FREE.
I love a lot of bags like the Lizard Coco and Business Affinity bag but I just can't bring myself to purchase from Chanel anymore because it's like so stressful using their bags. In march I bought a red Coco handle and only realised there's missing stitches on both gussets of the bag after 2 weeks, took her out for only 2 hours, quickly took it back to the store and chanel send it to restitched. After it came back, it looks like my grandma's stitching job so I got refunded. What we normally see is people posting front of the coco but hardly interior. Luckily I was browsing tpf and immediately realised something was wrong with my Coco. I love their 17B red ml but I just can't drop that kind of money anymore not having worries. Seen their current minis and it just doesn't justify their price tag vs quality[emoji22]
What are you planning to do with your in ML? Keep using it or try to bring it to a leather surgeon etc? Ok


----------



## Bagberries

smudleybear said:


> Sorry to hear that you are facing such stress, I had too defective stuff from LV but I quickly get it sorted out, but it's still so stressful every time I used a bag I had to check when I get back, crazy isn't it?
> Wear & tear within a month is unacceptable and SA knows we won't purposely scrap the corner of a £4000 bag against concrete or something, but they should stitch up the corners for you for FREE.
> I love a lot of bags like the Lizard Coco and Business Affinity bag but I just can't bring myself to purchase from Chanel anymore because it's like so stressful using their bags. In march I bought a red Coco handle and only realised there's missing stitches on both gussets of the bag after 2 weeks, took her out for only 2 hours, quickly took it back to the store and chanel send it to restitched. After it came back, it looks like my grandma's stitching job so I got refunded. What we normally see is people posting front of the coco but hardly interior. Luckily I was browsing tpf and immediately realised something was wrong with my Coco. I love their 17B red ml but I just can't drop that kind of money anymore not having worries. Seen their current minis and it just doesn't justify their price tag vs quality[emoji22]
> What are you planning to do with your in ML? Keep using it or try to bring it to a leather surgeon etc? Ok



Glad you able to get your coco refunded. I love this season Red and Grey too, but after these quality issues I'm not sure about Chanel anymore  
I think I will keep this ML, just to remind me about their quality issues lol. So that I can perhaps " stop " buying anymore Chanel/bags in general . I might bring it to leather surgeon later after years of using it but not right now.


----------



## snowbrdgrl

Just read through this thread and this is crazy! I bought a grey jumbo for fall act 1 and now I'm nervous at how crappy the quality might be [emoji853] can you call Chanel customer service at all and email them photos? They need to make this right for you. Their bags aren't cheap!!! [emoji107]


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

I normally just enjoy reading Chanel forum but rarely contributed. I make an exception for this thread because I can't agree more. 
There's a youtuber who I watch frequently and she talked about a problem with her mini
 
Yesterday I went to Harrods to check some bags out and found the exact same problem as described on her video with all of the minis on display. I'm glad I stick to Dior, better quality, superb customer service!


----------



## Kristy0316

Just bought this medium Flap last Thursday.
After seeing all this comments and checked again... is this normal???


----------



## whiteswan1010

LVlifer said:


> I am afraid to buy a Chanel handbag after reading problems like this. I would not want to spend thousands of dollars and end up with a defective product  with no recourse. But I want one.


Please don't be discouraged from buying a classic Chanel bag.  I would stay away from the others though.  No matter what you buy from luxury cars, etcetera, there will always be some with defects. That's life.  Your reading a few complaints here of the thousands of bags produced each year.  Stay with the big picture.  Inspect your bag carefully at the store before you leave (or within the return time) and if you are not happy and see something, just return it and get a replacement.


----------



## Bagberries

Kristy0316 said:


> View attachment 3806994
> View attachment 3806995
> View attachment 3806996
> View attachment 3806997
> View attachment 3806998
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just bought this medium Flap last Thursday.
> After seeing all this comments and checked again... is this normal???


To me the stitches are too tight, saw the s1 posted the right stitches on her so black mini and then leather start peeling off at ghost areas. My jumbo also got tight stitches, but I'll see overtime how it goes.. cos I think Chanel wouldn't do anything about it either.


----------



## Bagberries

snowbrdgrl said:


> Just read through this thread and this is crazy! I bought a grey jumbo for fall act 1 and now I'm nervous at how crappy the quality might be [emoji853] can you call Chanel customer service at all and email them photos? They need to make this right for you. Their bags aren't cheap!!! [emoji107]


I think you just need to check your bag carefully, not all their bags are defective. But obviously their quality ain't as " luxurious " as it used to be. If you compare the vintage one and the current ones, you will see the differences. 
I sent the bag to Paris, and been told it's the wear and tear, which can't be cos I saw that like only a few days after I got the bag. They refused to do anything to do that. So yeh, I just lost hope in Chanel Thro this customer service of them.  I have a few of chanel bags and none of them are perfect and I do accept the flaws cos it's handmade somehow. But to certain point the defects just not acceptable to me at all.


----------



## Bagberries

shoesshoeshoes said:


> I normally just enjoy reading Chanel forum but rarely contributed. I make an exception for this thread because I can't agree more.
> There's a youtuber who I watch frequently and she talked about a problem with her mini
> 
> Yesterday I went to Harrods to check some bags out and found the exact same problem as described on her video with all of the minis on display. I'm glad I stick to Dior, better quality, superb customer service!



Yeh I heard this season caviar esp this rose  gold is kinda bad. I just ordered a mini lady dior too, hopefully I will enjoy it


----------



## tulipfield

LVlifer said:


> I am afraid to buy a Chanel handbag after reading problems like this. I would not want to spend thousands of dollars and end up with a defective product  with no recourse. But I want one.



As someone mentioned upthread, go vintage!

But seriously, they're not gonna fix these problems until we quit giving them our money.  Name brand recognition can't be the only thing they're selling us.


----------



## Sparkletastic

whiteswan1010 said:


> Please don't be discouraged from buying a classic Chanel bag.  I would stay away from the others though.  No matter what you buy from luxury cars, etcetera, there will always be some with defects. That's life.  Your reading a few complaints here of the thousands of bags produced each year.  Stay with the big picture.  Inspect your bag carefully at the store before you leave (or within the return time) and if you are not happy and see something, just return it and get a replacement.


Completely agree. The number of complaints could seem overwhelming.  But the vast majority of buyers are extremely happy with their bags - and tend to stay silent. 

Also, it makes sense to very carefully inspect the bags at purchase to avoid issues. Problems after the fact should be dealt with by getting a repair or return. There is no need to accept subpar workmanship from any brand. 


Bisoux78 said:


> Tsk..tsk..and this is why I tend to lean towards their vintage bags. This is truly unacceptable for a new bag. Please do get it repaired by them...I would be livid.





tulipfield said:


> As someone mentioned upthread, go vintage!
> 
> But seriously, they're not gonna fix these problems until we quit giving them our money.  Name brand recognition can't be the only thing they're selling us.


+10,000. I took my DD into Chanel boutiques in 4 countries during our vacation in Europe this summer with the plans of getting her another Chanel bag as this is her favorite brand for handbags. However, at our last destination, after being extremely disappointed with Chanel's quality and selection, she chose to receive a Gucci and a Fendi instead - and she remains deliriously happy with the bags.  She explained she just prefers my older and vintage Chanels to what's available today...and I agree

That's not to say there aren't lovely, high quality pieces available now. There certainly are. I'm just acknowledging that Chanel's best quality days are behind us. So we have to be discerning shoppers who will switch to other brands when Chanel doesn't perform.


----------



## Kristy0316

Bagberries said:


> To me the stitches are too tight, saw the s1 posted the right stitches on her so black mini and then leather start peeling off at ghost areas. My jumbo also got tight stitches, but I'll see overtime how it goes.. cos I think Chanel wouldn't do anything about it either.


Bringing it to Chanel yesterday, they took the bag in for inspection. Have to wait for 6 weeks for their update


----------



## VernisCerise

There was a report on Business of Fashion that Chanel sales have declined over the past two years. I hope it's a reflection of unhappy customers. I love Chanel designs, but the brand seems to care about the profits rather than reputation.


----------



## pinkorchid20

Kristy0316 said:


> Bringing it to Chanel yesterday, they took the bag in for inspection. Have to wait for 6 weeks for their update


Wow, that is interesting. I bought a dark green mini which shows the exact same stitching issue (inspected 2 of them at the boutique later on and all of them had the super tight stitches). The store manager told me this was absolutely normal and she could not see any issues. Please keep us posted. Interested to hear how things go!


----------



## bobee25

My woc purchased from less than 1.5 [emoji17] i am really so sad 
And i baby my bags by the way. 
And its caviar skin [emoji17][emoji17][emoji17]


----------



## Kristy0316

bobee25 said:


> My woc purchased from less than 1.5 [emoji17] i am really so sad
> And i baby my bags by the way.
> And its caviar skin [emoji17][emoji17][emoji17]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3819770
> View attachment 3819771
> View attachment 3819772
> View attachment 3819773



Have you checked with Chanel? I guess it can be repaired?


----------



## Kristy0316

pinkorchid20 said:


> Wow, that is interesting. I bought a dark green mini which shows the exact same stitching issue (inspected 2 of them at the boutique later on and all of them had the super tight stitches). The store manager told me this was absolutely normal and she could not see any issues. Please keep us posted. Interested to hear how things go!



Does it only happens on Green bag? Yes, will keep you updated! Still waiting for their reply...


----------



## Lady_zen

I bought my m/l lambskin flap from the boutique just a month ago and i got it with this little imperfection on the leather. good thing it was the the back and has buffed up a little over time. I was not able to return this bag as I have already returned a small classic flap due to too much creasing on the flap and the lambskin feeling too thin.

I still adore my bag though I know i didn't get her in a "perfect" condition. For the money we pay, i suppose we deserve a flawless product but as in every product, a little pinch here and there is expected.


----------



## MsPele

Bagberries said:


> Update :
> 
> So I sent it to Chanel Paris and they refused to do anything about it!  Said it's the normal wear And tear. I was like, how can this be normal
> Wear and tear?!
> 
> So I'm not sure what to do now? Wonder if it's really depend on SAs.


I am not surprised. I bought 2 WOCs early last year and I had an issue with the leather with one of bags after using it only a few times.  The sales associate said they can't fix it if it's leather related (they can do something only if it's hardware related).  The closure on the second WOC fell off after 2 months - they gave me store credit for that one since they couldn't fix it. 

I was very surprised with the quality since my first chanel bag was purchased 8 yrs ago and it still looks brand new.


----------



## okdot

Does this mean I shouldn't get a lambskin medium classic flap bag? If people are having so many issues with the supposedly indestructible option then lambskin would just not last me very long. Seems like when prices were half of what they are now the quality was twice as good. Did I miss my chance to get a classic bag that would last me a really really long time  not interested in buying a used bag unfortunately


----------



## mfa777

Agree with everyone about bad Chanel quality. I won't be buying any Chanel bags anymore. Aside from other imperfections on my Chanel bags, this chip on my new mini hardware was the last straw. I worn it once... Now I will have to go through the annoying repair process.


----------



## yellow_tulip

Hi guys,
I'm new to this forum and new to Chanel! I bought my first ever Chanel bag it's the classic medium flap bag yesterday at the Rue Cambon store. While at the store I noticed a little scuff/peel mark at the back of the bag which I pointed out to the sa but he said it is not a defect and rubbed some cream on it and did looked better. 
I don't know know whether it's because I'm on holidays here and felt like I needed to get it as it was "the last one" or felt pressured by the sa but I bought it anyway knowing full well it's going to bug me. God knows how long I've wanted this bag so felt like it was a big let down. 
I might give other stores a call to see if there are any in stock. 

Will they do a direct swap rather than having to refund the bag I bought and then do another purchase? I don't really want deal with the exchange rates.

Also, if there isn't any more stock would it be a bigger issue when trying for an exchange back in Australia? 

Sorry for the hijack.


----------



## agnesman1996

yellow_tulip said:


> Hi guys,
> I'm new to this forum and new to Chanel! I bought my first ever Chanel bag it's the classic medium flap bag yesterday at the Rue Cambon store. While at the store I noticed a little scuff/peel mark at the back of the bag which I pointed out to the sa but he said it is not a defect and rubbed some cream on it and did looked better.
> I don't know know whether it's because I'm on holidays here and felt like I needed to get it as it was "the last one" or felt pressured by the sa but I bought it anyway knowing full well it's going to bug me. God knows how long I've wanted this bag so felt like it was a big let down.
> I might give other stores a call to see if there are any in stock.
> 
> Will they do a direct swap rather than having to refund the bag I bought and then do another purchase? I don't really want deal with the exchange rates.
> 
> Also, if there isn't any more stock would it be a bigger issue when trying for an exchange back in Australia?
> 
> Sorry for the hijack.[/QUOTE ]
> 
> I don't think you will be able to exchange a bag purchased from another country in AU, since they have to take into account for the currency exchange rate and price difference.


----------



## agnesman1996

yellow_tulip said:


> Hi guys,
> I'm new to this forum and new to Chanel! I bought my first ever Chanel bag it's the classic medium flap bag yesterday at the Rue Cambon store. While at the store I noticed a little scuff/peel mark at the back of the bag which I pointed out to the sa but he said it is not a defect and rubbed some cream on it and did looked better.
> I don't know know whether it's because I'm on holidays here and felt like I needed to get it as it was "the last one" or felt pressured by the sa but I bought it anyway knowing full well it's going to bug me. God knows how long I've wanted this bag so felt like it was a big let down.
> I might give other stores a call to see if there are any in stock.
> 
> Will they do a direct swap rather than having to refund the bag I bought and then do another purchase? I don't really want deal with the exchange rates.
> 
> Also, if there isn't any more stock would it be a bigger issue when trying for an exchange back in Australia?
> 
> Sorry for the hijack.



I don't think you will be able to exchange a bag purchased from another country in AU, since they have to take into account for the currency exchange rate and price difference.


----------



## yellow_tulip

agnesman1996 said:


> I don't think you will be able to exchange a bag purchased from another country in AU, since they have to take into account for the currency exchange rate and price difference.


In that case I'll have to just try and exhange it whilst I'm here or learn to live with it!


----------



## twoblues

yellow_tulip said:


> In that case I'll have to just try and exhange it whilst I'm here or learn to live with it!



Talk to your local boutique manager if you can't do the exchange in Paris. It can be done and is up to the manager's discretion. They will probably give you store credit though after they do the currency conversion.


----------



## suziez

I am so disgusted with Chanel right now I could scream.  In the past thirty days I have ordered four bags from my Saks sa, who is wonderful.  The first was the black mini - had the twisted chain issue and was short, 21".  Second was the mini with the camilia - flower missing, third was the same bag but damaged and now the mini coco handle.  The cc's were pressed too hard into the bag causing dents on both sides of the cc's.


----------



## suziez

I have no idea what is happening with Chanel but in all my years of buying bags I have never had such issues.  I took a break from Chanel and went over to Hermes for the past couple of years.  Thiis year's Act i caught my eye so I thought I would come back to Chanel.  It's been a mistake.


----------



## yellow_tulip

twoblues said:


> Talk to your local boutique manager if you can't do the exchange in Paris. It can be done and is up to the manager's discretion. They will probably give you store credit though after they do the currency conversion.



Long story short I went back to the store and got an exchange. 

I'm quite annoyed that I called the Saint honore store and the sa said yes they have it in stock and then when I got there this morning they told me no they don't have it and they can't check other stores stock levels. All I wanted was for her to check so I don't waste my time walking all over the place. 

Anyways so I went back to the rue cambon store. At first the sa said no no they don't have anymore in stock. I was getting frustrated so he said he will call and check other stores (so how come one store can check stock levels and others can't??). And suddenly Lo and behold apparently they "just got stock coming in" and so I got mine replaced. And I can see a customer next to me looking at a few different medium classic flaps! Seriously. Anyways I shouldn't complain I guess I got my bag. But they make it look like they are giving it away for free. My husband was not very impressed to say the least.


----------



## twoblues

yellow_tulip said:


> Long story short I went back to the store and got an exchange.
> 
> I'm quite annoyed that I called the Saint honore store and the sa said yes they have it in stock and then when I got there this morning they told me no they don't have it and they can't check other stores stock levels. All I wanted was for her to check so I don't waste my time walking all over the place.
> 
> Anyways so I went back to the rue cambon store. At first the sa said no no they don't have anymore in stock. I was getting frustrated so he said he will call and check other stores (so how come one store can check stock levels and others can't??). And suddenly Lo and behold apparently they "just got stock coming in" and so I got mine replaced. And I can see a customer next to me looking at a few different medium classic flaps! Seriously. Anyways I shouldn't complain I guess I got my bag. But they make it look like they are giving it away for free. My husband was not very impressed to say the least.



Sorry you had to go through that, but you are right, you have your bag.That's what matters in the end.


----------



## yellow_tulip

twoblues said:


> Sorry you had to go through that, but you are right, you have your bag.That's what matters in the end.


Thank you. I can't wait to wear the heck out of her!!


----------



## Kristy0316

pinkorchid20 said:


> Wow, that is interesting. I bought a dark green mini which shows the exact same stitching issue (inspected 2 of them at the boutique later on and all of them had the super tight stitches). The store manager told me this was absolutely normal and she could not see any issues. Please keep us posted. Interested to hear how things go!





Bagberries said:


> To me the stitches are too tight, saw the s1 posted the right stitches on her so black mini and then leather start peeling off at ghost areas. My jumbo also got tight stitches, but I'll see overtime how it goes.. cos I think Chanel wouldn't do anything about it either.



Update for Green Flap Bag:
Chanel will bring the bag back to Paris, they said its quality issue and provide two solutions:
1.Issue Store Credit
2. One to One exchange

Will do for One to One exchange as the Chanel Medium Flap price was just increased from SGD7,090 to SGD 7,490


----------



## pinkorchid20

Kristy0316 said:


> Update for Green Flap Bag:
> Chanel will bring the bag back to Paris, they said its quality issue and provide two solutions:
> 1.Issue Store Credit
> 2. One to One exchange
> 
> Will do for One to One exchange as the Chanel Medium Flap price was just increased from SGD7,090 to SGD 7,490


Oh wow, thanks for the update! Did they agree that the stitching was too tight? Can't compare 1by1 but might go back to my store manager with your story. From the pics it seems yours looked like mine. 

Just wouldn't be happy with a store credit as it's not an exchange but a faulty product. Anyway, I am 100% certain you will find another beautiful bag!


----------



## Kristy0316

pinkorchid20 said:


> Oh wow, thanks for the update! Did they agree that the stitching was too tight? Can't compare 1by1 but might go back to my store manager with your story. From the pics it seems yours looked like mine.
> 
> Just wouldn't be happy with a store credit as it's not an exchange but a faulty product. Anyway, I am 100% certain you will find another beautiful bag!



Yes, they agreed that the stitching was too tight from Chanel After Sales Service Department.
Thanks & hoping Chanel will bring in new stock in Singapore soon!


----------



## pinkorchid20

Kristy0316 said:


> Yes, they agreed that the stitching was too tight from Chanel After Sales Service Department.
> Thanks & hoping Chanel will bring in new stock in Singapore soon!


Crossing fingers! Don't give up yet, you'll find the perfect piece


----------



## Kristy0316

UPDATE:
Had exchanged a black medium flap bag. Thumbs up to Singapore Chanel services, the SA kept 2 new black flap bag for me to choose.


----------



## Mosman

Bagberries said:


> View attachment 3732836
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here another closer photo of the tear..


Holy hell, I just checked my CF blue roi m/l caviar RHW and noticed exactly same thing like your in the same area of the bag bought in feb 16 ( cruise collection), wear about 10 times.
Also the strap was not folded, but left raw and now fraying too.
All my other 6 Chanel bag is ok.
Will talk to Chanel to see any thing can be done ???
Guess if i keep using it, it will nick and crack more !!!!
Look like caviar is vulnerable for the nicks and crack as the leather is dry and was heavily treated to form the caviar appearance.


----------



## ariah_xf

Hi guys. I'm not sure if this is a quality issue but have any of you guys noticed issues with the leather being softer and more saggy recently?? That was an issue I had with the medium flap I recently purchased in caviar leather.  I ended up exchanging the bag in the end, but the leather from my second medium flap is still noticeably softer and more squishy than the caviar of my jumbo.


----------



## mia55

ariah_xf said:


> Hi guys. I'm not sure if this is a quality issue but have any of you guys noticed issues with the leather being softer and more saggy recently?? That was an issue I had with the medium flap I recently purchased in caviar leather.  I ended up exchanging the bag in the end, but the leather from my second medium flap is still noticeably softer and more squishy than the caviar of my jumbo.



I've noticed this too. My caviar double flap jumbo leather is softer than my single flap Jumbos. Single flap is more durable as well. Everytime I wear my double flap I'm worried if I'll scratch it or have a wear on it whereas I'm carefree with my older Chanels. I've decided no more Chanels for me. Too bad they're only concerned about profit than quality and customer care.


----------



## nuf

ariah_xf said:


> Hi guys. I'm not sure if this is a quality issue but have any of you guys noticed issues with the leather being softer and more saggy recently?? That was an issue I had with the medium flap I recently purchased in caviar leather.  I ended up exchanging the bag in the end, but the leather from my second medium flap is still noticeably softer and more squishy than the caviar of my jumbo.


I've seen the same. At first I though it was only my recent purchase but now I can read it everywhere. I am sad because the older caviar was so durable. My first jumbo (about 6 years old) is still as good as new.


----------



## axlm

This is very discouraging and completely putting me off buying a classic flap, Chanel can't really call themselves a luxury brand if they refuse to do anything about bags which develop defects and tears after only being used a few times.. if it were me I would be asking for a new bag


----------



## pmoua

I'm so sorry this happened to you op!!! I just checked my mini 18C and it has the same thing!!!! This is not good.


----------



## *ccloves

Hi i'm just new here. I just want to ask, is this a defect? Should it be returned? I bought my m/l last nov 5 so its beyond 14days


----------



## Roy1

*ccloves said:


> View attachment 3888993
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi i'm just new here. I just want to ask, is this a defect? Should it be returned? I bought my m/l last nov 5 so its beyond 14days


Try taking it back but I would doubt they would exchange it as they would call it ‘wear and tear’ as it’s been over 14 days


----------



## shup

shoesshoeshoes said:


> I normally just enjoy reading Chanel forum but rarely contributed. I make an exception for this thread because I can't agree more.
> There's a youtuber who I watch frequently and she talked about a problem with her mini
> 
> Yesterday I went to Harrods to check some bags out and found the exact same problem as described on her video with all of the minis on display. I'm glad I stick to Dior, better quality, superb customer service!




Oh man I didn't even notice but mine is the same and I'm so sad. It has the raw edges and even has some parts sticking out that were in the bag and I'm worried about that now. I bought mine a year ago at the Nordstrom chanel and haven't used it because I was saving for a special occasion. 

Too bad it was my first one and I had no idea what to look for. It even has the tags and it's brand new, i wonder if it would be possible to exchange. It has been a year already.


----------



## Kouhei

Hi, I am new here. I am so sad about what happened to my chanel flap bag jumbo caviar. I just used it for 3x and so shocked to see the quality/texture of the lower front part has been changed. It can also show some deformation. When I notice it I have shown it to the Heathrow airport Chanel boutique but since I was flying to Japan, they suggest to bring it there. I brought it to Chanel Ginza but they suggested that I called Chanel Paris where I bought it since it was their first time to see it. I tried to call Chanel Printemps several times both at their direct telephone number from the website and the customer service center from the email reply I got from them. The customer service lady Soyara said she will email me to ask the information and will talk thru emails on the details. But I nevee received a call. I lodged a report thru the Chanel paris customer service but no response as of the moment. I am currently on holiday in Japan and I am so worried about my bag. How come a Chanel bag can easily ruined like that?? I hope someone can help me how to reach Chanel Paris and ask for its replacement. I am so scared to buy Chanel again. This is so expensive and yet its like this. Please help on how I can resolve this. I thought I can ask for replacement internationally. But it seems Chanel Japan is different management. In fairness with Chamel Japan they are so nice to check ans investigate my case but so far they never see like this before.


----------



## nashpoo

Kouhei said:


> Hi, I am new here. I am so sad about what happened to my chanel flap bag jumbo caviar. I just used it for 3x and so shocked to see the quality/texture of the lower front part has been changed. It can also show some deformation. When I notice it I have shown it to the Heathrow airport Chanel boutique but since I was flying to Japan, they suggest to bring it there. I brought it to Chanel Ginza but they suggested that I called Chanel Paris where I bought it since it was their first time to see it. I tried to call Chanel Printemps several times both at their direct telephone number from the website and the customer service center from the email reply I got from them. The customer service lady Soyara said she will email me to ask the information and will talk thru emails on the details. But I nevee received a call. I lodged a report thru the Chanel paris customer service but no response as of the moment. I am currently on holiday in Japan and I am so worried about my bag. How come a Chanel bag can easily ruined like that?? I hope someone can help me how to reach Chanel Paris and ask for its replacement. I am so scared to buy Chanel again. This is so expensive and yet its like this. Please help on how I can resolve this. I thought I can ask for replacement internationally. But it seems Chanel Japan is different management. In fairness with Chamel Japan they are so nice to check ans investigate my case but so far they never see like this before.


Oh my gosh, I've never seen just a warped looked flap before? Maybe you overstuffed it?


----------



## bklner2014

Kouhei said:


> Hi, I am new here. I am so sad about what happened to my chanel flap bag jumbo caviar. I just used it for 3x and so shocked to see the quality/texture of the lower front part has been changed. It can also show some deformation. When I notice it I have shown it to the Heathrow airport Chanel boutique but since I was flying to Japan, they suggest to bring it there. I brought it to Chanel Ginza but they suggested that I called Chanel Paris where I bought it since it was their first time to see it. I tried to call Chanel Printemps several times both at their direct telephone number from the website and the customer service center from the email reply I got from them. The customer service lady Soyara said she will email me to ask the information and will talk thru emails on the details. But I nevee received a call. I lodged a report thru the Chanel paris customer service but no response as of the moment. I am currently on holiday in Japan and I am so worried about my bag. How come a Chanel bag can easily ruined like that?? I hope someone can help me how to reach Chanel Paris and ask for its replacement. I am so scared to buy Chanel again. This is so expensive and yet its like this. Please help on how I can resolve this. I thought I can ask for replacement internationally. But it seems Chanel Japan is different management. In fairness with Chamel Japan they are so nice to check ans investigate my case but so far they never see like this before.


Wow, sorry about this, I hate to say it but the lower front looks pretty bad. Did you buy it brand new from the boutique? They need to exchange your bag if that's the case.


----------



## Kouhei

nashpoo said:


> Oh my gosh, I've never seen just a warped looked flap before? Maybe you overstuffed it?



I didn’t overstuffed. I am really shocked how it happened! I take care of it better than my LV bags cause its so expensive. It seems LV bags are more durable than chanel. So sad.


----------



## Kouhei

bklner2014 said:


> Wow, sorry about this, I hate to say it but the lower front looks pretty bad. Did you buy it brand new from the boutique? They need to exchange your bag if that's the case.


Yes I bought it brand new from Printemps Paris. Do you know how to ask for replacement? Its quite hard to reach the Chamel Paris!


----------



## nashpoo

Kouhei said:


> I didn’t overstuffed. I am really shocked how it happened! I take care of it better than my LV bags cause its so expensive. It seems LV bags are more durable than chanel. So sad.


Interesting. Sorry! I'm not sure of how the leather would morph like that if it was empty and stored properly. How long ago did you purchase it?


----------



## Kouhei

nashpoo said:


> Interesting. Sorry! I'm not sure of how the leather would morph like that if it was empty and stored properly. How long ago did you purchase it?


Yeah everyone who saw my bag was shocked. I’m so depressed cause I cannot believe that chanel is not so durable. I am using several LVs for so many years until now and they are still in good condition. I bought it on end May this year in Paris but I didnt use it after. I decided to use it in my travel to London and Japan. From Malaysia to London the bag was ok. Then I use my LV in going around London.When I was leaving London to fly to Japan , I intend to use my Chanel again. So when I was planning to transfer my stuffs from my lv to chanel I notice that there is something wrong with my Chanel. Do you know how to feedback this to Chanel Paris? Warranty is not international coverage? Thanks.


----------



## Pokahantos

get it repaired! so weird


----------



## bklner2014

Sorry I can't offer any useful advice, as I've never had quality issues with my Chanel purchases. If I were in your shoes, I'd visit the boutique in the country where I live and have them step in and coordinate with Paris, if that's at all possible.



Kouhei said:


> Yes I bought it brand new from Printemps Paris. Do you know how to ask for replacement? Its quite hard to reach the Chamel Paris!


----------



## Purrsey

To be honest I couldn’t even believe that’s a chanel! Until I looked closer -_-

I pray that you’ll get a credit/replacement. That’s like nightmare on chanel street at it’s worst. I know I’m not helping but just wanna let you know I empathize and you’ve all the right to have it replaced. Please update here.


----------



## Dluvch

It looks as if it was put in a dryer. I have never seen anything like that and am stunned the Boutique would sell that.


----------



## starprism_7

Kouhei said:


> Hi, I am new here. I am so sad about what happened to my chanel flap bag jumbo caviar. I just used it for 3x and so shocked to see the quality/texture of the lower front part has been changed. It can also show some deformation. When I notice it I have shown it to the Heathrow airport Chanel boutique but since I was flying to Japan, they suggest to bring it there. I brought it to Chanel Ginza but they suggested that I called Chanel Paris where I bought it since it was their first time to see it. I tried to call Chanel Printemps several times both at their direct telephone number from the website and the customer service center from the email reply I got from them. The customer service lady Soyara said she will email me to ask the information and will talk thru emails on the details. But I nevee received a call. I lodged a report thru the Chanel paris customer service but no response as of the moment. I am currently on holiday in Japan and I am so worried about my bag. How come a Chanel bag can easily ruined like that?? I hope someone can help me how to reach Chanel Paris and ask for its replacement. I am so scared to buy Chanel again. This is so expensive and yet its like this. Please help on how I can resolve this. I thought I can ask for replacement internationally. But it seems Chanel Japan is different management. In fairness with Chamel Japan they are so nice to check ans investigate my case but so far they never see like this before.



Thats beyond what Ive seen before this. Im so sorry it happens to you. Seems you have bought it from Printemps? Since Chanel boutique & the departmental store (example: printemps & layafayette) has a different store policy, probably its best to go back go printemps.

Chanel boutique only allows exchanges & store credit within a timeframe, where as departmental store usually accept return. Check your receipt on this. However, since you bought from the departmental store&still within the return/exchange period, probably the chanel boutiques would ask you to reach Printemps to sort this out first. If theres any way for you to visit the store, thats would be the most ideal. Face to face communication is more effective for this kind of cases. 

Keep following up with the person via email. And try to get hold of Chanel Printemps. Departmental store chanel based my experience is hard to be contacted since you go through the departmental main line, then only they shift the call to chanel store, so you have to be persevere. 

I would advice you to try get hold of them within the exchange/return timeframe, since the bag seems to have problem structurally. Be ready to have your story of how/what/when you notice it happened, since its such a rare case this happen unless the bag has been crushed over use. Probably thats why the boutiques you approached was shocked since they never seen the bag like that from a short time use. Other than the store you bought it from will not do exchange/store credit on bags with defect.

After the exchange/return time frame, Chanel could only honor you the repair service, which they might/might not be able to do, depending on Paris assesment. If they do it will take a very long time, since its a structural problem. You can send chanel bags for repair via any store/Boutiques since all bags will go to Paris for further assessment for serious cases like this. Some members here were given store credit on bags that had not been able to restored after the bag been sent to Paris for assessment. However the bag was purchased & sent for service at the same boutiques store, so probably its easier for them to be given store credit. 

Persevere & I really hope you will be able to sort this out soon. All the best..


----------



## Sourisbrune

Kouhei said:


> Hi, I am new here. I am so sad about what happened to my chanel flap bag jumbo caviar. I just used it for 3x and so shocked to see the quality/texture of the lower front part has been changed. It can also show some deformation. When I notice it I have shown it to the Heathrow airport Chanel boutique but since I was flying to Japan, they suggest to bring it there. I brought it to Chanel Ginza but they suggested that I called Chanel Paris where I bought it since it was their first time to see it. I tried to call Chanel Printemps several times both at their direct telephone number from the website and the customer service center from the email reply I got from them. The customer service lady Soyara said she will email me to ask the information and will talk thru emails on the details. But I nevee received a call. I lodged a report thru the Chanel paris customer service but no response as of the moment. I am currently on holiday in Japan and I am so worried about my bag. How come a Chanel bag can easily ruined like that?? I hope someone can help me how to reach Chanel Paris and ask for its replacement. I am so scared to buy Chanel again. This is so expensive and yet its like this. Please help on how I can resolve this. I thought I can ask for replacement internationally. But it seems Chanel Japan is different management. In fairness with Chamel Japan they are so nice to check ans investigate my case but so far they never see like this before.



It looks like it had gotten wet (soaked/humid) and not formed when drying, or it looks like it was placed too close to a heat source (or left in a vehicle), and the moisture evaporated from the leather.  Does it feel dry (dryer than your average leather), or does it feel flimsy?
I had an LV bag that looked like this- my hubby forgot it in the trunk of the car when he took the bags from the airport to the hotel, while my daughter and I hit Disneyland.  The heat warped the bag and it never regained its shape, though I wore it only the one time.  Ugh!


----------



## shattoura

Hello everyone;

I am interested in buying a jumbo iridescent burgundy flap from the 2018 cruise collection. In inspecting the strap, it was made of more than one piece of leather. It was not a continuous piece intertwined in the hardware but had a raw edge in a couple of parts where two pieces were attached to complete the strap. Is this normal? It seems minor but so sloppy for such an expensive piece.
I would appreciate any advice.

Thanks!


----------



## shattoura

shattoura said:


> Hello everyone;
> 
> I am interested in buying a jumbo iridescent burgundy flap from the 2018 cruise collection. In inspecting the strap, it was made of more than one piece of leather. It was not a continuous piece intertwined in the hardware but had a raw edge in a couple of parts where two pieces were attached to complete the strap. Is this normal? It seems minor but so sloppy for such an expensive piece.
> I would appreciate any advice.
> 
> Thanks!


Here is a photo. I apologize for the quality but the issue is clearly seen.


----------



## Rachel

shattoura said:


> View attachment 3899823
> 
> Here is a photo. I apologize for the quality but the issue is clearly seen.



If this is the end you're talking about, this is normal. All of the bags end like this.


----------



## Bee-licious

Sourisbrune said:


> It looks like it had gotten wet (soaked/humid) and not formed when drying, or it looks like it was placed too close to a heat source (or left in a vehicle), and the moisture evaporated from the leather.  Does it feel dry (dryer than your average leather), or does it feel flimsy?
> I had an LV bag that looked like this- my hubby forgot it in the trunk of the car when he took the bags from the airport to the hotel, while my daughter and I hit Disneyland.  The heat warped the bag and it never regained its shape, though I wore it only the one time.  Ugh!



I agree. I think the poster may have accidentally gotten the item wet and tried to dry it on her own, causing the leather to warp. I really don't think Chanel will take the bag back - it doesn't look like normal wear and tear, it looks like a really bad accident happened unfortunately  Either way Chanel will ask what happened and investigate. Maybe it was placed in a too humid area and warped but I don't think Chanel will repair or give you warranty for that since it's not really a quality issue in my opinion, just that it wasn't stored or kept properly perhaps? Maybe more info from the poster will help? Good luck either way!


----------



## styleofrose

Kouhei said:


> Hi, I am new here. I am so sad about what happened to my chanel flap bag jumbo caviar. I just used it for 3x and so shocked to see the quality/texture of the lower front part has been changed. It can also show some deformation. When I notice it I have shown it to the Heathrow airport Chanel boutique but since I was flying to Japan, they suggest to bring it there. I brought it to Chanel Ginza but they suggested that I called Chanel Paris where I bought it since it was their first time to see it. I tried to call Chanel Printemps several times both at their direct telephone number from the website and the customer service center from the email reply I got from them. The customer service lady Soyara said she will email me to ask the information and will talk thru emails on the details. But I nevee received a call. I lodged a report thru the Chanel paris customer service but no response as of the moment. I am currently on holiday in Japan and I am so worried about my bag. How come a Chanel bag can easily ruined like that?? I hope someone can help me how to reach Chanel Paris and ask for its replacement. I am so scared to buy Chanel again. This is so expensive and yet its like this. Please help on how I can resolve this. I thought I can ask for replacement internationally. But it seems Chanel Japan is different management. In fairness with Chamel Japan they are so nice to check ans investigate my case but so far they never see like this before.


I'm so sorry that this happened [emoji21] [emoji21] I wouldn't continue using that bag to prevent it from further damage. It seems that the leather is pretty dry. Dry leather is very fragile. Store it properly and carefully while waiting. Please update us. Hoping the best of luck for you


----------



## ctimec

Hi I'm new to this forum and I wasn't sure where to post but I have a question about what looks like a thread coming out of one of the quilts in my new calfskin US backpack. I bought this bag at a Chanel boutique by phone order. I LOVE this bag! I don't want to return it at all but I'm very curious to know what this is. This is a very tiny thread looking thing coming out of the leather. Has anyone seen this before? At what stage in the manufacturing process could this thread get stuck in the leather? Thanks so much if anyone knows! It's too tiny in real life to worry about, but I'm curious what it is! The last picture shows how small it is.


----------



## Cahlee

Hello Everyone, 
Just got my WOC in the mail today. I was really excited, and over the moon to have it in my hands. However, after carefully examining it, I don’t know how I should feel. There seems to be peeling on the corners inside. Am I making too big of a deal over this?


----------



## axlm

ctimec said:


> Hi I'm new to this forum and I wasn't sure where to post but I have a question about what looks like a thread coming out of one of the quilts in my new calfskin US backpack. I bought this bag at a Chanel boutique by phone order. I LOVE this bag! I don't want to return it at all but I'm very curious to know what this is. This is a very tiny thread looking thing coming out of the leather. Has anyone seen this before? At what stage in the manufacturing process could this thread get stuck in the leather? Thanks so much if anyone knows! It's too tiny in real life to worry about, but I'm curious what it is! The last picture shows how small it is.



Could it be a tiny bit of leather rather than a thread?


----------



## samaira85

Hi there i purchased a m/l flap yesterday and i must say out of about 6 bags i saw 1 i thought was ok, they have some serious quality issues going on, but i did but one and was happy with it, but then i noticed this on the strap, its where the leather joins but looks like it has a link missing, would it bother any of you or am i reading too much into it?


----------



## Sourisbrune

samaira85 said:


> Hi there i purchased a m/l flap yesterday and i must say out of about 6 bags i saw 1 i thought was ok, they have some serious quality issues going on, but i did but one and was happy with it, but then i noticed this on the strap, its where the leather joins but looks like it has a link missing, would it bother any of you or am i reading too much into it?
> 
> View attachment 3907466



It took me a couple of seconds to notice.  It was a “Where’s Waldo?” moment- once I saw what you wrote about, my eye catches it every time I look at the photo.
It wouldn’t be a deal killer for me, if I really liked the bag.  But, I think it’s something that should have been caught before leaving the factory.
Enjoy it!


----------



## lallybelle

That's normal. Enjoy your bag.


----------



## Kouhei

Purrsey said:


> To be honest I couldn’t even believe that’s a chanel! Until I looked closer -_-
> 
> I pray that you’ll get a credit/replacement. That’s like a nightmare on chanel street at it’s worst. I know I’m not helping but just wanna let you know I empathize and you’ve all the right to have it replaced. Please update here.



Hello, Pursey! Thank you for your concern, I really appreciate it so much. Upon arrival in Kuala Lumpur (my home base) on Dec 19 from my UK and Japan trips, I immediately sent my bag to Chanel KL. As the same reaction as Heathrow and Tokyo Chanel that they never encounter the same case as my bag.  So they advised m to leave my bag for investigation and will call/email me after 2-3 weeks.  Then, I just came back from my Christmas/New year overseas trip and still no email or call from Chanel KL. I just emailed on Jan 7 to ask the status of my bag since its around 3 weeks passed but didn't hear any update from them. I got a response that they shipped my bag to Paris for checking. So I called KL Chanel to ask the status and advise me it will take 3 weeks from the time they sent my bag. Just yesterday I called them again to ask the status and the Manager Chenice said that Paris already returned the bag to KL and will not do anything cause it's not manufacturing fault. I was speechless until I'm crying, I dunno what to say and my heart is so painful. Just like that? For that damn price that is almost 5k euros bag and I can get an answer like that? It is really a mental torture that I am experiencing for a few weeks now. Do I deserve this? I also don't know what happened to my bag and I really take care of it to the point that not using it at all, just planned to use on my London/ Japan trip and this is what happened. I have 8 LV bags, not including the wallets and other accessories, 2 Gucci bags but never encountered like this. I am not bragging about my bags, please pardon me. But this is the most expensive bag I have that I take care more than my other bags. But this is the most traumatic experience I have. Chenice said she will talk with her management and will call me again this Sat. I dunno what to expect but its really literally giving me a heart attack.   I hope this group can guide me properly on what to do. It's really tough to call the Chanel Paris. This might be the last Chanel bag I will ever purchase. Thank you for taking time to read my post. It is really heartbreaking.


----------



## Kouhei

starprism_7 said:


> Thats beyond what Ive seen before this. Im so sorry it happens to you. Seems you have bought it from Printemps? Since Chanel boutique & the departmental store (example: printemps & layafayette) has a different store policy, probably its best to go back go printemps.
> 
> Chanel boutique only allows exchanges & store credit within a timeframe, where as departmental store usually accept return. Check your receipt on this. However, since you bought from the departmental store&still within the return/exchange period, probably the chanel boutiques would ask you to reach Printemps to sort this out first. If theres any way for you to visit the store, thats would be the most ideal. Face to face communication is more effective for this kind of cases.
> 
> Keep following up with the person via email. And try to get hold of Chanel Printemps. Departmental store chanel based my experience is hard to be contacted since you go through the departmental main line, then only they shift the call to chanel store, so you have to be persevere.
> 
> I would advice you to try get hold of them within the exchange/return timeframe, since the bag seems to have problem structurally. Be ready to have your story of how/what/when you notice it happened, since its such a rare case this happen unless the bag has been crushed over use. Probably thats why the boutiques you approached was shocked since they never seen the bag like that from a short time use. Other than the store you bought it from will not do exchange/store credit on bags with defect.
> 
> After the exchange/return time frame, Chanel could only honor you the repair service, which they might/might not be able to do, depending on Paris assesment. If they do it will take a very long time, since its a structural problem. You can send chanel bags for repair via any store/Boutiques since all bags will go to Paris for further assessment for serious cases like this. Some members here were given store credit on bags that had not been able to restored after the bag been sent to Paris for assessment. However the bag was purchased & sent for service at the same boutiques store, so probably its easier for them to be given store credit.
> 
> Persevere & I really hope you will be able to sort this out soon. All the best..



Hello Starprism ! Thanks for your detailed advise. I will try to contact Paris Printemps. I tried to do roaming call when I was in Tokyo but unsuccessful I think I really need to spend a lot of overseas calls to finally get to them? But I am really having a heartache after I got the update from KL Chanel. I really hope that they can replace my bag. I dunno what to do if they cannot do it. It is really really heartbreaking and a very traumatic experience for me cause thinking about the price of the bag makes me faint already.


----------



## Kouhei

Pokahantos said:


> get it repaired! so weird


It cannot get repaired. And with this quality I dont think I can accept it being repaired only.


----------



## Kouhei

Sourisbrune said:


> It looks like it had gotten wet (soaked/humid) and not formed when drying, or it looks like it was placed too close to a heat source (or left in a vehicle), and the moisture evaporated from the leather.  Does it feel dry (dryer than your average leather), or does it feel flimsy?
> I had an LV bag that looked like this- my hubby forgot it in the trunk of the car when he took the bags from the airport to the hotel, while my daughter and I hit Disneyland.  The heat warped the bag and it never regained its shape, though I wore it only the one time.  Ugh!



Hello! it was not left in a dryer or inside the car compartment. This is my 3rd time to use it. The first time was when I purchased it to Paris. Then attend dinner. Then my London trip. I take care of it so much that was shocked to see this thing happened. I always put it inside the dustbag like for instance during the flight. or when not in use. So I really dont know why it happened like this. Its really frustrating and depressing.


----------



## Kouhei

Bee-licious said:


> I agree. I think the poster may have accidentally gotten the item wet and tried to dry it on her own, causing the leather to warp. I really don't think Chanel will take the bag back - it doesn't look like normal wear and tear, it looks like a really bad accident happened unfortunately  Either way Chanel will ask what happened and investigate. Maybe it was placed in a too humid area and warped but I don't think Chanel will repair or give you warranty for that since it's not really a quality issue in my opinion, just that it wasn't stored or kept properly perhaps? Maybe more info from the poster will help? Good luck either way!


Hi, I can remember clearly that I didn't have any accident or special incident that made my bag like this since I just used it thrice. I have a bag cabinet display which stores all my other bags and so far my LVs and Guccis are fine. That's why I feel so devasted with this cause I take care of this bag more than my other bags since this is the most expensive bag I have. I feel more upset after I read your post. I just pray that you will not experience what I am experiencing now until I can have a heart attack from this incident, from the time I follow up and call so many Chanel branches and still have no answer and it is dragging for months now. I didn't ask for you to empathize with me but I just hope you to be more sensitive to what you comment. Honestly, I am not in a good position right now, I am really heartbroken, mentally stressed and traumatized with this incident.


----------



## Kouhei

Thank you so much. After I saw that incident,  Tokyo Chanel help me to wrap it properly and didn't use it on my Japan trip until I sent it to KL Chanel. 



styleofrose said:


> I'm so sorry that this happened [emoji21] [emoji21] I wouldn't continue using that bag to prevent it from further damage. It seems that the leather is pretty dry. Dry leather is very fragile. Store it properly and carefully while waiting. Please update us. Hoping the best of luck for you


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

Kouhei said:


> Hi, I can remember clearly that I didn't have any accident or special incident that made my bag like this since I just used it thrice. I have a bag cabinet display which stores all my other bags and so far my LVs and Guccis are fine. That's why I feel so devasted with this cause I take care of this bag more than my other bags since this is the most expensive bag I have. I feel more upset after I read your post. I just pray that you will not experience what I am experiencing now until I can have a heart attack from this incident, from the time I follow up and call so many Chanel branches and still have no answer and it is dragging for months now. I didn't ask for you to empathize with me but I just hope you to be more sensitive to what you comment. Honestly, I am not in a good position right now, I am really heartbroken, mentally stressed and traumatized with this incident.


Im really sorry this happens to you. But I kinda of have to agree with what others said about the bag accidentally got wet and dried on it own. A lot of people here have been collecting leather bags (not exclusive to Chanel) for many years, so I think they know what they're talking about. 
In the end of the day, bags are just material things. They come and go and they're replaceable. Don't let this unfortunate accidence upset you too much.


----------



## Tuned83

Kouhei said:


> Hi, I am new here. I am so sad about what happened to my chanel flap bag jumbo caviar. I just used it for 3x and so shocked to see the quality/texture of the lower front part has been changed. It can also show some deformation. When I notice it I have shown it to the Heathrow airport Chanel boutique but since I was flying to Japan, they suggest to bring it there. I brought it to Chanel Ginza but they suggested that I called Chanel Paris where I bought it since it was their first time to see it. I tried to call Chanel Printemps several times both at their direct telephone number from the website and the customer service center from the email reply I got from them. The customer service lady Soyara said she will email me to ask the information and will talk thru emails on the details. But I nevee received a call. I lodged a report thru the Chanel paris customer service but no response as of the moment. I am currently on holiday in Japan and I am so worried about my bag. How come a Chanel bag can easily ruined like that?? I hope someone can help me how to reach Chanel Paris and ask for its replacement. I am so scared to buy Chanel again. This is so expensive and yet its like this. Please help on how I can resolve this. I thought I can ask for replacement internationally. But it seems Chanel Japan is different management. In fairness with Chamel Japan they are so nice to check ans investigate my case but so far they never see like this before.


Just out of interest do u have any photos of the bag prior to this happening? Also did u store it with other bags on ur travels and were they ok? Stored by a radiator in london?  Not really sure what to make of this as it's something I have never seen before and I have done a lot of travelling with my Chanel bags. I hope you are able to come to a resolution with ur local boutique.


----------



## Tuned83

shoesshoeshoes said:


> Im really sorry this happens to you. But I kinda of have to agree with what others said about the bag accidentally got wet and dried on it own. A lot of people here have been collecting leather bags (not exclusive to Chanel) for many years, so I think they know what they're talking about.
> In the end of the day, bags are just material things. They come and go and they're replaceable. Don't let this unfortunate accidence upset you too much.



I see what you mean. The volume of liquid to cause that much damage would have been substantial right ie noticeable ?? (wondering if I am wrong about this) and the OP is adamant this is not the case. I use caviar when it's pouring with rain in London. Bizarre.


----------



## MsPele

Kouhei said:


> Hi, I can remember clearly that I didn't have any accident or special incident that made my bag like this since I just used it thrice. I have a bag cabinet display which stores all my other bags and so far my LVs and Guccis are fine. That's why I feel so devasted with this cause I take care of this bag more than my other bags since this is the most expensive bag I have. I feel more upset after I read your post. I just pray that you will not experience what I am experiencing now until I can have a heart attack from this incident, from the time I follow up and call so many Chanel branches and still have no answer and it is dragging for months now. I didn't ask for you to empathize with me but I just hope you to be more sensitive to what you comment. Honestly, I am not in a good position right now, I am really heartbroken, mentally stressed and traumatized with this incident.



I am not sure what happened to your bag but I don’t believe it’s because it got wet and didn’t dry properly. I have had my jumbo caviar bag for 7 yrs now and it’s gone thru rainstorms and snowstorms where it was practically soaked, not to mention extreme heat and humid conditions, and my bag still looks as good as new.  

Good luck, I hope you find a resolution.


----------



## MsPele

Tuned83 said:


> I see what you mean. The volume of liquid to cause that much damage would have been substantial right ie noticeable ?? (wondering if I am wrong about this) and the OP is adamant this is not the case. I use caviar when it's pouring with rain in London. Bizarre.


I do the same...last time we had a snowstorm, I pulled out my caviar bag to use.  My husband thought I was nuts. But from experience, that’s a leather I know won’t be ruined from exposure to water.


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

MsPele said:


> I am not sure what happened to your bag but I don’t believe it’s because it got wet and didn’t dry properly. I have had my jumbo caviar bag for 7 yrs now and it’s gone thru rainstorms and snowstorms where it was practically soaked, not to mention extreme heat and humid conditions, and my bag still looks as good as new.
> 
> Good luck, I hope you find a resolution.


She posted photos of the bag on page 5, post #70


----------



## MsPele

shoesshoeshoes said:


> She posted photos of the bag on page 5, post #70


I saw the pics. I just don’t think it’s from getting wet like some commented. Mine has gone thru a lot in terms of getting soaking wet and my bag looks perfectly fine.


----------



## MsPele

Kouhei said:


> Hi, I can remember clearly that I didn't have any accident or special incident that made my bag like this since I just used it thrice. I have a bag cabinet display which stores all my other bags and so far my LVs and Guccis are fine. That's why I feel so devasted with this cause I take care of this bag more than my other bags since this is the most expensive bag I have. I feel more upset after I read your post. I just pray that you will not experience what I am experiencing now until I can have a heart attack from this incident, from the time I follow up and call so many Chanel branches and still have no answer and it is dragging for months now. I didn't ask for you to empathize with me but I just hope you to be more sensitive to what you comment. Honestly, I am not in a good position right now, I am really heartbroken, mentally stressed and traumatized with this incident.


Once I borrowed my friend’s jacket, wore it twice and then put it in my closet. After a week or so, when I was pulling it out to return to my friend, the jacket warped (exactly the way your bag warped). Till this day, I have no idea what happened.  I ended up paying my friend for the ruined jacket so I sorta know how you feel.


----------



## KittyKat65

The quilts are completely flattened, so I am thinking that there was something wrong with the quilting under the leather.  I don't believe it got wet.  I have a caviar GST that had my son's water bottle emptied in it - I cried my heart out when it happened because my GST was quite new at the time.  The water was an inch deep at the bottom of the bag for about 5 minutes until I realized.  The caviar puffed up, the navy color changed to black and it looked water stained...until it completely dried.  Now you would never know that anything had spilled in it.  The quilting is puffy, the water stains vanished from the outside and the lining after I used baby wipes.  This caviar can withstand a lot, so this warping seems internal to the bag, in my opinion.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Kouhei said:


> Hello! it was not left in a dryer or inside the car compartment. This is my 3rd time to use it. The first time was when I purchased it to Paris. Then attend dinner. Then my London trip. I take care of it so much that was shocked to see this thing happened. I always put it inside the dustbag like for instance during the flight. or when not in use. So I really dont know why it happened like this. Its really frustrating and depressing.



I’m so sorry this happened.  I’ve been reading more and more about flawed Chanel bags.  I hope everything turns out okay.  Best thoughts and wishes coming to you.


----------



## Bee-licious

Kouhei said:


> Hi, I can remember clearly that I didn't have any accident or special incident that made my bag like this since I just used it thrice. I have a bag cabinet display which stores all my other bags and so far my LVs and Guccis are fine. That's why I feel so devasted with this cause I take care of this bag more than my other bags since this is the most expensive bag I have. I feel more upset after I read your post. I just pray that you will not experience what I am experiencing now until I can have a heart attack from this incident, from the time I follow up and call so many Chanel branches and still have no answer and it is dragging for months now. I didn't ask for you to empathize with me but I just hope you to be more sensitive to what you comment. Honestly, I am not in a good position right now, I am really heartbroken, mentally stressed and traumatized with this incident.


I hope Chanel fixes it for you! I didn't mean to make you feel badly with my post so I apologize if it did! It wasn't my intention, but I truly hope Chanel makes it right for you  Perhaps you can contact some leather specialty stores such as Leather Pro or Leather Surgeons with photos to see what they can do? These are specialists in the USA tjay fix Chanel bags.


----------



## victoria2018

Here’s the reissue 226 which I bought 2 weeks ago and only has been used less than 5 times. I’m so worried about the durability.


----------



## Jdljb

victoria2018 said:


> View attachment 3973213
> View attachment 3973212
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s the reissue 226 which I bought 2 weeks ago and only has been used less than 5 times. I’m so worried about the durability.


I am sorry I don’t see the quality issue with this? The stitches are supposed to be there.


----------



## victoria2018

Jdljb said:


> I am sorry I don’t see the quality issue with this? The stitches are supposed to be there.


If you enlarge the second picture, you can see the leather on the top of the stitch cracked a little bit, and I’m afraid it’ll become even worse. I’m not sure if I should bring it back to the boutique.


----------



## Jdljb

victoria2018 said:


> If you enlarge the second picture, you can see the leather on the top of the stitch cracked a little bit, and I’m afraid it’ll become even worse. I’m not sure if I should bring it back to the boutique.


Oh I see it now. Thank you for clarfying. I am going to check my reissue and see if it has that. I would bring it back just incase and see what the SA says.


----------



## victoria2018

Jdljb said:


> Oh I see it now. Thank you for clarfying. I am going to check my reissue and see if it has that. I would bring it back just incase and see what the SA says.


Thanks for your response. May I ask how long you’ve been using your reissue? Much appreciated if you can share the condition of the same part of the bag, so that it’ll help my decision.


----------



## Ramai

victoria2018 said:


> View attachment 3973213
> View attachment 3973212
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s the reissue 226 which I bought 2 weeks ago and only has been used less than 5 times. I’m so worried about the durability.


Have the same issue but no noted issues as yet. I've used mine about 4-5 times


----------



## victoria2018

Ramai said:


> Have the same issue but no noted issues as yet. I've used mine about 4-5 times


Thanks for your response! Is your reissue made in France or Italy? Does the serial number begin with 24 or 25?  Will talk to my SA tomorrow.


----------



## Ramai

victoria2018 said:


> Thanks for your response! Is your reissue made in France or Italy? Does the serial number begin with 24 or 25?  Will talk to my SA tomorrow.


Made in France. Series 23


----------



## victoria2018

Ramai said:


> Made in France. Series 23


Thanks, mine is 25.


----------



## Jdljb

victoria2018 said:


> Thanks for your response. May I ask how long you’ve been using your reissue? Much appreciated if you can share the condition of the same part of the bag, so that it’ll help my decision.


Mine has the same issue. I have been using it on and off for about a year and it hasn’t caused me any issues.


----------



## victoria2018

Jdljb said:


> Mine has the same issue. I have been using it on and off for about a year and it hasn’t caused me any issues.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## calibaglover

I am new to Chanel and am on the waiting list for my first Chanel bag, a square mini flap. After reading all these comments about poor quality control, would you all recommend trying to buy pre-loved instead? It just seems like the quality has gone down so much that it might be more worth it to buy a pre-loved bag in excellent condition, even if it's close to the same price as a new bag now, rather than to buy a new bag? Would you all agree, or am I overthinking this? Just starting to get scared about the quality for such a pricey bag, especially since this would likely be my one and only Chanel. Also, if you do recommend pre-loved, are there certain years that I should look for that didn't have the frayed strap or peeling leather issues (e.g., pre-2015)? Would greatly appreciate any advice you could provide to a Chanel newbie.


----------



## Sourisbrune

calibaglover said:


> I am new to Chanel and am on the waiting list for my first Chanel bag, a square mini flap. After reading all these comments about poor quality control, would you all recommend trying to buy pre-loved instead? It just seems like the quality has gone down so much that it might be more worth it to buy a pre-loved bag in excellent condition, even if it's close to the same price as a new bag now, rather than to buy a new bag? Would you all agree, or am I overthinking this? Just starting to get scared about the quality for such a pricey bag, especially since this would likely be my one and only Chanel. Also, if you do recommend pre-loved, are there certain years that I should look for that didn't have the frayed strap or peeling leather issues (e.g., pre-2015)? Would greatly appreciate any advice you could provide to a Chanel newbie.



Welcome to the world of Chanel!
I’m not new to Chanel, I’ve purchased several bags from the boutiques and have also sold many bags, over the past several years.
I believe the quality of Chanel has changed over the years, but I think some TPF’ers have purchased flawed bags, and have a forum to talk about it- I am included.  But, there are thousands of bags out there with no issues you’ll never hear about.  
The mini is interesting.  A pre-loved mini isn't discounted by much (excellent condition) because of supply and demand.  It’s highly sought after with wait lists.  So, given there isn’t much of a savings and Chanel will not warranty bags bought outside of their boutiques, I’d go the boutique/new route.
I bought a Reissue new and kept it for a week (with tag on) because I was nervous about spending so much brand new on a bag that doesn’t hold its value and I wanted to make sure I liked the style.  So, I returned the new bag to the store and bought a pre-loved Reissue (exact same color and hardware and in excellent condition) for a little over 1/2 the price.  I really like it, saved a lot of $$$$ and I don’t need the warranty, I can send it to Leather Surgeons if need be.  I sent photos to them at the time of purchase and Leather Surgeons E Mailed me that my bag has several more years before I might start seeing wear that needs to be addressed.
I think you should be fine with a new bag from Chanel.  Just check it over at the boutique.  Hopefully they’ll have a couple for you to choose.
Let us know what you decide.
Wishing you the best!


----------



## victoria2018

calibaglover said:


> I am new to Chanel and am on the waiting list for my first Chanel bag, a square mini flap. After reading all these comments about poor quality control, would you all recommend trying to buy pre-loved instead? It just seems like the quality has gone down so much that it might be more worth it to buy a pre-loved bag in excellent condition, even if it's close to the same price as a new bag now, rather than to buy a new bag? Would you all agree, or am I overthinking this? Just starting to get scared about the quality for such a pricey bag, especially since this would likely be my one and only Chanel. Also, if you do recommend pre-loved, are there certain years that I should look for that didn't have the frayed strap or peeling leather issues (e.g., pre-2015)? Would greatly appreciate any advice you could provide to a Chanel newbie.[/QUOTE
> Hi, best wishes to you to get your perfect dream bag! I think either get it from the boutique or buy a pre-loved bag are both fine, as long as it’s authentic and in good condition, of course with good price. I picked up my reissue among three bags which are made in Italy, then ordered one which is made in France because all those three have flaws. But my SA is super nice and the reissue is my favorite Chanel bag, so I decide to keep this one and will use it even more carefully, although I expected the aged calf leather would be care-free, and I baby my bags so much. I used to think the classic bags are investment, but I realized now they are really not, and only consumer products, they’ll have wear and tear, unless you buy a bag and just leave it there and don’t use it, then wait for the price increase and sell it. I won’t sell or return my reissue and want to enjoy it, just need to remind myself there’s much more for me to achieve than bags and could bring me more last-long joys, though I’m really a bag lover, because you’ll always want more and want another one. There’s no bag I can use forever and could be my only bag. I will use the money for something else even for a family trip if I want to spend that kind of amount. By the way, to be honest, among all my luxury bags I owned, Celine has the best quality, otherwise you could go for Hermes or Moynat which is very hard to get. Good day!


----------



## calibaglover

Sourisbrune said:


> Welcome to the world of Chanel!
> I’m not new to Chanel, I’ve purchased several bags from the boutiques and have also sold many bags, over the past several years.
> I believe the quality of Chanel has changed over the years, but I think some TPF’ers have purchased flawed bags, and have a forum to talk about it- I am included.  But, there are thousands of bags out there with no issues you’ll never hear about.
> The mini is interesting.  A pre-loved mini isn't discounted by much (excellent condition) because of supply and demand.  It’s highly sought after with wait lists.  So, given there isn’t much of a savings and Chanel will not warranty bags bought outside of their boutiques, I’d go the boutique/new route.
> I bought a Reissue new and kept it for a week (with tag on) because I was nervous about spending so much brand new on a bag that doesn’t hold its value and I wanted to make sure I liked the style.  So, I returned the new bag to the store and bought a pre-loved Reissue (exact same color and hardware and in excellent condition) for a little over 1/2 the price.  I really like it, saved a lot of $$$$ and I don’t need the warranty, I can send it to Leather Surgeons if need be.  I sent photos to them at the time of purchase and Leather Surgeons E Mailed me that my bag has several more years before I might start seeing wear that needs to be addressed.
> I think you should be fine with a new bag from Chanel.  Just check it over at the boutique.  Hopefully they’ll have a couple for you to choose.
> Let us know what you decide.
> Wishing you the best!



Thank you so much for the advice! I would definitely prefer to buy new, so this makes me feel more comfortable with that.


----------



## calibaglover

Thank you for the advice! I also am someone who would buy a bag to enjoy it, rather than for its resell value. I have purchased other luxury bags before, but my collection is pretty small and really made of bags I truly love and use regularly. Thanks for the recommendations about other brands. I also have the Celine Nano Luggage on my wishlist for this year.


----------



## victoria2018

calibaglover said:


> Thank you for the advice! I also am someone who would buy a bag to enjoy it, rather than for its resell value. I have purchased other luxury bags before, but my collection is pretty small and really made of bags I truly love and use regularly. Thanks for the recommendations about other brands. I also have the Celine Nano Luggage on my wishlist for this year.


Absolutely agree on keeping the collection small and using regularly! The beige Nano luggage is my favorite Celine bag right now, it’s not that stunning when I first saw it, but the more I use it the more I appreciate it, because it’s so easy going, light, spacious and care-free.


----------



## victoria2018

calibaglover said:


> Thank you for the advice! I also am someone who would buy a bag to enjoy it, rather than for its resell value. I have purchased other luxury bags before, but my collection is pretty small and really made of bags I truly love and use regularly. Thanks for the recommendations about other brands. I also have the Celine Nano Luggage on my wishlist





calibaglover said:


> Thank you for the advice! I also am someone who would buy a bag to enjoy it, rather than for its resell value. I have purchased other luxury bags before, but my collection is pretty small and really made of bags I truly love and use regularly. Thanks for the recommendations about other brands. I also have the Celine Nano Luggage on my wishlist for this year.


Actually I returned the classic mini and exchanged for the classic wallet on chain. when I wear crossbody, the WOC looks more sleek, it can fits all my essentials: cards, keys, lipstick, passport, when you fill it up, it’s like a mini bag. The caviar leather of WOC is pretty durable. Just suggest more options, wish you the best!


----------



## Sourisbrune

calibaglover said:


> Thank you for the advice! I also am someone who would buy a bag to enjoy it, rather than for its resell value. I have purchased other luxury bags before, but my collection is pretty small and really made of bags I truly love and use regularly. Thanks for the recommendations about other brands. I also have the Celine Nano Luggage on my wishlist for this year.



I had a Celine Nano.  It’s an excellent bag!   It fits a lot!  The Nano is a great travel bag, too.  The zipper is very secure and it’s very comfortable when worn as a crossbody.


----------



## allthingsblack

Kouhei said:


> Hi, I am new here. I am so sad about what happened to my chanel flap bag jumbo caviar. I just used it for 3x and so shocked to see the quality/texture of the lower front part has been changed. It can also show some deformation. When I notice it I have shown it to the Heathrow airport Chanel boutique but since I was flying to Japan, they suggest to bring it there. I brought it to Chanel Ginza but they suggested that I called Chanel Paris where I bought it since it was their first time to see it. I tried to call Chanel Printemps several times both at their direct telephone number from the website and the customer service center from the email reply I got from them. The customer service lady Soyara said she will email me to ask the information and will talk thru emails on the details. But I nevee received a call. I lodged a report thru the Chanel paris customer service but no response as of the moment. I am currently on holiday in Japan and I am so worried about my bag. How come a Chanel bag can easily ruined like that?? I hope someone can help me how to reach Chanel Paris and ask for its replacement. I am so scared to buy Chanel again. This is so expensive and yet its like this. Please help on how I can resolve this. I thought I can ask for replacement internationally. But it seems Chanel Japan is different management. In fairness with Chamel Japan they are so nice to check ans investigate my case but so far they never see like this before.





Kouhei said:


> Hello, Pursey! Thank you for your concern, I really appreciate it so much. Upon arrival in Kuala Lumpur (my home base) on Dec 19 from my UK and Japan trips, I immediately sent my bag to Chanel KL. As the same reaction as Heathrow and Tokyo Chanel that they never encounter the same case as my bag.  So they advised m to leave my bag for investigation and will call/email me after 2-3 weeks.  Then, I just came back from my Christmas/New year overseas trip and still no email or call from Chanel KL. I just emailed on Jan 7 to ask the status of my bag since its around 3 weeks passed but didn't hear any update from them. I got a response that they shipped my bag to Paris for checking. So I called KL Chanel to ask the status and advise me it will take 3 weeks from the time they sent my bag. Just yesterday I called them again to ask the status and the Manager Chenice said that Paris already returned the bag to KL and will not do anything cause it's not manufacturing fault. I was speechless until I'm crying, I dunno what to say and my heart is so painful. Just like that? For that damn price that is almost 5k euros bag and I can get an answer like that? It is really a mental torture that I am experiencing for a few weeks now. Do I deserve this? I also don't know what happened to my bag and I really take care of it to the point that not using it at all, just planned to use on my London/ Japan trip and this is what happened. I have 8 LV bags, not including the wallets and other accessories, 2 Gucci bags but never encountered like this. I am not bragging about my bags, please pardon me. But this is the most expensive bag I have that I take care more than my other bags. But this is the most traumatic experience I have. Chenice said she will talk with her management and will call me again this Sat. I dunno what to expect but its really literally giving me a heart attack.   I hope this group can guide me properly on what to do. It's really tough to call the Chanel Paris. This might be the last Chanel bag I will ever purchase. Thank you for taking time to read my post. It is really heartbreaking.


So sorry for  what happened to you. Could the bag lost its structure simply because the quilts were deflated? I've never seen quilts on caviar leather deflated like that. I hope Chanel will offer some kind of solution to you.


----------



## viggy

Kouhei, sorry this happened to you. Someone else mentioned too, but do you clearly have before and after pictures of what your jumbo looked like before and after?  So you can clearly articulate to chanel when this change/warp occurred? I would be curious to see photos of the inside, side and bottom, it's hard to assess with the two photos. It's very interesting the warping is mostly on the inner, lower flap, that it's isolated to maybe a defect in that piece of leather. I think you have to lay out your arguments to chanel, 1) if this was water damage from the outside, why is the inner flap most impacted? 2) If this was water damage from inside the bag, why does the sides, and inside look ok but only the one piece of lower pocket affected? 3) if it was a heat, humidity issue, again why is that one pocket impacted?

These are some of the questions that come to mind I would make Chanel answer with the limited views I have of the bag


----------



## Sourisbrune

I have Chanel bags from 2017, 2016 and 2012.  All are calfskin, one is caviar.  My caviar bag has a slight shine and the caviar bumps almost sparkle in certain lighting.  Even my calfskin bag has a sheen.  My Reissue leather also has a slight shine.  The leather on all the bags, is soft and supple and the the quilting is awesome.
Is it just my imagination or does this season’s (seasonal bag) caviar seem different?  Kind of dull (almost chalky looking), the leather quilting appears wavy and the bags feel dry.
I really like some of the styles and colors, and I even considered a couple of bags, until I saw them in person.  I just couldn’t pay $3500+ and feel “meh” about the leather.
Has any anybody (who has older bags and can compare) noticed this past season leather quality (on some bags) is different?


----------



## Jdljb

Sourisbrune said:


> I have Chanel bags from 2017, 2016 and 2012.  All are calfskin, one is caviar.  My caviar bag has a slight shine and the caviar bumps almost sparkle in certain lighting.  Even my calfskin bag has a sheen.  My Reissue leather also has a slight shine.  The leather on all the bags, is soft and supple and the the quilting is awesome.
> Is it just my imagination or does this season’s (seasonal bag) caviar seem different?  Kind of dull (almost chalky looking), the leather quilting appears wavy and the bags feel dry.
> I really like some of the styles and colors, and I even considered a couple of bags, until I saw them in person.  I just couldn’t pay $3500+ and feel “meh” about the leather.
> Has any anybody (who has older bags and can compare) noticed this past season leather quality (on some bags) is different?


Do you have a picture of the bag you are talking about from the current season?


----------



## Sourisbrune

Jdljb said:


> Do you have a picture of the bag you are talking about from the current season?


It’s kind of difficult to see.  I didn’t take these particular photos, but when I saw the Urban messenger bag in person, especially the blue and the pink had quilting that looked a bit deflated and somewhat dull.  I thought they were lovely bags, but I was a bit disappointed in the leather, because I am spoiled by the leather of years past.  Mind you, I think the Classic bags leather remains comparable to years past.


----------



## victoria2018

Sourisbrune said:


> I have Chanel bags from 2017, 2016 and 2012.  All are calfskin, one is caviar.  My caviar bag has a slight shine and the caviar bumps almost sparkle in certain lighting.  Even my calfskin bag has a sheen.  My Reissue leather also has a slight shine.  The leather on all the bags, is soft and supple and the the quilting is awesome.
> Is it just my imagination or does this season’s (seasonal bag) caviar seem different?  Kind of dull (almost chalky looking), the leather quilting appears wavy and the bags feel dry.
> I really like some of the styles and colors, and I even considered a couple of bags, until I saw them in person.  I just couldn’t pay $3500+ and feel “meh” about the leather.
> Has any anybody (who has older bags and can compare) noticed this past season leather quality (on some bags) is different?


Totally agree! New caviar of classic flap is dull and dry, which makes me feel it’s not luxurious at all, I owned one from 2015, it’s so much better and different. Will definitely vote for lambskin comparing 2017/2018 caviar.


----------



## lingqingxu

calibaglover said:


> I am new to Chanel and am on the waiting list for my first Chanel bag, a square mini flap. After reading all these comments about poor quality control, would you all recommend trying to buy pre-loved instead? It just seems like the quality has gone down so much that it might be more worth it to buy a pre-loved bag in excellent condition, even if it's close to the same price as a new bag now, rather than to buy a new bag? Would you all agree, or am I overthinking this? Just starting to get scared about the quality for such a pricey bag, especially since this would likely be my one and only Chanel. Also, if you do recommend pre-loved, are there certain years that I should look for that didn't have the frayed strap or peeling leather issues (e.g., pre-2015)? Would greatly appreciate any advice you could provide to a Chanel newbie.


   May I ask that where you could in the waiting list for the square mini flap? I assume it is caviar black mini. I am in US and all sales said there is only rectangular mini instead of square one..


----------



## victoria2018

Sorry, I don’t know, mine is also rectangular. There are square mini on eBay, you may want to try.


----------



## lucycc

lingqingxu said:


> May I ask that where you could in the waiting list for the square mini flap? I assume it is caviar black mini. I am in US and all sales said there is only rectangular mini instead of square one..



There’s a couple of ig personal shoppers who’ve posted about black caviar square minis. Maybe ask them if you’re desperate to find one


----------



## lingqingxu

lucycc said:


> There’s a couple of ig personal shoppers who’ve posted about black caviar square minis. Maybe ask them if you’re desperate to find one


  Thanks so much. I will try. I still prefer to purchase form SA directly instead fo PS. But it is so hard to find one.


----------



## Kouhei

KittyKat65 said:


> The quilts are completely flattened, so I am thinking that there was something wrong with the quilting under the leather.  I don't believe it got wet.  I have a caviar GST that had my son's water bottle emptied in it - I cried my heart out when it happened because my GST was quite new at the time.  The water was an inch deep at the bottom of the bag for about 5 minutes until I realized.  The caviar puffed up, the navy color changed to black and it looked water stained...until it completely dried.  Now you would never know that anything had spilled in it.  The quilting is puffy, the water stains vanished from the outside and the lining after I used baby wipes.  This caviar can withstand a lot, so this warping seems internal to the bag, in my opinion.




Hi, thanks Kittykat65 for your kind input. I am still chasing Chanel Printemps Paris (where I bought the bag) and Chanel Kuala Lumpur where my bag is right now. But this is the first and last Chanel bag that I will have after the worst ever (underscribable) after sales service I experienced with Chanel. I will rather continue to collect LVs which lasted for more than 15 years and still in good condition.


----------



## Kouhei

allthingsblack said:


> So sorry for  what happened to you. Could the bag lost its structure simply because the quilts were deflated? I've never seen quilts on caviar leather deflated like that. I hope Chanel will offer some kind of solution to you.



So far no provided solution from chanel and told me by EMAIL (please take note by email didn’t even give me a call to update me) .... that my bag cannot be repaired so Chanel
Is asking me where to deliver my bag.


----------



## Kouhei

viggy said:


> Kouhei, sorry this happened to you. Someone else mentioned too, but do you clearly have before and after pictures of what your jumbo looked like before and after?  So you can clearly articulate to chanel when this change/warp occurred? I would be curious to see photos of the inside, side and bottom, it's hard to assess with the two photos. It's very interesting the warping is mostly on the inner, lower flap, that it's isolated to maybe a defect in that piece of leather. I think you have to lay out your arguments to chanel, 1) if this was water damage from the outside, why is the inner flap most impacted? 2) If this was water damage from inside the bag, why does the sides, and inside look ok but only the one piece of lower pocket affected? 3) if it was a heat, humidity issue, again why is that one pocket impacted?
> 
> These are some of the questions that come to mind I would make Chanel answer with the limited views I have of the bag




Thanks Viggy! This is what I also think how this thing can happen. Why only the inner quilt has been damaged and not the upper or outside of the bag. I am actually contemplatig whether I will update in this blog, since I received some insensitive remarks that caused me more pain. I fully inderstand that this is just a material thing, a bag that can be disposed. But for me €5k cost bag is not that common material stuff to be easily disposed and I thought that this can be keep longer than my LV collection since the price is damn expensive. As mentioned, I just use it for 2x and that part of that quilt has been dried up or something. Some in this forum commented that I didnt take care of it , who will not fully take care a €5k bag?! I am not rich! Sorry I cannot provide you more photos cause the bag is with Chanel KL now. They emailed me 3 weeks ago (just emailed not even call me) after calling and chasing them several times. I will post here the email I received from both KL and Printemps Paris side. I keep on chasing them right now but still ignore me. Why you need to chase them? What kind of aftersales service is this coming from a super luxury brand??? I also asked for the detailed analysis report of my bag since KL sent it to warehouse in Paris and feedback that its not mfg fault and cannot be repaired. Just like that??? After 2x usage?! So right now I am at a loss! Really regret bigtime why I splurge and bought this bag! I can buy other bags more worthy and lasting. Why Chanel cant explain in details what happened to my bag? Why no attached report? It is at least the minimum info that they can provide right?? Then after almost a month of not replying to Chanel KL finally i received a call asking me where they can send my damaged bag. So K explain my case. I asked her where is the report of the analysis or testing done by Paris. she said she didnt see it. she call me again and said the report will be given to me on monday. But why its not handy?? If they really tested my bag? How about if this bag is recon or some other quality issues??? So disheartening! Really a mental torture and exhausting experience and this issue is dragging for 4 months now. Can you imagine how I feel? Its really not worth it!!! Until i want to give up. I attached the very lousy update from Chanel KL and Printemps. I just hope some expert ladies from this forum can help me with this tormenting issue. I really want to sleep soundly and omit this stress I am feeling right now.


----------



## Kouhei

Hello ladies, do you think it is better to spend for the flight ticket, visa application to fly to Paris Printemps and complain my bag since they aftersales communication thru email is worst? Will it help? The issue has been dragging for quite sometime and I really want to have a closure on this matter. I teally dont believe I deserve this kind of service/treatment from Chanel. Kindly advise. Thank you.


----------



## KittyKat65

Kouhei, I am not sure that it would help.  This is a department store; you need to be in contact with Chanel at a higher level.  Get your bag back and go from there.  Also, have you consulted with Leather Surgeons in New York to get their opinion on what caused this?  It may be worth your while to send them photos (clear, outside light) and get their opinion.  They can work wonders on repairing bags, but their expertise in what happened in the first place might help arm you with more information to take to Chanel corporate offices. 

Also, I am a firm believer in social media justice - post a clear and concise description of the damage along with photos to Chanel on Facebook/Twitter, etc.  Take it to Chanel fan sites and keep going.  Nobody likes their name tarnished and you might get attention from someone higher up.

Good luck.


----------



## Kouhei

KittyKat65 said:


> Kouhei, I am not sure that it would help.  This is a department store; you need to be in contact with Chanel at a higher level.  Get your bag back and go from there.  Also, have you consulted with Leather Surgeons in New York to get their opinion on what caused this?  It may be worth your while to send them photos (clear, outside light) and get their opinion.  They can work wonders on repairing bags, but their expertise in what happened in the first place might help arm you with more information to take to Chanel corporate offices.
> 
> Also, I am a firm believer in social media justice - post a clear and concise description of the damage along with photos to Chanel on Facebook/Twitter, etc.  Take it to Chanel fan sites and keep going.  Nobody likes their name tarnished and you might get attention from someone higher up.
> 
> Good luck.



Hi Kittykat65. Thanks a lot for your advise. I really appreciate your inputs on this matter. I checked with Leather Surgeons and quote me around $800-900 but cannot revive the shrunken leather and he needs to see the bag in actual. I will fly to New York next Fri and I might bring the bag there for them to assess. Right now , I feel scared to see my bag again after this traumatic experience, it really drained me bigtime. Maybe I expect at least a humane treatment from Chanel and not like this. I also think of posting in Chanel fb site but I see the notice from their FB page that they filter all the post meaning they will just post whatever they want to show to the public. But I really want to show to world how the luxury brand that every ladies dreaming off doesn’t give the service deserving to their clients. I also want to share my experience so that the ladies will be aware of the impact once they have the chanel bag and how tough it is to ask for a replacement or repair for complicated damage. But I really hope I can able to win this battle. Wish me luck please.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Kouhei said:


> Thanks Viggy! This is what I also think how this thing can happen. Why only the inner quilt has been damaged and not the upper or outside of the bag. I am actually contemplatig whether I will update in this blog, since I received some insensitive remarks that caused me more pain. I fully inderstand that this is just a material thing, a bag that can be disposed. But for me €5k cost bag is not that common material stuff to be easily disposed and I thought that this can be keep longer than my LV collection since the price is damn expensive. As mentioned, I just use it for 2x and that part of that quilt has been dried up or something. Some in this forum commented that I didnt take care of it , who will not fully take care a €5k bag?! I am not rich! Sorry I cannot provide you more photos cause the bag is with Chanel KL now. They emailed me 3 weeks ago (just emailed not even call me) after calling and chasing them several times. I will post here the email I received from both KL and Printemps Paris side. I keep on chasing them right now but still ignore me. Why you need to chase them? What kind of aftersales service is this coming from a super luxury brand??? I also asked for the detailed analysis report of my bag since KL sent it to warehouse in Paris and feedback that its not mfg fault and cannot be repaired. Just like that??? After 2x usage?! So right now I am at a loss! Really regret bigtime why I splurge and bought this bag! I can buy other bags more worthy and lasting. Why Chanel cant explain in details what happened to my bag? Why no attached report? It is at least the minimum info that they can provide right?? Then after almost a month of not replying to Chanel KL finally i received a call asking me where they can send my damaged bag. So K explain my case. I asked her where is the report of the analysis or testing done by Paris. she said she didnt see it. she call me again and said the report will be given to me on monday. But why its not handy?? If they really tested my bag? How about if this bag is recon or some other quality issues??? So disheartening! Really a mental torture and exhausting experience and this issue is dragging for 4 months now. Can you imagine how I feel? Its really not worth it!!! Until i want to give up. I attached the very lousy update from Chanel KL and Printemps. I just hope some expert ladies from this forum can help me with this tormenting issue. I really want to sleep soundly and omit this stress I am feeling right now.



I’m sorry.  The Chanel reply seems heartless, short and rude.  Maybe it was their chemicals (they use in tanning their leather) that hardened when finally out of a box and in sunlight.
Regardless, Leather Surgeons may be able to help you.
Best of luck.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Bagberries said:


> To me the stitches are too tight, saw the s1 posted the right stitches on her so black mini and then leather start peeling off at ghost areas. My jumbo also got tight stitches, but I'll see overtime how it goes.. cos I think Chanel wouldn't do anything about it either.



I wrote Leather Surgeons about this same issue on my six year old Reissue.  They said it was normal for a six year old bag, but I’m wondering about a new bag.  Hmmmmmm. 
If it makes you feel better, my bag is fine- the stitches don’t effect its quality for use. 
Love it, use it and feel carefree!


----------



## veriksson

maggievnlove said:


> It certainly affects the boy bag, I think that lamb or calfskin might get scatches and scuffs but still looks fine; CHanel recent caviar gets like peeling or not enough dye


Hi, I just got a boy bag yesterday and checked it directly with a spotlight, found peeling in several places, basically all over around the stitching. 
Took it back and luckily got a calfskin boy instead. So happy with it. I really don’t get it with the new caviar, looks like cheap plastic to me. The bag was so hard and absolutely no fun to touch. 
I am totally happy with my boy woc in caviar though, wears very well.


----------



## YummyLuxe

Kouhei said:


> Hi Kittykat65. Thanks a lot for your advise. I really appreciate your inputs on this matter. I checked with Leather Surgeons and quote me around $800-900 but cannot revive the shrunken leather and he needs to see the bag in actual. I will fly to New York next Fri and I might bring the bag there for them to assess. Right now , I feel scared to see my bag again after this traumatic experience, it really drained me bigtime. Maybe I expect at least a humane treatment from Chanel and not like this. I also think of posting in Chanel fb site but I see the notice from their FB page that they filter all the post meaning they will just post whatever they want to show to the public. But I really want to show to world how the luxury brand that every ladies dreaming off doesn’t give the service deserving to their clients. I also want to share my experience so that the ladies will be aware of the impact once they have the chanel bag and how tough it is to ask for a replacement or repair for complicated damage. But I really hope I can able to win this battle. Wish me luck please.


 
Thanks for sharing you experience and updating. The pics of the bag look horrifying and the customer experience is terrible. I would be so mad. I read thru your posts and you mentioned you store them in a display cabinet - does it seal the handbags inside the cabinet? I wonder if humidity built up in the case and warped the leather?


----------



## YummyLuxe

veriksson said:


> Hi, I just got a boy bag yesterday and checked it directly with a spotlight, found peeling in several places, basically all over around the stitching.
> Took it back and luckily got a calfskin boy instead. So happy with it. I really don’t get it with the new caviar, looks like cheap plastic to me. The bag was so hard and absolutely no fun to touch.
> I am totally happy with my boy woc in caviar though, wears very well.


Just got my first boy bag this week too! I was so excited and then today when I took it out of its for the 3rd time and as I was looking at the strap - the end where the first chain link is - there was peeling on the corner!!  Your prob NOT supposed to but I wet my finger with some water and smoothed the leather back down. I’m praying it doesn’t peel. Is so diasappointing as I haven’t even used this bag.

Not sure if the camera captures it. This is after smoothing it down. The peel is towards the bottom edge of the strap close to the first link.


----------



## janellec

-


----------



## ChanelCanuck

I went into the Chanel boutique in Vancouver the other day with a vintage ('94) jumbo single flap, black lambskin with GHW, still in beautiful condition.  The otherwise-aloof SA commented that she liked my bag, and when I innocently said that my last few non-SLG Chanel purchases have been vintage, she gave me a knowing look and said, "You're very lucky to have those bags, THOSE are of very good quality." I asked, "Better quality than now?" And she gave a diplomatic smile and repeated, "Those bags are of very good quality."


----------



## tenshix

All of the posts and photos on this thread are so heartbreaking. I so love Chanel but like all of you I’ve also noticed and experienced the quality just getting worse over the years. 

With their price increase and snooty policy of not being able to repair bags within X time of purchase (which must be accompanied by a receipt, at least back in the US that’s what my SA told me) it’s just terrible customer service and experience. 

Why should we pay more and have to deal with more problems from their lack of QA? Who even carries around and keeps all their receipts?? 

I’m sorry that all of you has had bad experiences with Chanel too. I’m taking a break from them and appreciating some of my older pieces and babying the heck out of them because I know Chanel doesn’t want to repair them. I’ll have to look for a reputable 3rd party leathersmith for repairs. Best of luck to everyone trying to repair their damaged goods!!


----------



## pinkrose398

calibaglover said:


> I am new to Chanel and am on the waiting list for my first Chanel bag, a square mini flap. After reading all these comments about poor quality control, would you all recommend trying to buy pre-loved instead? It just seems like the quality has gone down so much that it might be more worth it to buy a pre-loved bag in excellent condition, even if it's close to the same price as a new bag now, rather than to buy a new bag? Would you all agree, or am I overthinking this? Just starting to get scared about the quality for such a pricey bag, especially since this would likely be my one and only Chanel. Also, if you do recommend pre-loved, are there certain years that I should look for that didn't have the frayed strap or peeling leather issues (e.g., pre-2015)? Would greatly appreciate any advice you could provide to a Chanel newbie.



I just got my square mini in caviar from 18S and it's BEAUTIFUL, no quality issues that I can identify immediately. The only thing that is "off" about it is that the chain is kinda twisted up and some of the links face the wrong way, but I just had to adjust it before wearing it. 

Pre-loved square minis are also really hard to come by (may not be any easier than finding brand new), esp if you are looking for caviar. If you find one, it'll likely be priced at more than retail (retail is $3100 and I've seen them priced at around $3500-4000 before, might fluctuate depending on the condition). Lambskin seems to have better pre-loved resale value, and they are also easier to find (IMO). I did a bunch of research before I bought mine at retail, and decided retail was the way to go for this highly sought after style. Quality varies from season to season, for example the caviar leather from 18C was kinda meh, whereas 18S is beautiful. Also there were chain issues from one of the seasons last year (I think it was 17A, can't remember). Basically do your research and read people's thoughts on Purseforum about each season's leather and quality. Knowledge is power!


----------



## soleparadox

pinkrose398 said:


> I just got my square mini in caviar from 18S and it's BEAUTIFUL, no quality issues that I can identify immediately. The only thing that is "off" about it is that the chain is kinda twisted up and some of the links face the wrong way, but I just had to adjust it before wearing it.
> 
> Pre-loved square minis are also really hard to come by (may not be any easier than finding brand new), esp if you are looking for caviar. If you find one, it'll likely be priced at more than retail (retail is $3100 and I've seen them priced at around $3500-4000 before, might fluctuate depending on the condition). Lambskin seems to have better pre-loved resale value, and they are also easier to find (IMO). I did a bunch of research before I bought mine at retail, and decided retail was the way to go for this highly sought after style. Quality varies from season to season, for example the caviar leather from 18C was kinda meh, whereas 18S is beautiful. Also there were chain issues from one of the seasons last year (I think it was 17A, can't remember). Basically do your research and read people's thoughts on Purseforum about each season's leather and quality. Knowledge is power!


Hello! Just curious why you mentioned the caviar leather from 18C is meh... 18C has matte (which I have) and iridecsent while 18S is sort of in between... isn’t it just all different finishing/ leathers?


----------



## pinkrose398

soleparadox said:


> Hello! Just curious why you mentioned the caviar leather from 18C is meh... 18C has matte (which I have) and iridecsent while 18S is sort of in between... isn’t it just all different finishing/ leathers?


Hi! I felt like the leather from 18C looked too "plasticky" for my own preferences, the grains were really small, and I saw one person compare the red mini to a basketball. The caviar grains on 18S are more similar to the caviar on classic bags, and the leather itself is also softer and plushier compared to the classic bag caviar.


----------



## Dluvch

pinkrose398 said:


> Hi! I felt like the leather from 18C looked too "plasticky" for my own preferences, the grains were really small, and I saw one person compare the red mini to a basketball. The caviar grains on 18S are more similar to the caviar on classic bags, and the leather itself is also softer and plushier compared to the classic bag caviar.


I agree 100%. It looked ams smelled like plastic.


----------



## soleparadox

pinkrose398 said:


> Hi! I felt like the leather from 18C looked too "plasticky" for my own preferences, the grains were really small, and I saw one person compare the red mini to a basketball. The caviar grains on 18S are more similar to the caviar on classic bags, and the leather itself is also softer and plushier compared to the classic bag caviar.


I see... I bought it before I got onto this website and seems like everyone is very careful about the type of leather they select on here!! So it just made me feel very insecure about my purchase because I never knew there was a difference not that the SA mentioned anyway... I just knew it was black and in the size I wanted. I suppose the only thing going for it is that I like the edge stitching and it may be as hard wearing as a basketball  Is it possible to take a picture of how the grains on yours look like? I am very curious to learn. I took my name off the waitlist for the mini square in black for this season wonder if I should ask to put it back on!! Not sure about how I can deal with both blacks but technically I assume they would look quite different


----------



## pinkrose398

soleparadox said:


> I see... I bought it before I got onto this website and seems like everyone is very careful about the type of leather they select on here!! So it just made me feel very insecure about my purchase because I never knew there was a difference not that the SA mentioned anyway... I just knew it was black and in the size I wanted. I suppose the only thing going for it is that I like the edge stitching and it may be as hard wearing as a basketball  Is it possible to take a picture of how the grains on yours look like? I am very curious to learn. I took my name off the waitlist for the mini square in black for this season wonder if I should ask to put it back on!! Not sure about how I can deal with both blacks but technically I assume they would look quite different


Honestly, black minis in caviar are so hard to come by that you are lucky to have one in general! I don't think you should feel insecure about yours. I think that's the danger about reading this site is that too much knowledge can also be dangerous. I was reading about how some people bought that coveted rose gold mini from last summer but then returned it because of some small quality flaw and everyone was like "no for that price it should be perfect!!" and now I read that those exact people have so much regret over returning it because that bag is worth a fortune now and everyone is looking for it (I myself passed on one which I have some regret over but I'm happy with my black because it is more wearable). 

Here's a close-up shot of my caviar. I was inspecting mine more closely today and I feel like because the caviar is so supple and the grains seem pretty shallow and not too deeply stamped into the leather, that it may cause some of the grains to rub off around the edges. There are pros and cons to every leather, it's just a bag so it's not one is going to be 100% perfect.


----------



## soleparadox

pinkrose398 said:


> Honestly, black minis in caviar are so hard to come by that you are lucky to have one in general! I don't think you should feel insecure about yours. I think that's the danger about reading this site is that too much knowledge can also be dangerous. I was reading about how some people bought that coveted rose gold mini from last summer but then returned it because of some small quality flaw and everyone was like "no for that price it should be perfect!!" and now I read that those exact people have so much regret over returning it because that bag is worth a fortune now and everyone is looking for it (I myself passed on one which I have some regret over but I'm happy with my black because it is more wearable).
> 
> Here's a close-up shot of my caviar. I was inspecting mine more closely today and I feel like because the caviar is so supple and the grains seem pretty shallow and not too deeply stamped into the leather, that it may cause some of the grains to rub off around the edges. There are pros and cons to every leather, it's just a bag so it's not one is going to be 100% perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4007599


Thank you for the reassurance   No I doubt they ever can be 100% perfect sadly for the price they really should be “perfect” to us in our heads...I know someone who has the rose gold but think that it is way too girly  I think a lot of people buying Chanel these days are thinking of the resale value which really shouldn’t be a factor in our buying decisions. Congratulations on your mini it is gorgeous wear it in good health  
I am holding out for a beige mini square with ghw because it looks so elegant but black is really so much more carefree in terms of stains etc


----------



## YummyLuxe

pinkrose398 said:


> Honestly, black minis in caviar are so hard to come by that you are lucky to have one in general! I don't think you should feel insecure about yours. I think that's the danger about reading this site is that too much knowledge can also be dangerous. I was reading about how some people bought that coveted rose gold mini from last summer but then returned it because of some small quality flaw and everyone was like "no for that price it should be perfect!!" and now I read that those exact people have so much regret over returning it because that bag is worth a fortune now and everyone is looking for it (I myself passed on one which I have some regret over but I'm happy with my black because it is more wearable).
> 
> Here's a close-up shot of my caviar. I was inspecting mine more closely today and I feel like because the caviar is so supple and the grains seem pretty shallow and not too deeply stamped into the leather, that it may cause some of the grains to rub off around the edges. There are pros and cons to every leather, it's just a bag so it's not one is going to be 100% perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4007599


Well said! I totally agree with every word. If The bag makes your heart sing go for it! I just bought a grey boy and the cc on the clasp doesn’t align with the point of the center quilt but it’s only off by 1/2 a stitch. If you aren’t staring at it you won’t see it. I had seen pictures of it from other stores that had it in stock and all bags of this size and color were slightly off center in the exact same way. I figured it must’ve been a super slight calibration issue during manufacturing.  I know it’s a lot of money for these bags but it does make each season unique.


----------



## YummyLuxe

soleparadox said:


> Thank you for the reassurance   No I doubt they ever can be 100% perfect sadly for the price they really should be “perfect” to us in our heads...I know someone who has the rose gold but think that it is way too girly  I think a lot of people buying Chanel these days are thinking of the resale value which really shouldn’t be a factor in our buying decisions. Congratulations on your mini it is gorgeous wear it in good health
> I am holding out for a beige mini square with ghw because it looks so elegant but black is really so much more carefree in terms of stains etc


Agree with you too. Definitely should not buy a bag for resale - that is setting yourself up for disappointment. I also think because we pay sooo much for the bag we inspect it for any and every small flaw. I think about other bags I have that are non-Chanel and I do not check them with the same intensity for quality. Lol! Anyways very jelly you were able to get a black square mini! Hope you enjoy it for many years!


----------



## YummyLuxe

soleparadox said:


> Hello! Just curious why you mentioned the caviar leather from 18C is meh... 18C has matte (which I have) and iridecsent while 18S is sort of in between... isn’t it just all different finishing/ leathers?


I believe it is different finishing and treatment of the leather too... and individual preferences. I think even quality can be subjective - for example lambskin vs caviar vs calfskin? Each batch of caviar leather will be different and unique. What is meh to others may be beautiful in your eyes! My friend loves chanel bags in patent leather but I never do. Lol!


----------



## KH8

Got a mini square in lambskin pale pink in Paris early March... chain broke off the first time I used (in like 2 hours).... heartbroken and hubby drove me to boutique right away...... SA took my bag and said it would take 2 - 3 months to repair... I must have my jaw dropped so badly... and SA said they would do it for free this time (should I be grateful?) ... he took my bag and came back with papers for me to sign and I noticed that he took pics of the bag (which was procedure I understand) but in one picture, the bag was opened with the flap fully flat on the table (or tray?) to have the picture of the back of the bag taken... (my heart sank so much as it's lambskin and there s already crease) but the SA just said there d be crease under normal use anyway... I am not sure if I was more mad or sad... I reminded him to take extra care as it's brand new and I don't want crease this soon especially when it's not done by me... (I never fully open the flap as I baby my bagsssss)

the bag came back in a week... slight crease on the back... but I can only live with it.. as in my country, they don't even have mini square from S/S Act II...... 

I had many issues with fashion jewellery before and I managed to stop myself from buying... but have been wanting a vintage pink mini square for the longest time, in vain...... so i just decided to get a new one to end the crave.... 

but this time.... I really need to type this out to remind myself.... NO MORE CHANEL..... seriously!!! for this price tag!!! My fd who asked me not to get anymore just said "why are you still so upset after spending all these money?" Yes!! the worries, the disappointment, the fear.... it's just not worth it.... if anyone saw my excitement in my previous post about getting this baby at the S/S Act II thread, you may be able to imagine how much i have done to get this....

Lined up with at least 3 SAs in different countries since Feb, been to numerous boutiques just to get a bit of info and was always told "no info yet"... and eventually flew to Paris just to get this bag..... 

right enough rage..... I hope my classic flag from 2011 would last forever... as I am sure I wouldn't be able to get the same bag with the same quality....


----------



## soleparadox

pursesR4snacks said:


> Agree with you too. Definitely should not buy a bag for resale - that is setting yourself up for disappointment. I also think because we pay sooo much for the bag we inspect it for any and every small flaw. I think about other bags I have that are non-Chanel and I do not check them with the same intensity for quality. Lol! Anyways very jelly you were able to get a black square mini! Hope you enjoy it for many years!


Oh you better believe I check everything I buy with a ferocious intensity  I pinpoint the tiny flaws that people then go “oh I see it too”. Not a good thing unfortunately! The square mini is what pinkrose got! I got the rect but looking to add a square sometime down the line for sure just not sure when I want to bite the bullet given the price increases always


----------



## soleparadox

pursesR4snacks said:


> I believe it is different finishing and treatment of the leather too... and individual preferences. I think even quality can be subjective - for example lambskin vs caviar vs calfskin? Each batch of caviar leather will be different and unique. What is meh to others may be beautiful in your eyes! My friend loves chanel bags in patent leather but I never do. Lol!


Very very true but in life we always end up comparing! It is almost an inbuilt trait  Every batch is different and has their own charm


----------



## lingqingxu

Hello Ladies,

I am wondering does anyone have the 18S square black cavair mini? Would you mind sharing the chains of your bags? Is mine normal? I found out different side have different view (left is kind of horizontal, and the other is kind of vertical?) 

Many thanks


----------



## lucycc

lingqingxu said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I am wondering does anyone have the 18S square black cavair mini? Would you mind sharing the chains of your bags? Is mine normal? I found out different side have different view (left is kind of horizontal, and the other is kind of vertical?)
> 
> Many thanks



My rectangular mini from this season is like that. It’s like not completely flat...a bit twisted


----------



## lingqingxu

lucycc said:


> My rectangular mini from this season is like that. It’s like not completely flat...a bit twisted


Hello Glad to receive the reply. S
So is it a common issue? Or is it the normal for the mini? This is my first time to have a mini. By the way, it is made in Italy.


----------



## lucycc

lingqingxu said:


> Hello Glad to receive the reply. S
> So is it a common issue? Or is it the normal for the mini? This is my first time to have a mini. By the way, it is made in Italy.



I have no idea, I’m hoping someone can help us answer that question! It’s my first mini also

Mine is made in France. When I wear it, it doesn’t really bother me bc most of the time I just sling it crossbody & out the door


----------



## lucycc

lingqingxu said:


> Hello Glad to receive the reply. S
> So is it a common issue? Or is it the normal for the mini? This is my first time to have a mini. By the way, it is made in Italy.



There’s a twisted chain issue thread!! I think that’s the problem with our minis...


----------



## lingqingxu

lucycc said:


> There’s a twisted chain issue thread!! I think that’s the problem with our minis...


 SO upset...


----------



## lingqingxu

lucycc said:


> There’s a twisted chain issue thread!! I think that’s the problem with our minis...


I really love the square mini. I am trying to ignore it >.<


----------



## lucycc

lingqingxu said:


> I really love the square mini. I am trying to ignore it >.<



If you read the thread some ladies have mentioned they brought it back to the boutique to have it repaired. You can try that!!


----------



## lingqingxu

lucycc said:


> If you read the thread some ladies have mentioned they brought it back to the boutique to have it repaired. You can try that!!


The sad thing is that My state do not have the boutique. Also this one is purchased from department store instead of bontique. I am not sure the boutique could repair it or not.


----------



## lucycc

lingqingxu said:


> The sad thing is that My state do not have the boutique. Also this one is purchased from department store instead of bontique. I am not sure the boutique could repair it or not.



I shop at Chanel inside Nordstrom. My sa told me they could send it off to Paris for repair but it’s the standard 6 weeks. Good luck!!


----------



## lingqingxu

lucycc said:


> I shop at Chanel inside Nordstrom. My sa told me they could send it off to Paris for repair but it’s the standard 6 weeks. Good luck!!


Thanks so much for the reply. Mine in from Saksfifth Ave.


----------



## Lady_zen

So my M/L lambskin is about 7 months old and have used it a few times. I used it today and it seems that the stitching in the bottom are coming lose?? or am i just being fussy?

i can see small holes to the leather where the stitching is made and it seems that the threads are now being exposed. I don’t remember seeing it this way before..should this be a cause of concern?


----------



## Lady_zen

Here are the photos of the bag’s bottom corner and stitching.


----------



## katlina

Lady_zen said:


> Here are the photos of the bag’s bottom corner and stitching.



That is perfectly normal. 

We all tend to forget that these bags we be buy are made out of LEATHER. THat is: ANIMAL SKIN. ergo, there have to be holes in in, real proper holes, for each and every stitch. They WILL be visible. If they werent, they would not be real holes and indeed youd be looking at a faux leather plastic bag with either fake stitching (that exists lol) or whatnot. 

If you could not see holes, where would your thread come out? I have the exact same on my mini. you are bound to find things that you did not notce before - the more you look at it the more you will find something, i guess.

I know we all spend a friggin lot on our bags but we all need to stop being SO obsessed. Its a bag. only a bag. )))) I tell that myself too, because I was on the verge of being just as upset about any tiny detail! I went to my boutique and the lady even referred to THIS very forum hinting that I would not believe the weird things ppl return bags for lol that made me laugh.


----------



## katlina

lingqingxu said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I am wondering does anyone have the 18S square black cavair mini? Would you mind sharing the chains of your bags? Is mine normal? I found out different side have different view (left is kind of horizontal, and the other is kind of vertical?)
> 
> Many thanks



I just ran to check my own mini and mine seems to be ok - both sides are more like the one on your left. I REMEMBER though that I did fiddle around with the chain after buying it and twisted the chain links - have you done that? like just turn over the handle and see if you can get it straight - a bit like when a necklace gets tangled up/twisted. Hard to explain. FOr me, it was the few links at the beginning of the chain where it is attached to the leather bit - it was stone rock hard because the links got twisted so i wiggled and turned them until they moved freely again - I dont know how else to explain..


----------



## Lady_zen

katlina said:


> That is perfectly normal.
> 
> We all tend to forget that these bags we be buy are made out of LEATHER. THat is: ANIMAL SKIN. ergo, there have to be holes in in, real proper holes, for each and every stitch. They WILL be visible. If they werent, they would not be real holes and indeed youd be looking at a faux leather plastic bag with either fake stitching (that exists lol) or whatnot.
> 
> If you could not see holes, where would your thread come out? I have the exact same on my mini. you are bound to find things that you did not notce before - the more you look at it the more you will find something, i guess.
> 
> I know we all spend a friggin lot on our bags but we all need to stop being SO obsessed. Its a bag. only a bag. )))) I tell that myself too, because I was on the verge of being just as upset about any tiny detail! I went to my boutique and the lady even referred to THIS very forum hinting that I would not believe the weird things ppl return bags for lol that made me laugh.



Thanks for your response @katlina..i understand the holes from the stitching but they have been pulled already..the leather was slightly cut by the thread; hence, the slanting angle and not just the circular hole. Also, almost all the stitching/thread on the bottom of the bag is already showing. It wasn’t like that when I bought it. This seems that the stitching is getting lose. With continued use, I’m afraid the stitching would just come undone or continue to losen. I have looked at used bags in the net and I didn’t see such visible threads at the bottom of the bag.


----------



## katlina

Lady_zen said:


> Thanks for your response @katlina..i understand the holes from the stitching but they have been pulled already..the leather was slightly cut by the thread; hence, the slanting angle and not just the circular hole. Also, almost all the stitching/thread on the bottom of the bag is already showing. It wasn’t like that when I bought it. This seems that the stitching is getting lose. With continued use, I’m afraid the stitching would just come undone or continue to losen. I have looked at used bags in the net and I didn’t see such visible threads at the bottom of the bag.



Mine looks exactly like yours, though! Dont be fooled by online images - they can be altered or even FAKE bags.

What im trying to say: if there is any stretching of holes its because the LEATHER is stretching - because you are using it. and that, in my head, for me, is perfectly fine. I cant expect my bag to look EXACTLY the way it was when it was fresh out of the box and not used once -UNLESS I put it in a Glass Cabinet and NEVER use it like in a museum  Also: The place ur referring to is the sport where the CORNER of the leather is sewn - just imagine the FORCE that is affecting this leather area - it is bended and stitchted into position - of course there is a lot of force affecting these holes - if it were less like this, we would have bags with saggy bottoms hihi. (correct me if im wrong, ladies)

what you see is NOT stitching getting loose - chanel stitching does not just fall apart for no reason, I dont think you have to worry that your bag is suddenly in pieces. Thats why im trying to explain: worry less and enjoy this drop dead gorgeous bag of yours. We are all lucky to have the items we have - we looked, hunted, searched, saved money. wear it with pride!


----------



## Lady_zen

katlina said:


> That is perfectly normal.
> 
> We all tend to forget that these bags we be buy are made out of LEATHER. THat is: ANIMAL SKIN. ergo, there have to be holes in in, real proper holes, for each and every stitch. They WILL be visible. If they werent, they would not be real holes and indeed youd be looking at a faux leather plastic bag with either fake stitching (that exists lol) or whatnot.
> 
> If you could not see holes, where would your thread come out? I have the exact same on my mini. you are bound to find things that you did not notce before - the more you look at it the more you will find something, i guess.
> 
> I know we all spend a friggin lot on our bags but we all need to stop being SO obsessed. Its a bag. only a bag. )))) I tell that myself too, because I was on the verge of being just as upset about any tiny detail! I went to my boutique and the lady even referred to THIS very forum hinting that I would not believe the weird things ppl return bags for lol that made me laugh.



Also it’s not just being obsessed on the “perfection” of the bag. I posted previously saying there was a little nick on the leather when i got it saying i treated it as a it’s “mole” and lived with it. The side stitching also wasn’t perfect and i was cool with it. But now with these threads showing, there’s just so much I can take..it hasn’t been a year and already all the stitching point at the bottom of the bag are already visible. I guess there’s no harm
in expressing concern.


----------



## katlina

Lady_zen said:


> Also it’s not just being obsessed on the “perfection” of the bag. I posted previously saying there was a little nick on the leather when i got it saying i treated it as a it’s “mole” and lived with it. The side stitching also wasn’t perfect and i was cool with it. But now with these threads showing, there’s just so much I can take..it hasn’t been a year and already all the stitching point at the bottom of the bag are already visible. I guess there’s no harm
> in expressing concern.



No of course, express all the concern you want and I hope you can find a solution for your bag. I just wonder if it will make you happy to sell it and then having to try to hunt one down - for a higher price, even, because I guess that your bag was cheaper when you bought it than what it retails for now?  at the end of the day, all we can do is give opinions - do whatever makes your heart happy. I was just trying to add a different perspective to this: if this bag does not make your heart sing let it go.


----------



## Lady_zen

katlina said:


> Mine looks exactly like yours, though! Dont be fooled by online images - they can be altered or even FAKE bags.
> 
> What im trying to say: if there is any stretching of holes its because the LEATHER is stretching - because you are using it. and that, in my head, for me, is perfectly fine. I cant expect my bag to look EXACTLY the way it was when it was fresh out of the box and not used once -UNLESS I put it in a Glass Cabinet and NEVER use it like in a museum  Also: The place ur referring to is the sport where the CORNER of the leather is sewn - just imagine the FORCE that is affecting this leather area - it is bended and stitchted into position - of course there is a lot of force affecting these holes - if it were less like this, we would have bags with saggy bottoms hihi. (correct me if im wrong, ladies)
> 
> what you see is NOT stitching getting loose - chanel stitching does not just fall apart for no reason, I dont think you have to worry that your bag is suddenly in pieces. Thats why im trying to explain: worry less and enjoy this drop dead gorgeous bag of yours. We are all lucky to have the items we have - we looked, hunted, searched, saved money. wear it with pride!



It’s not just the corner though...it’s in the whole line of stitching at the


katlina said:


> No of course, express all the concern you want and I hope you can find a solution for your bag. I just wonder if it will make you happy to sell it and then having to try to hunt one down - for a higher price, even, because I guess that your bag was cheaper when you bought it than what it retails for now?  at the end of the day, all we can do is give opinions - do whatever makes your heart happy. I was just trying to add a different perspective to this: if this bag does not make your heart sing let it go.



Yep and believe me, I understand where you’re coming from because I have accepted the little imperfections this bag has had. I would understand the corners as well but with the stitchings showing throughout the bottom of the bag, I can’t help but think the stitching is losening up. I’m planning to go to the boutique tomorrow to inquire about it, see what the SAs would say. anyhow, it’s still covered by the 12 month warranty.

As much as possible, I don’t want to part with it but depending on what the boutique says tomorrow, I will think of other options. I bought it when it retailed at AUD6,800 and it’s now AUD7,240! What a difference 7 months make.

Thanks for your perspective, @katlina ! Greatly appreciated.


----------



## Lady_zen

I was looking at the bag again this morning and look what I found! The leather in the outer flap is starting to peel from the stitching!! Goodness! You can already see the whites! This is not good at all..
It has cemented my feeling that my bag is really falling apart and Chanel’s quality is going down, down the drain...huhuhu


----------



## Jdljb

Lady_zen said:


> I was looking at the bag again this morning and look what I found! The leather in the outer flap is starting to peel from the stitching!! Goodness! You can already see the whites! This is not good at all..
> It has cemented my feeling that my bag is really falling apart and Chanel’s quality is going down, down the drain...huhuhu


Can you please circle the spot you are talking about.


----------



## Lady_zen

Here’s a closer look with the light adjusted to emphasize the white side... I can’t be expected to accept that this can happen to a 7-month old bag that is used less than 10 times! I’ve taken great care of the bag, no scuffing and no scratching. I would imagine that left as it is, the leather would continue to peel..


----------



## Lady_zen

Jdljb said:


> Can you please circle the spot you are talking about.


 This part..


----------



## Jdljb

Oh wow! Thanks for taking a picture. I thought you were talking about the white specks and I was thinking it was dust or something. That does look pretty bad and seems like it definitely is a reflection of the quality and not use. That is very frustrating. My caviar flap is peeling as well. It’s awful.


----------



## Jdljb

Is the other size doing that as well?


----------



## Lady_zen

Jdljb said:


> Is the other size doing that as well?



Nope, only this side..and it’s not even on the part that bends when you open and close the bag so it can’t be from use..i’m just so heartbroken right now..

Here’s the photo of the other side..


----------



## Jdljb

Lady_zen said:


> Nope, only this side..and it’s not even on the part that bends when you open and close the bag so it can’t be from use..i’m just so heartbroken right now..
> 
> Here’s the photo of the other side..


I am sorry. That is heartbreaking. I would take it back to Chanel and see what they say.


----------



## Jdljb

Jdljb said:


> I am sorry. That is heartbreaking. I would take it back to Chanel and see what they say.


I am just looking at some vintage flaps on Fashionphile and they aren’t even doing that.


----------



## Lady_zen

Jdljb said:


> I am just looking at some vintage flaps on Fashionphile and they aren’t even doing that.



Thanks, @Jdljb.. yeah, i looked at vintage flaps and even the most rundown and scuffed bags didn’t have that issue. I am going to the Chanel boutique where I bought it..If there’s no acceptable resolution, I will have to write a complaint to the Fair Trading Australia. This quality from a $$$ bag is completely unacceptable..


----------



## Jdljb

Lady_zen said:


> Thanks, @Jdljb.. yeah, i looked at vintage flaps and even the most rundown and scuffed bags didn’t have that issue. I am going to the Chanel boutique where I bought it..If there’s no acceptable resolution, I will have to write a complaint to the Fair Trading Australia. This quality from a $$$ bag is completely unacceptable..


Please keep us updated and I am really sorry. It is upsetting when we pay so much and they are producing such poor quality items.


----------



## katlina

Jdljb said:


> I am just looking at some vintage flaps on Fashionphile and they aren’t even doing that.



I hope chanel can help you sort this out! they should be able to fix it, you have 2 year warranty (here in Germany at least) - or at least one year worldwide, right? good luck and let us know what they say!!


----------



## Lady_zen

katlina said:


> I hope chanel can help you sort this out! they should be able to fix it, you have 2 year warranty (here in Germany at least) - or at least one year worldwide, right? good luck and let us know what they say!!



Thanks @katlina and @Jdljb.. yup, will keep the forum posted on the outcome, we have 1 year warranty in Australia.. At this point, I am keen on replacement not just a repair bec (1) the leather has signs of peeling - even if they dye it black, the leather may continue to deteriorate and (2) on the stitchings I have pointed out earlier, there’s already tear on the leather. the only way to fix the stitching is to dismantle the bag and sew it back again but this time, the little holes and tears in the leather are already there. 

I’ll see what they say...hoping for the best!


----------



## Lady_zen

So I just got back from Chanel..when I went it, the white part of the flap was still very visible and I showed it to them..the lady who first saw it even acknowledged it.. they  took the bag inside for a few minutes and when they return, they said they cannot see the white stuff..they said they cannot see what I am seeing..i showed them the pic i took this morning and they said, they can’t see that in person anymore and that maybe it was just a glare when I took the photo. I said i took the photo in natural light and there’s no flash.

Perhaps they have buffed the bag and massaged the leather a little bit so it covered the white ones. And then they said there is nothing to complain about. I am just sad about this and they even tell me, even I can’t find it when I showed it to them in the first place..

I’ll just have to keep the bag for selling in the future...


----------



## katlina

Lady_zen said:


> So I just got back from Chanel..when I went it, the white part of the flap was still very visible and I showed it to them..the lady who first saw it even acknowledged it.. they  took the bag inside for a few minutes and when they return, they said they cannot see the white stuff..they said they cannot see what I am seeing..i showed them the pic i took this morning and they said, they can’t see that in person anymore and that maybe it was just a glare when I took the photo. I said i took the photo in natural light and there’s no flash.
> 
> Perhaps they have buffed the bag and massaged the leather a little bit so it covered the white ones. And then they said there is nothing to complain about. I am just sad about this and they even tell me, even I can’t find it when I showed it to them in the first place..
> 
> I’ll just have to keep the bag for selling in the future...


Im so sorry to hear. I have a stupid question - could it be they simply added black leather lotion to it? Have u tried going over the area with a white cloth to see if any colour comes off... i dont mean to scare you i am just saying that that is what i woud have done at home if this was my own bag lol.

What did they say about the stretching of the bottom holes you were worried about? Surely they didn’t disappear? They should listen to your concerns...


----------



## Lady_zen

katlina said:


> Im so sorry to hear. I have a stupid question - could it be they simply added black leather lotion to it? Have u tried going over the area with a white cloth to see if any colour comes off... i dont mean to scare you i am just saying that that is what i woud have done at home if this was my own bag lol.
> 
> What did they say about the stretching of the bottom holes you were worried about? Surely they didn’t disappear? They should listen to your concerns...



That’s actually clever to do that, I haven’t got the chance to check. I just told the SA, ok then if it gets worse, I’ll just come back.

As for the stitching, he showed me a golden brown that has even worse stitching and that I would never consider buying. He said the stitching is normal and when i pointed out that the other m/l lambskin on display have smooth sides with no visible stitch holes, he just said “well, they haven’t been used”. So we’re just meant to accept that stitch holes showing or bad stitching is normal. No matter that it tears the leather, it’s normal bec other bags are stitched like that as well.

So there you go, the testament to Chanel’s quality standard. If there’s anything that this experience taught me, it’s that Chanel themselves don’t care about quality anymore. They will just pass off everything as normal and we the consumers are supposed to bear with that...just sad...


----------



## Lady_zen

Just to make myself feel a little better..here’s the seasonal single flap in calfskin leather that I got last June 2016..my very first chanel and it’s almost 2 years old! still looks like new, has been used and loved thoroughly..  

no loose sticthing, no scratch, and the leather still feels and smells gorgeous!


----------



## Sourisbrune

My six year old Reissue has pulled stitches.  I contacted Leather Surgeons, asking if the integrity of the seams were compromised.  They said this is normal wear for an aged calfskin bag with normal use over six years.  I’ve had no issues and don’t even notice the seams.  I really enjoy the bag.
Your bag is new- mind you, I wouldn’t expect perfectly tight and hidden stitches, but your leather seams look more stressed than they should.
Best of luck!


----------



## analogue

It’s really disappointed to know, I got a classic flap bought 7 years ago and still looked perfect.


----------



## peach_cobbler

This thread is spot on. I used to be annoyed at little things since it is a lot of money to spend on a bag, but Ive come to realize that worsen quality is a common problem (sadly) for chanel. Because of that, I kind of live with it. I think its okay if there is a little imperfection here and there as long as it still functions. That said, i dont baby my bag, so even if the bag were perfect to begin with, it will probably show wear and tear soon enough. What gives me comfort is that it is chanel, even though there is a little loose thread here and there, it wont break easily.. I hope it helps... [emoji813]️


----------



## Sourisbrune

I decided I needed a handbag for fun family summer trips (to oceanside towns and rural weekend trips). I really didn’t want to spend $$$$ on a bag that  could be exposed to sun, sea air and perhaps sand.  I looked at Kate Spade bags and found one that ticked all my boxes.  The display bag looked, well... trashed.  Marks all over it, the handles were shiny from lotion and a corner was dinged.  The SA brought out two unhandled bags to choose from.  One had a string-like thing hanging from it.  The SA thought it was glue, so she went to rub it off with her finger and a chunk of sealant became separated from the leather.  She pulled it to see what would happen and the whole sealed edge of the bag (about 8 inches) pulled off.  She rolled her eyes and said, it looks like that one is going back.  So, we looked at the other bag.  After some inspection, only 1/2 the flap panel was stitched on the back.  It was glued, but it looked like whoever made the bag ran out of thread and forgot to finish the section. The SA was floored.
No Kate Spade bag for me. 
I decided to check out the YSL camera bags.  Once again, the floor model was trashed.  It had deep scratches and nicks.  No problem with the used look since I was going to use it as a throw around bag,  but I wanted to trash it myself.  This SA got three from the back.  All three were overstuffed for shipping- the holes in the leather were stretched and the thread was showing- one to two millimeters.  I unstuffed one and the threads were relaxed, sticking out and the holes in the leather, looked like slits.  I told the SA, never mind. 
All companies have flawed products, some are more costly than others.  My Chanels are tough.  I love Chanel designs.     Owning luxury handbags has ruined me for less expensive brands- I expect excellent craftsmanship.  Perhaps I’m a bag snob.  The SA’s thought I was entertaining checking out sealant, stitching and making sure nothing was crooked.  The Kate Spade SA said customers usually just put the display on the counter and buy the bag without checking anything.  She called Kate Spade (and a few other brands) Nordstrom Rack brands (because that’s usually where they end up at season’s end).  I think I’ll stick with Chanel, Hermes & like brands and inspect, inspect, inspect.


----------



## Sourisbrune

analogue said:


> It’s really disappointed to know, I got a classic flap bought 7 years ago and still looked perfect.


Awesome about your CF!
I think the caviar leather of a CF is a bit tougher.  Also, the Reissue is known for its ability to be flattened and then expanded.  Reissue stitching on the corners can be compromised more than a CF bag.  I had a mint condition 10 year old CF Jumbo.  The stitching was pristine.  But I sold it- the Reissue is more the style I’m comfortable wearing.  I got my Reissue a year ago and paid less than a third of the price brand new.  The seams are the same as the were when I bought it.  I have no idea what the previous owner did to it.
The interior still looks brand new and the seams are only noticeable inspecting the bag, inches away.  I’m good with it.


----------



## yuchinghsu

I just received my spring act II dark beige caviar jumbo this morning! and I found similar issue on side stitches.. 
I also attached my friend’s black caviar jumbo bought at 2013, ... the quality is different!
please advice if i should return immediately??? it is the last one at saks...


----------



## yuchinghsu

More photos here... the stitches on one bottom corner doesn’t look right


----------



## Vanana

Sourisbrune said:


> I decided I needed a handbag for fun family summer trips (to oceanside towns and rural weekend trips). I really didn’t want to spend $$$$ on a bag that  could be exposed to sun, sea air and perhaps sand.  I looked at Kate Spade bags and found one that ticked all my boxes.  The display bag looked, well... trashed.  Marks all over it, the handles were shiny from lotion and a corner was dinged.  The SA brought out two unhandled bags to choose from.  One had a string-like thing hanging from it.  The SA thought it was glue, so she went to rub it off with her finger and a chunk of sealant became separated from the leather.  She pulled it to see what would happen and the whole sealed edge of the bag (about 8 inches) pulled off.  She rolled her eyes and said, it looks like that one is going back.  So, we looked at the other bag.  After some inspection, only 1/2 the flap panel was stitched on the back.  It was glued, but it looked like whoever made the bag ran out of thread and forgot to finish the section. The SA was floored.
> No Kate Spade bag for me.
> I decided to check out the YSL camera bags.  Once again, the floor model was trashed.  It had deep scratches and nicks.  No problem with the used look since I was going to use it as a throw around bag,  but I wanted to trash it myself.  This SA got three from the back.  All three were overstuffed for shipping- the holes in the leather were stretched and the thread was showing- one to two millimeters.  I unstuffed one and the threads were relaxed, sticking out and the holes in the leather, looked like slits.  I told the SA, never mind.
> All companies have flawed products, some are more costly than others.  My Chanels are tough.  I love Chanel designs.     Owning luxury handbags has ruined me for less expensive brands- I expect excellent craftsmanship.  Perhaps I’m a bag snob.  The SA’s thought I was entertaining checking out sealant, stitching and making sure nothing was crooked.  The Kate Spade SA said customers usually just put the display on the counter and buy the bag without checking anything.  She called Kate Spade (and a few other brands) Nordstrom Rack brands (because that’s usually where they end up at season’s end).  I think I’ll stick with Chanel, Hermes & like brands and inspect, inspect, inspect.


This is a great post  

It’s not chanel or whatever brand. I feel that it may be just how society and our value have changed so much over the last 10/20 years. Not saying all, but generally and quite pervasively, due to seemingly the singular focus on making money and focus on self. There appears to be soooo little concern or perspective on “leaving a legacy” or “pride” over ones creation work or reputation. It’s about how to be famous, be part of the 1%, etc because now more than ever we know more and more what that lifestyle looks like and there is this overwhelming focus on it. Companies/businesses have changed too in what they encourage in their employment practices. We often talk about “fast/disposable” fashion and yet, the way that companies treat their human capital, isn’t it exactly the same? Minimal investment, easy to replace or outsource and remove. No long term thinking.... etc. 

It shouldn’t be shocking to see decline in social moral, ethics, professionalism, quality, and care in general. What is the point and the motivation? This can go from Wall Street to education to pretty much anything I can think of.... 

Are we really only seeing this in chanel? If we look a bit harder we see this all around us.. there are exceptions for sure, but I feel it’s now the minority. 

The pendulum needs to swing back quite a bit imo.


----------



## SilkCat

Vanana said:


> This is a great post
> 
> It’s not chanel or whatever brand. I feel that it may be just how society and our value have changed so much over the last 10/20 years. Not saying all, but generally and quite pervasively, due to seemingly the singular focus on making money and focus on self. There appears to be soooo little concern or perspective on “leaving a legacy” or “pride” over ones creation work or reputation. It’s about how to be famous, be part of the 1%, etc because now more than ever we know more and more what that lifestyle looks like and there is this overwhelming focus on it. Companies/businesses have changed too in what they encourage in their employment practices. We often talk about “fast/disposable” fashion and yet, the way that companies treat their human capital, isn’t it exactly the same? Minimal investment, easy to replace or outsource and remove. No long term thinking.... etc.
> 
> It shouldn’t be shocking to see decline in social moral, ethics, professionalism, quality, and care in general. What is the point and the motivation? This can go from Wall Street to education to pretty much anything I can think of....
> 
> Are we really only seeing this in chanel? If we look a bit harder we see this all around us.. there are exceptions for sure, but I feel it’s now the minority.
> 
> The pendulum needs to swing back quite a bit imo.



Such a good post. There is quite the degradation in "quality" overall across our society. I could have a discussion about this all night from a myriad of angles. I think whenever we see this type of issue with a brand, such as Chanel, it's a symptom of the disease. At a certain point you cannot blame the company for doing the most profitable thing. Our world has changed so much in what feels like a short period of time. My mother has handed down to me some of her high quality clothes, even ones from just 15 years ago and the quality difference is staggering. She laughs and says "I can't believe I thought this was a splurge at the time! I would buy 10 today for the same price and quality." I sigh and think, if only I could find something for that price these days and expect the item to last 15+ years. 

Anyway, I guess what I'm trying to say is that while it feels like Chanel's quality has gone a bit down hill over the years, so too have other brands'. Relatively, Chanel is still better than most and (unfortunately) more expensive. I know there will come a time when I personally cannot justify the price for the quality, but many people who were not fortunate enough to build a collection before this point will be left with little to no choice. I'm not really justifying what companies do, but at the same time consumers are to blame too. If people didn't buy X Y or Z items which are overpriced and poor quality, the company would see that in their finances and make changes. Yet I see so many people in Chanel and Gucci and other boutiques these days who just want the logo, the brand, the idea of owning it and showing it off rather than the actual item in all its quality, beauty and history. I am sure we all love the brand but it's not to slap people in the face "I own a Chanel bag" but rather a respect for years of iconic fashion, highest quality pieces and the joy of owning and wearing these pieces. Maybe I'm being overly romantic about bags and companies here, but I'm disappointed that out values and expectations as a collective consumer base have degraded so much.


----------



## Sourisbrune

yuchinghsu said:


> View attachment 4062714
> View attachment 4062716
> View attachment 4062717
> View attachment 4062718
> 
> 
> More photos here... the stitches on one bottom corner doesn’t look right


Though it won’t fall apart or anything, the stitching isn’t the best.  I could see the stitches being stressed at the flap because of repeated opening and closing, but not on a new bag.  The corner looks almost like the corner of my bag.  
I adore my bag, wonky stitches and all.  It’s tough and so far uncompromised.  If you are looking for a possible replacement, NM had a beige Jumbo in store yesterday.  If it’s still there, call Patty, Vanessa or Steve (at the Bravern) and ask one of them to check it out.  
Wishing you the best!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Vanana said:


> This is a great post
> 
> It’s not chanel or whatever brand. I feel that it may be just how society and our value have changed so much over the last 10/20 years. Not saying all, but generally and quite pervasively, due to seemingly the singular focus on making money and focus on self. There appears to be soooo little concern or perspective on “leaving a legacy” or “pride” over ones creation work or reputation. It’s about how to be famous, be part of the 1%, etc because now more than ever we know more and more what that lifestyle looks like and there is this overwhelming focus on it. Companies/businesses have changed too in what they encourage in their employment practices. We often talk about “fast/disposable” fashion and yet, the way that companies treat their human capital, isn’t it exactly the same? Minimal investment, easy to replace or outsource and remove. No long term thinking.... etc.
> 
> It shouldn’t be shocking to see decline in social moral, ethics, professionalism, quality, and care in general. What is the point and the motivation? This can go from Wall Street to education to pretty much anything I can think of....
> 
> Are we really only seeing this in chanel? If we look a bit harder we see this all around us.. there are exceptions for sure, but I feel it’s now the minority.
> 
> The pendulum needs to swing back quite a bit imo.





SilkCat said:


> Such a good post. There is quite the degradation in "quality" overall across our society. I could have a discussion about this all night from a myriad of angles. I think whenever we see this type of issue with a brand, such as Chanel, it's a symptom of the disease. At a certain point you cannot blame the company for doing the most profitable thing. Our world has changed so much in what feels like a short period of time. My mother has handed down to me some of her high quality clothes, even ones from just 15 years ago and the quality difference is staggering. She laughs and says "I can't believe I thought this was a splurge at the time! I would buy 10 today for the same price and quality." I sigh and think, if only I could find something for that price these days and expect the item to last 15+ years.
> 
> Anyway, I guess what I'm trying to say is that while it feels like Chanel's quality has gone a bit down hill over the years, so too have other brands'. Relatively, Chanel is still better than most and (unfortunately) more expensive. I know there will come a time when I personally cannot justify the price for the quality, but many people who were not fortunate enough to build a collection before this point will be left with little to no choice. I'm not really justifying what companies do, but at the same time consumers are to blame too. If people didn't buy X Y or Z items which are overpriced and poor quality, the company would see that in their finances and make changes. Yet I see so many people in Chanel and Gucci and other boutiques these days who just want the logo, the brand, the idea of owning it and showing it off rather than the actual item in all its quality, beauty and history. I am sure we all love the brand but it's not to slap people in the face "I own a Chanel bag" but rather a respect for years of iconic fashion, highest quality pieces and the joy of owning and wearing these pieces. Maybe I'm being overly romantic about bags and companies here, but I'm disappointed that out values and expectations as a collective consumer base have degraded so much.



Awesome statements.
I’m an elder in TPF years.  I have many decades to compare the quality and workmanship of thousands of items.  What I have noticed is that we’ve become a disposable society, and perhaps that mindset has infiltrated the workforce.  When I was young, if your tv broke, you got a new picture tube and kept the tv console.  Game pieces were made out of metal.  My shirt and pant fabrics were thicker and had higher thread counts.  Handbags were passed on through generations.  Now, if the tv stops working, a new one is bought.  Game pieces are painted (silver) plastic.  Fabrics seem flimsy nowadays.  Handbags are readily sold (consignment) to make way for the next trend.
We, as a society, need to get back to pride in design, workmanship and materials.  I realize companies want to make as much money as possible and pay factory workers as little as possible (while the executives get huge bonuses).  I wonder if the pendulum will swing back to quality eventually, or if our beloved items will get worse.
I just long for the good ol’ days.


----------



## GaysianFashionista

Kouhei said:


> Hi, I am new here. I am so sad about what happened to my chanel flap bag jumbo caviar. I just used it for 3x and so shocked to see the quality/texture of the lower front part has been changed. It can also show some deformation. When I notice it I have shown it to the Heathrow airport Chanel boutique but since I was flying to Japan, they suggest to bring it there. I brought it to Chanel Ginza but they suggested that I called Chanel Paris where I bought it since it was their first time to see it. I tried to call Chanel Printemps several times both at their direct telephone number from the website and the customer service center from the email reply I got from them. The customer service lady Soyara said she will email me to ask the information and will talk thru emails on the details. But I nevee received a call. I lodged a report thru the Chanel paris customer service but no response as of the moment. I am currently on holiday in Japan and I am so worried about my bag. How come a Chanel bag can easily ruined like that?? I hope someone can help me how to reach Chanel Paris and ask for its replacement. I am so scared to buy Chanel again. This is so expensive and yet its like this. Please help on how I can resolve this. I thought I can ask for replacement internationally. But it seems Chanel Japan is different management. In fairness with Chamel Japan they are so nice to check ans investigate my case but so far they never see like this before.



I’m interested to know what eventually happened with this. I recently purchased a jumbo caviar flap with ghw for my mom for Mother’s Day and it will be her very first Chanel bag. She doesn’t really baby her bags but hoping that she will for this one. 

Also I’m slightly suspicious. I’m not trying to be mean but kouhei has only posted in this thread for the entirety of their profile...


----------



## mmcjm

i feel that the chanel lamb skin bags are SO delicate it is not worth the money. i have one classic flap BLACK almost 9 years old and it looks really bad even though I hardly use it.. like maybe used it 1x shopping ( for a very short while) and mostly dinners ( can count with my hands )
corners all scratched.. inner lining scratched
i feel like just picking up the bag is going to make it age 10 times... i definitely would not recommend buying lamb skin.
not worth the money.. mind u caviar was cheaper than lambskin 10 years ago.. and i bought mine at a premium !! *facepalm*

as oppposed to my caviar.. ive had that for the same amount of time and it looks pristine.


----------



## Kouhei

GaysianFashionista said:


> I’m interested to know what eventually happened with this. I recently purchased a jumbo caviar flap with ghw for my mom for Mother’s Day and it will be her very first Chanel bag. She doesn’t really baby her bags but hoping that she will for this one.
> 
> Also I’m slightly suspicious. I’m not trying to be mean but kouhei has only posted in this thread for the entirety of their profile...


Hi @GaysianFashionista the status is still the same. Chanel doesn’t want to take responsibility on this matter. Its just heartbreaking. I just force myself to move on and keep in mind not to buy Chanel bag anymore. Why I need to spend to much money to give you a heartattack with their lousy after sales service? Now my bag is just a permanent display in the my bag cabinet.


----------



## BirkinLover77

Vanana said:


> This is a great post
> 
> It’s not chanel or whatever brand. I feel that it may be just how society and our value have changed so much over the last 10/20 years. Not saying all, but generally and quite pervasively, due to seemingly the singular focus on making money and focus on self. There appears to be soooo little concern or perspective on “leaving a legacy” or “pride” over ones creation work or reputation. It’s about how to be famous, be part of the 1%, etc because now more than ever we know more and more what that lifestyle looks like and there is this overwhelming focus on it. Companies/businesses have changed too in what they encourage in their employment practices. We often talk about “fast/disposable” fashion and yet, the way that companies treat their human capital, isn’t it exactly the same? Minimal investment, easy to replace or outsource and remove. No long term thinking.... etc.
> 
> It shouldn’t be shocking to see decline in social moral, ethics, professionalism, quality, and care in general. What is the point and the motivation? This can go from Wall Street to education to pretty much anything I can think of....
> 
> Are we really only seeing this in chanel? If we look a bit harder we see this all around us.. there are exceptions for sure, but I feel it’s now the minority.
> 
> The pendulum needs to swing back quite a bit imo.


Excellent point of view and you could not have said it any better!! Thank you for your viewpoint and it reflects what we see daily in our environment and the corporate world!!


----------



## TraceySH

Vanana said:


> This is a great post
> 
> It’s not chanel or whatever brand. I feel that it may be just how society and our value have changed so much over the last 10/20 years. Not saying all, but generally and quite pervasively, due to seemingly the singular focus on making money and focus on self. There appears to be soooo little concern or perspective on “leaving a legacy” or “pride” over ones creation work or reputation. It’s about how to be famous, be part of the 1%, etc because now more than ever we know more and more what that lifestyle looks like and there is this overwhelming focus on it. Companies/businesses have changed too in what they encourage in their employment practices. We often talk about “fast/disposable” fashion and yet, the way that companies treat their human capital, isn’t it exactly the same? Minimal investment, easy to replace or outsource and remove. No long term thinking.... etc.
> 
> It shouldn’t be shocking to see decline in social moral, ethics, professionalism, quality, and care in general. What is the point and the motivation? This can go from Wall Street to education to pretty much anything I can think of....
> 
> Are we really only seeing this in chanel? If we look a bit harder we see this all around us.. there are exceptions for sure, but I feel it’s now the minority.
> 
> The pendulum needs to swing back quite a bit imo.


Great reply as usual @Vanana ! I am going back and reading some of these interesting threads as I have some theories about the direction Chanel might be headed in (did you see the pic of Karl last week in Cannes - wth is happening). I am keeping a few things, but have decided to mostly part with Chanel for the very factors you listed above - treatment of its human capital, company message, values of the founder and designer, profitability at the expense of quality and customer service, and mass production = flooding the market (I think Chanel is now the most mass produced "luxury" accessories brand behind LV). I found myself not wearing my bags with pride, and I hated that for the amount we pay. Dior, DG and Chanel are the least transparent in their manufacturing and supply chains, so keeping their consumers proud of them with ethical sourcing and responsible production doesn't seem to be a priority. Again you are correct that these issues are not circumscribed to Chanel only, but predominant in most large companies today in most sectors. I think as consumers, it's really up to us to have a voice with our dollars, and pay attention to how we spend them. Perhaps, PERHAPS, quality, company values and transparency will tick back up to the priorities. For now, I guess we need to do our own research to find those that still do. I think this pendulum swing is called "post-luxury". 

I've stepped a toe (or 2 as you know) into Delvaux. Wow. I had forgotten what WOW was! Hope you are well XOXO


----------



## Tuned83

Just had a look in the boutique finds thread and was pretty shocked by the number of crooked flaps posted. I said bye bye last year. The door is still well and truly shut.


----------



## Jaaanice

I just got my 3rd piece from the 18B season and i must say i am THOROUGHLY disappointed.  I said I was going to switch over to Hermes.. and I did (just bought a Halzan 2 weeks ago and LOVE it).. but i didn't realize that means im going to stop buying Chanel because of how disappointed I am with their quality.
*

Mini 
PURCHASE DATE: End of July*
I got the Navy Mini for my sister as her bday gift- its her first Chanel, so she's not super picky.  My guy friend picked it up from heathrow for me (sold out in hk) and i had to get it sent to the US (my sister lives there).  Its her first ,she won't realize the issues as much as I do especially since I got my first brand new Chanel from boutique over 10 years ago and also have vintage pieces - I KNOW the quality has gone downhill significantly.

Crooked top, unevenness of flap, twisted chain-- thats just not the quality i look for when I spend $3000 USD. 






*

Card Holder
PURCHASE DATE: Mid of July
*
I think this is the only item that i am ok with... but also maybe because I am less picky with this since its cheaper. But I don't see anything wrong... unless someone can point it out. 
*



*

*Dark Pink Long Wallet 
PURCHASE DATE: Early Sept
*
Another item picked up by a friend in Europe (which is why i am not even gonna bother exchanging or doing anything since i got it at a slight discount and don't want my friend to feel bad). When I unboxed it, i couldn't believe my eyes on how crooked the front flap is. I am seriously so disappointed on the quality of this $1000 USD wallet. 



*I honestly feel like I have wasted $4000 USD in the last 2 months on products that are defective and have not gone through proper quality control checks. 

This is UNACCEPTABLE and i will just take this as a VERY expensive lesson and remember to not be tempted to get something just because. 

Think its time to say bye bye to Chanel for good. *


----------



## bagaholic1

Thanks for this thread. I was thinking about purchasing a Chanel but was hesitant because of the weight of the bag/chain. After reading this thread, I’ve completely changed my mind.


----------



## ChanelCelineLaurentLover

I agree about quality fading...I’ve had a few issues over the last two years with three chanel bags. The most recent one was on a new bag. I wore it twice and the second time I noticed a thread had come completely loose from the zipper pull. I went back to the boutique and they acted like I was being picky. I also showed them multiple areas where threads were sewn incorrectly. I will take jr up with customer service next but I was appalled at the way they scoffed at the flaws saying it was fine. It’s not fine to have frayed threads coming out of a $5,000 bag that has been worn twice that was purchased two months ago. I have been a loyal chanel customer purchasing shoes, bags, accessories every other month if not every month. Quite a shame but I’m slowly switching my loyalties to Hermes. Heck even Louis Vuitton has done better in the past for me at a fraction of the cost.


----------



## dbcelly

ChanelCelineLaurentLover said:


> View attachment 4215080
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree about quality fading...I’ve had a few issues over the last two years with three chanel bags. The most recent one was on a new bag. I wore it twice and the second time I noticed a thread had come completely loose from the zipper pull. I went back to the boutique and they acted like I was being picky. I also showed them multiple areas where threads were sewn incorrectly. I will take jr up with customer service next but I was appalled at the way they scoffed at the flaws saying it was fine. It’s not fine to have frayed threads coming out of a $5,000 bag that has been worn twice that was purchased two months ago. I have been a loyal chanel customer purchasing shoes, bags, accessories every other month if not every month. Quite a shame but I’m slowly switching my loyalties to Hermes. Heck even Louis Vuitton has done better in the past for me at a fraction of the cost.


Hi, did they end up fixing it for you / or send it for repair?


----------



## ChanelCelineLaurentLover

dbcelly said:


> Hi, did they end up fixing it for you / or send it for repair?



They only agreed to fix the loose threads not the messy stitching. The one with the cracked leather was sent off.


----------



## Mosman

I just bought a classic flap black caviar med size and found crack in the back, brought it back and exchanged for different one, now the 2nd one found to have loose stitching on the external front flap edge as well as on the edge at the back of the bag.
Did not see it at the boutique, only at home when have more time to check.
Could someone please tell me if the loose stitching will get worse with use and finally the stitching will broke off?????. As if it is a minor flaw then I can put up with it, and if not then I may need to bring it back for exchange.
Bought only 4 days ago.
Appreciate your opinion.
It seem like I am not lucky to find a perfect one !


----------



## xa2nbaybiguhatx

I ordered this over the phone at Saks and just received it today! I saw a small crack on the side of the flap. Do yall think I should exchange it? Please help!


----------



## Mosman

xa2nbaybiguhatx said:


> I ordered this over the phone at Saks and just received it today! I saw a small crack on the side of the flap. Do yall think I should exchange it? Please help!


My first one exactly like your, but on both side, then I exchanged it, and 2nd have loose thread, I am in dilemma like you.


----------



## xa2nbaybiguhatx

Mosman said:


> My first one exactly like your, but on both side, then I exchanged it, and 2nd have loose thread, I am in dilemma like you.


Is the loose thread bad? I know that crack or peeling leather cannot be repair. Im just very disappointed because this is the 3rd bag I exchanged. I dont have a Saks store near by. I wish I can inspect the bag before buying it. Im tired of keep exchanging it.


----------



## Purseonic Woman

SilkCat said:


> Such a good post. There is quite the degradation in "quality" overall across our society. I could have a discussion about this all night from a myriad of angles. I think whenever we see this type of issue with a brand, such as Chanel, it's a symptom of the disease. At a certain point you cannot blame the company for doing the most profitable thing. Our world has changed so much in what feels like a short period of time. My mother has handed down to me some of her high quality clothes, even ones from just 15 years ago and the quality difference is staggering. She laughs and says "I can't believe I thought this was a splurge at the time! I would buy 10 today for the same price and quality." I sigh and think, if only I could find something for that price these days and expect the item to last 15+ years.
> 
> Anyway, I guess what I'm trying to say is that while it feels like Chanel's quality has gone a bit down hill over the years, so too have other brands'. Relatively, Chanel is still better than most and (unfortunately) more expensive. I know there will come a time when I personally cannot justify the price for the quality, but many people who were not fortunate enough to build a collection before this point will be left with little to no choice. I'm not really justifying what companies do, but at the same time consumers are to blame too. If people didn't buy X Y or Z items which are overpriced and poor quality, the company would see that in their finances and make changes. Yet I see so many people in Chanel and Gucci and other boutiques these days who just want the logo, the brand, the idea of owning it and showing it off rather than the actual item in all its quality, beauty and history. I am sure we all love the brand but it's not to slap people in the face "I own a Chanel bag" but rather a respect for years of iconic fashion, highest quality pieces and the joy of owning and wearing these pieces. Maybe I'm being overly romantic about bags and companies here, but I'm disappointed that out values and expectations as a collective consumer base have degraded so much.


Remember when department stores had sales three or four times a year, and it was a huge thing to have a sale? So much has changed.. I was talking with a friend who is fifteen years my junior. She was raving about how great the quality of J Crew clothing. I told her “Girl, you just don’t know.” They have nothing to compare and this is all the current generation know; fast fashion, cheap clothing at cheap prices. If the hem is finished it’s considered great quality. Just plain sad.
I appreciate your and Vanana’s insights; very spot on.


----------



## Mosman

xa2nbaybiguhatx said:


> Is the loose thread bad? I know that crack or peeling leather cannot be repair. Im just very disappointed because this is the 3rd bag I exchanged. I dont have a Saks store near by. I wish I can inspect the bag before buying it. Im tired of keep exchanging it.


Obviously loose thread, and I am afraid it will get worsen. Mine can easily repair but who want to go through that, the bag will be tortured, also buying a brand new bag should not have to be like this.
I will try to exchange, this time I will take more time to thoroughly check to make sure.
In your situation, exchange it, ask them to check and make sure they send you a perfect one.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Quality is getting worse across the board. 

I checked out Neverfulls recently- crooked stitching, misalignment of canvas and puckered leather edges.  Another $3K LV bag had bubbled sealant on the seam.

Chanel caviar flaps in store- cracked leather where the flap henges.  The holes with stitching are pulled to the point they look like slits.

Gucci bags with zippers- the zippers stick.  While trying on bags, I needed two hands to zip them.  Waxing the zippers didn’t help.

YSL Loulou bags in the store looked like somebody crumpled the front of them, in their hands.  My SA said it is because the magnets are strong and customers trying out the display models mangle the leather trying to open them.

Is this lack of quality (partly) because of mass production in factories that are not luxury brand owned?  That artisan pride of product is gone.


----------



## Purseonic Woman

Sourisbrune said:


> Quality is getting worse across the board.
> 
> I checked out Neverfulls recently- crooked stitching, misalignment of canvas and puckered leather edges.  Another $3K LV bag had bubbled sealant on the seam.
> 
> Chanel caviar flaps in store- cracked leather where the flap henges.  The holes with stitching are pulled to the point they look like slits.
> 
> Gucci bags with zippers- the zippers stick.  While trying on bags, I needed two hands to zip them.  Waxing the zippers didn’t help.
> 
> YSL Loulou bags in the store looked like somebody crumpled the front of them, in their hands.  My SA said it is because the magnets are strong and customers trying out the display models mangle the leather trying to open them.
> 
> Is this lack of quality (partly) because of mass production in factories that are not luxury brand owned?  That artisan pride of product is gone.


Perhaps increased mass production in response to increased purchases fueled by increased purchasing power is the answer to this. A long time ago in a galaxy far, far away ( ha ha) credit cards were not available to everyone and just anyone  for the asking and credit certainly wasn’t offered through the mail like it is now.  This, coupled with the fact that now everything can be seen immediately via technology and can be had immediately.
Keeping up with the Jones’ has graduated to being the Jones’ at any cost. I don’t say this in a snobby way; I like nice things and I work hard to have them, but there is something to be said for admiring/wanting  beauty and quality, exercising style and uniqueness that befits personality compared to having something because someone else does. Hope I’ve made sense and haven’t said too much. Not wanting to offend, but thinking out loud.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Purseonic Woman said:


> Perhaps increased mass production in response to increased purchases fueled by increased purchasing power is the answer to this. A long time ago in a galaxy far, far away ( ha ha) credit cards were not available to everyone and just anyone  for the asking and credit certainly wasn’t offered through the mail like it is now.  This, coupled with the fact that now everything can be seen immediately via technology and can be had immediately.
> Keeping up with the Jones’ has graduated to being the Jones’ at any cost. I don’t say this in a snobby way; I like nice things and I work hard to have them, but there is something to be said for admiring/wanting  beauty and quality, exercising style and uniqueness that befits personality compared to having something because someone else does. Hope I’ve made sense and haven’t said too much. Not wanting to offend, but thinking out loud.



Very well put.  Obi Wan couldn’t’ve stated it better.  Lol


----------



## Purseonic Woman

Sourisbrune said:


> Very well put.  Obi Wan couldn’t’ve stated it better.  Lol


Thank you kindly Sourisbrune..
(As I now go off to pore through the pretty, pretty gifts in the NM Christmas catalogue..!) You see that ombré pink Chanel bag in there? So pretty...Is it a made for NM piece I wonder?


----------



## Sourisbrune

Purseonic Woman said:


> Thank you kindly Sourisbrune..
> (As I now go off to pore through the pretty, pretty gifts in the NM Christmas catalogue..!) You see that ombré pink Chanel bag in there? So pretty...Is it a made for NM piece I wonder?



I have yet to look at my catalog.  My mom is pouring through it first.
Ahhhh, yes.  To get a private jet or a Bentley for Christmas.  I wonder what the pricey gifts are this year?


----------



## vivaciousbev1

Chanel definitely has declining quality. Just bought a jumbo and had this happen this leather peel, which was disappointing. Took it into neimans; they said they would fix it and I got it back as if nothing was fixed. 

Then today, I was using my mini of 3 weeks old (used 3x), and saw a loose stitch at the edge of the flap. Makes me want to stop buying all together!!!


----------



## pretty_wommon

Most of the time, my experience with buying from Chanel is good. But I had a similar terrible experience getting a bad quality bag from them. I have to say, returning and exchanging is not a pleasant experience. Also, I do not like it when SAs insinuate that you are just being a "perfectionist", and then they explain to you that imperfections are normal because these bags are handmade. I try to be polite always. But I hope SAs also know that we can tell the difference between normal handmade variations versus faulty, sloppy production or subpar quality materials.

My suggestion is exchange until you get the bag that meets your standards. We work hard to afford these bags. Chanel and other luxury brands are constantly increasing their prices, their quality (and service) should be commensurate to the prices that we pay for.


----------



## vivaciousbev1

pretty_wommon said:


> Most of the time, my experience with buying from Chanel is good. But I had a similar terrible experience getting a bad quality bag from them. I have to say, returning and exchanging is not a pleasant experience. Also, I do not like it when SAs insinuate that you are just being a "perfectionist", and then they explain to you that imperfections are normal because these bags are handmade. I try to be polite always. But I hope SAs also know that we can tell the difference between normal handmade variations versus faulty, sloppy production or subpar quality materials.
> 
> My suggestion is exchange until you get the bag that meets your standards. We work hard to afford these bags. Chanel and other luxury brands are constantly increasing their prices, their quality (and service) should be commensurate to the prices that we pay for.


Exactly. That’s what the SA said, and msde it seem like “normal wear and tear”


----------



## Mosman

Not only quality decline and look like also worse after sale customer service !!!!


----------



## bagidiotic

I think nothing to do with mass production 
More like compromising quality of material and workmanship vs higher profit gain 
This is sad


----------



## Keren16

These are pictures of an old Chanel of mine
Notice the different gold hardware & the lamb looks puffier.
I stopped buying Chanel about 6 years ago, moved over to Hermes & use LV coated canvas for inclement weather or situations where I do not feel right wearing my Hermes.
I was truly loyal to Chanel except it changed. Quality, overproduction, & much easier to come by. So yes, something had to give. I believe it was quality. At the prices they are asking for their leather goods, there should be the assurance of a well made bag & great customer service. 
Times change. I had to adjust my tastes. Though I am disappointed, it was the right choice for me


----------



## Keren16

bagidiotic said:


> I think nothing to do with mass production
> More like compromising quality of material and workmanship vs higher profit gain
> This is sad



Nothing wrong with mass production though it dilutes brand exclusivity. 
It is compromising standards due to increased production that leads to quality decline


----------



## artax

Bought this and had to exchange!! It had 2 different types of caviar leather on the front!!
Check ur bags carefully!!!


----------



## Baby_Girl

artax said:


> Bought this and had to exchange!! It had 2 different types of caviar leather on the front!!
> Check ur bags carefully!!!
> 
> View attachment 4235526


Oh wowwww 

That looks terrible


----------



## pinkorchid20

artax said:


> Bought this and had to exchange!! It had 2 different types of caviar leather on the front!!
> Check ur bags carefully!!!
> 
> View attachment 4235526


Gosh, this is horrible. Where did you buy it? Would expect my home store to hide such bag from me.


----------



## Purseonic Woman

artax said:


> Bought this and had to exchange!! It had 2 different types of caviar leather on the front!!
> Check ur bags carefully!!!
> 
> View attachment 4235526


Unbelievable! Where’d you buy? Did the SA have any reply?


----------



## TraceySH

artax said:


> Bought this and had to exchange!! It had 2 different types of caviar leather on the front!!
> Check ur bags carefully!!!
> 
> View attachment 4235526


This wins the prize. I am LOL in the worst way possible.


----------



## lvchanellvr

artax said:


> Bought this and had to exchange!! It had 2 different types of caviar leather on the front!!
> Check ur bags carefully!!!
> 
> View attachment 4235526


That is terrible! I went through 8 medium CF before I could find one without any issues. I hope you were able to secure one without any flaws.


----------



## Cats&Chanel

Keren16 said:


> View attachment 4234795
> View attachment 4234796
> View attachment 4234797
> 
> 
> These are pictures of an old Chanel of mine
> Notice the different gold hardware & the lamb looks puffier.
> I stopped buying Chanel about 6 years ago, moved over to Hermes & use LV coated canvas for inclement weather or situations where I do not feel right wearing my Hermes.
> I was truly loyal to Chanel except it changed. Quality, overproduction, & much easier to come by. So yes, something had to give. I believe it was quality. At the prices they are asking for their leather goods, there should be the assurance of a well made bag & great customer service.
> Times change. I had to adjust my tastes. Though I am disappointed, it was the right choice for me


I totally feel the same way. The vintage Chanel's are of such a high quality. It sounds strange, but I can almost feel the luxury and pride that went into my luxury Chanel bags. I actually have a 2009 Jumbo Single Flap in caviar with gold hardware and honestly, I don't like it. No kidding, when I opened the package, I thought I'd received a high-quality replica (I'm actually going to post it here to be re-authenticated). The caviar feels like hard plastic, the hardware is nowhere near the deep, golden yellow as the gilded 24K hardware, the strap links are smaller an lighter weight - on a scale from 1 - 10, I'm a solid 4 with happiness for this bag . I very much prefer my vintage bags.


----------



## Cats&Chanel

artax said:


> Bought this and had to exchange!! It had 2 different types of caviar leather on the front!!
> Check ur bags carefully!!!
> 
> View attachment 4235526


Oh my dear lord


----------



## Cats&Chanel

Purseonic Woman said:


> Remember when department stores had sales three or four times a year, and it was a huge thing to have a sale? So much has changed.. I was talking with a friend who is fifteen years my junior. She was raving about how great the quality of J Crew clothing. I told her “Girl, you just don’t know.” They have nothing to compare and this is all the current generation know; fast fashion, cheap clothing at cheap prices. If the hem is finished it’s considered great quality. Just plain sad.
> I appreciate your and Vanana’s insights; very spot on.


So true. I've got a vintage wool coat and it is the best article of clothing I own. It is so durable and nearly indestructible - not to mention its actually WARM. Quality. Built to last. Built with pride in mind.


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Bagberries said:


> Do you know how many for the warranty? I don't have any chanel boutique near me   I need to either send it back to France or perhaps drop by the Boutique when I go to Vietnam end of this month.


I know this is an old post, but just FYI: some credit cards double the warranty of purchases you buy using their cards. I think American Express is one of them. I’m not sure if purses are included, but it’s worth finding out. Also, if your item is stolen within 3 months from the date of purchase, many have purchase protection, which will reinburse you for the amount you spent (up to a certain amount and a limited amount of claims, I think), if you can prove the item was purchased legitimately and stolen (police report, etc).


----------



## artax

pinkorchid20 said:


> Gosh, this is horrible. Where did you buy it? Would expect my home store to hide such bag from me.


Hahahaha horrible is the right word!! This was in Hamburg... but exchanged of course


----------



## artax

Purseonic Woman said:


> Unbelievable! Where’d you buy? Did the SA have any reply?


Yes could exchange!! SA said it’s handmade, so every bag is different 
Wtf!!


----------



## artax

lvchanellvr said:


> That is terrible! I went through 8 medium CF before I could find one without any issues. I hope you were able to secure one without any flaws.


Yes thank u so much! I exchanged! But also the 5. flap was fine!! All others had something! I could not imagine to order any bag now!


----------



## artax

Cats&Chanel said:


> Oh my dear lord


Yes sometimes I think they make fools of us!


----------



## Cats&Chanel

Lol perhaps. These bags are far too expensive to be slacking in ANY area.


----------



## by_nina

artax said:


> Bought this and had to exchange!! It had 2 different types of caviar leather on the front!!
> Check ur bags carefully!!!
> 
> View attachment 4235526


Oh my That looks terrible


----------



## Sourisbrune

artax said:


> Bought this and had to exchange!! It had 2 different types of caviar leather on the front!!
> Check ur bags carefully!!!
> 
> View attachment 4235526



The same thing happened to me about a year ago.  I bought a messenger bag over the phone from a boutique.  After opening the parcel, I noticed the leather was from two different bolts (for lack of a better term).
It was awful.  It looked like scrap pieces were used.  I returned it to my local store.  I was very disappointed because it was the last in the country.  My SA thought I was being picky.  Really?  I’m sure no SA would buy a new car (regardless how inexpensive) with two doors slightly off color.


----------



## Keren16

Cats&Chanel said:


> I totally feel the same way. The vintage Chanel's are of such a high quality. It sounds strange, but I can almost feel the luxury and pride that went into my luxury Chanel bags. I actually have a 2009 Jumbo Single Flap in caviar with gold hardware and honestly, I don't like it. No kidding, when I opened the package, I thought I'd received a high-quality replica (I'm actually going to post it here to be re-authenticated). The caviar feels like hard plastic, the hardware is nowhere near the deep, golden yellow as the gilded 24K hardware, the strap links are smaller an lighter weight - on a scale from 1 - 10, I'm a solid 4 with happiness for this bag . I very much prefer my vintage bags.



And the prices for new bags keep increasing!


----------



## Dreamer88

Bagberries said:


> View attachment 3732673
> View attachment 3732671
> View attachment 3732669
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the classic M/L I just got last month, the flap sewed look not aligned. I didnt want to be so fussy about that at first, Then after a few wear I notice the peel off at that area.. if open the flap I can even see the tear at the peel off area.


Ur Boy so black is amazing!! Do u know if it's easy to get the so black version? I never saw it


----------



## lvchanellvr

artax said:


> Yes thank u so much! I exchanged! But also the 5. flap was fine!! All others had something! I could not imagine to order any bag now!


I agree. Only when you have gone through the experience of actually seeing such flaws on the bag that it becomes too stressful and time consuming to continue to make purchases in the future. My most recent experience has left a bad taste for me. I still enjoy seeing the collection and what is new though unfortunately.


----------



## Cats&Chanel

Keren16 said:


> And the prices for new bags keep increasing!


Yes! I’m totally thinking of just sticking to vintage bags . I honestly don’t like my Maxi at all - it is so light weight and compared to the vintage, the gold hardware doesn’t compare. It feels, dare I say, *whispers* cheap . I’m so conflicted.


----------



## artax

Sourisbrune said:


> The same thing happened to me about a year ago.  I bought a messenger bag over the phone from a boutique.  After opening the parcel, I noticed the leather was from two different bolts (for lack of a better term).
> It was awful.  It looked like scrap pieces were used.  I returned it to my local store.  I was very disappointed because it was the last in the country.  My SA thought I was being picky.  Really?  I’m sure no SA would buy a new car (regardless how inexpensive) with two doors slightly off color.


Yes this is not picky at all!! I mean u pay so much money for a bag and can expect some quality!!


----------



## pinkorchid20

artax said:


> Yes this is not picky at all!! I mean u pay so much money for a bag and can expect some quality!!


What I find much worse is that you have been shopping with this store for a long time, yet they "lie" to you. If this happened in Munich, I'd be more than frustrated. To me this is completely unacceptable and we all know it is not due to being "hand-made". I expect at least some transparency from the team I have been shopping with for ages.


----------



## NomoCha

Hi, I recently purchased this m/l caviar shw classic flap. Upon closer inspections, I discovered the leather straps fraying, the burgundy interior protruding over the black exterior leather, and the burgundy bleeding through the needle points (which supposed to be a black bag?). The worst is the nip/broken leather of the front pocket where it joined main compartment. I took this back to the boutique and the manager wasn't in. The assistant manager was, agreed with the defects but wasn't authorised to do the cash refund. The manager called us a day later and said the assistant manager emailed her and said there was no defects. 
We are now in dispute.


----------



## pinkorchid20

NomoCha said:


> Hi, I recently purchased this m/l caviar shw classic flap. Upon closer inspections, I discovered the leather straps fraying, the burgundy interior protruding over the black exterior leather, and the burgundy bleeding through the needle points (which supposed to be a black bag?). The worst is the nip/broken leather of the front pocket where it joined main compartment. I took this back to the boutique and the manager wasn't in. The assistant manager was, agreed with the defects but wasn't authorised to do the cash refund. The manager called us a day later and said the assistant manager emailed her and said there was no defects.
> We are now in dispute.


Wow, it's getting worse and worse...this is unacceptable. Very sorry for you and hope you can solve this asap.


----------



## missylovebags

lvchanellvr said:


> I agree. Only when you have gone through the experience of actually seeing such flaws on the bag that it becomes too stressful and time consuming to continue to make purchases in the future. My most recent experience has left a bad taste for me. I still enjoy seeing the collection and what is new though unfortunately.



Likewise. Its been a year and a half since I stopped buying chanel. But still enjoyed browsing their new collection hoping for price decrease and better quality. Fat hope! I think someone shud start a thread comparing how long they've stopped buying chanel hahaha.


----------



## papapapa

New to the forum, is this stitching acceptable or no? 

Thank you gals.


----------



## Sourisbrune

papapapa said:


> New to the forum, is this stitching acceptable or no?
> 
> Thank you gals.



My Reissue’s stitching looks like that, and Leather Surgeons said it’s normal... for a seven year old bag.  If this is brand new, it isn’t the most perfect seam, but the bag is not compromised.  It’s fine, it probably looks gorgeous regardless, and I’m happy with my bag.  Enjoy yours!  It’ll look like that in time, anyway.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

artax said:


> Bought this and had to exchange!! It had 2 different types of caviar leather on the front!!
> Check ur bags carefully!!!
> 
> View attachment 4235526


 So so sad...Chanel is gone..... sigh...


----------



## shopgirl4cc

lvchanellvr said:


> That is terrible! I went through 8 medium CF before I could find one without any issues. I hope you were able to secure one without any flaws.


I also went trough my last purchase ( black reissue small 225 RHW ) like you...My first one was defective in November 2017 unfortunately....then for 3 month waiting until January 2018, All of 7 total ( ! ) I saw at the boutique for 3 month each were something wrong...had real heart broken and disappointed by their quality... never had in my 20 years Chanel history...very sad  

My 3rd reissue and the last purchase was ruthenium hardware though, I also noticed recent antique gold hardware on reissues I saw several pieces at the boutique was very faded and matte pale color compare to a few years ago, and I was shocked to see some of gold HW was different shade of gold color on turn-lock VS chains in 1 bag....  I also saw many of recent bottom leather was very stiff on corner and wavy shape on the bottom....


----------



## lvchanellvr

shopgirl4cc said:


> I also went trough my last purchase ( black reissue small 225 RHW ) like you...My first one was defective in November 2017 unfortunately....then for 3 month waiting until January 2018, All of 7 total ( ! ) I saw at the boutique for 3 month each were something wrong...had real heart broken and disappointed by their quality... never had in my 20 years Chanel history...very sad
> 
> My 3rd reissue and the last purchase was ruthenium hardware though, I also noticed recent antique gold hardware on reissues I saw several pieces at the boutique was very faded and matte pale color compare to a few years ago, and I was shocked to see some of gold HW was different shade of gold color on turn-lock VS chains in 1 bag....  I also saw many of recent bottom leather was very stiff on corner and wavy shape on the bottom....



I feel your pain and what you went through for your reissue. The Chanel buying experience should not include us examining the bag for flaws and issues! Isn't that what Quality Control is for? I swear it does not exist. My recent experience was a bit stressful and full of worry and to say the least, time consuming going back and forth to the boutique.

I wished I was able to take pics of the flaws I saw on the medium CFs but my SA could only bring out a few at a time. She brought out newly arrived bags for me to view. I was shocked and extremely disappointed with the quality when I was viewing them. Yes, the cardboard was missing on the bottom of one of the flaps and it felt like a Reissue bottom! There was a bump (it felt like  material was sewn in between the outer layer and the inside!) on the bottom of another bag.....yes, it was very noticeable. There was another flap where the inside flap felt really flimsy and wasn't stretched enough so it will lose its shape over time.

Yes, I did notice the antique gold hardware color showing a pale ruthenium on the chain for some boys I was considering buying. But after seeing those, I am staying away from antique/aged gold hardware. Unfortunately, I prefer the antique gold look over the aged/antique ruthenium hardware. When I showed my SA that the color had rubbed off, she said that was normal. Really? I might as well buy an aged/antique ruthenium hardware bag instead! The shocking part is that these bags will sell because of the high demand, low inventory and having only 1 store in my city. I was going to add a small CF but I am really thinking against it.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

lvchanellvr said:


> I feel your pain and what you went through for your reissue. The Chanel buying experience should not include us examining the bag for flaws and issues! Isn't that what Quality Control is for? I swear it does not exist. My recent experience was a bit stressful and full of worry and to say the least, time consuming going back and forth to the boutique.
> 
> I wished I was able to take pics of the flaws I saw on the medium CFs but my SA could only bring out a few at a time. She brought out newly arrived bags for me to view. I was shocked and extremely disappointed with the quality when I was viewing them. Yes, the cardboard was missing on the bottom of one of the flaps and it felt like a Reissue bottom! There was a bump (it felt like  material was sewn in between the outer layer and the inside!) on the bottom of another bag.....yes, it was very noticeable. There was another flap where the inside flap felt really flimsy and wasn't stretched enough so it will lose its shape over time.
> 
> Yes, I did notice the antique gold hardware color showing a pale ruthenium on the chain for some boys I was considering buying. But after seeing those, I am staying away from antique/aged gold hardware. Unfortunately, I prefer the antique gold look over the aged/antique ruthenium hardware. When I showed my SA that the color had rubbed off, she said that was normal. Really? I might as well buy an aged/antique ruthenium hardware bag instead! The shocking part is that these bags will sell because of the high demand, low inventory and having only 1 store in my city. I was going to add a small CF but I am really thinking against it.



Thank you for sharing your experience... I understand your pain as well and I am very sorry how you had to go through such stressful experience... I totally agree with you said that "buying experience should not include us examining the bag for flaws and issues!" 
I believe customers supposed to have pleasant experience only, and not stressful experiences.  I was also really disappointed by recent boutique lost their true service and cares, professionalism that only cares their sales..by trying convince customers each time as "normal / handmade" on defective items and judge customers as picky ones. It's so silly level to even argue that I avoided and gave up, but rather why craftsmen could not see or check the defect in his / her hands and eyes if making handmade...just too sad.

Regarding black distressed reissue, I purchased my antique gold hardware Reissue first ( size small 225 ) in January 2015, and purchased Ruthenium HW 225 in Nov 2017 - got delay to Jan 2018 for defect though, finally found my "nearly perfect" one after 7th reissues....But I also remember funny things I actually chose 2014 version for my GHW that was left as an old stock at the boutique, instead of 2 of 2015 newer version that SA brought from new shipment at that time, because I saw some flaw on 2 newer version. I also saw some of reissue had issue on hardware of turncock and chains had different color that was even worse unfortunately...


----------



## NomoCha

lvchanellvr said:


> I agree. Only when you have gone through the experience of actually seeing such flaws on the bag that it becomes too stressful and time consuming to continue to make purchases in the future. My most recent experience has left a bad taste for me. I still enjoy seeing the collection and what is new though unfortunately.


My husband said the very same thing! He has always encouraged me in my passion with Chanel, but in recent days, he's disgusted by the brand. He said he should be able to go into store and pick out a bag without having to worry about inspecting EVERY little details! The very thought stressed him out too much.


----------



## preppie

artax said:


> Bought this and had to exchange!! It had 2 different types of caviar leather on the front!!
> Check ur bags carefully!!!
> 
> View attachment 4235526



Wow.  Just wow.  How did that get through at all?


----------



## Chanel7Chanel

artax said:


> Bought this and had to exchange!! It had 2 different types of caviar leather on the front!!
> Check ur bags carefully!!!
> 
> View attachment 4235526


Laughable!! Just laughable, Chanel!! LOL! I know your real French craftsmen are gone now but are you making fun of us?! None of us wants to pay over 5K for this and now close to 6K?    Who wants to carry this that looks like fake. First of all, That SA who received this should stand for customer and complain to headquarter in the first place, Shame on that SA who sold this defect junk she knows she wouldn't want to carry this one herself neither Ha!


----------



## xy9794

I received a brand new Jumbo (one that was from a box in the back) but when I looked over the bag at home, I realized the turnlock is crocked. 

With a heavy heart, I have to return it because an exchange is not possible. The only reason why they gave me a ‘new’ bag is because I turned down their other Jumbos that were already opened, but smashed from storage. The SAs told me there was little room in the back and tried to convince me the ‘smashed areas’ would smoothen out over time. However, I still refused to buy their damaged bags so they opened a new box for me. I was beyond thrilled about having an untouched Jumbo, but I am now in disbelief this passed Quality Control.

Please be cautious that just because it’s ‘fresh out the box’ doesn’t mean it’s in mint condition.


----------



## Purrsey

xy9794 said:


> I received a brand new Jumbo (one that was from a box in the back) but when I looked over the bag at home, I realized the turnlock is crocked.
> 
> With a heavy heart, I have to return it because an exchange is not possible. The only reason why they gave me a ‘new’ bag is because I turned down their other Jumbos that were already opened, but smashed from storage. The SAs told me there was little room in the back and tried to convince me the ‘smashed areas’ would smoothen out over time. However, I still refused to buy their damaged bags so they opened a new box for me. I was beyond thrilled about having an untouched Jumbo, but I am now in disbelief this passed Quality Control.
> 
> Please be cautious that just because it’s ‘fresh out the box’ doesn’t mean it’s in mint condition.
> 
> View attachment 4247305



Very painful to look at [emoji37]


----------



## lisaroberts

Purrsey said:


> Very painful to look at [emoji37]



That would drive me crazy!  I don't blame you for returning it.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

xy9794 said:


> I received a brand new Jumbo (one that was from a box in the back) but when I looked over the bag at home, I realized the turnlock is crocked.
> 
> With a heavy heart, I have to return it because an exchange is not possible. The only reason why they gave me a ‘new’ bag is because I turned down their other Jumbos that were already opened, but smashed from storage. The SAs told me there was little room in the back and tried to convince me the ‘smashed areas’ would smoothen out over time. However, I still refused to buy their damaged bags so they opened a new box for me. I was beyond thrilled about having an untouched Jumbo, but I am now in disbelief this passed Quality Control.
> 
> Please be cautious that just because it’s ‘fresh out the box’ doesn’t mean it’s in mint condition.
> 
> View attachment 4247305



Heartbroken to see this and hear your story...I'm really sad. This is unacceptable and the worst part is such unprofessional SAs' excuses, unbelievable...sigh. I feel your pain. I'm very sorry this happened to you.


----------



## xy9794

Purrsey said:


> Very painful to look at [emoji37]



It truly is. I also feel worse having to return it because I bought it before the recent price increase.



lisaroberts said:


> That would drive me crazy!  I don't blame you for returning it.



Thank you. A reason why I scrutinized the bag more at home is because I read this thread and other threads regarding quality on TPF. All of you are very helpful and supportive in so many ways.


----------



## xy9794

shopgirl4cc said:


> Heartbroken to see this and hear your story...I'm really sad. This is unacceptable and the worst part is such unprofessional SAs' excuses, unbelievable...sigh. I feel your pain. I'm very sorry this happened to you.



Thank you. I am sad to return the bag but also relieved you helped me not feel alone with those same exact thoughts. I couldn’t have described this experience better myself 

Now I have to bring myself to repackage it...or maybe ask DH to do it so it’s less disheartening. lol


----------



## lvchanellvr

xy9794 said:


> I received a brand new Jumbo (one that was from a box in the back) but when I looked over the bag at home, I realized the turnlock is crocked.
> 
> With a heavy heart, I have to return it because an exchange is not possible. The only reason why they gave me a ‘new’ bag is because I turned down their other Jumbos that were already opened, but smashed from storage. The SAs told me there was little room in the back and tried to convince me the ‘smashed areas’ would smoothen out over time. However, I still refused to buy their damaged bags so they opened a new box for me. I was beyond thrilled about having an untouched Jumbo, but I am now in disbelief this passed Quality Control.
> 
> Please be cautious that just because it’s ‘fresh out the box’ doesn’t mean it’s in mint condition.
> 
> View attachment 4247305


Sorry you had to go through this and I understand your feelings of disbelief. I went through a similar situation where I viewed several 'fresh shipment and untouched' bags and was utterly shocked with the quality and the condition. When I pointed out the quality issue, she would say they were 'handmade' and that they would not be perfect. Would anyone buy a new car with a scratch or a dent on their door or a crack on their window?


----------



## Christineee86

I just watched several videos on YouTube because I bought a WOC at vestiaire and I wanted to “authenticate” this and several issues that are now common quality issues of authentic bags were named as factors that used to be signs of a fake  Chanel.. lose/uneven stitching, clue residue, different material for different parts (the bag pocket of a classic flap being in another material/color than the rest).....


----------



## xy9794

lvchanellvr said:


> Sorry you had to go through this and I understand your feelings of disbelief. I went through a similar situation where I viewed several 'fresh shipment and untouched' bags and was utterly shocked with the quality and the condition. When I pointed out the quality issue, she would say they were 'handmade' and that they would not be perfect. Would anyone buy a new car with a scratch or a dent on their door or a crack on their window?



If I had a nickel for every single time I heard "...but they are handmade" from a SA, I would have made more money than the Lotto's biggest jackpot. 

I am sorry that you (and it now seems like many others) go through these quality issues. Also, thanks for making me chuckle with your last sentence. I wonder what a SA would say if that car analogy was said to them because I definitely would not buy a car in that condition, much less a bag that would pay for a good down payment for one.


----------



## dbcelly

Reading over the past few quality issues fellow TPF-ers are reporting:
It's SO disgusting what excuses SA's come up with.  I know they all want to make a sale, but c'mon, a bag was squashed and there are wrinkles - using it won't make them magically go away.  
How do these SA's live with themselves?  Some of these are blatant *lies!*


----------



## diva lee

artax said:


> Bought this and had to exchange!! It had 2 different types of caviar leather on the front!!
> Check ur bags carefully!!!
> 
> View attachment 4235526



Wow, the quality of this bag is unacceptable! I’m honestly shocked this piece left the Chanel workshop looking like this. Just as others have mentioned, I’ve seen some very flawed bags recently as I was on the hunt for my final M/L classic flap. Here are some of the issues I observed:

1. Extremely crooked flaps where one side of the flap is hanging way lower than the other side. This was an issue, even when the chains weren’t tucked into the bag. 
2. A turnlock that was so loose it felt as
though it was falling off the bag or could fall off if handled too roughly even one time. 
3. The gold hardware on the chains of the bag didn’t match the cc and turnlock hardware. On the two bags that had this problem, the cc and turnlock were a pale or light gold color while the chains were a much more intense yellow gold. Both of these bags were made in France. 
4. The authenticity card didn’t match the sticker inside the bag. This isn’t a flaw per se but something one should double check before making their purchase as it might be hard to return the bag later if a major flaw is discovered. It could also make it harder to resell the bag down the line if for some reason you changed your mind on the bag. 
5. The chain on a M/L flap was so severely twisted that it couldn’t be twisted back into place. The SA and I tried for several minutes to untwist the chain to no avail. Because of this issue, the chain couldn’t pass through the grommets of the bag and got stuck each time we tried to adjust the straps. 
6. Grommets not spaced out evenly. This sounds relatively minor but when looking at the bag straight on, it made the bag almost look fake because there was such a difference in the placement of the grommets from one side to the other. This shows a lack of attention to detail. 
7. Caviar was very inconsistent throughout the bag. For instance, the sewn on back pocket looked like it came from a totally different batch of caviar than the rest of the bag. 
8. Poor stitching, particularly on the sides of the flap, making the leather bulge or pucker. 

All of these bags were fresh out of the box. When I asked to see another one in the hopes that the quality was better, I was told that the SAs aren’t allowed to open / unwrap multiple bags and that the bags “are all the same” anyway. I was also told that the bags were handmade and that flaws should be expected as humans are not perfect. One SA quietly agreed with me and said that she sees flaws all the time. She cautioned me to avoid certain styles as they can be extra problematic. 

I still love some of Chanel’s designs but the decreasing quality combined with constantly increasing prices makes it hard to justify such a big purchase. For instance, I love the look of the so black reissue but I keep reading about quality issues like chipping hardware and so I’m too afraid to pull the trigger. I know something like this would take away from my enjoyment of the bag. I also find it interesting that with the decreasing quality, Chanel is no longer servicing bags more than 5 years old.


----------



## Lealu

diva lee said:


> Wow, the quality of this bag is unacceptable! I’m honestly shocked this piece left the Chanel workshop looking like this. Just as others have mentioned, I’ve seen some very flawed bags recently as I was on the hunt for my final M/L classic flap. Here are some of the issues I observed:
> 
> 1. Extremely crooked flaps where one side of the flap is hanging way lower than the other side. This was an issue, even when the chains weren’t tucked into the bag.
> 2. A turnlock that was so loose it felt as
> though it was falling off the bag or could fall off if handled too roughly even one time.
> 3. The gold hardware on the chains of the bag didn’t match the cc and turnlock hardware. On the two bags that had this problem, the cc and turnlock were a pale or light gold color while the chains were a much more intense yellow gold. Both of these bags were made in France.
> 4. The authenticity card didn’t match the sticker inside the bag. This isn’t a flaw per se but something one should double check before making their purchase as it might be hard to return the bag later if a major flaw is discovered. It could also make it harder to resell the bag down the line if for some reason you changed your mind on the bag.
> 5. The chain on a M/L flap was so severely twisted that it couldn’t be twisted back into place. The SA and I tried for several minutes to untwist the chain to no avail. Because of this issue, the chain couldn’t pass through the grommets of the bag and got stuck each time we tried to adjust the straps.
> 6. Grommets not spaced out evenly. This sounds relatively minor but when looking at the bag straight on, it made the bag almost look fake because there was such a difference in the placement of the grommets from one side to the other. This shows a lack of attention to detail.
> 7. Caviar was very inconsistent throughout the bag. For instance, the sewn on back pocket looked like it came from a totally different batch of caviar than the rest of the bag.
> 8. Poor stitching, particularly on the sides of the flap, making the leather bulge or pucker.
> 
> All of these bags were fresh out of the box. When I asked to see another one in the hopes that the quality was better, I was told that the SAs aren’t allowed to open / unwrap multiple bags and that the bags “are all the same” anyway. I was also told that the bags were handmade and that flaws should be expected as humans are not perfect. One SA quietly agreed with me and said that she sees flaws all the time. She cautioned me to avoid certain styles as they can be extra problematic.
> 
> I still love some of Chanel’s designs but the decreasing quality combined with constantly increasing prices makes it hard to justify such a big purchase. For instance, I love the look of the so black reissue but I keep reading about quality issues like chipping hardware and so I’m too afraid to pull the trigger. I know something like this would take away from my enjoyment of the bag. I also find it interesting that with the decreasing quality, Chanel is no longer servicing bags more than 5 years old.



Would you mind to please share which bags they said could be extra problematic?  I am extremely interested! [emoji1]


----------



## diva lee

Lealu said:


> Would you mind to please share which bags they said could be extra problematic?  I am extremely interested! [emoji1]



It sounds like the seasonal pieces can be a bit problematic, even in the classic flap range. One SA told me not to buy one of the seasonal M/L colored flaps as the beautiful, almost pearlized finish of the bag could change over time and they won’t be able to service that particular bag. I believe there were some peeling issues with that particular batch of caviar leather as well where the coating was lifting up from the bag.

Not too long ago, I saw a brand new seasonal reissue where the snap closure on the inner flap was broken off completely. So when the bag was shown to me, the SA opened the flap and the inner snap button just rolled off the bag and onto the counter. A manager saw what happened and immediately whisked the bag off the floor and into a back room. Yikes! I don’t expect perfection but some of these issues and flaws are so obvious.


----------



## ChanelCelineLaurentLover

I’ve been experiencing many issues as well. I went to three stores looking for a mini classic flap in blue from the 2019 cruise and every single one of them was damaged quite obviously. Three had stains on the bottom that couldn’t come out, one had a black fleck on the front where it appeared the color chipped off. Finally after purchasing one I thought was in good condition I discover at home the flap is quite uneven and not shaped right on the right side and on the side of the flap there are multiple chips in the color. Should I return this? Am I being too picky!? I just never would expect this from Chanel but lately I’m not even surprised. I love the designs but it seems silly to pay so much since quality isn’t what I’m paying for any longer.


----------



## LVlifer

I would return.


----------



## ChanelCelineLaurentLover

LVlifer said:


> I would return.


Thank you. It’s just sad but I know it’s the right thing.


----------



## lvchanellvr

ChanelCelineLaurentLover said:


> View attachment 4294431
> View attachment 4294432
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve been experiencing many issues as well. I went to three stores looking for a mini classic flap in blue from the 2019 cruise and every single one of them was damaged quite obviously. Three had stains on the bottom that couldn’t come out, one had a black fleck on the front where it appeared the color chipped off. Finally after purchasing one I thought was in good condition I discover at home the flap is quite uneven and not shaped right on the right side and on the side of the flap there are multiple chips in the color. Should I return this? Am I being too picky!? I just never would expect this from Chanel but lately I’m not even surprised. I love the designs but it seems silly to pay so much since quality isn’t what I’m paying for any longer.


I would return it because it will not make you happy. Wait for the next collection and find a 'near perfect' one. You probably will not get this color but I rather have a 'near perfect' bag instead.


----------



## pjhm

It's just not bags, I tried on a pair of shoes in the SF boutique and something was scratching the top of my right foot---under the camellia was a staple coming loose inside.........


----------



## Joelene

ChanelCelineLaurentLover said:


> View attachment 4294431
> View attachment 4294432
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve been experiencing many issues as well. I went to three stores looking for a mini classic flap in blue from the 2019 cruise and every single one of them was damaged quite obviously. Three had stains on the bottom that couldn’t come out, one had a black fleck on the front where it appeared the color chipped off. Finally after purchasing one I thought was in good condition I discover at home the flap is quite uneven and not shaped right on the right side and on the side of the flap there are multiple chips in the color. Should I return this? Am I being too picky!? I just never would expect this from Chanel but lately I’m not even surprised. I love the designs but it seems silly to pay so much since quality isn’t what I’m paying for any longer.


I would definitely return it. For the $3500 you should be able to get a brand new bag with no flaws.


----------



## ChanelCelineLaurentLover

lvchanellvr said:


> I would return it because it will not make you happy. Wait for the next collection and find a 'near perfect' one. You probably will not get this color but I rather have a 'near perfect' bag instead.


Thank you for your input!


----------



## ChanelCelineLaurentLover

pjhm said:


> It's just not bags, I tried on a pair of shoes in the SF boutique and something was scratching the top of my right foot---under the camellia was a staple coming loose inside.........


Omg! Unacceptable


----------



## ChanelCelineLaurentLover

Joelene said:


> I would definitely return it. For the $3500 you should be able to get a brand new bag with no flaws.


Agreed. Thank you for helping me with my decision. It’s going back tomorrow.


----------



## pjhm

ChanelCelineLaurentLover said:


> Omg! Unacceptable


Yes, the SA's face turned red; she was embarrassed, shocked, and apologized--I had purchased things from her before so I didn't make a big deal out of it, but lost all interest in Chanel shoes!


----------



## louloumoo

lilacto said:


> Oh no! This is awful! Especially since Caviar is meant to be so sturdy. I was sitting in the fence about moving on to Hermes and Now I think I should.
> 
> The rivets in my Gold HW Black Jumbo Tarnished. It's not even been a year since I got it [emoji35]



My classic flap was purchased a few years ago and it’s in perfect shape. All the recent items I’ve been eyeing are not showing that same quality. 
If you go to Hermes, I’m right behind ya.


----------



## bernz84

I was at Dior Vegas last fall and struck up a conversation with an SA there who used to work for Chanel. He told me as long as you stick with the classics (re: classic flaps, reissue, etc), the quality should be fine, but he reluctantly admitted that seasonal pieces weren’t that great.

I haven’t had any issues with the items I’ve bought from Chanel, but his admission made me think.  Then again, I mostly go for Chanel for aesthetics, not necessarily durability.


----------



## ChanelCelineLaurentLover

bernz84 said:


> I was at Dior Vegas last fall and struck up a conversation with an SA there who used to work for Chanel. He told me as long as you stick with the classics (re: classic flaps, reissue, etc), the quality should be fine, but he reluctantly admitted that seasonal pieces weren’t that great.
> 
> I haven’t had any issues with the items I’ve bought from Chanel, but his admission made me think.  Then again, I mostly go for Chanel for aesthetics, not necessarily durability.


Geez that’s terrible! I always go for seasonal pieces since I obtained the classics long ago. I’ve notified a significant decline in quality beginning about 2 years ago. Color flaking right off of some bags! I don’t know why I’m such a glutton for punishment


----------



## ChanelCelineLaurentLover

louloumoo said:


> My classic flap was purchased a few years ago and it’s in perfect shape. All the recent items I’ve been eyeing are not showing that same quality.
> If you go to Hermes, I’m right behind ya.


I’ve been slowly switching to Hermes and I think after my last few experiences, it’s going to be a complete switch. I haven’t had any issues with their bags and they seem to be so much higher quality.


----------



## bernz84

ChanelCelineLaurentLover said:


> Geez that’s terrible! I always go for seasonal pieces since I obtained the classics long ago. I’ve notified a significant decline in quality beginning about 2 years ago. Color flaking right off of some bags! I don’t know why I’m such a glutton for punishment


Yeah, I don’t remember how we got to that point of conversation; I think I made some offhand comment about how beautiful Dior lambskin was as I was playing with their wallets and looking at the Lady Dior. I remember telling him I was trying to decide between the Lady Dior vs Chanel Classic Flap a year and a half ago and ended up with the flap and then we talked about his experience working at Chanel. Nothing bad, just the part where he said seasonal pieces were a hit or miss with quality whereas the classics tend to be more consistent.

I remember when I joined this forum eons ago people were already saying Chanel quality wasn’t that great and it’s overpriced for what you get. So, I kinda knew what I was getting into when I was saving for my flap. I know many people have said they want to switch to Hermès, but it’s not really an option for me (both in price and style), at least not right now. However, I think after going to Dior a couple times, I might get something from there. The service has always been phenomenal and the bags are beautifully made.


----------



## Tuned83

Lining....? Have had/used it for 3 years and the lining is falling apart. Hehe (read bl**dy ridiculous) will probably use it for another year then take it in for them to repair. Hopefully they won't lose it!


----------



## eckw

I haven’t really had problems with my Chanel purchases (and I really only started collecting for the past 3-4 years). At least not until this happened last month [emoji51]


----------



## Fefeinc10

I bought a business affinity in Paris at Rue Cambon last October and I noticed soon after my return that the zippers from the front pouch caused dents on the interior flap. It was really odd since I really didn't have the bag for very long.


----------



## Purseonic Woman

eckw said:


> I haven’t really had problems with my Chanel purchases (and I really only started collecting for the past 3-4 years). At least not until this happened last month [emoji51]
> 
> View attachment 4331266


The Cs fell off!?! Is that what happened?!


----------



## eckw

Purseonic Woman said:


> The Cs fell off!?! Is that what happened?!



Yes! My SA was shocked too when I brought it in to her. [emoji23]


----------



## Passerine123

bernz84 said:


> Yeah, I don’t remember how we got to that point of conversation; I think I made some offhand comment about how beautiful Dior lambskin was as I was playing with their wallets and looking at the Lady Dior. I remember telling him I was trying to decide between the Lady Dior vs Chanel Classic Flap a year and a half ago and ended up with the flap and then we talked about his experience working at Chanel. Nothing bad, just the part where he said seasonal pieces were a hit or miss with quality whereas the classics tend to be more consistent.
> 
> I remember when I joined this forum eons ago people were already saying Chanel quality wasn’t that great and it’s overpriced for what you get. So, I kinda knew what I was getting into when I was saving for my flap. I know many people have said they want to switch to Hermès, but it’s not really an option for me (both in price and style), at least not right now. However, I think after going to Dior a couple times, I might get something from there. The service has always been phenomenal and the bags are beautifully made.


Have you also thought about switching to Delvaux? Closer in price range to Chanel and I've yet to hear anyone complain about Delvaux quality. FWIW, there are Delvaux artisans who worked at Hermes and vice versa. Seems like Delvaux is stricter though on the QC side and won't accept workmanship that Chanel would ok. I'm a big Delvaux fan but I miss their old styles, esp the ones with the old-style classic Delvaux closure. So I hunt for those instead. I just missed snapping up a beautiful Georges in vg condition for under 1000 euros. Dang. https://www.1stdibs.com/fashion/han...r-bags/delvaux-brown-george-bag/id-v_2865033/


----------



## Madrye28

ChanelCelineLaurentLover said:


> I’ve been slowly switching to Hermes and I think after my last few experiences, it’s going to be a complete switch. I haven’t had any issues with their bags and they seem to be so much higher quality.


I’m not by any means an expert on either brand BUT, Isn’t Hermes in a completely different league compared to Chanel?  Hard to compare the two, especially considering the vastly different price points and the fact that Chanel is “mass produced”.  Not to say Chanel should get a pass for any type of substandard quality issues, but if you are paying 2-3x the price for a piece, I would hope you would be able to discern a difference in overall quality.  It’s like comparing an LV product to a Chanel.  Yes, it’s all technically  “Luxury Retail”, but still unfair comparisons nonetheless.


----------



## eckw

Madrye28 said:


> I’m not by any means an expert on either brand BUT, Isn’t Hermes in a completely different league compared to Chanel?  Hard to compare the two, especially considering the vastly different price points and the fact that Chanel is “mass produced”.  Not to say Chanel should get a pass for any type of substandard quality issues, but if you are paying 2-3x the price for a piece, I would hope you would be able to discern a difference in overall quality.  It’s like comparing an LV product to a Chanel.  Yes, it’s all technically  “Luxury Retail”, but still unfair comparisons nonetheless.



I have bags from both brands. Personally I don’t see Hermes as being in a “completely different league” from Chanel. Certainly the H game is harder to play but price-wise, if buying direct from H in Europe, the price of a B or K is not that far off from Chanel reissues and classic flaps anymore. (Of course, reseller prices are a completely different thing.) 

I recently got a Chanel mini Urban Spirit backpack and am about to pull the plug on a Kelly backpack (similar size and style) and the price difference is about 60% more (so not 2-3X price).

Quality wise, yes H is more careful with their production and quality control but Chanel offers a lot more versatility in styles. I do admit carrying my H bags sometimes does feel more “special” but I’m not sure if that’s due to quality or the hard-to-get factor.


----------



## Lena Adams

Fefeinc10 said:


> I bought a business affinity in Paris at Rue Cambon last October and I noticed soon after my return that the zippers from the front pouch caused dents on the interior flap. It was really odd since I really didn't have the bag for very long.


Hello everybody. To tell the truth, my Chanel bag is the best bag which I have ever had. The quality is great and it is very beautiful.


----------



## Madrye28

eckw said:


> I have bags from both brands. Personally I don’t see Hermes as being in a “completely different league” from Chanel. Certainly the H game is harder to play but price-wise, if buying direct from H in Europe, the price of a B or K is not that far off from Chanel reissues and classic flaps anymore. (Of course, reseller prices are a completely different thing.)
> 
> I recently got a Chanel mini Urban Spirit backpack and am about to pull the plug on a Kelly backpack (similar size and style) and the price difference is about 60% more (so not 2-3X price).
> 
> Quality wise, yes H is more careful with their production and quality control but Chanel offers a lot more versatility in styles. I do admit carrying my H bags sometimes does feel more “special” but I’m not sure if that’s due to quality or the hard-to-get factor.


A 60% higher price is nothing to laugh about! There are many comparable pieces that are 2x+ in price,  and others that are not; so happy you were able to find a piece that was ONLY 60% more expensive!

The second part of what you were saying about production and quality control was my basic point and what makes Hermes in a different league from Chanel.  It’s a completely different business model that doesn’t rely on outsourced mass production for profits.  All of their pieces are made by French Artisans vs. Chinese migrant workers in Italy as an example (known fact) Otherwise, how would Hermes be able to justify their pricing. Sorry, but the “versatility” of Chanel has nothing to do with the “status” of the brand, so please try to remain relevant to the topic going forward.  Thanks!!


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

My recent Chanel bag purchases have been perfect quality, every stitch & line perfectly placed and zero quality issues. It doesn’t matter who made my bags, they did a beautiful job whether they are French, Chinese, Italian Artisans, I really don’t care!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Madrye28 said:


> A 60% higher price is nothing to laugh about! There are many comparable pieces that are 2x+ in price,  and others that are not; so happy you were able to find a piece that was ONLY 60% more expensive!
> 
> The second part of what you were saying about production and quality control was my basic point and what makes Hermes in a different league from Chanel.  It’s a completely different business model that doesn’t rely on outsourced mass production for profits.  All of their pieces are made by French Artisans vs. Chinese migrant workers in Italy as an example (known fact) Otherwise, how would Hermes be able to justify their pricing. Sorry, but the “versatility” of Chanel has nothing to do with the “status” of the brand, so please try to remain relevant to the topic going forward.  Thanks!!


Upon my word, you give your opinion decidedly, for such a self proclaimed non expert on either of these brands. Considering the title of the thread is "_Quality getting worse.. Probably no more Chanel_ : (  " ,  why don't _you_ live by your own example and stick to topic? 

*eckw*'s opinion is just as valid as yours. And given graciously, as always.


----------



## ChanelCelineLaurentLover

Has anyone had the leather tab that has the serial number sticker fall off? The entire leather tab fell off a bag I wore a couple of times and purchased back in July. Hopefully they can repair it but I just thought it was odd. It was inside of a Gabrielle backpack which has cloth lining not leather but the tab is leather.


----------



## msPing

Always been a big chanel fan, always something I want from each season. However I have seen a decline on quality, the past 2 big item purchases from boutiques all came with some sort of faulty flaw. One I returned, one I brought it to the SAs attention, which they agreed with the flaw (turnlock makes a weird squeaky sound). They said they can fix but suggested I use it for a bit and send it in when I’m ready. Since they repair can take up to 6 months... 

I’m usually a fairly easy going shopper, and accept that not everything will be perfect. However some of these flaws have slowly stop my constant shopping habits with the brand..


----------



## Powerbunny

I recently bought a medium caviar classic flap and the internal leather was actually smooth. It does not have the rough caviar feel like the exterior, which means the bag won’t hold its shape very soon. I only realise it when compare to my friend’s piece which was purchased earlier. I called Chanel customer service in SG and was told to bring the bag down. The bag was purchased in Paris and has been used once. Does anyone know in such case if there indeed been a defect can I still get a new piece to exchange?


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

This is why I tend to go for vintage Chanel pieces....the quality nowadays makes me question what's going on with their production methods.


----------



## Buttercup118

Wow. I wanted a caviar medium flap but now your post has turned me off. It’s too bad that the brand has taken such a nose dive with connoisseurs. Don’t they understand the amount of resources available to would be buyers online? I’ll take my money to LV thanks.


----------



## CH1309

Powerbunny said:


> I recently bought a medium caviar classic flap and the internal leather was actually smooth. It does not have the rough caviar feel like the exterior, which means the bag won’t hold its shape very soon. I only realise it when compare to my friend’s piece which was purchased earlier. I called Chanel customer service in SG and was told to bring the bag down. The bag was purchased in Paris and has been used once. Does anyone know in such case if there indeed been a defect can I still get a new piece to exchange?



Hi, were you able to exchange your bag? I have a similar issue. Bought a white coco handle from London, and when I’m back in SG, I noticed that the thread at various parts of the bag is “fraying” (the photo shows one of the parts that’s fraying). To be honest I can’t decide whether or not to exchange the bag (if exchange is even possible), as the color combi I got is quite unique and hard to find, but I’m also worried that the fraying will get worse in time and Chanel will in future blame it on “wear and tear”. Also it feels ridiculous to pay sgd$7000 on a new bag with fraying threads.


----------



## revangelina

I love my Chanels the most.  I love collecting them in all sorts of seasonal colors. I baby my bags so every flaw makes me sad . But from my forty over Chanels, only 2-3 needed to go back to after sales service. All have been free, yay! While it’d be great for Chanel to improve quality, I feel the same with LV n Hermes. For instance, this was my brand new kept in box Hermes bracelet . None of my Chanel, Balenciaga, Kate Spade etc bracelets/hw had this .


----------



## mssmelanie

revangelina said:


> I love my Chanels the most.  I love collecting them in all sorts of seasonal colors. I baby my bags so every flaw makes me sad . But from my forty over Chanels, only 2-3 needed to go back to after sales service. All have been free, yay! While it’d be great for Chanel to improve quality, I feel the same with LV n Hermes. For instance, this was my brand new kept in box Hermes bracelet . None of my Chanel, Balenciaga, Kate Spade etc bracelets/hw had this .



[emoji51] eek!  Wow!  My Hermès bracelets never turned like that!  That’s crazy. I though they are gold plated.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

revangelina said:


> I love my Chanels the most.  I love collecting them in all sorts of seasonal colors. I baby my bags so every flaw makes me sad . But from my forty over Chanels, only 2-3 needed to go back to after sales service. All have been free, yay! While it’d be great for Chanel to improve quality, I feel the same with LV n Hermes. For instance, this was my brand new kept in box Hermes bracelet . None of my Chanel, Balenciaga, Kate Spade etc bracelets/hw had this .




Holy Moly! Please tell me you took it back to the store? There's no excuse for that.


----------



## Buttercup118

I commented this on another quality related thread. I think it's getting near impossible for mass production of this level to keep up with quality that we, as consumers, expect from a bag over $5K. $2K? I have some wiggle room. But some of these pieces are really pushing it. I am moving away from Chanel and into LV - at least their customer service seems to stand by the product. (I hope?)


----------



## Powerbunny

CH1309 said:


> Hi, were you able to exchange your bag? I have a similar issue. Bought a white coco handle from London, and when I’m back in SG, I noticed that the thread at various parts of the bag is “fraying” (the photo shows one of the parts that’s fraying). To be honest I can’t decide whether or not to exchange the bag (if exchange is even possible), as the color combi I got is quite unique and hard to find, but I’m also worried that the fraying will get worse in time and Chanel will in future blame it on “wear and tear”. Also it feels ridiculous to pay sgd$7000 on a new bag with fraying threads.



Hi, I went to the Boutiq on CNY even and the staff said no problem with the bag. Used it once on CNY day. But still feeling uneasy and after that met a friend who had the same
Bag and her piece is different which had the caviar feel. Very upset so I went back to
Chanel and they took in the bag to their SG customer service. Today they called me saying Paris side say the batch that I bought the leather is all like that. They cannot do anything about it. I voiced out my disappointment and she said there’s nothing she can do. Very angry. Anyone has the contact of Chanel
Headquarters?


----------



## CH1309

Powerbunny said:


> Hi, I went to the Boutiq on CNY even and the staff said no problem with the bag. Used it once on CNY day. But still feeling uneasy and after that met a friend who had the same
> Bag and her piece is different which had the caviar feel. Very upset so I went back to
> Chanel and they took in the bag to their SG customer service. Today they called me saying Paris side say the batch that I bought the leather is all like that. They cannot do anything about it. I voiced out my disappointment and she said there’s nothing she can do. Very angry. Anyone has the contact of Chanel
> Headquarters?



In the end I contacted Chanel SG customer svc too. The exchange policy here is strict and not flexible. My London receipt said “exchange or refund before 25 Feb 2019” but SG doesn’t allow me to exchange (though the fraying threads is clearly a defect) as SG only accepts exchanges within 14 days of purchase + they need to carry that particular design and color in SG + item must be in brand new “can sell” condition. They asked me to bring my bag to boutique too. Boutique took my bag to send in to after sales service for “assessment” and they called me to say they will repair the thread. I don’t know how they are going to do that as the fraying is all over various parts. The waiting time is 4 weeks if SG cab successfully repair, if they have to send to Paris it will take 6 MONTHS!!!!! I’m so angry it’s a new bag yet I can’t use it don’t understand why they are not offering a refund or exchange for new piece when it’s bought less than a month ago and defective!!!


----------



## Buttercup118

CH1309 said:


> In the end I contacted Chanel SG customer svc too. The exchange policy here is strict and not flexible. My London receipt said “exchange or refund before 25 Feb 2019” but SG doesn’t allow me to exchange (though the fraying threads is clearly a defect) as SG only accepts exchanges within 14 days of purchase + they need to carry that particular design and color in SG + item must be in brand new “can sell” condition. They asked me to bring my bag to boutique too. Boutique took my bag to send in to after sales service for “assessment” and they called me to say they will repair the thread. I don’t know how they are going to do that as the fraying is all over various parts. The waiting time is 4 weeks if SG cab successfully repair, if they have to send to Paris it will take 6 MONTHS!!!!! I’m so angry it’s a new bag yet I can’t use it don’t understand why they are not offering a refund or exchange for new piece when it’s bought less than a month ago and defective!!!


Well that's infuriating. I think I'm done with Chanel for now (for ever?) LV is much better priced and the classic designs are wonderful.


----------



## Classy_Sam

After all of the horror stories i’ve read here I was kinda scared to bring my new out of the box BA back. The corners were not stitched real nice (I could live with that) but also the leather on the corners was already scuffed. 




After contacting my SA I brought the bag in yesterday. I bought it last saturday but couldn’t inspect it properly untill wednesday.

My SA took a look at the imperfections, said to me, this is not how the bag supposed to look like and ordered a new one straight away. I’m so happy with this service! I took my bag home, and am now waiting for her message to let me know the new bag has arrived.

So, the quality may not always be perfect, but my experience was [emoji1305][emoji4]


----------



## lvchanellvr

Classy_Sam said:


> After all of the horror stories i’ve read here I was kinda scared to bring new out of the box BA back. The corners were not stitched real nice (I could live with that) but also the leather on the corners was already scuffed.
> 
> View attachment 4357338
> 
> 
> After contacting my SA I brought the bag in yesterday. I bought it last saturday but couldn’t inspect it properly untill wednesday.
> 
> My SA took a look at the imperfections, said to me, this is not how the bag supposed to look like and ordered a new one straight away. I’m so happy with this service! I took my bag home, and am now waiting for her message to let me know the new bag has arrived.
> 
> So, the quality may not always be perfect, but my experience was [emoji1305][emoji4]


You are very lucky to have a SA that would order a new one. I know that some SAs would just tell you that was normal wear and tear.


----------



## Classy_Sam

lvchanellvr said:


> You are very lucky to have a SA that would order a new one. I know that some SAs would just tell you that was normal wear and tear.



I know. I actually expected to hear that after Reading all the stories here. But then again, it couldn’t have been wear and tear, cause I didn’t use the bag yet [emoji6]. I posted my story here to let you know, Chanel does have good customer service (sometimes, I guess [emoji5])
Now I have to hope and wait if my SA managed to order me a new one (my store online got one in).


----------



## lvchanellvr

Classy_Sam said:


> I know. I actually expected to hear that after Reading all the stories here. But then again, it couldn’t have been wear and tear, cause I didn’t use the bag yet [emoji6]. I posted my story here to let you know, Chanel does have good customer service (sometimes, I guess [emoji5])
> Now I have to hope and wait if my SA managed to order me a new one (my store online got one in).


This is a SA that is worth working with on any subsequent purchases. I hope you do get one without any flaws. When your replacement bag does arrive, I would check the bag in its entirety in natural light.


----------



## Classy_Sam

lvchanellvr said:


> This is a SA that is worth working with on any subsequent purchases. I hope you do get one without any flaws. When your replacement bag does arrive, I would check the bag in its entirety in natural light.



She’s my regular SA. I always buy from her when I purchase Chanel. Thanks for the tip about the natural light!


----------



## Classy_Sam

lvchanellvr said:


> This is a SA that is worth working with on any subsequent purchases. I hope you do get one without any flaws. When your replacement bag does arrive, I would check the bag in its entirety in natural light.



So the new bag came in and the corners on that one are even worse than mine. 
My SA told me just to start using mine as there is service on the bag for 2 years.
It’a still in the box. I’m deciding if I’m gonna keep it and live with the flaws or return it for a store credit. I just love the combo of the bag and am afraid this one won’t come back again as it’a seasonal. What would you do?


----------



## lvchanellvr

Classy_Sam said:


> So the new bag came in and the corners on that one are even worse than mine.
> My SA told me just to start using mine as there is service on the bag for 2 years.
> It’a still in the box. I’m deciding if I’m gonna keep it and live with the flaws or return it for a store credit. I just love the combo of the bag and am afraid this one won’t come back again as it’a seasonal. What would you do?



Personally, I would not live with the flaws. It would always bother me especially since the replacement bag was worse than the 1st one you picked. They received a bad batch and the store could either send it back to Head Office as a defective bag or they will just put it back on the shelf to the next unsuspecting customer. The thread showing and the scuffs on the edge are a no especially on a new bag. Not a store credit but get a full refund and wait for a near perfect bag.


----------



## Classy_Sam

lvchanellvr said:


> Personally, I would not live with the flaws. It would always bother me especially since the replacement bag was worse than the 1st one you picked. They received a bad batch and the store could either send it back to Head Office as a defective bag or they will just put it back on the shelf to the next unsuspecting customer. The thread showing and the scuffs on the edge are a no especially on a new bag. Not a store credit but get a full refund and wait for a near perfect bag.



Unfortunatly, I live in Europe and we get store credits, no refund. If that was possible I would def go for that option. After inspecting my bag more closely I found even more flaws, also on the front pocket the leather was all scuffed on the sides. I’m bringing it back on wednesday. Will see what my SA says about store credit/refund. I do really want the BA so I’ll wait for the near perfect bag.


----------



## lvchanellvr

Classy_Sam said:


> Unfortunatly, I live in Europe and we get store credits, no refund. If that was possible I would def go for that option. After inspecting my bag more closely I found even more flaws, also on the front pocket the leather was all scuffed on the sides. I’m bringing it back on wednesday. Will see what my SA says about store credit/refund. I do really want the BA so I’ll wait for the near perfect bag.


That is unfortunate if the store policy is only store credit. I trust there is no expiry date on the store credit. At my local store, it is store credit as well and if it isn't in 'near perfect' condition, I will not buy. For this reason alone, I don't have a large collection. You are lucky that your store offers after service, I was told that they don't have 'after service'. I asked, how about shipping it back to Paris for repairs and she replied, we don't offer that. I have learned that no matter how much you want the bag, other styles, colors, etc will come along.


----------



## Classy_Sam

lvchanellvr said:


> That is unfortunate if the store policy is only store credit. I trust there is no expiry date on the store credit. At my local store, it is store credit as well and if it isn't in 'near perfect' condition, I will not buy. For this reason alone, I don't have a large collection. You are lucky that your store offers after service, I was told that they don't have 'after service'. I asked, how about shipping it back to Paris for repairs and she replied, we don't offer that. I have learned that no matter how much you want the bag, other styles, colors, etc will come along.



It’s not really “after service”, I haven’t used the bag yet. I took it out of the box and saw the flaws and reported it to my SA immediatly. She ordered a new bag and this one has even worse flaws, I checked my bag again and decided I’m bringing it back. I’m still even in my 30 days return policy. 

At the back of my receipt it says either you exchange or get a store credit. The store credit is valid for a year. 

O well, lesson learned. This won’t happen to me again. Now I’m just hoping there will be BA’s in the upcoming collections


----------



## Sourisbrune

I called Chanel earlier today about this bag on their website.  I remarked how people are talking about how their quality has deteriorated and they placed an example of it on their website.  The manager I spoke to was mortified.  She was going to call a meeting with the people involved.  She was very embarrassed.  I took screenshots before they could switch photos.  I can’t believe nobody caught the horrible workmanship on this $4100USD bag!


----------



## Sourisbrune




----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Sourisbrune said:


> View attachment 4376297




Oh my word. That is TRAGIC.

This is why I inspect every bag I purchase from handle to feet. You can't be too careful in today's shopping arena.


----------



## Pandoravuitton

Holy [emoji90][emoji79]


----------



## BlueCherry

Classy_Sam said:


> Unfortunatly, I live in Europe and we get store credits, no refund. If that was possible I would def go for that option. After inspecting my bag more closely I found even more flaws, also on the front pocket the leather was all scuffed on the sides. I’m bringing it back on wednesday. Will see what my SA says about store credit/refund. I do really want the BA so I’ll wait for the near perfect bag.



I live in the UK and I was told store credit only for a faulty item that was posted out to me. They said it was in their T&C’s. I argued this and said that their T&C’s do not override my statutory rights and I walked away with a full refund.


----------



## LVlifer

Stores with store credit only polices will not give you your money back for defective handbags? If so, I would never by a handbag from a store with this policy. Never.


----------



## Classy_Sam

BlueCherry said:


> I live in the UK and I was told store credit only for a faulty item that was posted out to me. They said it was in their T&C’s. I argued this and said that their T&C’s do not override my statutory rights and I walked away with a full refund.



That’s something to keep in mind. I will ask tomorrow. The T&C’s says you can exchange or get a store credit if you bring the item back within 30 days... it doesn’t say anything about a defective item. I’m in The Netherlands by the way.


----------



## BlueCherry

Classy_Sam said:


> That’s something to keep in mind. I will ask tomorrow. The T&C’s says you can exchange or get a store credit if you bring the item back within 30 days... it doesn’t say anything about a defective item. I’m in The Netherlands by the way.



In the UK we have the consumer rights act 2015 which allows you 30 days to reject the goods. 

Here is a link and I suggest you give them a call to see if you have a similar act in your country 

https://www.government.nl/latest/news/2012/09/14/better-protection-for-consumers

Hope it helps.


----------



## lvchanellvr

Sourisbrune said:


> View attachment 4376297


Another thing to add to my list when examining a Chanel bag.


----------



## Classy_Sam

BlueCherry said:


> In the UK we have the consumer rights act 2015 which allows you 30 days to reject the goods.
> 
> Here is a link and I suggest you give them a call to see if you have a similar act in your country
> 
> https://www.government.nl/latest/news/2012/09/14/better-protection-for-consumers
> 
> Hope it helps.



Actually we do. I work at a law firm (as a legal advisor, but in healthcare). They do have to provide me with a new bag, if they can’t I’m allowed to ask my money back. I’m not gonna make a big fuss at Chanel (wanna come there back again [emoji6]) but that is one of the things I can say if I’m not happy with the way they wanna solve it.


----------



## aein34

Hello all! I’m currently looking to purchase my first Chanel bag but I am somewhat concerned with all the comments regarding the poor quality. Chanel bags are not exactly cheap, and I am hesitant to purchase if the quality isn’t up to par. What has been your experience thus far? Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Bee-licious

BlueCherry said:


> I live in the UK and I was told store credit only for a faulty item that was posted out to me. They said it was in their T&C’s. I argued this and said that their T&C’s do not override my statutory rights and I walked away with a full refund.


Wow, good job! You deserved the full refund and I’m glad you stood up for your rights


----------



## Jllaure

Hi ladies, is this a quality issue? This is a brand new mini in lamb skin. The leather is not glued properly and coming off a bit.


----------



## honeypeach

BlueCherry said:


> I live in the UK and I was told store credit only for a faulty item that was posted out to me. They said it was in their T&C’s. I argued this and said that their T&C’s do not override my statutory rights and I walked away with a full refund.





Classy_Sam said:


> Actually we do. I work at a law firm (as a legal advisor, but in healthcare). They do have to provide me with a new bag, if they can’t I’m allowed to ask my money back. I’m not gonna make a big fuss at Chanel (wanna come there back again [emoji6]) but that is one of the things I can say if I’m not happy with the way they wanna solve it.



Two years ago I brought a mini square that the chain was twisted (can't be straighten.. no matter how I tried, it just turned back to twisted) and one of the chain links was opened. I returned it the next day. They don't have another mini in stock, the SA said they will only give store credits, but I replied I can't be forced to spend $4k within a limited period. I can't force myself buy anything in the store mindlessly just because I have to use up the expiring credits. I shouldn't be punished for something that's not my fault.
The store manager came out, tried to push for store credit by again saying it's their policy, I repeated my views firmly. Then the manager said this was an exception blah blah blah and gave me a full refund to my credit card.

I'm a lawyer too. My lawyer side would automatically get switched on and those argument points kept flowing in like waterfalls whenever I need to protect my rights. (but usually I don't need to use those legal arguments to a SA or store manager, speak common sense was good enough.)
Why should I feel embarrassed to visit this store again because I protected my rights in my previous visit? If anything, they should feel ashamed that their product quality was not meeting my standards.


----------



## Classy_Sam

honeypeach said:


> Two years ago I brought a mini square that the chain was twisted (can't be straighten.. no matter how I tried, it just turned back to twisted) and one of the chain links was opened. I returned it the next day. They don't have another mini in stock, the SA said they will only give store credits, but I replied I can't be forced to spend $4k within a limited period. I can't force myself buy anything in the store mindlessly just because I have to use up the expiring credits. I shouldn't be punished for something that's not my fault.
> The store manager came out, tried to push for store credit by again saying it's their policy, I repeated my views firmly. Then the manager said this was an exception blah blah blah and gave me a full refund to my credit card.
> 
> I'm a lawyer too. My lawyer side would automatically get switched on and those argument points kept flowing in like waterfalls whenever I need to protect my rights. (but usually I don't need to use those legal arguments to a SA or store manager, speak common sense was good enough.) Why should I feel embarrassed to visit this store again because I protected my rights in my previous visit? If anything, they should feel ashamed that their product quality was not meeting my standards
> .



“Why should I feel embarrassed to visit this store again because I protected my rights in my previous visit? If anything, they should feel ashamed that their product quality was not meeting my standards” 

I totally agree with you! 
I got a full refund yesterday as well, without a (large) argument. The manager said She’s very sorry this happend and hopes to see me again at Chanel. All well ends well [emoji4]


----------



## Saltvinegar

I’ve bought two Chanel items and they’ve had a nice leather scent to it. Recently I bought an SLG in the iridescent colour and if just smelt like chemicals. Are all SLGs like that?


----------



## postyhuston

Hi guys, I’ve got this bag from the boutique late June last year and I’ve only brought it out for a maximum of 15 times and have discovered that the leather straps are fraying and the bottom stitching of the bag is coming loose slowly? I have to say that I’m disappointed in the quality. Is there anything that can be done if i pass this on to Chanel servicing? Also, i do admit that i could have checked thoroughly when i first got the bag but it didn’t occur to me that my cc logo was this crooked at that point. Is there anything that can be done for the logo too? Thanks in advance!


----------



## BlueCherry

Bee-licious said:


> Wow, good job! You deserved the full refund and I’m glad you stood up for your rights





honeypeach said:


> Two years ago I brought a mini square that the chain was twisted (can't be straighten.. no matter how I tried, it just turned back to twisted) and one of the chain links was opened. I returned it the next day. They don't have another mini in stock, the SA said they will only give store credits, but I replied I can't be forced to spend $4k within a limited period. I can't force myself buy anything in the store mindlessly just because I have to use up the expiring credits. I shouldn't be punished for something that's not my fault.
> The store manager came out, tried to push for store credit by again saying it's their policy, I repeated my views firmly. Then the manager said this was an exception blah blah blah and gave me a full refund to my credit card.
> 
> I'm a lawyer too. My lawyer side would automatically get switched on and those argument points kept flowing in like waterfalls whenever I need to protect my rights. (but usually I don't need to use those legal arguments to a SA or store manager, speak common sense was good enough.)
> Why should I feel embarrassed to visit this store again because I protected my rights in my previous visit? If anything, they should feel ashamed that their product quality was not meeting my standards.





Classy_Sam said:


> “Why should I feel embarrassed to visit this store again because I protected my rights in my previous visit? If anything, they should feel ashamed that their product quality was not meeting my standards”
> 
> I totally agree with you!
> I got a full refund yesterday as well, without a (large) argument. The manager said She’s very sorry this happend and hopes to see me again at Chanel. All well ends well [emoji4]



I won’t stand for any of that nonsense and even when they refunded I too was told it’s a one off, a goodwill gesture, a special case - all that BS annoys me. Well done to those who stood their ground. And if the boutique doesn’t want your business as a result just get someone else to buy it for you 

But I really feel for those customers who believe that they’re only entitled to a credit and accept it. I suspect they’re in the majority.


----------



## honeypeach

BlueCherry said:


> I won’t stand for any of that nonsense and even when they refunded I too was told it’s a one off, a goodwill gesture, a special case - all that BS annoys me. Well done to those who stood their ground. And if the boutique doesn’t want your business as a result just get someone else to buy it for you
> 
> But I really feel for those customers who believe that they’re only entitled to a credit and accept it. I suspect they’re in the majority.



I hate to see people "give up" their rights just to "maintain a good relationship with the SA/boutique". WHAT??! WHY?!!! (sounds like an abusive relationship to me)
*I have my credit card. *-- That's the only criteria to be a lovely customer.
*I'm buying something.* -- That's the only criteria to get a SA to smile from her heart.

In recent years I don't shop in Chanel as often as I used to (Hermes is dangerously addictive). I still love what I've got and habitually went into the store to look for new things to add. But in my local store, the SA rotated like crazy in recent years (30+ new faces come and go, all familiar ones were gone). I went into the boutique just last week, all the five to six SAs were new to me. They didn't know me as a customer, I didn't know them. I asked for several names, but they were either not working that day, or left the company. Awkward....

So never give up your rights to please anyone. In a few weeks/months/years, the SA you "pleased" may not be working there anymore.


----------



## Shoppingalways

Sourisbrune said:


> I called Chanel earlier today about this bag on their website.  I remarked how people are talking about how their quality has deteriorated and they placed an example of it on their website.  The manager I spoke to was mortified.  She was going to call a meeting with the people involved.  She was very embarrassed.  I took screenshots before they could switch photos.  I can’t believe nobody caught the horrible workmanship on this $4100USD bag!
> View attachment 4376284
> View attachment 4376285
> View attachment 4376287


wow!!


----------



## LVlifer

Before buying a handbag we all must inspect EVERY stitch. In the excitement of buying handbag I think it may be easy to overlook faulty stitching. I think it is good to bring someone along to double inspect handbags,


----------



## Bee-licious

Saltvinegar said:


> I’ve bought two Chanel items and they’ve had a nice leather scent to it. Recently I bought an SLG in the iridescent colour and if just smelt like chemicals. Are all SLGs like that?


It probably has to do with the iridescence. How do you think they get the iridescence on the leather? It is probably the chemicals.


----------



## dbcelly

honeypeach said:


> Two years ago I brought a mini square that the chain was twisted (can't be straighten.. no matter how I tried, it just turned back to twisted) and one of the chain links was opened. I returned it the next day. They don't have another mini in stock, the SA said they will only give store credits, but I replied I can't be forced to spend $4k within a limited period. I can't force myself buy anything in the store mindlessly just because I have to use up the expiring credits. I shouldn't be punished for something that's not my fault.
> The store manager came out, tried to push for store credit by again saying it's their policy, I repeated my views firmly. Then the manager said this was an exception blah blah blah and gave me a full refund to my credit card.
> 
> I'm a lawyer too. My lawyer side would automatically get switched on and those argument points kept flowing in like waterfalls whenever I need to protect my rights. (but usually I don't need to use those legal arguments to a SA or store manager, speak common sense was good enough.)
> Why should I feel embarrassed to visit this store again because I protected my rights in my previous visit? If anything, they should feel ashamed that their product quality was not meeting my standards.



I completely understand the 'principle' in the right to be granted a full refund. 

However, on the receipt (i.e., the contract), doesn't it say that no refunds are allowed?  Legally, doesn't that mean you are not entitled to a refund?  I'm not challenging, just trying to understand if this is the argument brought up by the SA or store manager, how would  we rebut?  I'm suspecting we can say that the goods (i.e., purse) was a damaged product, but when you signed the receipt, the expectation is that you've inspected the product and agreed to buy it in 'that' condition.


----------



## dbcelly

postyhuston said:


> Hi guys, I’ve got this bag from the boutique late June last year and I’ve only brought it out for a maximum of 15 times and have discovered that the leather straps are fraying and the bottom stitching of the bag is coming loose slowly? I have to say that I’m disappointed in the quality. Is there anything that can be done if i pass this on to Chanel servicing? Also, i do admit that i could have checked thoroughly when i first got the bag but it didn’t occur to me that my cc logo was this crooked at that point. Is there anything that can be done for the logo too? Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4379431
> View attachment 4379432
> View attachment 4379433
> View attachment 4379434
> View attachment 4379435



The fraying straps...I have (and am) experiencing this too.  They sent it for repairs and it came back looking exactly the same so I have no idea what they 'repaired'.  I was told that this is how the straps are made (glued over each other and the leather piece that's glued over is left raw)... so logically this will happen.  But, I sincerely believe they can do better and it's a matter of putting in extra work to either fold the piece under and stitch it together so no raw leather is left open. 

The loose stitching and crooked logo is definitely something they can fix.  Keep us posted,


----------



## dbcelly

I love Chanel and am disappointed with the quality, but is it actually reasonable for us to expect EVERY bag to be in pristine condition?
I struggle with this because it's not logical to pay this type of money for a bag that's not in perfect condition.  However, given that parts of the bag are handmade and the material used is leather (I know there's debate over if the purse is in fact hand made and we all know there are variations in leather), there will naturally be flaws, right?
It'll be different for each person, but my opinion is, there's a certain level of flaw that I can accept and ones that are deal breakers.


----------



## honeypeach

dbcelly said:


> I completely understand the 'principle' in the right to be granted a full refund.
> 
> However, on the receipt (i.e., the contract), doesn't it say that no refunds are allowed?  Legally, doesn't that mean you are not entitled to a refund?  I'm not challenging, just trying to understand if this is the argument brought up by the SA or store manager, how would  we rebut?  I'm suspecting we can say that the goods (i.e., purse) was a damaged product, but when you signed the receipt, the expectation is that you've inspected the product and agreed to buy it in 'that' condition.




I've just checked one of my tax invoices. At the back of the invoice, there were the "Chanel Limited - boutique sales terms and conditions".

I found the following:

a) if the goods had been altered: --> only returnable if there is a manufacturing fault.
b) if the goods are in original and unaltered condition --> return is ok within 14 days--> entitled to *two choices:* an exchange of the product, or credit note (expired in 12 months).
c) refund is ok only if there is an apparent manufacturing fault.

That means:

1) if there is manufacturing fault --> the goods are returnable --> *you have three choices*: refund, exchange, credit note.
2) if the goods have nothing wrong (and you're simply having buyer's remorse), then bring it back and get a credit note so you can buy something else.

Finally, yes, every purchases we've ever made in life were various contracts. But paying for a brand new product doesn't mean I voluntarily forfeited the product's warranty because "I've already inspected the product and agreed it's perfect"... My country's federal consumer law says otherwise.

"agreed to buy it in 'that' condition" --- this usually appears on the sales contract of a second hand shop/online resale sites. Second hand goods are usually sold as "what you see is what you get". You've inspected the product/asked for many photos, and accepted its conditions... etc

That doesn't apply to brand new items from the boutique.
ps: I can only speak for my own country. Check the consumer laws apply to you.


----------



## Happywifehappylife

dbcelly said:


> I love Chanel and am disappointed with the quality, but is it actually reasonable for us to expect EVERY bag to be in pristine condition?
> I struggle with this because it's not logical to pay this type of money for a bag that's not in perfect condition.  However, given that parts of the bag are handmade and the material used is leather (I know there's debate over if the purse is in fact hand made and we all know there are variations in leather), there will naturally be flaws, right?
> It'll be different for each person, but my opinion is, there's a certain level of flaw that I can accept and ones that are deal breakers.


I am very new to Chanel. But I think the same like you. My woc have had a tiny black dot. I checked by boutique whether it is normal or a leather mistake. Two different SAs means (on different days and boutiques): didn’t you took a look to this bag whether everything is fine with it BEFORE buying ? I was very confused cause I never thought I have to do this. It’s a premium bag in premium price so I ever thought everything have to be in pristine condition. Sure I take a look at a bag before buying (lv before) but not with a torch and a magnifying glass. I am very surprising. My SA was wonderful and exchanged my purchases. But it was definitely stress. Emotional and also time I lost with going to the boutique. Not only it was a saisonal piece with was sold out everywhere and I wanted it to death. 
I never have had quality issues with lv before.


----------



## dbcelly

honeypeach said:


> I've just checked one of my tax invoices. At the back of the invoice, there were the "Chanel Limited - boutique sales terms and conditions".
> 
> I found the following:
> 
> a) if the goods had been altered: --> only returnable if there is a manufacturing fault.
> b) if the goods are in original and unaltered condition --> return is ok within 14 days--> entitled to *two choices:* an exchange of the product, or credit note (expired in 12 months).
> c) refund is ok only if there is an apparent manufacturing fault.
> 
> That means:
> 
> 1) if there is manufacturing fault --> the goods are returnable --> *you have three choices*: refund, exchange, credit note.
> 2) if the goods have nothing wrong (and you're simply having buyer's remorse), then bring it back and get a credit note so you can buy something else.
> 
> Finally, yes, every purchases we've ever made in life were various contracts. But paying for a brand new product doesn't mean I voluntarily forfeited the product's warranty because "I've already inspected the product and agreed it's perfect"... My country's federal consumer law says otherwise.
> 
> "agreed to buy it in 'that' condition" --- this usually appears on the sales contract of a second hand shop/online resale sites. Second hand goods are usually sold as "what you see is what you get". You've inspected the product/asked for many photos, and accepted its conditions... etc
> 
> That doesn't apply to brand new items from the boutique.
> ps: I can only speak for my own country. Check the consumer laws apply to you.


Yes, unfortunately, the consumer protection law / legislation in the country I reside in for the majority of the year does not have this law... 

However, fortunately - I guess? - the 'contract' / receipt T&Cs depend on where I buy my Chanels;   Receipts from boutiques in Asia and Canada have no T&Cs... and specifically state NO REFUND, exchange only on unaltered items.  
But, in the US, we're much more, can we say: valued as customers. My Nordstrom receipt seems to have the best 'option', I can return 'anytime' - ie. no time period stated on receipt.  So, if I'm not happy, and tags are still attached = full refund.  I saw a women bring back a white classic flap, and the SA I was with was the only one working at the time and processed her refund in less than 5 mins (she didn't even carefully inspect the bag, just checked that tags were on).


----------



## whiteswan1010

This thread has been kept alive since June of 2017 for complaints.

First off, It would be nice for posters to state the Country they purchased their Chanel bags in for clarity so everyone can understand their respective rules for return policies.  It would stop the confusion for all posters in the community.

Secondly, I have mentioned this before over a year ago. I am in USA.  I purchased a Jumbo classic flap in 2017, series 24  beige clair from Hirschleifer's in New York City  which was mailed to me.  Unfortunately the bag had a twisted
chain because the leather was too thick to get through the chains.  No straightening or pulling on them could straighten them out.  The "tie-off" was just unacceptable. The leather chain was so thick it would not pull through the holes without forcing it through.

I then became ill and the bag did not take priority.  In the Spring of 2018 6 months later when I felt better, I went to my local Chanel Boutique
with my defective bag and receipt from Hirshleifer's.  A Manager looked at the bag.  She and two other SA's
gasped  when they saw the chain and all agreed that it was unacceptable.

It was Spring/summer by that time and I got lucky that beige clair caviar had come back into stock.  They brought out
one, it didn't look that great.  Then they took out another and it was perfection!  Manager said ring her up!

Ladies please read my post carefully.  If you bought a Chanel bag and it has flaws Chanel has to honor it and either replace your bag, or fix it within one year. Five years for service and repair free for unusual wear and tear. Do not accept less.  I got a fresh new 25 series 6 months later because I did not give up!  CHANEL IS CHANEL no matter where you purchased. Don't believe otherwise.

Lastly, I have also mentioned here for the last time.  Go to a corner quietly and sit down alone in the store.  Put on your
glasses if you need them.  Go over the bag very carefully.  Open and close it looking for creasing, defective stitching, etc.  Unfortunatley today this is a must.  We all get carried away with excitement at our purchase.  Please don't buy without taking at least 10 minutes. If you purchased it at an out of state
store or boutique call and return it immediately - do not accept.

I own six Chanel's and all within the last three years.  Only one has been defective.  It happens.
I love Chanel and will continue to purchase them!

Here is my picture of defective chain  -  "too fat leather tie-off" part. You can see to the right how chain starts twisting upwards. It could not straighten out.  Second pic is of new thin perfect chain, and finally my perfect bag. This is how a "tie-off" on chain should look and with minimal to no creasing in caviar leather on the sides.

Good luck to all and I sure hope I helped someone especially new Chanel buyer's.


----------



## tenshix

whiteswan1010 said:


> This thread has been kept alive since June of 2017 for complaints.
> 
> First off, It would be nice for posters to state the Country they purchased their Chanel bags in for clarity so everyone can understand their respective rules for return policies.  It would stop the confusion for all posters in the community.
> 
> Secondly, I have mentioned this before over a year ago. I am in USA.  I purchased a Jumbo classic flap in 2017, series 24  beige clair from Hirschleifer's in New York City  which was mailed to me.  Unfortunately the bag had a twisted
> chain because the leather was too thick to get through the chains.  No straightening or pulling on them could straighten them out.  The "tie-off" was just unacceptable. The leather chain was so thick it would not pull through the holes without forcing it through.
> 
> I then became ill and the bag did not take priority.  In the Spring of 2018 6 months later when I felt better, I went to my local Chanel Boutique
> with my defective bag and receipt from Hirshleifer's.  A Manager looked at the bag.  She and two other SA's
> gasped  when they saw the chain and all agreed that it was unacceptable.
> 
> It was Spring/summer by that time and I got lucky that beige clair caviar had come back into stock.  They brought out
> one, it didn't look that great.  Then they took out another and it was perfection!  Manager said ring her up!
> 
> Ladies please read my post carefully.  If you bought a Chanel bag and it has flaws Chanel has to honor it and either replace your bag, or fix it within one year. Five years for service and repair free for unusual wear and tear. Do not accept less.  I got a fresh new 25 series 6 months later because I did not give up!  CHANEL IS CHANEL no matter where you purchased. Don't believe otherwise.
> 
> Lastly, I have also mentioned here for the last time.  Go to a corner quietly and sit down alone in the store.  Put on your
> glasses if you need them.  Go over the bag very carefully.  Open and close it looking for creasing, defective stitching, etc.  Unfortunatley today this is a must.  We all get carried away with excitement at our purchase.  Please don't buy without taking at least 10 minutes. If you purchased it at an out of state
> store or boutique call and return it immediately - do not accept.
> 
> I own six Chanel's and all within the last three years.  Only one has been defective.  It happens.
> I love Chanel and will continue to purchase them!
> 
> Here is my picture of defective chain  -  "too fat leather tie-off" part. You can see to the right how chain starts twisting upwards. It could not straighten out.  Second pic is of new thin perfect chain, and finally my perfect bag. This is how a "tie-off" on chain should look and with minimal to no creasing in caviar leather on the sides.
> 
> Good luck to all and I sure hope I helped someone especially new Chanel buyer's.
> 
> View attachment 4429293
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4429302
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4429303



I agree with the fact that if you want to purchase a Chanel in perfect condition these days, you should absolutely look over every detail (even if the piece you are buying is not a display piece) but therein lies the problem. 

We pay lots of $$$ for a luxury product that SHOULD already have gone through rigorous QA for us so that we, as paying customers, should not feel the need to look over every minute detail (especially things so small like stitching!!) because we are also paying for the quality and assurance in mind that a high end luxury brand SHOULD have stringent QA standards. 

However, this is just no longer the case with Chanel. I understand that Chanel is trying to put out more volume and styles unlike other less accessible brands like Hermès, but for the price tag I really expect more from the maison. They shouldn’t make their customers feel disappointed after only a little bit of wear; with the prices they are charging that’s just not appropriate. This goes for all luxury maisons.

At the end of the day, I still love Chanel and continue to purchase from them but I have definitely not been purchasing like I used to 10 years ago nor do I even have high expectations for their quality anymore which is quite sad. They are “fun” bags now and for true quality I look to Hermès. I don’t have to think twice and look over every stitching and corner. I just know it’s mint as it should be. 

Everyone has different tolerance levels for wear and tear and so long as you love the piece it’ll still be worth it. But there should still be some kind of high standard in place and assurance in knowing that under normal light use, the bag shouldn’t have major flaws.


----------



## Classy_Sam

dbcelly said:


> I completely understand the 'principle' in the right to be granted a full refund.
> 
> However, on the receipt (i.e., the contract), doesn't it say that no refunds are allowed?  Legally, doesn't that mean you are not entitled to a refund?  I'm not challenging, just trying to understand if this is the argument brought up by the SA or store manager, how would  we rebut?  I'm suspecting we can say that the goods (i.e., purse) was a damaged product, but when you signed the receipt, the expectation is that you've inspected the product and agreed to buy it in 'that' condition.



No, it doesn’t say that on the receipt. 
It says you can return or exchange within 30 days, but it says nothing about quality issues and getting only a story credit when an item is damaged. In the Netherlands we don’t have to sign the receipt either.


----------



## springandsummer

it worries me that I dont have the attention to detail like you ladies do   if not pointed out, I wouldnt even be able to spot the problems on most bags posted here


----------



## Darma

Sourisbrune said:


> I called Chanel earlier today about this bag on their website.  I remarked how people are talking about how their quality has deteriorated and they placed an example of it on their website.  The manager I spoke to was mortified.  She was going to call a meeting with the people involved.  She was very embarrassed.  I took screenshots before they could switch photos.  I can’t believe nobody caught the horrible workmanship on this $4100USD bag!
> View attachment 4376284
> View attachment 4376285
> View attachment 4376287



I just checked the website.  They haven’t switched the photo.  This bag is still up there.  This tells me Chanel doesn’t care!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Darma said:


> I just checked the website.  They haven’t switched the photo.  This bag is still up there.  This tells me Chanel doesn’t care!


I noticed that, too!  I agree- they don’t care.
I tried a small Gabrielle on at my local boutique- the iridescent black.  The stitching was sloppy on that bag, too.  Perhaps they didn’t have a good Gabrielle to photograph, to replace the one on the website.


----------



## dbcelly

Classy_Sam said:


> No, it doesn’t say that on the receipt.
> It says you can return or exchange within 30 days, but it says nothing about quality issues and getting only a story credit when an item is damaged. In the Netherlands we don’t have to sign the receipt either.


It says, "NO REFUND", on my receipts from Asia and Canada boutiques, but not on US ones.


----------



## Classy_Sam

dbcelly said:


> It says, "NO REFUND", on my receipts from Asia and Canada boutiques, but not on US ones.



On my Dutch receipt it doesn’t say that, other countries I don’t know [emoji5]


----------



## pineapples

Sourisbrune said:


> I noticed that, too!  I agree- they don’t care.
> I tried a small Gabrielle on at my local boutique- the iridescent black.  The stitching was sloppy on that bag, too.  Perhaps they didn’t have a good Gabrielle to photograph, to replace the one on the website.






Just inspected my bag and saw this...


----------



## Sourisbrune

pineapples said:


> View attachment 4439125
> 
> 
> Just inspected my bag and saw this...


Yikes!  Thank goodness it’s small enough, where it’ll go unnoticed by others, and it’s in a place that won’t compromise the bag.  The sad part is you know it’s there. I’m so sorry.


----------



## Melissa Ann

Lady_zen said:


> I bought my m/l lambskin flap from the boutique just a month ago and i got it with this little imperfection on the leather. good thing it was the the back and has buffed up a little over time. I was not able to return this bag as I have already returned a small classic flap due to too much creasing on the flap and the lambskin feeling too thin.
> 
> I still adore my bag though I know i didn't get her in a "perfect" condition. For the money we pay, i suppose we deserve a flawless product but as in every product, a little pinch here and there is expected.



That will become nearly invisible in time.  I did that to one of my bags a year ago, and now you can’t even find it.  It was the front too.


----------



## axlm

This is really disappointing to see some of the shocking quality bags on this thread! I've always wanted a Classic Flap and am finally in a position to buy one. But I just don't know if I could bring myself to, especially considering the aftercare seems to be really bad as well. Due to not living in the same country as a Chanel store, it would be difficult to return a defective bag. 

Interestingly, I haven't noticed a quality decline in Chanel shoes, I wonder why this is. I've bought several pairs of the classic ballerina flats between 2007 and most recent pairs from 2018. They seem to have maintained their quality and are still beautifully made. Maybe shoes aren't as popular as the bags.


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

I just noticed the inner pocket (next to the lipstick pocket) of my 5-month old flap bag purchased new isn’t completely sewn in! The top one inch is not attached to the side of the bag! The leather is so stiff, I never noticed it before. I never use these pockets. I’m going to contact my SA tomorrow. Really disappointed! How do you think they will handle it when I point this out? There is no way to fix this without taking the bag apart and resewing! The bag is perfect otherwise. So pissed!


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

delete


----------



## plue89

I never thought I would find myself in such a position but when I was inspecting the vanity case I found a small part of the stitch on the front is not even and bit crooked. See if you guys can spot it. Perhaps I’m just being really picky. Would you guys be bothered by it? Either way love the bag too much to part with it


----------



## umamanikam

plue89 said:


> View attachment 4461417
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never thought I would find myself in such a position but when I was inspecting the vanity case I found a small part of the stitch on the front is not even and bit crooked. See if you guys can spot it. Perhaps I’m just being really picky. Would you guys be bothered by it? Either way love the bag too much to part with it


I am never bothered by such minute inconsistencies .


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

Oh! I see it on the side. It took me a while to find. I can understand why that’s annoying but the bag is amazing otherwise!


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

Ok, here’s a pic. My inner pocket on my flap was never completely sewn in. They offered to fix it, which means taking the bag apart to re-sew, but I declined. The bag is only 4-months old. This is pretty poor customer service, in my opinion. I only just noticed it because I don’t use the pockets.


----------



## lisaroberts

I think it would bother me.


----------



## plue89

umamanikam said:


> I am never bothered by such minute inconsistencies .



That’s good to hear! I’ll learn to get over it soon  



WillWork4Fashion said:


> Oh! I see it on the side. It took me a while to find. I can understand why that’s annoying but the bag is amazing otherwise!



Lol it is hard to spot isn’t it but once you see it you can’t unsee!! Yes hence why not going to let it go because it would be hard to source another



lisaroberts said:


> I think it would bother me.



Yea I think the fact that Chanel doesn’t care when they are pumping all these products out really irks me when I have not found any fault with my other bags. Heck even Kate spade has better stitching than that lol and that’s what pisses me off the most.


----------



## lisaroberts

plue89 said:


> That’s good to hear! I’ll learn to get over it soon
> 
> 
> 
> Lol it is hard to spot isn’t it but once you see it you can’t unsee!! Yes hence why not going to let it go because it would be hard to source another
> 
> 
> 
> Yea I think the fact that Chanel doesn’t care when they are pumping all these products out really irks me when I have not found any fault with my other bags. Heck even Kate spade has better stitching than that lol and that’s what pisses me off the most.


I agree!


----------



## Shoppingalways

plue89 said:


> That’s good to hear! I’ll learn to get over it soon
> 
> 
> 
> Lol it is hard to spot isn’t it but once you see it you can’t unsee!! Yes hence why not going to let it go because it would be hard to source another
> 
> 
> 
> Yea I think the fact that Chanel doesn’t care when they are pumping all these products out really irks me when I have not found any fault with my other bags. Heck even Kate spade has better stitching than that lol and that’s what pisses me off the most.


Agree!


----------



## Shoppingalways

Unfortunately it’s acceptable already with Chanel since your not the first to talk about peeling around stitching, But it is Not Acceptable for buyers working very hard to get such poor quality, and with their attitude, I read in one of the forums, Chanel wrote "We pride ourselves in our craftsmanship”, very unlikely. It would be better to return it but will you be able to? If not just enjoy it and use without babying. Everything is for the best.


----------



## umamanikam

djanelle said:


> It's very weird and so unfortunate for me because the peelings appeared on my woc (my first chanel bag) too but they're along the back pocket and front and back corner after very minimal usage. But that one i can do nothing about because it was purchased way back in 2016. I discovered the small peelings about 3 months ago and haven't used it til then. I'm planning to sell that one since i was never in love with it anyway.
> It's weird because i have heard others did not even take care of their wocs/other bags and they did not have such problems, and i am very careful with all of my bags. Then came the boy bag which i have not even taken out to enjoy yet...
> 
> I'm afraid if i do keep it without getting it fixed (or exchanged, if i can) i'll be afraid of using it that much and there'll always be that constant worry in the back of my mind whenever i take it out with me... the peelings are on the back part of the strap, which will only grow bigger because the strap will rub on the shoulder won’t it?
> What a dilemma. This exact combo was also supposed to be my "forever piece". How sad really.


Do you think it’s because of the weather you live in or the way you store your bags .Just wondering because you say you saw it in your woc too .Just an observation .


----------



## umamanikam

djanelle said:


> No i’m very careful with my bags and i store them nicely too. (In their dust bags standing upright with the chains not touching any part of the bag) My mom has several chanel bags as well that are stored in the same way. She doesn’t have any problem with her bags, apart from a normal tiny corner wear on her boy bag which i’ve inspected. And that’s not possible anyway since i just got my boy bag just exactly a month ago


That’s very unfortunate .I think if I am not mistaken there is 2 yr warranty (may be wrong) but def one year I know since I live in uk .So maybe if you are near a store anywhere in the world maybe you can take your bag and show it to them .Its too much money to leave it so .


----------



## soleparadox

whiteswan1010 said:


> This thread has been kept alive since June of 2017 for complaints.
> 
> First off, It would be nice for posters to state the Country they purchased their Chanel bags in for clarity so everyone can understand their respective rules for return policies.  It would stop the confusion for all posters in the community.
> 
> Secondly, I have mentioned this before over a year ago. I am in USA.  I purchased a Jumbo classic flap in 2017, series 24  beige clair from Hirschleifer's in New York City  which was mailed to me.  Unfortunately the bag had a twisted
> chain because the leather was too thick to get through the chains.  No straightening or pulling on them could straighten them out.  The "tie-off" was just unacceptable. The leather chain was so thick it would not pull through the holes without forcing it through.
> 
> I then became ill and the bag did not take priority.  In the Spring of 2018 6 months later when I felt better, I went to my local Chanel Boutique
> with my defective bag and receipt from Hirshleifer's.  A Manager looked at the bag.  She and two other SA's
> gasped  when they saw the chain and all agreed that it was unacceptable.
> 
> It was Spring/summer by that time and I got lucky that beige clair caviar had come back into stock.  They brought out
> one, it didn't look that great.  Then they took out another and it was perfection!  Manager said ring her up!
> 
> Ladies please read my post carefully.  If you bought a Chanel bag and it has flaws Chanel has to honor it and either replace your bag, or fix it within one year. Five years for service and repair free for unusual wear and tear. Do not accept less.  I got a fresh new 25 series 6 months later because I did not give up!  CHANEL IS CHANEL no matter where you purchased. Don't believe otherwise.
> 
> Lastly, I have also mentioned here for the last time.  Go to a corner quietly and sit down alone in the store.  Put on your
> glasses if you need them.  Go over the bag very carefully.  Open and close it looking for creasing, defective stitching, etc.  Unfortunatley today this is a must.  We all get carried away with excitement at our purchase.  Please don't buy without taking at least 10 minutes. If you purchased it at an out of state
> store or boutique call and return it immediately - do not accept.
> 
> I own six Chanel's and all within the last three years.  Only one has been defective.  It happens.
> I love Chanel and will continue to purchase them!
> 
> Here is my picture of defective chain  -  "too fat leather tie-off" part. You can see to the right how chain starts twisting upwards. It could not straighten out.  Second pic is of new thin perfect chain, and finally my perfect bag. This is how a "tie-off" on chain should look and with minimal to no creasing in caviar leather on the sides.
> 
> Good luck to all and I sure hope I helped someone especially new Chanel buyer's.
> 
> View attachment 4429293
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4429302
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4429303


My chain on my new classic flap is exactly like your first photo! At first I thought it was twisted and then after closer inspection thought that was just how it was meant to be! Wow I bought it in London so will have to check how to deal with it in my local boutique but I must say my expectations from Chanel is so low now I am weirdly not even bothered anymore which is crazy!


----------



## anniepersian

lovelybee said:


> Chanel will repair it if the item purchased is within a year.


Is that the same in all countries? I’m in the UK....


----------



## umamanikam

anniepersian said:


> Is that the same in all countries? I’m in the UK....


Yes it’s the same .I too am in the uk


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

On a positive note, my amazing SA let me exchange my defective bag and helped me find a perfect replacement. I discovered after carrying the bag that the inner pocket (inside the flap) wasn’t completely sewn in. I posted a picture about 10 posts back. I am very happy with the outcome! Chanel did stand by their quality!


----------



## Marlee

Hi everyone, I’m sorry to read about all the quality issues. I wish quality was still like it was in 2005 when I bought my first bag...

Half a year ago I bought a Reissue and I would love some advice. The bag has gold hardware but the top and bottom of the turn lock is turning silver. The same thing, but less obvious, is happening to the chain. I have several other Reissues with ghw that are still entirely gold. Should I take the bag to the boutique to get repaired or do you think this is normal? Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Marlee said:


> Hi everyone, I’m sorry to read about all the quality issues. I wish quality was still like it was in 2005 when I bought my first bag...
> 
> Half a year ago I bought a Reissue and I would love some advice. The bag has gold hardware but the top and bottom of the turn lock is turning silver. The same thing, but less obvious, is happening to the chain. I have several other Reissues with ghw that are still entirely gold. Should I take the bag to the boutique to get repaired or do you think this is normal? Thank you so much for your help.


The gold is just a veneer, so if you have the hardware replaced, it’ll happen again.  The style works with the wear of the metal- that vintage look.  Try not to focus on it, I know it’ll be difficult, but try to focus on the great looking bag.
I get ruthenium, when brushed gold and ruthenium are the choices.  When the veneer on ruthenium wears, the gray matches the gray.  Believe me, I learned that the hard (expensive) way.


----------



## Mori_K

Has anyone experienced the glue coming off of the strap? Like, the two pieces of leather are coming apart? Not sure if this is something I could fix myself or if I should bring it in store! (Btw, this is a 6 month old bag...  Chanel quality is getting ridiculous)


----------



## sandra cheong

Hi, this is my first Chanel small classic flap. I noticed some tear/scuff where the flap meets the bag, is this normal?


----------



## Classy&Fab

Marlee said:


> Hi everyone, I’m sorry to read about all the quality issues. I wish quality was still like it was in 2005 when I bought my first bag...
> 
> Half a year ago I bought a Reissue and I would love some advice. The bag has gold hardware but the top and bottom of the turn lock is turning silver. The same thing, but less obvious, is happening to the chain. I have several other Reissues with ghw that are still entirely gold. Should I take the bag to the boutique to get repaired or do you think this is normal? Thank you so much for your help.



The fact that this is happening after only six months is really shocking to me. I know the gold is just a thin plating nowadays, but this is extremely poor quality for a luxury good IMHO. I was considering a reissue from the 19K collection, but I'm reconsidering now. These bags cost too much for the quality to be deteriorating so rapidly under minimal-to-normal wear. I'm so sorry this is happening to your bag!  I do agree with the other poster who said that the wear kind of blends in with the vintage-y style of the bag, so that is good. I still don't think it should be happening, though. Shows you that with Chanel you really are just paying for the name/prestige of the brand ...  I wonder how much longer they will be able to continue raising prices while lowering quality before consumers have had enough. Since they're so aspirational, they will probably be able to continue doing this, because there will always be people who love the aspirational aspect of it and what the brand means (success, ultra-luxury, timeless elegance, prestige, exclusivity, etc.). 

I haven't seen anyone else with this bag posting about their hardware fading, although I'm sure it's happening. ... replating is an option if it really bothers you, just know it will take awhile for them to fix and the plating loss will happen again.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Classy&Fab said:


> The fact that this is happening after only six months is really shocking to me. I know the gold is just a thin plating nowadays, but this is extremely poor quality for a luxury good IMHO. I was considering a reissue from the 19K collection, but I'm reconsidering now. These bags cost too much for the quality to be deteriorating so rapidly under minimal-to-normal wear. I'm so sorry this is happening to your bag!  I do agree with the other poster who said that the wear kind of blends in with the vintage-y style of the bag, so that is good. I still don't think it should be happening, though. Shows you that with Chanel you really are just paying for the name/prestige of the brand ...  I wonder how much longer they will be able to continue raising prices while lowering quality before consumers have had enough. Since they're so aspirational, they will probably be able to continue doing this, because there will always be people who love the aspirational aspect of it and what the brand means (success, ultra-luxury, timeless elegance, prestige, exclusivity, etc.).
> 
> I haven't seen anyone else with this bag posting about their hardware fading, although I'm sure it's happening. ... replating is an option if it really bothers you, just know it will take awhile for them to fix and the plating loss will happen again.



I love the look of ghw on the reissues. I would expect signs of wear after years of regular use but not after a handful of carries. That is disappointing. At the cost of these handbags my expectations are definitely high. I do agree with you that Chanel’s brand recognition is so strong that they will always be able to sell their product even if the quality isn’t there. Still, you’d think they would want to pride themselves by preserving brand integrity. I’m newer to the Chanel brand and don’t have any bags older than 5 years. My 5yrs old bag still looks brand new. I hope the other bags hold up just as well.


----------



## Marlee

Classy&Fab said:


> The fact that this is happening after only six months is really shocking to me. I know the gold is just a thin plating nowadays, but this is extremely poor quality for a luxury good IMHO. I was considering a reissue from the 19K collection, but I'm reconsidering now. These bags cost too much for the quality to be deteriorating so rapidly under minimal-to-normal wear. I'm so sorry this is happening to your bag!  I do agree with the other poster who said that the wear kind of blends in with the vintage-y style of the bag, so that is good. I still don't think it should be happening, though. Shows you that with Chanel you really are just paying for the name/prestige of the brand ...  I wonder how much longer they will be able to continue raising prices while lowering quality before consumers have had enough. Since they're so aspirational, they will probably be able to continue doing this, because there will always be people who love the aspirational aspect of it and what the brand means (success, ultra-luxury, timeless elegance, prestige, exclusivity, etc.).
> 
> I haven't seen anyone else with this bag posting about their hardware fading, although I'm sure it's happening. ... replating is an option if it really bothers you, just know it will take awhile for them to fix and the plating loss will happen again.



When I was at Chanel in August I showed them my bag and they said it was definitely not normal for the gold to fade this fast. So they sent my bag to Paris and had the lock and chain replaced. I picked it up last week and it looks wonderful now. They did tell me to come back if it happened again. Fingers crossed that this hardware is better quality! I own two more bags with the same hardware which still look good after many uses, so I’m hoping this was simply a faulty bag. I really love my Reissues!


----------



## TraceySH

Well I pulled my new bag out to use and saw this. I have to say it takes the cake over the other time one of my SA pulled out 3 of the same boy bag to find one where the chains weren’t in crumbles in the box ....


----------



## lvchanellvr

TraceySH said:


> Well I pulled my new bag out to use and saw this. I have to say it takes the cake over the other time one of my SA pulled out 3 of the same boy bag to find one where the chains weren’t in crumbles in the box ....


Yes, it definitely takes the cake. I hope you don't get the run around about how that is wear and tear! It is such a hit an miss with Chanel these days.


----------



## Classy&Fab

Marlee said:


> When I was at Chanel in August I showed them my bag and they said it was definitely not normal for the gold to fade this fast. So they sent my bag to Paris and had the lock and chain replaced. I picked it up last week and it looks wonderful now. They did tell me to come back if it happened again. Fingers crossed that this hardware is better quality! I own two more bags with the same hardware which still look good after many uses, so I’m hoping this was simply a faulty bag. I really love my Reissues!



Wonderful! I'm so glad they thought it was odd and were helpful in fixing; that is reassuring. Hopefully that hardware issue was just an anomaly -- keep us posted on how it wears, and enjoy your beautiful bag (again!); you must be so happy to have it back.


----------



## Classy&Fab

TraceySH said:


> Well I pulled my new bag out to use and saw this. I have to say it takes the cake over the other time one of my SA pulled out 3 of the same boy bag to find one where the chains weren’t in crumbles in the box ....



Oh no, how terrible!  This is a new bag?!? That is so crazy -- good luck getting it fixed (if it can't be returned/exchanged)! Hope they are extremely helpful, apologetic, and quick -- that's the least they can do.


----------



## Marlee

Classy&Fab said:


> Wonderful! I'm so glad they thought it was odd and were helpful in fixing; that is reassuring. Hopefully that hardware issue was just an anomaly -- keep us posted on how it wears, and enjoy your beautiful bag (again!); you must be so happy to have it back.



Thank you! I am very happy to have it back indeed, have been wearing it all week  I found it helpful that both SA’s that assisted me thought this was abnormal. I know the gold will fade a bit, but it should not become silver and also should not fade this quick. Good luck deciding if you still want a Reissue! I own 4 (plus a WOC) and love them


----------



## rooky

Marlee said:


> Thank you! I am very happy to have it back indeed, have been wearing it all week  I found it helpful that both SA’s that assisted me thought this was abnormal. I know the gold will fade a bit, but it should not become silver and also should not fade this quick. Good luck deciding if you still want a Reissue! I own 4 (plus a WOC) and love them


So glad to see you have it resolved.  Can I ask you how long did it take for the repair? and which boutique you went to?  Is that the same one you purchased from?  I purchased 3 chanel bags this year, but never in person, only phone order. They are far away from me, from a different state.   I wonder if I walk in with a defective chain (I have a reissue aged gold hw as well), would they even speak to me.


----------



## Marlee

rooky said:


> So glad to see you have it resolved.  Can I ask you how long did it take for the repair? and which boutique you went to?  Is that the same one you purchased from?  I purchased 3 chanel bags this year, but never in person, only phone order. They are far away from me, from a different state.   I wonder if I walk in with a defective chain (I have a reissue aged gold hw as well), would they even speak to me.



It took about 7 weeks. I went to the boutique in Amsterdam and I did buy the bag there as well. But I have also taken a bag there that I bought in Düsseldorf and they repaired that one as well. Do remember to take your receipt and authenticity card. I think if yours also got defective this fast, they should send your bag to be repaired as well. Good luck!


----------



## Marie1Claire

lilacto said:


> Oh no! This is awful! Especially since Caviar is meant to be so sturdy. I was sitting in the fence about moving on to Hermes and Now I think I should.
> 
> The rivets in my Gold HW Black Jumbo Tarnished. It's not even been a year since I got it [emoji35]


This is crazy. Im sorry for you, The quality that we pay for just isnt there anymore! ❤


----------



## Marie1Claire

yinnie said:


> If you just purchased last month then definitely take it back and get chanel to repair it! the bag is still under warranty. Do it now before it gets worse.


So sad you have to get a brand new luxury bag repaired! ❤


----------



## Marie1Claire

maggievnlove said:


> I completely agree.  Chanel is the only brand that I love most of the designs, but after my recent purchase (a Prefall small red boy), though I love the bag, I think i'm gonna stay away from the chanel store for a few years now, since the quality is not up to par, I meant not even match up to dior, or even Gucci.  I still love Chanel, but this relationship needs a break.


Oh dear, its the same with Louis Vuitton


----------



## Marie1Claire

jeune_fille said:


> After reading this, my medium flap is the same!  I bought like three weeks ago.


Thats so sad


----------



## Marie1Claire

chinchin0214 said:


> Hi everyone! I usually just read the forums but I just wanted to vent my frustration at the lack of quality control in Chanel's bags. I went to the boutique originally to buy a m/l beige clair caviar classic flap. The 2 bags which were "new in box" had cracks in the stitching area on the bottom corner & 1 had uneven stitching. I fell in love with a nude pink caviar reissue but that one had "white stains" that looked like the leather had peeled. I asked the SA to order a brand new in box one from another store if it was available. It arrived in the mail today. I opened my "brand new" bag to discover that it had a small black scuff on the top of the flap, a cracked area from the stitching, & a loose thread sticking out from the bottom corner of the bag. I can't believe that they are selling these bags to customers!


So sorry, this is terrible. I have 3 Chanel bags ive had for years and they are perfect, seems the quality control has gone down.


----------



## Marie1Claire

Bagberries said:


> Update :
> 
> So I sent it to Chanel Paris and they refused to do anything about it!  Said it's the normal wear And tear. I was like, how can this be normal
> Wear and tear?!
> 
> So I'm not sure what to do now? Wonder if it's really depend on SAs.


Thats terrible, they wont even stand by their brand, im giving up on luxury bags!!


----------



## Marie1Claire

Bagberries said:


> I think you just need to check your bag carefully, not all their bags are defective. But obviously their quality ain't as " luxurious " as it used to be. If you compare the vintage one and the current ones, you will see the differences.
> I sent the bag to Paris, and been told it's the wear and tear, which can't be cos I saw that like only a few days after I got the bag. They refused to do anything to do that. So yeh, I just lost hope in Chanel Thro this customer service of them.  I have a few of chanel bags and none of them are perfect and I do accept the flaws cos it's handmade somehow. But to certain point the defects just not acceptable to me at all.


My older Chanel bags are perfect. I wont buy new anymore!


----------



## Marie1Claire

yellow_tulip said:


> In that case I'll have to just try and exhange it whilst I'm here or learn to live with it!


So sad you have to 'live with it' we pay for quality!


----------



## Tuned83

TraceySH said:


> Well I pulled my new bag out to use and saw this. I have to say it takes the cake over the other time one of my SA pulled out 3 of the same boy bag to find one where the chains weren’t in crumbles in the box ....


This is beyond terrible.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

TraceySH said:


> Well I pulled my new bag out to use and saw this. I have to say it takes the cake over the other time one of my SA pulled out 3 of the same boy bag to find one where the chains weren’t in crumbles in the box ....



Oh my word!


----------



## mrsinsyder

Weird question, but I have a friend with a 3 month old Jumbo flap that was tarnishing. She took it back to Chanel and they supposedly repaired it and gave her a second free bag. Does this seriously happen??


----------



## BookwormJane

TraceySH said:


> Well I pulled my new bag out to use and saw this. I have to say it takes the cake over the other time one of my SA pulled out 3 of the same boy bag to find one where the chains weren’t in crumbles in the box ....



Wow.

Unacceptable. 

Honestly, the only thing I buy from Chanel nowadays is makeup and fragrances. Even their nail polish is lame. But at least they don't cost 5,000 dollars. Now the handbags ? No, thanks. I'll stick to  Louis Vuitton, Gucci, Dolce & Gabbana, Ferragamo and Saint Laurent. Chanel is basically laughing at customer's faces nowadays. I cannot.


----------



## TraceySH

BookwormJane said:


> Wow.
> 
> Unacceptable.
> 
> Honestly, the only thing I buy from Chanel nowadays is makeup and fragrances. Even their nail polish is lame. But at least they don't cost 5,000 dollars. Now the handbags ? No, thanks. I'll stick to  Louis Vuitton, Gucci, Dolce & Gabbana, Ferragamo and Saint Laurent. Chanel is basically laughing at customer's faces nowadays. I cannot.


Agree. I will always have my Chanel in the back (collector's items, unique pieces) but my buying will slow down dramatically. With another price hike coming Oct 31, and quality not seemingly improving, I feel they are shoving our own gullibility up our a**es. I have gone Delvaux for stealth luxury and LV for everyday durable fun. 

My SA told me a few months ago that I could spent 100k on bags a year at Chanel and would be considered a rodent (they despise their accessories-only customers). I could also spend 50k on RTW (HALF!) and be a VIP. Go figure.


----------



## PrincessTingTing

I have to agree with previous posters...I have a few Chanel bags in my collection but I don't think I will be getting anymore unless they improve GREATLY on their quality. I'm sure a lot of people share the same sentiment as me that Chanel's greed has gone overboard - ridiculous price increases while pumping out inferior products. 

The other day I went into the boutique again and I tried on at least 6 bags and I left with an "are you kidding me"....the leather was not impressive at all. Someone mentioned they will only stick to their cosmetic and fragrances for now, I'm going further and probably for now o ly stick to their fragrances. 

I still do love Chanel's aesthetics but too bad gone were the days where the prices matches the luxurious quality.


----------



## eckw

TraceySH said:


> Agree. I will always have my Chanel in the back (collector's items, unique pieces) but my buying will slow down dramatically. With another price hike coming Oct 31, and quality not seemingly improving, I feel they are shoving our own gullibility up our a**es. I have gone Delvaux for stealth luxury and LV for everyday durable fun.
> 
> My SA told me a few months ago that I could spent 100k on bags a year at Chanel and would be considered a rodent (they despise their accessories-only customers). I could also spend 50k on RTW (HALF!) and be a VIP. Go figure.



Weirdly enough, I’ve lost enthusiasm for Chanel bags (still love and use the ones I own though) but love their RTW and shoes.

Btw @TraceySH did you return or exchange your faulty bag? I noticed that in addition to the loose threads, the seam of the bag is sewn on somewhat crooked.


----------



## Uptown Luxer

TraceySH said:


> Well I pulled my new bag out to use and saw this. I have to say it takes the cake over the other time one of my SA pulled out 3 of the same boy bag to find one where the chains weren’t in crumbles in the box ....


This is infuriating!!!  I started on Chanel recently but I totally get everyone’s point on quality decrease.  I can’t compare a 10yo item to last season’s ( because I don’t have a vintage bag) but any intelligent person who is spending 4k on bag should have enough discernment to analyze the product and be able to testify that the gap between price and quality is becoming a HUGE one.  And I wonder why Chanel is not getting the message from people. And if they aren’t how can we scream to them: “we need quality. Stop treating us like idiots and stealing our hard earned money!!!”  I only bought two brand new bags to realize that it was not worth it. If Chanel, it will have to be pre- loved


----------



## Simple_Life

Another sad story from me.
Got this 19k gorgeous bucket bag.
I don’t have any Chanel store in my country had to ask a friend to get it for me from Dubai. Which is the last one, I was thrilled when I was told they had the last one until I got it in person.
I haven’t wore it yet..... from readying the experiences everyone shares in the forum I see there are not points taking it back to store for repair either.
Just to have deal with it! So sad....


----------



## cremse

So sad to read the comments here. Really disturbing. I just bought a Coco handle in caviar chevron and suddenly I get completely paranoid and want to start looking for flaws - in case I missed them! I also get scared that suddenly I will experience something bad, it sort of takes away some of the happiness and I become worried instead. I really hope that this will change and the quality will increase - as well as the customer service. Really... when buying this expensive items you expect good quality and serious and helpful customer service. So sad to read the stories her... really hope it will get better!


----------



## Tuned83

Simple_Life said:


> Another sad story from me.
> Got this 19k gorgeous bucket bag.
> I don’t have any Chanel store in my country had to ask a friend to get it for me from Dubai. Which is the last one, I was thrilled when I was told they had the last one until I got it in person.
> I haven’t wore it yet..... from readying the experiences everyone shares in the forum I see there are not points taking it back to store for repair either.
> Just to have deal with it! So sad....


Hmmm this is unacceptable. Is there any store close by you can take this in to?? Did your friend see the damage? Such a shame for a pretty bag.


----------



## TraceySH

Price increase October 31 is 500 across the board for classic flaps, reissues and boys. Still waiting for the number on WOCs. Kinda makes one irritated when quality is such an issue.


----------



## love.chanel2018

I just returned new classic flap ( Beige Clair ) right next day because It had flaw unfortunately. I noticed at home that the interior bottom's leather was loose and was not flat, was not all attached to the four corners tightly. I'm sure it won't be last long if started using it. I checked another 2 more BC flaps at the boutique and NM and they had all similar issue. I had mixed feeling with upcoming price increase but it was not acceptable for me to pay even current price for such low quality. I can't accept if quality keeps going down like that and price is going up, $500 more now? No way, No thanks.


----------



## 18eve

TraceySH said:


> Price increase October 31 is 500 across the board for classic flaps, reissues and boys. Still waiting for the number on WOCs. Kinda makes one irritated when quality is such an issue.


this is a bit insane. I went to BG/saks over the weekend and tried to look at reissue and immediately spotted a few with obviously crooked flap.


----------



## snappinshell

Wow this post has me worried.  I’m buying my first Chanel(s) this week in France.   I was all in on a classic but on the fence on getting a boy as well.


----------



## eckw

Honestly reading these comments break my heart. I love Chanel and collected a number of bags that I plan to keep forever. Chanel has a unique aesthetic not found in other high-end brands.  Personally I had few issues with the ones I bought (but I also don’t scrutinise too closely). The one time I had a serious issue (metal CC logo fell off my zipped cardholder after several months use), my SA took it back and got it fixed (took many months).

When I moved on to Hermes, what struck me about H bags weren’t just their incredible quality but also the superb after-sales. H will stand behind and fix any bag, no matter how old. Spa costs aren’t cheap but at least you know you have that avenue.

I think if Chanel does keep raising their prices like this, they really should sink some of their profits back into more thorough after-sales care and offer clients the option to pay to spa/repair any and all bags made by them.


----------



## rooky

Simple_Life said:


> Another sad story from me.
> Got this 19k gorgeous bucket bag.
> I don’t have any Chanel store in my country had to ask a friend to get it for me from Dubai. Which is the last one, I was thrilled when I was told they had the last one until I got it in person.
> I haven’t wore it yet..... from readying the experiences everyone shares in the forum I see there are not points taking it back to store for repair either.
> Just to have deal with it! So sad....


I think you should call the 800 numbers, ask them for their service department email and send them pictures of what you just showed us. Explain to them there is no Chanel in your country, and request a ship back for repair,   If you have the receipt from your friend, show them a copy as well.  They should be able to take it back for repair.  Good luck.


----------



## Simple_Life

Tuned83 said:


> Hmmm this is unacceptable. Is there any store close by you can take this in to?? Did your friend see the damage? Such a shame for a pretty bag.


This bag was all packed when she picked it up and I didn’t think it was necessary to inspect the bag. From now on sure I will.


----------



## Simple_Life

rooky said:


> I think you should call the 800 numbers, ask them for their service department email and send them pictures of what you just showed us. Explain to them there is no Chanel in your country, and request a ship back for repair,   If you have the receipt from your friend, show them a copy as well.  They should be able to take it back for repair.  Good luck.



thank you for the suggestion! I may just do that.
I email the SA to helped me with the purchase he said Chanel will have it replaced worldwide but reading from the forum I’m afraid later on they told me it’s from normal wear.
I do have the receipt and I will call them
For repair let’s see what they say!


----------



## louise_elouise

love.chanel2018 said:


> I just returned new classic flap ( Beige Clair ) right next day because It had flaw unfortunately. I noticed at home that the interior bottom's leather was loose and was not flat, was not all attached to the four corners tightly. I'm sure it won't be last long if started using it. I checked another 2 more BC flaps at the boutique and NM and they had all similar issue. I had mixed feeling with upcoming price increase but it was not acceptable for me to pay even current price for such low quality. I can't accept if quality keeps going down like that and price is going up, $500 more now? No way, No thanks.


I had the same problem!  When i went in to exchange, the next flap the SA showed me was wayyy worse! My jaw dropped.

My CF from 2015 has the bottom firmly stitched to the bottom...sigh, what in the world


----------



## xy9794

ilove6kies said:


> The other day I went into the boutique again and I tried on at least 6 bags and I left with an "are you kidding me"



I laughed when I read this because I had the same thought this weekend. I stopped by the boutique with the intent to buy a specific SLG and my DH was wondering why it seemed like I couldn’t have gotten out of there fast enough after I was shown a tray of items.


----------



## cremse

So incredibly sad... Now I am really getting all paranoid here. I just recently bought some Chanel and I really intended to stay on that track and build a small collection to love... Now I do not know. I really wanted a WOC as my next item and now I am not sure what to do. My problem is also I cannot see myself in the boutique asking to see several items lined up and inspecting them all to choose the "best one". I am (unfortunately) the type that feel stupid and that the staff will get really tired of me if I do not just take the one bag that I am shown (if of course there are no obvious flaws on that one). But now I understand from people in this forum that it should be pretty "normal" and advisable that you ask to have a look on several items before you choose one so you can pick out the best one? I am not even sure I will be able to see a difference, but perhaps I will? At least now I will feel stupid not doing this and inspecting several pieces - of course I want the perfect on when I pay this much money... But still also feel like an idiot to ask: "Could I please have a look at a couple of other similar items, too?" How do you go about this one? Do you feel like the staff is patient and handle it like it is "normal" if you ask to see several of the same item, when you are in the boutique? Some advice on how to go about this would be really helpful. Otherwise I am a bit prone to just get my hands on the first one not knowing if it is the best one or not and I really do feel that I (like others) deserve the best  Thanks in advance for any comment or advice on this part!


----------



## kadya

cremse said:


> So incredibly sad... Now I am really getting all paranoid here. I just recently bought some Chanel and I really intended to stay on that track and build a small collection to love... Now I do not know. I really wanted a WOC as my next item and now I am not sure what to do. My problem is also I cannot see myself in the boutique asking to see several items lined up and inspecting them all to choose the "best one". I am (unfortunately) the type that feel stupid and that the staff will get really tired of me if I do not just take the one bag that I am shown (if of course there are no obvious flaws on that one). But now I understand from people in this forum that it should be pretty "normal" and advisable that you ask to have a look on several items before you choose one so you can pick out the best one? I am not even sure I will be able to see a difference, but perhaps I will? At least now I will feel stupid not doing this and inspecting several pieces - of course I want the perfect on when I pay this much money... But still also feel like an idiot to ask: "Could I please have a look at a couple of other similar items, too?" How do you go about this one? Do you feel like the staff is patient and handle it like it is "normal" if you ask to see several of the same item, when you are in the boutique? Some advice on how to go about this would be really helpful. Otherwise I am a bit prone to just get my hands on the first one not knowing if it is the best one or not and I really do feel that I (like others) deserve the best  Thanks in advance for any comment or advice on this part!



If I like a piece and want to buy it but it has a flaw (or some obvious shop floor wear), I ask if they have another in the back. Sometimes they do, sometimes they don’t. I occasionally choose to buy anyway if it’s a limited color. 

In the handful of times I’ve had a second piece shown to me, I’ve never been unhappy with it. As long as I love it, that’s the important thing to me. I’ve never asked them to line up several items so I choose the best one, but I understand those who do. It’s your bag, you’ll have to live with it, and it should make you happy.  

 My SA is always really great about it though. Sometimes she will ask for me if a particular boutique is being pushy. The LV SA tried to tell me that some deep scratch marks on the Neverfull leather trim were no big deal and kept asking if I wanted it. My SA asked if she had a fresh one. She did - no marks on the second one - and I left a happy camper.


----------



## PrincessTingTing

xy9794 said:


> I laughed when I read this because I had the same thought this weekend. I stopped by the boutique with the intent to buy a specific SLG and my DH was wondering why it seemed like I couldn’t have gotten out of there fast enough after I was shown a tray of items.


Right???  I mean the boy bags was “okay”, I was shown a mini coco handle and when I wanted to see the larger on on the mannequin the lazy SA was like “nah”, and then I saw this drawstring bucket bag that I tried on, honestly felt like something I can get from Winners/Marshall/TJ Maxx. Seriously. That’s how crappy the leather and the construction of the bag was. 

Laughable.


----------



## Uptown Luxer

This price increase is absolutely ridiculous!!!!!!  Like someone else mentioned, they should invest in some serious customer service/after sales service to justify these hideous prices.  Still ..... I don’t know..... I would rather move on to Hermès for sure!  Their customer service and the quality time the sales associates spend with me are unparalleled.


----------



## Hieuchau

victoria2018 said:


> Thanks, mine is 25.


Hi! I'm new to this forum. May I ask you this if you dont mind answering. I purchase my Jumbo in lambskin on October 25th 2019. But it is series 25. Do you know what year it belongs to? Do you have any idea? Thanks a lot.


----------



## mzbaglady1

cremse said:


> So incredibly sad... Now I am really getting all paranoid here. I just recently bought some Chanel and I really intended to stay on that track and build a small collection to love... Now I do not know. I really wanted a WOC as my next item and now I am not sure what to do. My problem is also I cannot see myself in the boutique asking to see several items lined up and inspecting them all to choose the "best one". I am (unfortunately) the type that feel stupid and that the staff will get really tired of me if I do not just take the one bag that I am shown (if of course there are no obvious flaws on that one). But now I understand from people in this forum that it should be pretty "normal" and advisable that you ask to have a look on several items before you choose one so you can pick out the best one? I am not even sure I will be able to see a difference, but perhaps I will? At least now I will feel stupid not doing this and inspecting several pieces - of course I want the perfect on when I pay this much money... But still also feel like an idiot to ask: "Could I please have a look at a couple of other similar items, too?" How do you go about this one? Do you feel like the staff is patient and handle it like it is "normal" if you ask to see several of the same item, when you are in the boutique? Some advice on how to go about this would be really helpful. Otherwise I am a bit prone to just get my hands on the first one not knowing if it is the best one or not and I really do feel that I (like others) deserve the best  Thanks in advance for any comment or advice on this part!


I just came from the boutique sometimes you might have to see several similar items because sometimes for me than I can see the difference between the colors. As a matter of fact the sa brought out several items because of the lighting in the store.  Under careful observations certain items might show wear from being tried on or touched multiple times. When you are spending a couple of thousand dollars on the handbag of your choice don't feel bad by asking if they have another one in the back. The SA knew I was interested in this particular item but I kept examining it closely she suggested to do a search for another item in their stockroom. And guess what? They had a brand new item and I examined this closely and this was the deciding factor of my purchase. Me personally I do not like to purchase items that were on display or obvious returns.


----------



## sparklywacky

I’m just waiting for them to release a So Black Jumbo Classic Flap and I think I’m done. For bags so expensive, the quality should be exceptional.

I’d love to transition to Hermes, but I mostly prefer a black Kelly or Birkin so it would be hard to get them directly from Hermes. Definitely not considering getting a resale because it’s mostly double the original price, some even more.


----------



## Uptown Luxer

I have to post this.  I went to the store this week to see a bucket bag.  The bag was a display one. It was gorgeous! It was caviar leather soft and very shiny. I was seriously considering it. But because of this thread I started inspecting the bag very carefully. Once I start looking at the sides of the bag where the hooks for the long strap are attached, the leather piping was all cracked. My sales associate took the bag to the back of the store to show the repair person who happened to be on site that dayAnd she said it was an exception. So I asked my associate to get a brand new bag that it was not a display one so we could compare. Sure enough the leather piping where the hooks for the long strap are attached were also cracking on the edges. The bag was $4200 US dollars!!!!!! What???  So My sales associate was telling me that the bag was not an every day bag and shouldn’t be packed with stuff. How can I pay $4200 dollars on a bag that I cannot fully use because it is not constructed well? I am sorry but that does not deserve my money. The bag should be purchased to be used instead of me jumping through hoops to use a bag. I think Chanel needs a reality check


----------



## mzbaglady1

Uptown Luxer said:


> I have to post this.  I went to the store this week to see a bucket bag.  The bag was a display one. It was gorgeous! It was caviar leather soft and very shiny. I was seriously considering it. But because of this thread I started inspecting the bag very carefully. Once I start looking at the sides of the bag where the hooks for the long strap are attached, the leather piping was all cracked. My sales associate took the bag to the back of the store to show the repair person who happened to be on site that dayAnd she said it was an exception. So I asked my associate to get a brand new bag that it was not a display one so we could compare. Sure enough the leather piping where the hooks for the long strap are attached were also cracking on the edges. The bag was $4200 US dollars!!!!!! What???  So My sales associate was telling me that the bag was not an every day bag and shouldn’t be packed with stuff. How can I pay $4200 dollars on a bag that I cannot fully use because it is not constructed well? I am sorry but that does not deserve my money. The bag should be purchased to be used instead of me jumping through hoops to use a bag. I think Chanel needs a reality check


But the price increase that just went into effect for some bags 300 to 400.00 more and this is what you are getting.


----------



## Tuned83

Uptown Luxer said:


> I have to post this.  I went to the store this week to see a bucket bag.  The bag was a display one. It was gorgeous! It was caviar leather soft and very shiny. I was seriously considering it. But because of this thread I started inspecting the bag very carefully. Once I start looking at the sides of the bag where the hooks for the long strap are attached, the leather piping was all cracked. My sales associate took the bag to the back of the store to show the repair person who happened to be on site that dayAnd she said it was an exception. So I asked my associate to get a brand new bag that it was not a display one so we could compare. Sure enough the leather piping where the hooks for the long strap are attached were also cracking on the edges. The bag was $4200 US dollars!!!!!! What???  So My sales associate was telling me that the bag was not an every day bag and shouldn’t be packed with stuff. How can I pay $4200 dollars on a bag that I cannot fully use because it is not constructed well? I am sorry but that does not deserve my money. The bag should be purchased to be used instead of me jumping through hoops to use a bag. I think Chanel needs a reality check


Thanks for sharing. It's laughable really.


----------



## Uptown Luxer

Tuned83 said:


> Thanks for sharing. It's laughable really.


It is absurd, isn’t it?!  A huge shame because I do appreciate Chanel but I don’t think they appreciate us.  They think they entitled to sell a bag that cannot be for every day use when I am spending that much money. Construct a freaking bag that shows attention to detail and appreciation for your customers who are willing to use their discretionary spending on your items.  I am very very skeptical now and I feel like I don’t trust the brand anymore


----------



## 18eve

Uptown Luxer said:


> It is absurd, isn’t it?!  A huge shame because I do appreciate Chanel but I don’t think they appreciate us.  They think they entitled to sell a bag that cannot be for every day use when I am spending that much money. Construct a freaking bag that shows attention to detail and appreciation for your customers who are willing to use their discretionary spending on your items.  I am very very skeptical now and I feel like I don’t trust the brand anymore


I am transitioning myself to H now...


----------



## annanna02

I recently ordered a CF m/l from Saks before the price increase. However, the bag has a loose thread on the left corner, also the caviar looks very dull and matte compared to another flap of mine. My SA at Saks agrees to exchange the flap for me and promises that I don’t need to pay for the price difference (after increase). However, I will need to wait for another shipment their Saks store receive. My SA has no idea when the next shipment will come, which makes me super stressful... does any lady here have any ideas that how often Saks would get shipment for classics? Any input would be greatly appreciated. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Pisces317

annanna02 said:


> I recently ordered a CF m/l from Saks before the price increase. However, the bag has a loose thread on the left corner, also the caviar looks very dull and matte compared to another flap of mine. My SA at Saks agrees to exchange the flap for me and promises that I don’t need to pay for the price difference (after increase). However, I will need to wait for another shipment their Saks store receive. My SA has no idea when the next shipment will come, which makes me super stressful... does any lady here have any ideas that how often Saks would get shipment for classics? Any input would be greatly appreciated. Many thanks in advance.


I too was searching for a black m/l caviar flap.  Saks was sold out in many stores.  They said it would be within a month before a new shipment would come in, but they had a waitlist.  I found one at Neiman Marcus and got it today.  It’s a 28 series.  The caviar also seems matte and dull with some deflated quilts at the bottom front.  There is a scratch on the inside of the flap.  One stitch on the back of the flap already came loose and on the part of the chain strap where the ends are joined the thread is frayed.  I too will be calling Neiman’s to see if I can get another one. I can’t believe this is brand new out of the box.  My 2011 caviar jumbo was perfection.  It was made in France and a 14 series.  The medium I received today was made in Italy.  I wonder if that has anything to do with it.


----------



## annanna02

Pisces317 said:


> I too was searching for a black m/l caviar flap.  Saks was sold out in many stores.  They said it would be within a month before a new shipment would come in, but they had a waitlist.  I found one at Neiman Marcus and got it today.  It’s a 28 series.  The caviar also seems matte and dull with some deflated quilts at the bottom front.  There is a scratch on the inside of the flap.  One stitch on the back of the flap already came loose and on the part of the chain strap where the ends are joined the thread is frayed.  I too will be calling Neiman’s to see if I can get another one. I can’t believe this is brand new out of the box.  My 2011 caviar jumbo was perfection.  It was made in France and a 14 series.  The medium I received today was made in Italy.  I wonder if that has anything to do with it.


That’s exactly how I felt about the 28 series flap I’ve got. The one I received is also made in Italy. It looks so dull, especially compared to my made in France flap. The chain is very squeaky. That’s also the primary reason I decided to exchange, because I want to see if a different batch would be better. Given this price point, I don’t want to settle. Thanks for sharing the info that new shipment may come in within a month. Good luck to your conversation with NM for the exchange!


----------



## Happywifehappylife

annanna02 said:


> That’s exactly how I felt about the 28 series flap I’ve got. The one I received is also made in Italy. It looks so dull, especially compared to my made in France flap. The chain is very squeaky. That’s also the primary reason I decided to exchange, because I want to see if a different batch would be better. Given this price point, I don’t want to settle. Thanks for sharing the info that new shipment may come in within a month. Good luck to your conversation with NM for the exchange!



so sad to hear  
I have had also 28series, but lambskin. And low a 29 series. All MIF. You can see the difference Here

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/comparison-27-28-29-series-classic-flap-lambskin.1019363/


----------



## honeybunch

Pisces317 said:


> I too was searching for a black m/l caviar flap.  Saks was sold out in many stores.  They said it would be within a month before a new shipment would come in, but they had a waitlist.  I found one at Neiman Marcus and got it today.  It’s a 28 series.  The caviar also seems matte and dull with some deflated quilts at the bottom front.  There is a scratch on the inside of the flap.  One stitch on the back of the flap already came loose and on the part of the chain strap where the ends are joined the thread is frayed.  I too will be calling Neiman’s to see if I can get another one. I can’t believe this is brand new out of the box.  My 2011 caviar jumbo was perfection.  It was made in France and a 14 series.  The medium I received today was made in Italy.  I wonder if that has anything to do with it.



I don’t think MIF or MII has much to do with it. I was about to purchase a classic flap that was MIF and I thought it was perfect. It looked shiny and puffy. However the SA noticed that there was a huge crease going down the base of the bag and he found another one for me. The next one was made in Italy but the quilts were the same (puffy and shiny) as the MIF one. I ended up buying this one but the problem is there is a crease on the side of the bag that bothers me. I saw three in the boutique and none of them were perfect ( a mix of MIF and MII) and the one I bought was the best of a bad bunch.


----------



## springshop17

Uptown Luxer said:


> I have to post this.  I went to the store this week to see a bucket bag.  The bag was a display one. It was gorgeous! It was caviar leather soft and very shiny. I was seriously considering it. But because of this thread I started inspecting the bag very carefully. Once I start looking at the sides of the bag where the hooks for the long strap are attached, the leather piping was all cracked. My sales associate took the bag to the back of the store to show the repair person who happened to be on site that dayAnd she said it was an exception. So I asked my associate to get a brand new bag that it was not a display one so we could compare. Sure enough the leather piping where the hooks for the long strap are attached were also cracking on the edges. The bag was $4200 US dollars!!!!!! What???  So My sales associate was telling me that the bag was not an every day bag and shouldn’t be packed with stuff. How can I pay $4200 dollars on a bag that I cannot fully use because it is not constructed well? I am sorry but that does not deserve my money. The bag should be purchased to be used instead of me jumping through hoops to use a bag. I think Chanel needs a reality check



Horrible. Are they kidding?? It is laughable indeed. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## Aquaamyca

Sorry late to the thread and couldn’t search for the answer. Can someone please kindly summarize: what kinds of leather and hardware are the ones that seem to have chipping and problems? Thank you so much


----------



## TraceySH

Aquaamyca said:


> Sorry late to the thread and couldn’t search for the answer. Can someone please kindly summarize: what kinds of leather and hardware are the ones that seem to have chipping and problems? Thank you so much


Quality issues don't discriminate. Every leather, every hardware, every series (at least from 23-28) has experienced notable issues. Boys, CF's, reissues, Gabrielle's, Coco's, ALL OF THEM have had issues. Seasonal bags probably have more issues than some of the staple styles, but I have personally experienced issues with EACH of the bags listed above.


----------



## TraceySH

Starting to liquidate my Chanel and go all in on Hermes (and Delvaux). I know others here have mentioned doing the same. Question - did you guys keep some of your Chanel or did you go big to H? Was thinking about keeping like    12 and selling maybe 18?? Or should I sell them ALL? Sorry if SORT of off topic. The last couple of issues I've had with Chanel have kind of pushed me over, and the cruise collection (to me) is mortifying. Is looks like    technocolor taffy. Which really makes me sad. Chanel used to be my heart!!


----------



## einertia

TraceySH said:


> Starting to liquidate my Chanel and go all in on Hermes (and Delvaux). I know others here have mentioned doing the same. Question - did you guys keep some of your Chanel or did you go big to H? Was thinking about keeping like    12 and selling maybe 18?? Or should I sell them ALL? Sorry if SORT of off topic. The last couple of issues I've had with Chanel have kind of pushed me over, and the cruise collection (to me) is mortifying. Is looks like    technocolor taffy. Which really makes me sad. Chanel used to be my heart!!



I’m with you! Have you seen those work of the devil two tone patent shoes?


----------



## TraceySH

einertia said:


> I’m with you! Have you seen those work of the devil two tone patent shoes?


I haven't!! I've seen the 2 tone patent classic flaps, the black and red, and I am like  , oh no. No no no. I mean, maybe they are ok in person but to ME, they look very cheaply made.


----------



## einertia

TraceySH said:


> I haven't!! I've seen the 2 tone patent classic flaps, the black and red, and I am like  , oh no. No no no. I mean, maybe they are ok in person but to ME, they look very cheaply made.


I’ll let the picture speak for itself then. I don’t know where they’re going with this...


----------



## doni

Can't talk about the quality of current classic flaps, but I went in Chanel twice this season with the intention of purchasing a seasonal piece from Lagerfeld's last collection, sort of a memento. I just could not bring myself to buy any of them. Found them plasticky, sort of cheaply looking and made... And hello, cotton fabric linings for 4000+ eur bags?  They don't look or feel at all any better than, say, Saint Laurent bags, but are twice if not thrice the price...

Last bag I bought in Chanel was the Gabrielle pochette. Bought it for a special occasion but I have to say I have been using it a lot. It is a great design no doubt. But the zipper hardware with the CCs started loosing color by the second outing. Now it is no longer possible to tell whether it is gold or silver or what... This should not happen at this price level.


----------



## TraceySH

einertia said:


> I’ll let the picture speak for itself then. I don’t know where they’re going with this...
> View attachment 4588906


Elvira!!!!


----------



## Aquaamyca

So I just got this medium classic flap from the Chanel boutique. It’s from 2018 but I loved the color and pattern so I didn’t care that it’s old. But I just noticed that the back of the bag has a few spots where paint has scratched off and I haven’t even used the bag. Return right? It’s only going to get worse if I actually use it right?


----------



## TraceySH

Aquaamyca said:


> So I just got this medium classic flap from the Chanel boutique. It’s from 2018 but I loved the color and pattern so I didn’t care that it’s old. But I just noticed that the back of the bag has a few spots where paint has scratched off and I haven’t even used the bag. Return right? It’s only going to get worse if I actually use it right?


Chanel doesn't dye their leathers through anymore. Many are even spray painted. Coco handles are notorious for showing wear on the corners that is inconsistent with the color of the bag (ie, buy a pink coco, the corners wear to dark brown). So yeah, scratches or scuffs will wear to a different color underneath and just get worse over time. The bags cannot be repaired (and Chanel won't repair them) but you can send to leather surgeons where they can re-dye the entire bag.


----------



## Laurie C

TraceySH said:


> I haven't!! I've seen the 2 tone patent classic flaps, the black and red, and I am like  , oh no. No no no. I mean, maybe they are ok in person but to ME, they look very cheaply made.


HORRIFIC! Seems to me as if they are trying to despritly compete with Dior! This is the worst collection I have seen in YEARS. At least my $ is safe.


----------



## Laurie C

Uptown Luxer said:


> It is absurd, isn’t it?!  A huge shame because I do appreciate Chanel but I don’t think they appreciate us.  They think they entitled to sell a bag that cannot be for every day use when I am spending that much money. Construct a freaking bag that shows attention to detail and appreciation for your customers who are willing to use their discretionary spending on your items.  I am very very skeptical now and I feel like I don’t trust the brand anymore


Completely agree. Makes me think about Dior and how I might head over there from now on. I LOVE my Lady Dior in red I always get compliments on it and the lambskin has worn much better that Chanels


----------



## Laurie C

Aquaamyca said:


> So I just got this medium classic flap from the Chanel boutique. It’s from 2018 but I loved the color and pattern so I didn’t care that it’s old. But I just noticed that the back of the bag has a few spots where paint has scratched off and I haven’t even used the bag. Return right? It’s only going to get worse if I actually use it right?


same problem on my medium black flap I bought last year. I didnt even bother cause I know what they will say, plus I know eventually it will get scratched so I just let it go


----------



## Penelopepursula

einertia said:


> I’ll let the picture speak for itself then. I don’t know where they’re going with this...
> View attachment 4588906


These are shoes of a more fashionable Cruella DeVille. What in the world, Chanel?


----------



## Uptown Luxer

Penelopepursula said:


> These are shoes of a more fashionable Cruella DeVille. What in the world, Chanel?


It looks super tacky.


----------



## lvchanellvr

TraceySH said:


> Starting to liquidate my Chanel and go all in on Hermes (and Delvaux). I know others here have mentioned doing the same. Question - did you guys keep some of your Chanel or did you go big to H? Was thinking about keeping like    12 and selling maybe 18?? Or should I sell them ALL? Sorry if SORT of off topic. The last couple of issues I've had with Chanel have kind of pushed me over, and the cruise collection (to me) is mortifying. Is looks like    technocolor taffy. Which really makes me sad. Chanel used to be my heart!!


I think I might be joining you to Hermes. Some days I feel I am done with Chanel and other days just not quite there yet. Maybe this is the new normal to get inferior product/quality bags from Chanel. I would keep your absolute favorites (favorite color, favorite size, 1 black bag, etc.) from Chanel regardless of the # of bags you end up keeping in your collection. I hear you about the 'shock and awe (in a bad way)' of Chanel quality. We continue to be shocked by the poor quality but we still buy!


----------



## TraceySH

lvchanellvr said:


> I think I might be joining you to Hermes. Some days I feel I am done with Chanel and other days just not quite there yet. Maybe this is the new normal to get inferior product/quality bags from Chanel. I would keep your absolute favorites (favorite color, favorite size, 1 black bag, etc.) from Chanel regardless of the # of bags you end up keeping in your collection. I hear you about the 'shock and awe (in a bad way)' of Chanel quality. We continue to be shocked by the poor quality but we still buy!



I know, and that's my conundrum. Every time I am about to walk away, I slip back into the grey area. I always told my friend that it would be better for me to have NO Chanel than a couple! I firm line would work better for how my OCD mind works, but I struggle to relinquish some of my most favorite bags. Along those lines, since I would keep some of them, I consider my collection still "active". I went nuts at H this past weekend (really, really, really nuts), and swore up and down I would sell nearly all Chanel to fund my chaos at H. But alas, I am second guessing now & wanting to keep some. It's like    the breakup that keeps needing to happen and doesn't. Every time I am 100% ready to totally walk away, euphoric recall sets back in & there I go again.

Also of note is that Chanel in Europe is now considered pretty tacky (not high end fashion with sophistication and refinement) with logos all over everything 24/7. Anyone else gotten to a place of feeling a little embarrassed carrying their Chanel? Kinda feels the fashion innovators (and maybe even mainstream these days) perceive carrying Chanel as a little desperate. I don't fall into that category, I kind of want my fashion choices to be appreciated not FOR carrying or wearing Chanel, but in spite of it. It's like    the wobble blanket you used in elementary school that you can't give up, and secretly hide it in your sleeping bag when going to slumber parties in junior high.


----------



## Classy&Fab

lvchanellvr said:


> I think I might be joining you to Hermes. Some days I feel I am done with Chanel and other days just not quite there yet. Maybe this is the new normal to get inferior product/quality bags from Chanel. I would keep your absolute favorites (favorite color, favorite size, 1 black bag, etc.) from Chanel regardless of the # of bags you end up keeping in your collection. I hear you about the 'shock and awe (in a bad way)' of Chanel quality. We continue to be shocked by the poor quality but we still buy!



Totally agree with this advice! I would keep at least a few of your faves ... maybe not the 12 you mentioned @TraceySH, maybe just 3-5 if you can narrow it down to that few? Especially ones that are especially significant (maybe your first Chanel bag ever, your favorite classic, and your favorite funky style/color?). I would just hate for you to sell this big, beautiful collection you've taken the time and money to build and then possibly regret not hanging onto a few. And with prices continuing to escalate and quality continuing to deteriorate, if you missed something you had sold and had to repurchase it, you would likely be paying more for an inferior product the second time around. 

Totally feel you all on the disappointment with the brand's direction and quality now. ... I only own three Chanel bags and there is really just one more I would like to add to my collection and then I think I'm out. The disparity between the prices and quality is just not justifiable for me any more.


----------



## TraceySH

Classy&Fab said:


> Totally agree with this advice! I would keep at least a few of your faves ... maybe not the 12 you mentioned @TraceySH, maybe just 3-5 if you can narrow it down to that few? Especially ones that are especially significant (maybe your first Chanel bag ever, your favorite classic, and your favorite funky style/color?). I would just hate for you to sell this big, beautiful collection you've taken the time and money to build and then possibly regret not hanging onto a few. And with prices continuing to escalate and quality continuing to deteriorate, if you missed something you had sold and had to repurchase it, you would likely be paying more for an inferior product the second time around.
> 
> Totally feel you all on the disappointment with the brand's direction and quality now. ... I only own three Chanel bags and there is really just one more I would like to add to my collection and then I think I'm out. The disparity between the prices and quality is just not justifiable for me any more.


I have whittled it down to 12!!! it's gonna be hard from here.... can you believe one of them I am letting go is the rose gold jumbo with the tags still on. The tags ON! What does that say? I bought it b/c of the frenzy, and never even wore it. Stop the madness!! I have a few as you suggested, a lucky charms 226, I have several of the graffiti from 19a (I will keep one cuz I also have the leather jacket that matches) a few jumbos, a few 19's, a so black reissue, the iridescent purple reissue, and a black smocked boy. I might just send the others off, stop, breath, and go back at it again when I need to let more go. It's like    my irritation and anger with Chanel allows me to slowly chisel away at my collection, if that makes sense...

On a different note, did you guys see the IG video today from Chanel with the colored jackets? I mean the colors are pretty, but it looks like    Ann Taylor, or the work suit dept at Dillards. I don't even think those jackets are lined? I am sure they are at least 4-5k each...


----------



## OneMoreDay

Wondering if there's issues with the Classic Flap in lambskin (nothing exciting or seasonal, just the classic black gold/silver hardware)? Or perhaps the aged calfskin on the 2.55? Caviar seems to be so inconsistent in quality and the finish varies from year to year.

For me, personally, the first major sign of Chanel cutting corners was halting production of the 24k gold hardware. It would be one thing if the quality remained the same despite this change, but coupled with the regular and outrageous price increases, it's just a huge turn off.


----------



## TraceySH

OneMoreDay said:


> Wondering if there's issues with the Classic Flap in lambskin (nothing exciting or seasonal, just the classic black gold/silver hardware)? Or perhaps the aged calfskin on the 2.55? Caviar seems to be so inconsistent in quality and the finish varies from year to year.
> 
> For me, personally, the first major sign of Chanel cutting corners was halting production of the 24k gold hardware. It would be one thing if the quality remained the same despite this change, but coupled with the regular and outrageous price increases, it's just a huge turn off.


I've had issues with lamb, deflated quilts on classics. Again, they are all REV so just depends on the series. Some have come out so dull, and others are great. But still nothing like    the hardy lamb from maybe 8-10 years ago or even vintage?

I just read an article on BoF that Chanel and LV both are aggressively increasing margins (cutting quality and production while raising prices) to weather declining sales since they have invested SOOOOO much money in real estate. Basically, they are inflating primarily to keep their retail presence if or when economy, sales, trends, etc subside. They don't ever want to have to say, we closed a store kind of thing.


----------



## Laurie C

TraceySH said:


> I've had issues with lamb, deflated quilts on classics. Again, they are all REV so just depends on the series. Some have come out so dull, and others are great. But still nothing like    the hardy lamb from maybe 8-10 years ago or even vintage?
> 
> I just read an article on BoF that Chanel and LV both are aggressively increasing margins (cutting quality and production while raising prices) to weather declining sales since they have invested SOOOOO much money in real estate. Basically, they are inflating primarily to keep their retail presence if or when economy, sales, trends, etc subside. They don't ever want to have to say, we closed a store kind of thing.


What do you think of Dior? I was waiting for Chanel Cruise before I bought. I think the cruise is the worst I have seen in years. I am leaning towards Dior now. I have a lady Dior I feel their quality is better


----------



## TraceySH

Laurie C said:


> What do you think of Dior? I was waiting for Chanel Cruise before I bought. I think the cruise is the worst I have seen in years. I am leaning towards Dior now. I have a lady Dior I feel their quality is better


I have had my love affair with Dior! I do love Dior! I think the only thing I have left of the brand right now is a beautiful gold water snake studded small Lady Dior I bought in Florence last year. I have seen the quality decline there as well, and the designs (IMHO) have become a little redundant. BUT the quality IS much better than Chanel, and the customer service is amazing. MGC as a CD isn't my favorite, but really neither was Raf. There is life in that brand though, and it's still "luxury" I think. If I had to choose, of course I would go with Dior over Chanel right now. I have dipped my feet in most other brands, I was immersed in Dior for awhile. I am not a huge fan of the saddle or the totes, and have been through a ton of Lady Diors, so nowhere for me to go with them right now!

I am doing Hermes and Delvaux. And by Hermes I mean that in the last week I've bought 11 bags. Like  , REALLY doing it! And not everyone has Delvaux, they are so original and all handmade, and no logo, so that makes me happy


----------



## Laurie C

TraceySH said:


> I have had my love affair with Dior! I do love Dior! I think the only thing I have left of the brand right now is a beautiful gold water snake studded small Lady Dior I bought in Florence last year. I have seen the quality decline there as well, and the designs (IMHO) have become a little redundant. BUT the quality IS much better than Chanel, and the customer service is amazing. MGC as a CD isn't my favorite, but really neither was Raf. There is life in that brand though, and it's still "luxury" I think. If I had to choose, of course I would go with Dior over Chanel right now. I have dipped my feet in most other brands, I was immersed in Dior for awhile. I am not a huge fan of the saddle or the totes, and have been through a ton of Lady Diors, so nowhere for me to go with them right now!
> 
> I am doing Hermes and Delvaux. And by Hermes I mean that in the last week I've bought 11 bags. Like  , REALLY doing it! And not everyone has Delvaux, they are so original and all handmade, and no logo, so that makes me happy


I do love Chanel but besides the quality decline the collections have been uninspired especially Cruise 2020.i too have a love affair with my lady dior! I was hesitant on the saddle bag also I think I will get the Montaigne 30 in blue oblique. Hermès has two bags I was looking at I really wanted a light pink boy from Chanel. A little worried cause I was looking at a Halzan but I was told Hermès stopping production of Halzan. Maybe a should look into de


----------



## MHLee

TraceySH said:


> I have had my love affair with Dior! I do love Dior! I think the only thing I have left of the brand right now is a beautiful gold water snake studded small Lady Dior I bought in Florence last year. I have seen the quality decline there as well, and the designs (IMHO) have become a little redundant. BUT the quality IS much better than Chanel, and the customer service is amazing. MGC as a CD isn't my favorite, but really neither was Raf. There is life in that brand though, and it's still "luxury" I think. If I had to choose, of course I would go with Dior over Chanel right now. I have dipped my feet in most other brands, I was immersed in Dior for awhile. I am not a huge fan of the saddle or the totes, and have been through a ton of Lady Diors, so nowhere for me to go with them right now!
> 
> I am doing Hermes and Delvaux. And by Hermes I mean that in the last week I've bought 11 bags. Like  , REALLY doing it! And not everyone has Delvaux, they are so original and all handmade, and no logo, so that makes me happy



Oh I'm so happy you mentioned Delvaux, I've been looking at them recently! I sold nearly ALL of my Chanels including the classic flaps and am down to three. The first two I ever bought and a mini reissue because I love it as a daily and it's proven to be solid so far considering it's from the recent collection. I made the jump to Hermes, a bit by bit, but I'm full in now. I have some vintage H too and they are incredible looking for being over 20 or so years old, so that solidified the leap!


----------



## Laurie C

MHLee said:


> Oh I'm so happy you mentioned Delvaux, I've been looking at them recently! I sold nearly ALL of my Chanels including the classic flaps and am down to three. The first two I ever bought and a mini reissue because I love it as a daily and it's proven to be solid so far considering it's from the recent collection. I made the jump to Hermes, a bit by bit, but I'm full in now. I have some vintage H too and they are incredible looking for being over 20 or so years old, so that solidified the leap!


I looked at Barneys website they are having a sale on some delaux! I might do that and Dior instead of Chanel. Was also considering Hermès Constance 18 but I have no idea what color!


----------



## TraceySH

MHLee said:


> Oh I'm so happy you mentioned Delvaux, I've been looking at them recently! I sold nearly ALL of my Chanels including the classic flaps and am down to three. The first two I ever bought and a mini reissue because I love it as a daily and it's proven to be solid so far considering it's from the recent collection. I made the jump to Hermes, a bit by bit, but I'm full in now. I have some vintage H too and they are incredible looking for being over 20 or so years old, so that solidified the leap!


Thank you for this!! You are inspiring me! I am so glad you're happy with making the switch. Did you ever look back??


----------



## TraceySH

Laurie C said:


> I looked at Barneys website they are having a sale on some delaux! I might do that and Dior instead of Chanel. Was also considering Hermès Constance 18 but I have no idea what color!


They are for sure! If you call someone who works in the dept they might give you a bigger discount FYI...


----------



## mmajolica

TraceySH said:


> I haven't!! I've seen the 2 tone patent classic flaps, the black and red, and I am like  , oh no. No no no. I mean, maybe they are ok in person but to ME, they look very cheaply made.


This really looks like a fake chanel bag. It looks so tacky to me, I was shocked.


----------



## Laurie C

TraceySH said:


> They are for sure! If you call someone who works in the dept they might give you a bigger discount FYI...


That’s awesome! Thanks for the suggest. Do you know anyone there? Which styles do you have? What colors? All their styles look very classic which is completely my style. I think that’s why I always liked Chanel. But that cruise the more I see it the more I question what demographic are they trying to capture? Denim?really?‍♀️


----------



## MHLee

Laurie C said:


> I looked at Barneys website they are having a sale on some delaux! I might do that and Dior instead of Chanel. Was also considering Hermès Constance 18 but I have no idea what color!


Ahhhhh I need to go look right now, hahaha! I had no idea they have a sale on some, thanks!


----------



## MHLee

TraceySH said:


> Thank you for this!! You are inspiring me! I am so glad you're happy with making the switch. Did you ever look back??



Surprisingly, not at all! I think seeing all these quality issues come up has helped push the jump also. I spent a lot of time reading and watching videos on H makes their bags and it really helps justify the pricing. Watching the video from their atelier on making a Kelly was impressive! Seeing how one artisan constructs the bag—amazing. 

However, I do still love how the Chanel Reissues look, and I always will because of the heritage of the house. Chanel to me was true haute couture, the first, so that’s why I keep some pieces. I wish they would have kept that quality going because I always wonder what Gabrielle Chanel would think today of how it’s changed.


----------



## Laurie C

MHLee said:


> Surprisingly, not at all! I think seeing all these quality issues come up has helped push the jump also. I spent a lot of time reading and watching videos on H makes their bags and it really helps justify the pricing. Watching the video from their atelier on making a Kelly was impressive! Seeing how one artisan constructs the bag—amazing.
> 
> However, I do still love how the Chanel Reissues look, and I always will because of the heritage of the house. Chanel to me was true haute couture, the first, so that’s why I keep some pieces. I wish they would have kept that quality going because I always wonder what Gabrielle Chanel would think today of how it’s changed.


She IS turning in her grave!


----------



## TraceySH

Does anyone else think this looks like Ann Taylor JCrew Kate Spade?


----------



## Laurie C

TraceySH said:


> Does anyone else think this looks like Ann Taylor JCrew Kate Spade?








J CREW - 2016 YUP = CHANNEL 2020


----------



## lovieluvslux

Yes and Yes. Nothing wrong with that - it's just not as elevated IMO.  I wonder what the price point on the blazers?


----------



## TraceySH

lovieluvslux said:


> Yes and Yes. Nothing wrong with that - it's just not as elevated IMO.  I wonder what the price point on the blazers?


I agree nothing wrong with it at all! Just looks pedestrian basic workwear. 
Colors are great. But for 5k for a blazer... I would def just go to JCrew...


----------



## Laurie C

TraceySH said:


> I agree nothing wrong with it at all! Just looks pedestrian basic workwear.
> Colors are great. But for 5k for a blazer... I would def just go to JCrew...


Exactly the point. You can get same stuff at j crew!


----------



## kate1988

Yes it does and not just look but made the same way ,Chanel clothing are made from cheap polyester not cashmere,so popular red jumper with huge cc that just come out l wanted so much but for £2500 made off polyester no thanks


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

I am definitely done buying more Chanel.  I find their prices insulting for the quality that you’re getting. I refuse to pay so much just to carry their logo.  I am selling a few and keeping my reissue 225 and 226, a golden class patent bag and a chevron clutch.  Truthfully I would probably sell the golden class and the clutch except I know I’d lose quite a bit so I’d rather just keep them and use them.   I am totally in love with Hermes now.  I am also very interested to see Delvaux and Moynat in person.  They  seem to also have excellent quality and beautiful designs.


----------



## Laurie C

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> I am definitely done buying more Chanel.  I find their prices insulting for the quality that you’re getting. I refuse to pay so much just to carry their logo.  I am selling a few and keeping my reissue 225 and 226, a golden class patent bag and a chevron clutch.  Truthfully I would probably sell the golden class and the clutch except I know I’d lose quite a bit so I’d rather just keep them and use them.   I am totally in love with Hermes now.  I am also very interested to see Delvaux and Moynat in person.  They  seem to also have excellent quality and beautiful designs.


been looking into Delvaux too and Dior. Something recently I like about Dior( My Lady Dior leather wears much better than my chanel calfskin). I DID like the colors Chanel used last couple of years - but NOT recently. RIP KARL


----------



## Abba13

Aquaamyca said:


> So I just got this medium classic flap from the Chanel boutique. It’s from 2018 but I loved the color and pattern so I didn’t care that it’s old. But I just noticed that the back of the bag has a few spots where paint has scratched off and I haven’t even used the bag. Return right? It’s only going to get worse if I actually use it right?


Yes....return...no doubt about it.


----------



## annanna02

[I recently ordered a CF m/l from Saks before the price increase. However, the bag has a loose thread on the left corner, also the caviar looks very dull and matte compared to another flap of mine. My SA at Saks agrees to exchange the flap for me and promises that I don’t need to pay for the price difference (after increase). However, I will need to wait for another shipment their Saks store receive. My SA has no idea when the next shipment will come, which makes me super stressful... does any lady here have any ideas that how often Saks would get shipment for classics? Any input would be greatly appreciated. Many thanks in advance.]

Update on my purchase. My Saks SA was able to find me a replace after slightly more than two weeks. The new CF m/l I received is a 29 series, MIF, very shiny and buttery caviar, doesn't look dry and matte at all, no thread issue. However, when I take a closer look at the bag, I saw a peeling on the left side of the bag (as shown in the pic.). Literally heartbroken.... It's a hard decision but I returned it today... Very sad indeed.

Besides, I keep thinking if the department store stock tend to have poorer quality than boutique stock... The two flaps I ordered from Saks both have some quality issues (either loose thread or peeling). I used to order one caviar mini from BG, and that one has a loose thread as well... Most of my boutique orders tend to be ok in terms of quality. Probably I am just not lucky enough with department store purchase.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Laurie C said:


> been looking into Delvaux too and Dior. Something recently I like about Dior( My Lady Dior leather wears much better than my chanel calfskin). I DID like the colors Chanel used last couple of years - but NOT recently. RIP KARL


I’m also a fan of Dior and have a few from Raf but haven’t bought any in a few years.


----------



## Purseonic Woman

Laurie C said:


> Exactly the point. You can get same stuff at j crew!


There is everything wrong with this. Chanel jackets have (until recently) historically been special in some way; referencing buttons, textiles, exquisite woven tweed, pocket placement, contrasting colors, and overall construction.   From what I view on the Chanel website the colored tweeds look like terry cloth and the pink coat in Look 17 doesn’t appear to have a lining. For $7800. A blatant insult.


----------



## Purseonic Woman

TraceySH said:


> Does anyone else think this looks like Ann Taylor JCrew Kate Spade?


Based on this picture, KS might deserve more credit.


----------



## TraceySH

Purseonic Woman said:


> Based on this picture, KS might deserve more credit.


So true. I was being kind.


----------



## Purseonic Woman

You were definitely kind. I am surprised that prices have been increased so soon after the last increase.


----------



## TraceySH

Purseonic Woman said:


> You were definitely kind. I am surprised that prices have been increased so soon after the last increase.


It’s unrelated to anything but an already declining market and pinches in sales. They are hedging for a storm. Or maybe a buyout with a Hail Mary selling the last fuel in their souls for a golden parachute for the wertheimers.


----------



## Purseonic Woman

An interesting perspective! Please do explain further...


----------



## TraceySH

Purseonic Woman said:


> An interesting perspective! Please do explain further...


I referenced a BoF article a bit up in this thread about LV and Chanel increasing prices to avoid having to shut down any retail boutiques like many other American designers are having to do cuz it would be a death knoll. Further:

1) wertheimers published earnings for the first time ever last year 
2) many many rumors of a buyout circulating the last year 
3) Karl is gone and not replaced by a new CD
4) brand is taking back all leased boutiques 
5) milking profits like crazy - decreasing quality, outsourcing production, end of exotics, using fabrics, no more lesage artisans for bags (and not much for rtw), cutting staff benefits, reducing commissions 
6) going VERY mainstream a la Michael kors. Except Michael kors quality is probably way better in every way 
7) producing 10-15 million bags a year. All by machine. All rtw also but machine now as well. 
8) catering more towards those desperate to wear a logo than those who want real luxury (different SE bracket)

I am sure there’s more. But just my 2 cents.


----------



## Purseonic Woman

Your insights are right on, I think.  I’d forgotten about the Ws publishing earnings for the first time. I was not aware of the lesage change, among other things. Used to read BOF and have to get back to it, thank you for the reminder. Would you mind please linking me the article?

Yes, more bags to keep up with the increasing demand. I would not be surprised if this stuff was being secretly made in China or other country not Italy or France.

I’ve no quarrel with capitalism, but these recent developments are indicative of so much greed.
And if there was genuine concern for the House, employees, and clients, changes could be made to increase/maintain quality while still practicing good business.


----------



## TraceySH

Purseonic Woman said:


> Your insights are right on, I think.  I’d forgotten about the Ws publishing earnings for the first time. I was not aware of the lesage change, among other things. Used to read BOF and have to get back to it, thank you for the reminder. Would you mind please linking me the article?
> 
> Yes, more bags to keep up with the increasing demand. I would not be surprised if this stuff was being secretly made in China or other country not Italy or France.
> 
> I’ve no quarrel with capitalism, but these recent developments are indicative of so much greed.
> And if there was genuine concern for the House, employees, and clients, changes could be made to increase/maintain quality while still practicing good business.


Ok I’ve spent the last 20 min searching for that specific one but here’s another reference as well...


----------



## TraceySH

In case anyone needed a 2200 sweatshirt that isn’t BAD but like if you wanted to let people know what you are wearing this should do the trick


----------



## resrobin15

TraceySH said:


> Does anyone else think this looks like Ann Taylor JCrew Kate Spade?


Those skinny ribbon tie belts bother me a lot....


----------



## Laurie C

TraceySH said:


> I referenced a BoF article a bit up in this thread about LV and Chanel increasing prices to avoid having to shut down any retail boutiques like many other American designers are having to do cuz it would be a death knoll. Further:
> 
> 1) wertheimers published earnings for the first time ever last year
> 2) many many rumors of a buyout circulating the last year
> 3) Karl is gone and not replaced by a new CD
> 4) brand is taking back all leased boutiques
> 5) milking profits like crazy - decreasing quality, outsourcing production, end of exotics, using fabrics, no more lesage artisans for bags (and not much for rtw), cutting staff benefits, reducing commissions
> 6) going VERY mainstream a la Michael kors. Except Michael kors quality is probably way better in every way
> 7) producing 10-15 million bags a year. All by machine. All rtw also but machine now as well.
> 8) catering more towards those desperate to wear a logo than those who want real luxury (different SE bracket)
> 
> I am sure there’s more. But just my 2 cents.


WOW! Great points! Especially about taking the Boutiques back. Something is defiantly going on. That being the case I think they also feel pressure from Dior/Gucci. I was told Dior plans to OPEN almost 25 MORE stores in the US this year. So yes everything you wrote makes complete sense!


----------



## Laurie C

TraceySH said:


> In case anyone needed a 2200 sweatshirt that isn’t BAD but like if you wanted to let people know what you are wearing this should do the trick


UMM, is this GUCCI OR CHANEL? Why do i feel this whole collection is a Chanel COPY of every other brand( patten leather=Dior)


----------



## Purseonic Woman

This looks very Forever 21.


----------



## Keren16

Since transitioning to Hermes, I sold several Chanel bags recently to edit  my collection. The prices I received for bags bought from the early 2000s forward were much less than the vintage bag. It's telling to me what consignment shops think of the newer quality. Most of the bags I sold were classics & in good condition


----------



## Purseonic Woman

duplicate post


----------



## Purseonic Woman

Keren16 said:


> Since transitioning to Hermes, I sold several Chanel bags recently to edit  my collection. The prices I received for bags bought from the early 2000s forward were much less than the vintage bag. It's telling to me what consignment shops think of the newer quality. Most of the bags I sold were classics & in good condition


Did you keep any of your Chanel bags?


----------



## 18eve

Nice points!!! One change I can feel is my Chanel SA is keeping texting me of new bags which i had no interest in.


----------



## Laurie C

18eve said:


> Nice points!!! One change I can feel is my Chanel SA is keeping texting me of new bags which i had no interest in.


OH MY SAME thing happened to me. What was even worse was around lunch I went to Chanel IT WAS EMPTY. I wanted to see Cruise in person(the colors, the feel the styles). It was so boring what they DID have it looked just like last season and the PATTEN was SO cheesy. The bags and the slgs. Even worse than that the SA seemed so uninspired by the new collection. Like she really was thinking this is a waste BC its just redundant.


----------



## kate1988

Taking about Chanel price increases did anyone else noticed that Chanel actually had not one but 2 price increases in space off 4 days in uk  ?then suddenly after few days they go back to increase number 1,maybe they thought  it’s way pushing


----------



## lovieluvslux

Woah!  That is harsh.  Customers must be upset about this,



kate1988 said:


> Taking about Chanel price increases did anyone else noticed that Chanel actually had not one but 2 price increases in space off 4 days in uk  ?then suddenly after few days they go back to increase number 1,maybe they thought  it’s way pushing


----------



## Liberté

TraceySH said:


> I referenced a BoF article a bit up in this thread about LV and Chanel increasing prices to avoid having to shut down any retail boutiques like many other American designers are having to do cuz it would be a death knoll. Further:
> 
> 1) wertheimers published earnings for the first time ever last year
> 2) many many rumors of a buyout circulating the last year
> 3) Karl is gone and not replaced by a new CD
> 4) brand is taking back all leased boutiques
> 5) milking profits like crazy - decreasing quality, outsourcing production, end of exotics, using fabrics, no more lesage artisans for bags (and not much for rtw), cutting staff benefits, reducing commissions
> 6) going VERY mainstream a la Michael kors. Except Michael kors quality is probably way better in every way
> 7) producing 10-15 million bags a year. All by machine. All rtw also but machine now as well.
> 8) catering more towards those desperate to wear a logo than those who want real luxury (different SE bracket)
> 
> I am sure there’s more. But just my 2 cents.



Yeah, and now that you mention it, after the financial crisis hit and when the luxury conglomerates were still performing well on the stock market and hiking prices, many of the contractors (for luxury goods) in France did take a hit. There were a number of article sin French news about it back then. The price hikes could be one way to make up the difference in volumes... It's not just Chanel that has increased prices of course, but it seems like Chanel is one of the more extreme cases, especially considering the products...


----------



## annanna02

annanna02 said:


> [I recently ordered a CF m/l from Saks before the price increase. However, the bag has a loose thread on the left corner, also the caviar looks very dull and matte compared to another flap of mine. My SA at Saks agrees to exchange the flap for me and promises that I don’t need to pay for the price difference (after increase). However, I will need to wait for another shipment their Saks store receive. My SA has no idea when the next shipment will come, which makes me super stressful... does any lady here have any ideas that how often Saks would get shipment for classics? Any input would be greatly appreciated. Many thanks in advance.]
> 
> Update on my purchase. My Saks SA was able to find me a replace after slightly more than two weeks. The new CF m/l I received is a 29 series, MIF, very shiny and buttery caviar, doesn't look dry and matte at all, no thread issue. However, when I take a closer look at the bag, I saw a peeling on the left side of the bag (as shown in the pic.). Literally heartbroken.... It's a hard decision but I returned it today... Very sad indeed.
> 
> Besides, I keep thinking if the department store stock tend to have poorer quality than boutique stock... The two flaps I ordered from Saks both have some quality issues (either loose thread or peeling). I used to order one caviar mini from BG, and that one has a loose thread as well... Most of my boutique orders tend to be ok in terms of quality. Probably I am just not lucky enough with department store purchase.


Because of the quality issue (peeling) I found, I returned the bag to my local Saks this time without sending back to my Saks SA in another State, as my billing cycle is coming up, I want to have a smooth return process. Today I received a complaint text message from my Saks SA, saying that he wasted a medium classic flap on me. Despite I have introduced so many clients to him. After I explained the situation to him, he replied me, I hope you can find your perfect bag. Which sounds very ironic, sounds like he think I am over-react or over picky. He also mentioned he has a long list of client waiting for this bag. If my understanding is correct, basically, if I send him back this bag with peeling on the side, he will instantly sell to another client : )

Completely lost my words and no more Saks purchase for sure.


----------



## MHLee

annanna02 said:


> Because of the quality issue (peeling) I found, I returned the bag to my local Saks this time without sending back to my SA, as my billing cycle is coming up, I want to have a smooth return process. Today received a complaint text message from my SA, saying that he wasted a medium classic flap on me. Despite I have introduced so many clients to him. After I explained the situation to him, he replied me, I hope you can find your perfect bag. Which sounds very ironic, sounds like he think I am over-react or over picky. He also mentioned he has a long list of client waiting for this bag. If my understanding is correct, basically, if I send him back this bag with peeling on the side, he will instantly sell to another client : )
> 
> Completely lost my words and no more Saks purchase for sure.



What?! He actually texted you to say that?! That seems really ridiculous to me, considering you've bought with him before and you've introduced several clients to him. You'd think he'd be much more understanding about the bag having quality concerns. I don't think I'd handle getting a text like that very well.


----------



## annanna02

MHLee said:


> What?! He actually texted you to say that?! That seems really ridiculous to me, considering you've bought with him before and you've introduced several clients to him. You'd think he'd be much more understanding about the bag having quality concerns. I don't think I'd handle getting a text like that very well.


Yes, I lost my words when I received the text message. I think return to any Saks store is the right and benefit that Saks Department store grants to its client...


----------



## MHLee

annanna02 said:


> Yes, I lost my words when I received the text message. I think return to any Saks store is the right and benefit that Saks Department store grants to its client...



Exactly! I still can't believe he would actually text you that. I think I'm just in shock. Thinking back when I bought my very first Chanel the SA at the time had gone through a couple in the back room and she brought them out but only to show me she didn't want to sell them to me because they didn't look right, and then brought a third that was really well-made. Even after I left with it, she still texted me to say she was sorry it took so long and that she felt the first couple bags weren't right. So reading your post really did surprise me that the SA thought it was ok to talk to you that way!


----------



## annanna02

MHLee said:


> Exactly! I still can't believe he would actually text you that. I think I'm just in shock. Thinking back when I bought my very first Chanel the SA at the time had gone through a couple in the back room and she brought them out but only to show me she didn't want to sell them to me because they didn't look right, and then brought a third that was really well-made. Even after I left with it, she still texted me to say she was sorry it took so long and that she felt the first couple bags weren't right. So reading your post really did surprise me that the SA thought it was ok to talk to you that way!


Your SA is for sure a sweet and nice one. Yes, I can't believe my eye as well when I received the text message. I feel as a client, even I make the return, I still suffer a lot of stress, because I need to go through this hard thinking process, plus I do want the bag I am not ordering for fun! With such a hassle, a text message like this definitely makes me more uncomfortable and stressful...and makes me feel like if I am doing something wrong


----------



## MHLee

annanna02 said:


> Your SA is for sure a sweet and nice one. Yes, I can't believe my eye as well when I received the text message. I feel as a client, even I make the return, I still suffer a lot of stress, because I need to go through this hard thinking process, plus I do want the bag I am not ordering for fun! With such a hassle, a text message like this definitely makes me more uncomfortable and stressful...and makes me feel like if I am doing something wrong



You definitely didn't do anything wrong, and it's unfair of the SA to say that to you when it's already not a happy situation. Buying a bag we've lusted over for so long should be a much happier occasion. Chanel's quality issues have so many of us bummed out because we love/loved them, but having an SA act out is like getting kicked when you're already down. I'm sorry to read that you've been having a rough time


----------



## annanna02

MHLee said:


> You definitely didn't do anything wrong, and it's unfair of the SA to say that to you when it's already not a happy situation. Buying a bag we've lusted over for so long should be a much happier occasion. Chanel's quality issues have so many of us bummed out because we love/loved them, but having an SA act out is like getting kicked when you're already down. I'm sorry to read that you've been having a rough time


Thanks so much for your kind reply, it's definitely makes me feel better and help me recover from the frustration.


----------



## Laurie C

annanna02 said:


> Thanks so much for your kind reply, it's definitely makes me feel better and help me recover from the frustration.


YOU DID NOTHING WRONG! its your RIGHT as a customer to return thats something that happens in EVERY retail store. The fact that he said that to you shows how unprofessional he is. Take your business elsewhere to someone who will respect you as a client ! and i would TEXT him that! and maybe even call Chanel customer service. He has NO right to disrespect you!


----------



## annanna02

Laurie C said:


> YOU DID NOTHING WRONG! its your RIGHT as a customer to return thats something that happens in EVERY retail store. The fact that he said that to you shows how unprofessional he is. Take your business elsewhere to someone who will respect you as a client ! and i would TEXT him that! and maybe even call Chanel customer service. He has NO right to disrespect you!


Thanks for your message. I do feel offended by my SA's message and will not work with him again.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Laurie C said:


> YOU DID NOTHING WRONG! its your RIGHT as a customer to return thats something that happens in EVERY retail store. The fact that he said that to you shows how unprofessional he is. Take your business elsewhere to someone who will respect you as a client ! and i would TEXT him that! and maybe even call Chanel customer service. He has NO right to disrespect you!



+1. I agree with everything said here. Very unprofessional behavior and should not go unaddressed. I’d dump that SA asap.


----------



## lovexchanel

annanna02 said:


> Because of the quality issue (peeling) I found, I returned the bag to my local Saks this time without sending back to my Saks SA in another State, as my billing cycle is coming up, I want to have a smooth return process. Today I received a complaint text message from my Saks SA, saying that he wasted a medium classic flap on me. Despite I have introduced so many clients to him. After I explained the situation to him, he replied me, I hope you can find your perfect bag. Which sounds very ironic, sounds like he think I am over-react or over picky. He also mentioned he has a long list of client waiting for this bag. If my understanding is correct, basically, if I send him back this bag with peeling on the side, he will instantly sell to another client : )
> 
> Completely lost my words and no more Saks purchase for sure.



that's the thing i find frustrating, it's not like we want to return but the quality is just not consistent throughout, which makes us have to return it. Loose threads and peeling are issues that can get worse throughout time and with the updated limited warranty (5 years) it's just terrible the way chanel is going.  if we found a quality bag with no issues, we wouldn't to keep returning a bag. i would rather have the bags machine made than hand-made so it can be perfect.


----------



## annanna02

lovexchanel said:


> that's the thing i find frustrating, it's not like we want to return but the quality is just not consistent throughout, which makes us have to return it. Loose threads and peeling are issues that can get worse throughout time and with the updated limited warranty (5 years) it's just terrible the way chanel is going.  if we found a quality bag with no issues, we wouldn't to keep returning a bag. i would rather have the bags machine made than hand-made so it can be perfect.


Yes, exactly. I think peeling and loose thread are just so unpredictable, I never know what would happen in the future with this bag. Especially because Chanel warranty doesn't fix leather either, I feel more insecure with this purchase.


----------



## nycmamaofone

atlsweetpea11 said:


> +1. I agree with everything said here. Very unprofessional behavior and should not go unaddressed. I’d dump that SA asap.



In addition to dumping this SA, please report him to management. I wouldn’t stand for behavior like that.


----------



## UneLiaison

Almost bought this WOC in Germany - not sure if you are able to spot this in the photo but there is a loose thread next to the closure, although it's brand new. 
SA said they can't fix it. Was very disappointed...


----------



## Liberté

UneLiaison said:


> Almost bought this WOC in Germany - not sure if you are able to spot this in the photo but there is a loose thread next to the closure, although it's brand new.
> SA said they can't fix it. Was very disappointed...



I can't believe she said they can't fix a loose thread. It sounds like a joke.


----------



## Pisces317

einertia said:


> I’ll let the picture speak for itself then. I don’t know where they’re going with this...
> View attachment 4588906


I saw these also and almost fainted!


----------



## bellaxoxo

I have been put off buying new Chanel the prices are extortionate for lacking in quality bags.. even my Chanel Pondicherry from 2012 after a little while had nasty sticky orange glue seeping from all the seems onto the white leather  I took it to a leather specialist as I didn’t know what it was and was shocked when he told me it was rock bottom cheapest craft glue and he told me Chanel isn’t the only luxury brand to use this! Shocking. Took hours of literally scraping to get the glue off whilst trying not to damage the leather.


----------



## Sourisbrune

annanna02 said:


> Because of the quality issue (peeling) I found, I returned the bag to my local Saks this time without sending back to my Saks SA in another State, as my billing cycle is coming up, I want to have a smooth return process. Today I received a complaint text message from my Saks SA, saying that he wasted a medium classic flap on me. Despite I have introduced so many clients to him. After I explained the situation to him, he replied me, I hope you can find your perfect bag. Which sounds very ironic, sounds like he think I am over-react or over picky. He also mentioned he has a long list of client waiting for this bag. If my understanding is correct, basically, if I send him back this bag with peeling on the side, he will instantly sell to another client : )
> 
> Completely lost my words and no more Saks purchase for sure.


I’ve talked to a couple of managers from Chanel in NM and they say they’re getting a lot of returns for quality reasons, especially since the price increases.  Customers are checking out their bags more/better with the recent (past two years) prices.  They refuse to say that the quality is deteriorating (because they work for the company), but they talked about how particular customers are nowadays.  Ummmmmm, yeah.  The quality on some bags look like Forever 21 quality at a multi thousand dollar price tag.

I’ve gotten the stink-eye from a sales associate for making two exchanges- after closer inspection at home (where my initial ‘Oh-my-goodness-I-can’t-believe-this-bag-is-mine’ reaction wore off), I noticed missed stitches and wonky loose hardware.  I exchanged them for the same bags, but got such an attitude.  I was told I could send them in for repairs-  What?!  A month long repair for a $4-6K bag I bought one or two days earlier? 

Returns and exchanges look bad for the store.  I have an idea ... put out a better product!!!!!!

After the exchanges I saw my returned bags back on the shelves.  According to my manager friends, they were resold.  One thing to think about- Nordstrom (used to and I think still does) and NM sell their past season bags through Fashionphile.  Fashionphile, imo bumps up the prices- great for their bottom line and a bummer for potential customers.  Please remember the Chanel bags listed as new on FP are sometimes the returned-for-quality-reason bags.  Chanel and other luxury brands are going to sell those bags with mistakes any way they can!!!!!  And without losing a dime!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Liberté said:


> I can't believe she said they can't fix a loose thread. It sounds like a joke.


I think what they meant was that it’d be a complicated repair (removing the clasp and all) and they don’t feel like making the customer happy and putting out a great product.
Their excuse is sooooooo lame.


----------



## Laurie C

Sourisbrune said:


> I’ve talked to a couple of managers from Chanel in NM and they say they’re getting a lot of returns for quality reasons, especially since the price increases.  Customers are checking out their bags more/better with the recent (past two years) prices.  They refuse to say that the quality is deteriorating (because they work for the company), but they talked about how particular customers are nowadays.  Ummmmmm, yeah.  The quality on some bags looks like Forever 21 quality at a multi thousand dollar price tag.
> 
> I’ve gotten the stink-eye from a sales associate for making two exchanges- after closer inspection at home (where my initial “Oh my goodness I can’t believe this bag is mine” reaction wore off), I noticed missed stitches and wonky loose hardware.  I exchanged them for the same bags, but got such an attitude.  I was told I could send them in for repairs-  What?!  A month long repair for a $4-6K bag I bought one or two days earlier?
> 
> Returns and exchanges look bad for the store, but put out a better product!!!!!!
> 
> Yes, after the exchanges I saw my returned bags back on the shelves.  According to my manager friends, they were resold.  One thing to think about- Nordstrom (used to and I think still does) and NM sell their past season bags through Fashionphile.  Fashionphile, imo bumps up the prices- great for their bottom line and a bummer for potential customers.  But remember, the Chanel bags listed as new on FP are sometimes the returned-for-quality-reason bags.


interesting! wow there are serious quality issues. At first I thought I was ppl just complaining but I had it happen to me twice with the SAME wallet and also a bag I bought last year! I never knew that about Fashionpile, I have always been leary of 3rd party websites bc there are so many incredible SUPER FAKES out there I am paranoid of spending lots of $ and getting a fake. I DO KNOW that Net-A-Porter is legit


----------



## Laurie C

Sourisbrune said:


> I’ve talked to a couple of managers from Chanel in NM and they say they’re getting a lot of returns for quality reasons, especially since the price increases.  Customers are checking out their bags more/better with the recent (past two years) prices.  They refuse to say that the quality is deteriorating (because they work for the company), but they talked about how particular customers are nowadays.  Ummmmmm, yeah.  The quality on some bags look like Forever 21 quality at a multi thousand dollar price tag.
> 
> I’ve gotten the stink-eye from a sales associate for making two exchanges- after closer inspection at home (where my initial ‘Oh-my-goodness-I-can’t-believe-this-bag-is-mine’ reaction wore off), I noticed missed stitches and wonky loose hardware.  I exchanged them for the same bags, but got such an attitude.  I was told I could send them in for repairs-  What?!  A month long repair for a $4-6K bag I bought one or two days earlier?
> 
> Returns and exchanges look bad for the store.  I have an idea ... put out a better product!!!!!!
> 
> After the exchanges I saw my returned bags back on the shelves.  According to my manager friends, they were resold.  One thing to think about- Nordstrom (used to and I think still does) and NM sell their past season bags through Fashionphile.  Fashionphile, imo bumps up the prices- great for their bottom line and a bummer for potential customers.  Please remember the Chanel bags listed as new on FP are sometimes the returned-for-quality-reason bags.  Chanel and other luxury brands are going to sell those bags with mistakes any way they can!!!!!  And without losing a dime!


just went on Fashionpile. Honestly their prices seems really high. I mean its almost the same as retail.


----------



## kate1988

Laurie C said:


> just went on Fashionpile. Honestly their prices seems really high. I mean its almost the same as retail.


For popular items even double retail l don’t know how they still in business


----------



## Votezcoco

Sourisbrune said:


> I’ve talked to a couple of managers from Chanel in NM and they say they’re getting a lot of returns for quality reasons, especially since the price increases.  Customers are checking out their bags more/better with the recent (past two years) prices.  They refuse to say that the quality is deteriorating (because they work for the company), but they talked about how particular customers are nowadays.  Ummmmmm, yeah.  The quality on some bags look like Forever 21 quality at a multi thousand dollar price tag.
> 
> I’ve gotten the stink-eye from a sales associate for making two exchanges- after closer inspection at home (where my initial ‘Oh-my-goodness-I-can’t-believe-this-bag-is-mine’ reaction wore off), I noticed missed stitches and wonky loose hardware.  I exchanged them for the same bags, but got such an attitude.  I was told I could send them in for repairs-  What?!  A month long repair for a $4-6K bag I bought one or two days earlier?
> 
> Returns and exchanges look bad for the store.  I have an idea ... put out a better product!!!!!!
> 
> After the exchanges I saw my returned bags back on the shelves.  According to my manager friends, they were resold.  One thing to think about- Nordstrom (used to and I think still does) and NM sell their past season bags through Fashionphile.  Fashionphile, imo bumps up the prices- great for their bottom line and a bummer for potential customers.  Please remember the Chanel bags listed as new on FP are sometimes the returned-for-quality-reason bags.  Chanel and other luxury brands are going to sell those bags with mistakes any way they can!!!!!  And without losing a dime!


Fashionphile is a disgusting place!!! and Neiman’s sells mostly returned items. Neimans is going out of business with billions in debt...they are bankrupt!!!
Don’t buy from  fashionphile or real real , they are all nasty , old, defective, used Items and chanel bags/items nobody wants!!!

They have nasty glue on chanel bags and accessories that then fashionphile tries to sell for triple the price!!!  Soon to be closed for good  neimans and out of business fashionphile !!!


----------



## babevivtan

Laurie C said:


> That’s awesome! Thanks for the suggest. Do you know anyone there? Which styles do you have? What colors? All their styles look very classic which is completely my style. I think that’s why I always liked Chanel. But that cruise the more I see it the more I question what demographic are they trying to capture? Denim?really?‍♀️



cld it be the younger and younger crowd? Nothing caught my eye for cruise ... maybe I am getting too old


----------



## babevivtan

doni said:


> Can't talk about the quality of current classic flaps, but I went in Chanel twice this season with the intention of purchasing a seasonal piece from Lagerfeld's last collection, sort of a memento. I just could not bring myself to buy any of them. Found them plasticky, sort of cheaply looking and made... And hello, cotton fabric linings for 4000+ eur bags?  They don't look or feel at all any better than, say, Saint Laurent bags, but are twice if not thrice the price...
> 
> Last bag I bought in Chanel was the Gabrielle pochette. Bought it for a special occasion but I have to say I have been using it a lot. It is a great design no doubt. But the zipper hardware with the CCs started loosing color by the second outing. Now it is no longer possible to tell whether it is gold or silver or what... This should not happen at this price level.


I hope YSL bags e.g. College compare well in terms of quality? They are more palatable in terms of pricing, for sure especially with the recent crazy increase again.


----------



## Luv n bags

annanna02 said:


> Because of the quality issue (peeling) I found, I returned the bag to my local Saks this time without sending back to my Saks SA in another State, as my billing cycle is coming up, I want to have a smooth return process. Today I received a complaint text message from my Saks SA, saying that he wasted a medium classic flap on me. Despite I have introduced so many clients to him. After I explained the situation to him, he replied me, I hope you can find your perfect bag. Which sounds very ironic, sounds like he think I am over-react or over picky. He also mentioned he has a long list of client waiting for this bag. If my understanding is correct, basically, if I send him back this bag with peeling on the side, he will instantly sell to another client : )
> 
> Completely lost my words and no more Saks purchase for sure.



Are you kidding? An SA texting to chastise you? I have never heard of such a thing.  Block him.


----------



## babevivtan

sparklywacky said:


> I’m just waiting for them to release a So Black Jumbo Classic Flap and I think I’m done. For bags so expensive, the quality should be exceptional.
> 
> I’d love to transition to Hermes, but I mostly prefer a black Kelly or Birkin so it would be hard to get them directly from Hermes. Definitely not considering getting a resale because it’s mostly double the original price, some even more.


Same here. And I am not in the right SES for Hermes anyway. I can’t comfortably afford one!


----------



## TWNG

babevivtan said:


> I hope YSL bags e.g. College compare well in terms of quality? They are more palatable in terms of pricing, for sure especially with the recent crazy increase again.


I have a large college and can pretty much say quality is great. It’s a very practical  and low maintenance bag. 
Kate WOC is great too; just speaking the items I have from the brand.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Laurie C said:


> just went on Fashionpile. Honestly their prices seems really high. I mean its almost the same as retail.


I don’t buy through FP anymore, even if the bag is a past season must have.  They have bumped their prices up to ridiculous levels, Chanel doesn’t warranty the new bags through them and I now have to pay sales tax.  I don’t need any bag that badly.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Votezcoco said:


> Fashionphile is a disgusting place!!! and Neiman’s sells mostly returned items. Neimans is going out of business with billions in debt...they are bankrupt!!!
> Don’t buy from  fashionphile or real real , they are all nasty , old, defective, used Items and chanel bags/items nobody wants!!!
> 
> They have nasty glue on chanel bags and accessories that then fashionphile tries to sell for triple the price!!!  Soon to be closed for good  neimans and out of business fashionphile !!!



I know NM near me wanted to end their lease early.  At the time my husband had the neighboring corporate offices and stores in the corp/retail center as part of his management portfolio.  The owner said “No.”. NM is hemorrhaging money and waiting out the clock.

FP used to make excellent offers for my old bags and wallets.  This was before they got popular and worked with YouTube personalities.  Its been a couple of years since I last sold to FP because of the low offers on my excellent bags.  Even with their price increases, their offer amounts have decreased.

Lately, I’ve found another favorite brand.  I miss Chanel, but I’m also more careful with my money.  Quality and warranties matter.


----------



## Sourisbrune

babevivtan said:


> Same here. And I am not in the right SES for Hermes anyway. I can’t comfortably afford one!



I just read under your comment that you’re saving for a new home.  Congratulations!  Definitely better than a handbag!


----------



## Laurie C

Sourisbrune said:


> I know NM near me wanted to end their lease early.  At the time my husband had the neighboring corporate offices and stores in the corp/retail center as part of his management portfolio.  The owner said “No.”. NM is hemorrhaging money and waiting out the clock.
> 
> FP used to make excellent offers for my old bags and wallets.  This was before they got popular and worked with YouTube personalities.  Its been a couple of years since I last sold to FP because of the low offers on my excellent bags.  Even with their price increases, their offer amounts have decreased.
> 
> Lately, I’ve found another favorite brand.  I miss Chanel, but I’m also more careful with my money.  Quality and warranties matter.


interesting I ordered something from neimans and it was midsized and just not right plus their customer service is horrendous! and this wasn't my first bad experience with them hummm


----------



## Sourisbrune

Laurie C said:


> interesting I ordered something from neimans and it was midsized and just not right plus their customer service is horrendous! and this wasn't my first bad experience with them hummm



I agree!  I got a fake bag one time when I ordered online from NM.  It was obviously a low end fake (bad quality all around).  I took it to the store and I could tell the woman at customer service knew it was a fake, but she told me I was wrong and NM would never sell fakes.  Then she came short of accusing me that I was trying to play the old switcheroo.

I took the bag to a sales counter and talked to a manager who returned the bag.  The manager said fake returns are becoming common and the people who work in the warehouse can’t tell the difference.  I guess that’s their way of saying “Buyer Beware”.

I’m sure I had a fake Chanel sent by another NM store, too.  It was baaaaaaad!  Even the SA said it looked bad.  The leather was unfinished in places and the pieces didn’t match up.

After I left, the NM sales associate put it on a shelf.  Weeks later I went in and acted all innocent and asked a new SA about the black crossbody I saw on the shelf weeks before (my returned fake)- she said it had sold a week before.

Check out 408California408’s most recent vlog on YouTube.  It’s about her Chanel boots.  It’s a must see!!!!!  And her boots came from the Chanel factory!


----------



## Laurie C

Sourisbrune said:


> I agree!  I got a fake bag one time when I ordered online from NM.  It was obviously a low end fake (bad quality all around).  I took it to the store and I could tell the woman at customer service knew it was a fake, but she told me I was wrong and NM would never sell fakes.  Then she came short of accusing me that I was trying to play the old switcheroo.
> 
> I took the bag to a sales counter and talked to a manager who returned the bag.  The manager said fake returns are becoming common and the people who work in the warehouse can’t tell the difference.  I guess that’s their way of saying “Buyer Beware”.
> 
> I’m sure I had a fake Chanel sent by another NM store, too.  It was baaaaaaad!  Even the SA said it looked bad.  The leather was unfinished in places and the pieces didn’t match up.
> 
> After I left, the NM sales associate put it on a shelf.  Weeks later I went in and acted all innocent and asked a new SA about the black crossbody I saw on the shelf weeks before (my returned fake)- she said it had sold a week before.
> 
> Check out 408California408’s most recent vlog on YouTube.  It’s about her Chanel boots.  It’s a must see!!!!!  And her boots came from the Chanel factory!


wow now i am really worried bc i want this wallet and the only store that has it is nm! i have bought chanel from Bloomingdales and never though twice - but maybe i should stay away from nm. !!THANKS for the warning


----------



## thebagqueen

Laurie C said:


> wow now i am really worried bc i want this wallet and the only store that has it is nm! i have bought chanel from Bloomingdales and never though twice - but maybe i should stay away from nm. !!THANKS for the warning





Sourisbrune said:


> I agree!  I got a fake bag one time when I ordered online from NM.  It was obviously a low end fake (bad quality all around).  I took it to the store and I could tell the woman at customer service knew it was a fake, but she told me I was wrong and NM would never sell fakes.  Then she came short of accusing me that I was trying to play the old switcheroo.
> 
> I took the bag to a sales counter and talked to a manager who returned the bag.  The manager said fake returns are becoming common and the people who work in the warehouse can’t tell the difference.  I guess that’s their way of saying “Buyer Beware”.
> 
> I’m sure I had a fake Chanel sent by another NM store, too.  It was baaaaaaad!  Even the SA said it looked bad.  The leather was unfinished in places and the pieces didn’t match up.
> 
> After I left, the NM sales associate put it on a shelf.  Weeks later I went in and acted all innocent and asked a new SA about the black crossbody I saw on the shelf weeks before (my returned fake)- she said it had sold a week before.
> 
> Check out 408California408’s most recent vlog on YouTube.  It’s about her Chanel boots.  It’s a must see!!!!!  And her boots came from the Chanel factory!



That's crazy that we have to be wary of buying new at these retailers. If it could happen at Neimans, I would think it could happen at Bloomingdales, Saks, etc. It's just so awful that we have to be careful paying full price and buying new.


----------



## Joelene

thebagqueen said:


> That's crazy that we have to be wary of buying new at these retailers. If it could happen at Neimans, I would think it could happen at Bloomingdales, Saks, etc. It's just so awful that we have to be careful paying full price and buying new.


Do you ever think that a Chanel Store could accidentally sell a fake? Is it better to buy from a stand-alone boutique instead?


----------



## Laurie C

Joelene said:


> Do you ever think that a Chanel Store could accidentally sell a fake? Is it better to buy from a stand-alone boutique instead?


i am beginning to think that and also thinking its better to buy new releases than older ones cause if it just came out the odds of someone buying it and returning a fake are slim


----------



## thebagqueen

Joelene said:


> Do you ever think that a Chanel Store could accidentally sell a fake? Is it better to buy from a stand-alone boutique instead?



I really hope that could never happen at a boutique but it's not like the SA's or warehouse crew knows every detail about every Chanel production. There's been a couple posts where someone brought a bag in for spa treatment and it was deemed fake, when the person who brought it was confident that it was authentic. I would think that they would be diligent in making sure fake doesn't get returned but I don't know. They seem to be cranking out bags so fast and not caring about quality, that anything could easily fall through the cracks.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Laurie C said:


> wow now i am really worried bc i want this wallet and the only store that has it is nm! i have bought chanel from Bloomingdales and never though twice - but maybe i should stay away from nm. !!THANKS for the warning


Don’t be scared off.  Just check it out thoroughly.


----------



## Sourisbrune

thebagqueen said:


> That's crazy that we have to be wary of buying new at these retailers. If it could happen at Neimans, I would think it could happen at Bloomingdales, Saks, etc. It's just so awful that we have to be careful paying full price and buying new.


What sickens me is that people are so cruel as to switch out items making the next buyer the victim.  I ask for brand new merchandise (not returned), then I check out every inch of it.  Compare it to photos, if I’m suspicious.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Joelene said:


> Do you ever think that a Chanel Store could accidentally sell a fake? Is it better to buy from a stand-alone boutique instead?


For some reason I trust the stand alone stores over the department stores.  I don’t know why.


----------



## Sourisbrune

thebagqueen said:


> I really hope that could never happen at a boutique but it's not like the SA's or warehouse crew knows every detail about every Chanel production. There's been a couple posts where someone brought a bag in for spa treatment and it was deemed fake, when the person who brought it was confident that it was authentic. I would think that they would be diligent in making sure fake doesn't get returned but I don't know. They seem to be cranking out bags so fast and not caring about quality, that anything could easily fall through the cracks.



I think stores should have an authentication team for returned bags.  The problem is that no matter what luxury house you shop in, the sales staff say they are not allowed to authenticate a bag.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Laurie C said:


> i am beginning to think that and also thinking its better to buy new releases than older ones cause if it just came out the odds of someone buying it and returning a fake are slim



I think fakes are created to look like popular designs.  When my daughter and I were at Disneyland, over four days time we counted 27 fake LV Palm Springs Minis.  I’ve also seen (out in the wild) a fake Chanel Jumbo bags and a fake Gabrielle.  I was chatting with an older male security guard at Disney when I was waiting in line to walk into downtown Disney.  He commended me on owning a real LV.  He said he’s become a pro at authenticating LV, Hermes and Chanel bags because he searches the interior and can see the quality up close.  I thought that was interesting.
I was in Forever 21 with my daughter and was shocked to see Gabrielle and classic flap imitations as well as Chanel ‘CC’ earrings and broaches.  It was sad to see a company copy beloved luxury bags and jewelry so closely.
Back to quality- my wish is for no more price increases, better quality control and more classic designs.  I don’t know if we need 50 different bags per season.  I’d rather have them concentrate on quality.


----------



## Laurie C

Sourisbrune said:


> I think fakes are created to look like popular designs.  When my daughter and I were at Disneyland, over four days time we counted 27 fake LV Palm Springs Minis.  I’ve also seen (out in the wild) a fake Chanel Jumbo bags and a fake Gabrielle.  I was chatting with an older male security guard at Disney when I was waiting in line to walk into downtown Disney.  He commended me on owning a real LV.  He said he’s become a pro at authenticating LV, Hermes and Chanel bags because he searches the interior and can see the quality up close.  I thought that was interesting.
> I was in Forever 21 with my daughter and was shocked to see Gabrielle and classic flap imitations as well as Chanel ‘CC’ earrings and broaches.  It was sad to see a company copy beloved luxury bags and jewelry so closely.
> Back to quality- my wish is for no more price increases, better quality control and more classic designs.  I don’t know if we need 50 different bags per season.  I’d rather have them concentrate on quality.


Maybe Chanel should start hiring Disney security guards to check authenticity. HAHA. I think it is complete copywriter/logo infringement if Forever 21 is selling imitation Chanel. They should be sued and thank you for telling me that bc I will take my $ elsewhere(away from FE 21). There are so many markets for "replicas" as they call them. So many places you can buy them, really the more I think about it, the more understand Chanel, Hermes and even recently LV marketing/pricing strategies. It is NOT fair to these companies that counterfeiters get away with this. If you want to buy a fake, you are ONLY FOOLING YOURSELF! I always say buy the BEST YOU can afford. I saved for a long time to get my first Chanel and its something I have wanted since my teenage years. Not everyone can afford Chanel just like not everyone can afford to drive a Rolls Royce. But that is what makes us different and that is exactly why there are GREAT quality items at DIFFERENT PRICE POINTS!


----------



## Votezcoco

Laurie C said:


> interesting I ordered something from neimans and it was midsized and just not right plus their customer service is horrendous! and this wasn't my first bad experience with them hummm


I no longer will buy from Neiman Marcus, they have terrible customer service indeed!!! I encourage everyone not to buy from them as well. The chanel handbags are almost always scratched, they have bags from 2016 and the gold chains on re-issues are turning silver. Wow, what low quality and the bag cost over 6000...oh yes and scratches galore. Then i just saw a chanel Gabrielle like bucket bag and the inside fabric/silk has black stains in it and dirt! 

Ive seen how they treat the clothes and the stains on chanel clothes with makeup and food... I bought a Chanel sweater from nasty neiman marcus and it had food stains and makeup stains, i didn’t return it , because they have terrible customer service and the return policy is horrid!!!

I had my dry cleaner take care of it and i still see a small stain , but I’d figure why argue with them,  if the receipt says 30 days return policy.
I will never buy from them again!!!

Tired neimans and bitter employees! None of the employees at neimans are happy!!! They have long faces and i even heard them yelling at each other so loudly,  which ruins my shopping experience. Something about a manager yelling at an employee in front of everyone about a return issue , and then the employee yelling “she’s a liar!!!” While pointing a finger in the air. Ruins shopping for anyone.

Check the chanel clothes and bags thoroughly at neiman and any other store, also it is 100% better to buy from Chanel Boutique directly in person and not  a neiman Marcus especially!!!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Laurie C said:


> Maybe Chanel should start hiring Disney security guards to check authenticity. HAHA. I think it is complete copywriter/logo infringement if Forever 21 is selling imitation Chanel. They should be sued and thank you for telling me that bc I will take my $ elsewhere(away from FE 21). There are so many markets for "replicas" as they call them. So many places you can buy them, really the more I think about it, the more understand Chanel, Hermes and even recently LV marketing/pricing strategies. It is NOT fair to these companies that counterfeiters get away with this. If you want to buy a fake, you are ONLY FOOLING YOURSELF! I always say buy the BEST YOU can afford. I saved for a long time to get my first Chanel and its something I have wanted since my teenage years. Not everyone can afford Chanel just like not everyone can afford to drive a Rolls Royce. But that is what makes us different and that is exactly why there are GREAT quality items at DIFFERENT PRICE POINTS!



Haha haha!  The price of a Disney ticket should include a free bag authentication!  I love it.

I agree with your comments, wholeheartedly.  I’ve seen women rocking MK and Coach bags, making me take a look at those brands.  I have to laugh at your Rolls Royce comment.  A girl in my daughter’s class got a Rolls Royce for her 16th birthday.  I’m guessing 90% of the families at my daughter’s school are millionaires, but only 50% display their wealth with cars, clothes and mega mansions (7000+ sq. ft. homes).  The other 40% live modestly and travel, or save and invest their money.  Just because a person carries MK, Coach or Kate Spade doesn’t mean they can’t afford the big luxury companies.  I agree, it’s about where you want your money to go and what you like.

I am a self admitted bag snob.  I am also a bag snob who has to save for my bags, partially because we do like to travel and we’re making home improvements.  I can’t just shop at will and buy anything I think is shiny and pretty.  I have very few bags (three) and I am quite thoughtful before I buy new bags.  I do my homework and find out where I feel most comfortable buying the bags (Chanel @Nordstrom, Chanel Beverly Hills, Etc., ...).  I also buy what I can afford and feel comfortable carrying.  I can’t afford a lot of bags, or refuse to spend the amount of money required.  It’s okay- I am using what I have more and I appreciate others spending their money.  I look at their photos and comment about how beautiful their bags look.  I don’t envy, I am truly happy for them.  When someone shows us a photo of a new bag that has a flaw, I understand their disappointment.  It’s sad, especially for the people who save months for a bag.

As for FE 21, someone on one of the threads showed a metal and intertwined leather ‘CC’ brooch they bought for a couple of dollars.  I personally saw the same brooch and matching earring (as well as the replica bags) at one of the stores.  I agree, it’s time to go after companies for imitating luxury items too closely.

I just want Chanel to slow their roll and put out fewer, yet top notch products.  My 226 is nine years old and in excellent condition.  I know I’ll be able to pass it down to my daughter.  I hope to say the same thing about a bag I buy in 2020.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Votezcoco said:


> I no longer will buy from Neiman Marcus, they have terrible customer service indeed!!! I encourage everyone not to buy from them as well. The chanel handbags are almost always scratched, they have bags from 2016 and the gold chains on re-issues are turning silver. Wow, what low quality and the bag cost over 6000...oh yes and scratches galore. Then i just saw a chanel Gabrielle like bucket bag and the inside fabric/silk has black stains in it and dirt!
> 
> Ive seen how they treat the clothes and the stains on chanel clothes with makeup and food... I bought a Chanel sweater from nasty neiman marcus and it had food stains and makeup stains, i didn’t return it , because they have terrible customer service and the return policy is horrid!!!
> 
> I had my dry cleaner take care of it and i still see a small stain , but I’d figure why argue with them,  if the receipt says 30 days return policy.
> I will never buy from them again!!!
> 
> Tired neimans and bitter employees! None of the employees at neimans are happy!!! They have long faces and i even heard them yelling at each other so loudly,  which ruins my shopping experience. Something about a manager yelling at an employee in front of everyone about a return issue , and then the employee yelling “she’s a liar!!!” While pointing a finger in the air. Ruins shopping for anyone.
> 
> Check the chanel clothes and bags thoroughly at neiman and any other store, also it is 100% better to buy from Chanel Boutique directly in person and not  a neiman Marcus especially!!!



I agree, the stand alone boutiques are probably the best, if a customer can get to one in person.  My daughter and I travel to shop because we don’t have many brand name stores where we live.  We hit L.A., Vancouver BC, Las Vegas and NYC.  I need to see things in person before I purchase.

I’m sorry to hear I’m not the only person who’s had negative NM experiences.  That’s sad and bad.


----------



## Laurie C

Sourisbrune said:


> Haha haha!  The price of a Disney ticket should include a free bag authentication!  I love it.
> 
> I agree with your comments, wholeheartedly.  I’ve seen women rocking MK and Coach bags, making me take a look at those brands.  I have to laugh at your Rolls Royce comment.  A girl in my daughter’s class got a Rolls Royce for her 16th birthday.  I’m guessing 90% of the families at my daughter’s school are millionaires, but only 50% display their wealth with cars, clothes and mega mansions (7000+ sq. ft. homes).  The other 40% live modestly and travel, or save and invest their money.  Just because a person carries MK, Coach or Kate Spade doesn’t mean they can’t afford the big luxury companies.  I agree, it’s about where you want your money to go and what you like.
> 
> I am a self admitted bag snob.  I am also a bag snob who has to save for my bags, partially because we do like to travel and we’re making home improvements.  I can’t just shop at will and buy anything I think is shiny and pretty.  I have very few bags (three) and I am quite thoughtful before I buy new bags.  I do my homework and find out where I feel most comfortable buying the bags (Chanel @Nordstrom, Chanel Beverly Hills, Etc., ...).  I also buy what I can afford and feel comfortable carrying.  I can’t afford a lot of bags, or refuse to spend the amount of money required.  It’s okay- I am using what I have more and I appreciate others spending their money.  I look at their photos and comment about how beautiful their bags look.  I don’t envy, I am truly happy for them.  When someone shows us a photo of a new bag that has a flaw, I understand their disappointment.  It’s sad, especially for the people who save months for a bag.
> 
> As for FE 21, someone on one of the threads showed a metal and intertwined leather ‘CC’ brooch they bought for a couple of dollars.  I personally saw the same brooch and matching earring (as well as the replica bags) at one of the stores.  I agree, it’s time to go after companies for imitating luxury items too closely.
> 
> I just want Chanel to slow their roll and put out fewer, yet top notch products.  My 226 is nine years old and in excellent condition.  I know I’ll be able to pass it down to my daughter.  I hope to say the same thing about a bag I buy in 2020.


Interesting you mentioned Disney, it’s a similar business model. Right now Disney keeps increasing prices to keep the allure of Disney world for a higher end crowd and so that the parks don’t get overcrowded. I think Chanel is doing something similar. Increase price so not everyone can afford it. It’s makes sense. Otherwise they run the risk of going down the same path coach and MK(not saying these are bad brands just no longer considered luxury). 
I also agree with the statement on releasing less often and less designs. Stick to the tried and true- it’s not boring it’s classic. I think they are trying to appeal to the masses instead of focusing on their base clientele. Sometimes I look at
The collections and say , what were they thinking “just throwing a dart at a board to see what sticks?”.i love Chanel mainly because it holds a place in my heart from my younger years, so although I knock it I still will purchase. Maybe not as often and be more selective( especially lately bc if quality issues). That being said I have my eye on 2 broaches ‍♀️


----------



## Sourisbrune

Laurie C said:


> Interesting you mentioned Disney, it’s a similar business model. Right now Disney keeps increasing prices to keep the allure of Disney world for a higher end crowd and so that the parks don’t get overcrowded. I think Chanel is doing something similar. Increase price so not everyone can afford it. It’s makes sense. Otherwise they run the risk of going down the same path coach and MK(not saying these are bad brands just no longer considered luxury).
> I also agree with the statement on releasing less often and less designs. Stick to the tried and true- it’s not boring it’s classic. I think they are trying to appeal to the masses instead of focusing on their base clientele. Sometimes I look at
> The collections and say , what were they thinking “just throwing a dart at a board to see what sticks?”.i love Chanel mainly because it holds a place in my heart from my younger years, so although I knock it I still will purchase. Maybe not as often and be more selective( especially lately bc if quality issues). That being said I have my eye on 2 broaches ‍♀️



One Chanel bag is on my wishlist.  It’s been #2 on the list for two years.  I will inspect every millimeter when purchase time comes.
Yes.  I’m nervous about purchasing a bag from Chanel, given its recent history, but I still love same of the brand’s designs.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Check out the update 408California408 made on YouTube.  Her boots were fake and came from the Saks warehouse.  She made a buyer beware video.
It’s really sad that people pull this stuff.  Not only do we have to inspect for quality issues, we have to check for fakes.  I guess it comes down to developing a relationship with a SA, too.  Someone who has your back if something goes wrong.  I feel like I’ll never buy a returned bag again.  Who knows, all luxury brands may create a no returns or exchanges policy.


----------



## Laurie C

Sourisbrune said:


> Check out the update 408California408 made on YouTube.  Her boots were fake and came from the Saks warehouse.  She made a buyer beware video.
> It’s really sad that people pull this stuff.  Not only do we have to inspect for quality issues, we have to check for fakes.  I guess it comes down to developing a relationship with a SA, too.  Someone who has your back if something goes wrong.  I feel like I’ll never buy a returned bag again.  Who knows, all luxury brands may create a no returns or exchanges policy.


NO JOKE THIS JUST HAPPENED TO ME! I recievied a text from a Neiman Marcus Chanel SA. She sent me pictures of something  and I was almost POSITIVE CHANEL DIDNT MAKE THAT ITEM IN THAT COLOR THIS SEASON. I called Chanel 800 number right away and alerted them and sent them the images I was texted. Chanel RIGHT NOW IS LOOKING INTO THIS! I also texted 2 SA from stand alone Chanel stores and neither one of them had that item in their book! Please ladies be careful! Ps I also last week received a pair of Chloe boots from an online well know designer website - when I received them THEY WERE FAKE! I sent them RIGHT BACK! Please really double check everything. From now on I only purchase from stand alone stores ! I said that in the past bc I have been burned but now I will never look at third party stores I could care LESS what the price is at this point!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Laurie C said:


> NO JOKE THIS JUST HAPPENED TO ME! I recievied a text from a Neiman Marcus Chanel SA. She sent me pictures of something  and I was almost POSITIVE CHANEL DIDNT MAKE THAT ITEM IN THAT COLOR THIS SEASON. I called Chanel 800 number right away and alerted them and sent them the images I was texted. Chanel RIGHT NOW IS LOOKING INTO THIS! I also texted 2 SA from stand alone Chanel stores and neither one of them had that item in their book! Please ladies be careful! Ps I also last week received a pair of Chloe boots from an online well know designer website - when I received them THEY WERE FAKE! I sent them RIGHT BACK! Please really double check everything. From now on I only purchase from stand alone stores ! I said that in the past bc I have been burned but now I will never look at third party stores I could care LESS what the price is at this point!



Wow!  I think your experience is becoming more common.  What a shame.  I’m glad you alerted the right people.
As I said in my previous post, I have a feeling luxury items are destined to become final sale items.


----------



## Laurie C

Sourisbrune said:


> Wow!  I think your experience is becoming more common.  What a shame.  I’m glad you alerted the right people.
> As I said in my previous post, I have a feeling luxury items are destined to become final sale items.


At least they should issue a credit no $ back! I feel bad for these brands. Plus it’s horrible and that we as consumers have to be so vigilant.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Most of these comments about fakes from full line high end department stores I'm not shocked or surprised. I mentioned this to a group of ladies I was standing online for a sale at one of the outlets and they practically chastised me that this was not possible. I can imagine the higher amount of fakes that's being returned back to some of the high end department store outlets. I also had a bait and switch for a pair of designer shoes that was totally different than what I ordered online and I also questioned if these were fake.


----------



## Sourisbrune

mzbaglady1 said:


> Most of these comments about fakes from full line high end department stores I'm not shocked or surprised. I mentioned this to a group of ladies I was standing online for a sale at one of the outlets and they practically chastised me that this was not possible. I can imagine the higher amount of fakes that's being returned back to some of the high end department store outlets. I also had a bait and switch for a pair of designer shoes that was totally different than what I ordered online and I also questioned if these were fake.



Wow, again.  Not to get totally off the Chanel quality topic, but I think fakes happen much more than we all realize.  You’re right.
I see why people are going to Hermès in lieu of Chanel.  For some reason I trust a Hermès store to have a real bag.  The only problem- I’m not really into Hermès styles anymore.  Hermès quality overall is spot-on brilliant.
As I’ve stated in a past post, I just have one more Chanel on my list, then that’s it.  No more worries about fakes.


----------



## crissy04

Need help,I purchased this bag from 19k collection last October, and i just used it this weekend, with so much care since its colour white,and didn’t wear any dark colour clothes,but to my disappointment when I checked the bag every link in the chain leather looks like the dye coming off, I tried to buff if off but it didn’t work,now I dont know what to do,im so disappointed


----------



## kate1988

crissy04 said:


> Need help,I purchased this bag from 19k collection last October, and i just used it this weekend, with so much care since its colour white,and didn’t wear any dark colour clothes,but to my disappointment when I checked the bag every link in the chain leather looks like the dye coming off, I tried to buff if off but it didn’t work,now I dont know what to do,im so disappointed


That’s not acceptable really sorry it happen to you,it’s definitely quality fault l would take it in to Chanel and request free replacement or not possible chain to be replaced


----------



## crissy04

It is so sad to get this kind of quality for almost 5k worth of bag, i will contact my SA and see what she can do about it, i kinda want a replacement instead but I’m not sure if its possible since i used the bag twice already after a mont of purchasing it



kate1988 said:


> That’s not acceptable really sorry it happen to you,it’s definitely quality fault l would take it in to Chanel and request free replacement or not possible chain to be replaced


----------



## louise_elouise

i had a similar odd issue when i used my beige bag.  took it into chanel and they replaced the strap for me, no questions asked.


----------



## Seanewz

I also just took my 15 year old M/L CF to Chanel (stitching at double flap corners coming out) and they’re repairing it free of charge. I understand, however, the frustration of already having to deal with this for such a new bag.


----------



## Yodabest

Votezcoco said:


> I no longer will buy from Neiman Marcus, they have terrible customer service indeed!!! I encourage everyone not to buy from them as well. The chanel handbags are almost always scratched, they have bags from 2016 and the gold chains on re-issues are turning silver. Wow, what low quality and the bag cost over 6000...oh yes and scratches galore. Then i just saw a chanel Gabrielle like bucket bag and the inside fabric/silk has black stains in it and dirt!
> 
> Ive seen how they treat the clothes and the stains on chanel clothes with makeup and food... I bought a Chanel sweater from nasty neiman marcus and it had food stains and makeup stains, i didn’t return it , because they have terrible customer service and the return policy is horrid!!!
> 
> I had my dry cleaner take care of it and i still see a small stain , but I’d figure why argue with them,  if the receipt says 30 days return policy.
> I will never buy from them again!!!
> 
> Tired neimans and bitter employees! None of the employees at neimans are happy!!! They have long faces and i even heard them yelling at each other so loudly,  which ruins my shopping experience. Something about a manager yelling at an employee in front of everyone about a return issue , and then the employee yelling “she’s a liar!!!” While pointing a finger in the air. Ruins shopping for anyone.
> 
> Check the chanel clothes and bags thoroughly at neiman and any other store, also it is 100% better to buy from Chanel Boutique directly in person and not  a neiman Marcus especially!!!



I have to chime in. I ordered a Moncler vest from NM earlier this year and it arrived with dog food in one pocket and headphones in the other. Completely disgraceful. The SA when I did the return looked horrified as well.
NM prides themselves on being a luxury department store, but this is just one of a few experiences I’ve had there that has left me really scratching my head.


----------



## Steph5487

PC1984 said:


> I have to chime in. I ordered a Moncler vest from NM earlier this year and it arrived with dog food in one pocket and headphones in the other. Completely disgraceful. The SA when I did the return looked horrified as well.
> NM prides themselves on being a luxury department store, but this is just one of a few experiences I’ve had there that has left me really scratching my head.




That is horrible! How can they sell something and never check the pockets, let alone sell something that has been worn!! I am going to chime in as well on my experience with NM.  My past few shopping experiences at NM have been horrendous.  The past two -three times I have been ignored completely and never greeted by a sales person.  The one time I was walking around with a handful of clothes to try on and no one came up to ask me if I needed assistance or wanted a fitting room.i waited by the fitting rooms for several minutes trying to wave down a sales associate to open one for me and was completely ignored.  Discouraged, I put everything back and walked out. Personally I prefer going to Saks (my Saks is on the smaller side and more intimate), over NM, which is a large department store in a busy mall.


----------



## Yodabest

Steph5487 said:


> That is horrible! How can they sell something and never check the pockets, let alone sell something that has been worn!! I am going to chime in as well on my experience with NM.  My past few shopping experiences at NM have been horrendous.  The past two -three times I have been ignored completely and never greeted by a sales person.  The one time I was walking around with a handful of clothes to try on and no one came up to ask me if I needed assistance or wanted a fitting room.i waited by the fitting rooms for several minutes trying to wave down a sales associate to open one for me and was completely ignored.  Discouraged, I put everything back and walked out. Personally I prefer going to Saks (my Saks is on the smaller side and more intimate), over NM, which is a large department store in a busy mall.



Saks has been good in my experience as well!!! Just to tag on to the NM issues, Bloomingdale’s is no better. It’s hard to have a reputable luxury department store you can trust!

I ordered a Moncler jacket at Bloomingdale’s and what arrived was a less expensive Canada Goose with the Moncler tag. It’s clear someone bought both and switched the tags to keep the Moncler at around half the price. Outrageous. I also recently ordered sunglasses from them that had prescription lenses popped in (a Tom Ford pair) and they were also dirty on top of that. 

I do still shop at both stores, but with an abundance of caution and I inspect everything. Sorry to take away from the original topic of Chanel


----------



## Steph5487

PC1984 said:


> Saks has been good in my experience as well!!! Just to tag on to the NM issues, Bloomingdale’s is no better. It’s hard to have a reputable luxury department store you can trust!
> 
> I ordered a Moncler jacket at Bloomingdale’s and what arrived was a less expensive Canada Goose with the Moncler tag. It’s clear someone bought both and switched the tags to keep the Moncler at around half the price. Outrageous. I also recently ordered sunglasses from them that had prescription lenses popped in (a Tom Ford pair) and they were also dirty on top of that.
> 
> I do still shop at both stores, but with an abundance of caution and I inspect everything. Sorry to take away from the original topic of Chanel




As much as I love Nordstorm I ordered a pair of Jimmy Choos that were clearly worn and returned (years ago).  The shoes smelled horrible as well! Nordstrom took them back and were very apologetic but I still don't understand how that would pass inspection! 

It sort of falls under Chanel, since these stores sell Chanel and its their customer service that impacting the shopping!


----------



## Ally ambrosio

Just wanna say this because I am tired, in a way, of people complaining about Chanel quality issue.

Now people say their vintage bags are better and so on. So first of all we should consider that it is NOT Chanel fault if the leather is different or doesn’t feel the same, why? Because 10/20 years ago and more we lived in a different environment and animals were eating differently than today. Most people who complain about it they don’t consider this factor! Which is that food and environment and weather and all were SO much better in the past hence why, maybe things were better. Now can we demand that the bags that we have today are the same of the past? No! We can’t because these bags are made mostly of leather and it comes from animals. So every season is different cause they don’t use the same leather for 100 bags. You know what I mean right? So we have to accept that and deal with it. I really find it funny when I see people complaining because their o case from 5 season ago was so much better compared to their cardholder now. They don’t produce the same product from the same source. It’s impossible. So this is not Chanel fault. We can’t blame Chanel for this.

Then the things we can blame Chanel for are for example : the hardware and the stitching really. If those are defective so then yes it’s Chanel problem, yes it’s Chanel poor quality issue. But it’s not right to blame them for everything. Just wanted to share my thoughts. Please don’t be offended ❤️


----------



## EmilyM111

Not a bag problem but this bracelet literally fell apart 2 hours from buying (while I was on a plane). Can’t be asked to take it back, will have it fixed at a local jeweller but think that’s about it for me in costume jewellery dept


----------



## De sac

nikka007 said:


> Not a bag problem but this bracelet literally fell apart 2 hours from buying (while I was on a plane). Can’t be asked to take it back, will have it fixed at a local jeweller but think that’s about it for me in costume jewellery dept



Sorry about this. 

Yep I've learned some expensive lessons on costume jewelry and try to limit if not completely avoid at sale / duty free (never full price).

If just metal I've not had any issues but pearls, beading, jewels all troublesome after less than a few good wears. I am not rough with my things but do purchase to wear.
When you start to compare two pearl Chanel necklaces at the price of a set of VCA earrings or a real gold and gem necklace, it also becomes easier to pass!


----------



## EmilyM111

De sac said:


> Sorry about this.
> 
> Yep I've learned some expensive lessons on costume jewelry and try to limit if not completely avoid at sale / duty free (never full price).
> 
> If just metal I've not had any issues but pearls, beading, jewels all troublesome after less than a few good wears. I am not rough with my things but do purchase to wear.
> When you start to compare two pearl Chanel necklaces at the price of a set of VCA earrings or a real gold and gem necklace, it also becomes easier to pass!



Yeah and what’s worse I knew about the quality of costume jewellery but was in a festive mood at Heathrow and also met my SA from there and and...


----------



## De sac

nikka007 said:


> Yeah and what’s worse I knew about the quality of costume jewellery but was in a festive mood at Heathrow and also met my SA from there and and...



Happens to the best of us. At the Chanel 20 Cruise preview event my SA asked if I was interested in any leather goods and I flat out told her I had reservations about the quality. She did not try to dissuade me. 

Last year I was planning on a 2.66 (jumbo reissue) purchase but when I finally held one it did not at all feel like it justified the £4K price tag, so I left it - before even investigating stiching and the like.


----------



## Laurie C

PC1984 said:


> I have to chime in. I ordered a Moncler vest from NM earlier this year and it arrived with dog food in one pocket and headphones in the other. Completely disgraceful. The SA when I did the return looked horrified as well.
> NM prides themselves on being a luxury department store, but this is just one of a few experiences I’ve had there that has left me really scratching my head.


I have had really bad experiences with NM in ALL departments. They are allegedly going out of business(Bergdoff Goodman is part of them too!) NM filled for bankruptcy last summer


----------



## Laurie C

PC1984 said:


> Saks has been good in my experience as well!!! Just to tag on to the NM issues, Bloomingdale’s is no better. It’s hard to have a reputable luxury department store you can trust!
> 
> I ordered a Moncler jacket at Bloomingdale’s and what arrived was a less expensive Canada Goose with the Moncler tag. It’s clear someone bought both and switched the tags to keep the Moncler at around half the price. Outrageous. I also recently ordered sunglasses from them that had prescription lenses popped in (a Tom Ford pair) and they were also dirty on top of that.
> 
> I do still shop at both stores, but with an abundance of caution and I inspect everything. Sorry to take away from the original topic of Chanel


I think when it comes to department stores - ordering ONLINE is a RISKY GAME UNLESS YOU ARE ORDERING DIRECTLY FROM YOU SA and KNOW THEY WILL inspect/send pictures of product before they ship!


----------



## Laurie C

Ally ambrosio said:


> Just wanna say this because I am tired, in a way, of people complaining about Chanel quality issue.
> 
> Now people say their vintage bags are better and so on. So first of all we should consider that it is NOT Chanel fault if the leather is different or doesn’t feel the same, why? Because 10/20 years ago and more we lived in a different environment and animals were eating differently than today. Most people who complain about it they don’t consider this factor! Which is that food and environment and weather and all were SO much better in the past hence why, maybe things were better. Now can we demand that the bags that we have today are the same of the past? No! We can’t because these bags are made mostly of leather and it comes from animals. So every season is different cause they don’t use the same leather for 100 bags. You know what I mean right? So we have to accept that and deal with it. I really find it funny when I see people complaining because their o case from 5 season ago was so much better compared to their cardholder now. They don’t produce the same product from the same source. It’s impossible. So this is not Chanel fault. We can’t blame Chanel for this.
> 
> Then the things we can blame Chanel for are for example : the hardware and the stitching really. If those are defective so then yes it’s Chanel problem, yes it’s Chanel poor quality issue. But it’s not right to blame them for everything. Just wanted to share my thoughts. Please don’t be offended ❤️


Completely agree with your observations- I think I said this before- I bought a HOBO wallet like 10 years ago and it WAS BEAUTIFUL soft thick leather- Now I see the wallet in stores feel the leather and it doesnt feel the same- so I get what you are saying with the leather being produced now!


----------



## kate1988

Ally ambrosio said:


> Just wanna say this because I am tired, in a way, of people complaining about Chanel quality issue.
> 
> Now people say their vintage bags are better and so on. So first of all we should consider that it is NOT Chanel fault if the leather is different or doesn’t feel the same, why? Because 10/20 years ago and more we lived in a different environment and animals were eating differently than today. Most people who complain about it they don’t consider this factor! Which is that food and environment and weather and all were SO much better in the past hence why, maybe things were better. Now can we demand that the bags that we have today are the same of the past? No! We can’t because these bags are made mostly of leather and it comes from animals. So every season is different cause they don’t use the same leather for 100 bags. You know what I mean right? So we have to accept that and deal with it. I really find it funny when I see people complaining because their o case from 5 season ago was so much better compared to their cardholder now. They don’t produce the same product from the same source. It’s impossible. So this is not Chanel fault. We can’t blame Chanel for this.
> 
> Then the things we can blame Chanel for are for example : the hardware and the stitching really. If those are defective so then yes it’s Chanel problem, yes it’s Chanel poor quality issue. But it’s not right to blame them for everything. Just wanted to share my thoughts. Please don’t be offended ❤️


What most makes me angry that we have to pay almost double for lower quality bag that was retailed half the price only 4-5 years ago ,l get it it’s inflation and prices will go up but not that speed ,l can’t think of any luxury house That have price increases this steep


----------



## Ally ambrosio

kate1988 said:


> What most makes me angry that we have to pay almost double for lower quality bag that was retailed half the price only 4-5 years ago ,l get it it’s inflation and prices will go up but not that speed ,l can’t think of any luxury house That have price increases this steep


I absolutely agree with you! The problem is that we still buy it. That’s why they will keep increasing their prices, they don’t care because they know very well people will always list after Chanel. We should stop buying bags and Chanel items and then, maybe only then, they will take a step back


----------



## Ally ambrosio

Laurie C said:


> Completely agree with your observations- I think I said this before- I bought a HOBO wallet like 10 years ago and it WAS BEAUTIFUL soft thick leather- Now I see the wallet in stores feel the leather and it doesnt feel the same- so I get what you are saying with the leather being produced now!


Thank you for your understanding  honey  I also got a mini from Cruise 20
And the lamb was so dull compared to the one I once saw 2 years ago. So see? In just 2 years the leather changed quality so quickly. Can I blame Chanel for this? No I can’t. But  I returned the bag because the flap was uneven and the bottom wasn’t sewn straight  it had a wave line. This! For this issues I can blame Chanel. And I did, but SA tried to pass it like it was a normal thing. Which is not since I have other bags and are perfect


----------



## apple255

I want to talk about the o cases. I find the leather on the o cases in recent seasons are very thin. Colors are gorgeous but the quilts are flat. It’s very obvious if you have old one to compare. Very thin it feels like paper. And my SA agreed with me! I think that unacceptable because as we all know price for the o case has gone up. So I ended up picking up one from the previous season as it feels more substantial in my hand.


----------



## Sourisbrune

PC1984 said:


> I have to chime in. I ordered a Moncler vest from NM earlier this year and it arrived with dog food in one pocket and headphones in the other. Completely disgraceful. The SA when I did the return looked horrified as well.
> NM prides themselves on being a luxury department store, but this is just one of a few experiences I’ve had there that has left me really scratching my head.


 Wow!  That’s bad.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Steph5487 said:


> As much as I love Nordstorm I ordered a pair of Jimmy Choos that were clearly worn and returned (years ago).  The shoes smelled horrible as well! Nordstrom took them back and were very apologetic but I still don't understand how that would pass inspection!
> 
> It sort of falls under Chanel, since these stores sell Chanel and its their customer service that impacting the shopping!


Yikes!  
Hahaha!  I love your luxury play on  six-degrees-of-separation- icky Jimmy Choo shoes to the thread title.  Excellent!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Ally ambrosio said:


> Just wanna say this because I am tired, in a way, of people complaining about Chanel quality issue.
> 
> Now people say their vintage bags are better and so on. So first of all we should consider that it is NOT Chanel fault if the leather is different or doesn’t feel the same, why? Because 10/20 years ago and more we lived in a different environment and animals were eating differently than today. Most people who complain about it they don’t consider this factor! Which is that food and environment and weather and all were SO much better in the past hence why, maybe things were better. Now can we demand that the bags that we have today are the same of the past? No! We can’t because these bags are made mostly of leather and it comes from animals. So every season is different cause they don’t use the same leather for 100 bags. You know what I mean right? So we have to accept that and deal with it. I really find it funny when I see people complaining because their o case from 5 season ago was so much better compared to their cardholder now. They don’t produce the same product from the same source. It’s impossible. So this is not Chanel fault. We can’t blame Chanel for this.
> 
> Then the things we can blame Chanel for are for example : the hardware and the stitching really. If those are defective so then yes it’s Chanel problem, yes it’s Chanel poor quality issue. But it’s not right to blame them for everything. Just wanted to share my thoughts. Please don’t be offended ❤️



I agree with you, but I have to add a comment.  I’m in my mid-fifties, so I’ve lived through many quality changes.  Fabrics are thinner.  Televisions are disposable.  Most leathers are not as sturdy (thick). 

I attempted to make my own leather totes for fun a few years back.  A guy who works at the tannery company near me educated me on the different leathers and thicknesses.  Chanel leather tanning has changed over the years- the leather is skinned thinner because it’s less expensive to process. 

You are definitely correct about the cattle differences, too.  That plays a part in the leather, but it also depends on the ranch.  Back in the old days, luxury companies like Chanel had specific ranches where they would harvest their leather.  Very few companies harvest their own anymore- I think Hermès still does, and that’s why their quality hasn’t changed.  So when a luxury company like Chanel decides to save money and buy less than luxury quality leather, I believe the company shouldn’t raise their prices hundreds of dollars a year over a few years time, or they should expect some clap back about leather quality.

It’s all about the profit margin nowadays.  The leather, the hardware, and the low wage Italian factories.


----------



## Aquaamyca

Oh lovely ladies. I sent my 3 month old 19k grey bucket bag in for repair five weeks ago. The leather on the chain was getting stripped (see pic). They initially said it should take 3 months and today they called saying france needs to order parts and this would take another 6-12 months. Omg! I am beyond frustrated and totally see why you wouldn’t buy Chanel anymore. This is ridiculous. What would you do? Ask for it back and live with it? Wait for it to be repaired?


----------



## apple255

Aquaamyca said:


> Oh lovely ladies. I sent my 3 month old 19k grey bucket bag in for repair five weeks ago. The leather on the chain was getting stripped (see pic). They initially said it should take 3 months and today they called saying france needs to order parts and this would take another 6-12 months. Omg! I am beyond frustrated and totally see why you wouldn’t buy Chanel anymore. This is ridiculous. What would you do? Ask for it back and live with it? Wait for it to be repaired?


Repair! It’s a lot of money to let go! How can a 3 month old bag looks like that?!


----------



## Tuned83

Aquaamyca said:


> Oh lovely ladies. I sent my 3 month old 19k grey bucket bag in for repair five weeks ago. The leather on the chain was getting stripped (see pic). They initially said it should take 3 months and today they called saying france needs to order parts and this would take another 6-12 months. Omg! I am beyond frustrated and totally see why you wouldn’t buy Chanel anymore. This is ridiculous. What would you do? Ask for it back and live with it? Wait for it to be repaired?


Send for repair for them to cover costs. I sometimes think they embellish time frames to put people off. I may be wrong though but 3 months in the strap shd not look like that. Bollocks to Chanel really, stuff like this really annoys me. Good luck


----------



## Sourisbrune

Aquaamyca said:


> Oh lovely ladies. I sent my 3 month old 19k grey bucket bag in for repair five weeks ago. The leather on the chain was getting stripped (see pic). They initially said it should take 3 months and today they called saying france needs to order parts and this would take another 6-12 months. Omg! I am beyond frustrated and totally see why you wouldn’t buy Chanel anymore. This is ridiculous. What would you do? Ask for it back and live with it? Wait for it to be repaired?


That’s ridiculous!   I’m unsure about your bag’s exact color, but it’s almost like they want to keep your bag until they have another season using the same color leather/hardware combo, so the repair doesn’t affect them.

Perhaps you should contact Leather Surgeons and ask their opinion.  I’ve contacted them with photos and they’ve been very honest about what I should do with my past bags.  They may tell you it’ll just happen again.

If I were Chanel, I’d give you a credit for a new bag and apologize profusely.

I am so sorry.  My heart goes out to you because of your disappointment about your whole experience.  You probably feel so sick about this.


----------



## Kuschelnudde

I’m also saddened to see that the quality of the bag is lacking. I feel for you!

So shouldn’t this happen to all colors other than black? It seems that the color is just rubbing off. Isn’t this a design issue?


----------



## TraceySH

Ally ambrosio said:


> Just wanna say this because I am tired, in a way, of people complaining about Chanel quality issue.
> 
> Now people say their vintage bags are better and so on. So first of all we should consider that it is NOT Chanel fault if the leather is different or doesn’t feel the same, why? Because 10/20 years ago and more we lived in a different environment and animals were eating differently than today. Most people who complain about it they don’t consider this factor! Which is that food and environment and weather and all were SO much better in the past hence why, maybe things were better. Now can we demand that the bags that we have today are the same of the past? No! We can’t because these bags are made mostly of leather and it comes from animals. So every season is different cause they don’t use the same leather for 100 bags. You know what I mean right? So we have to accept that and deal with it. I really find it funny when I see people complaining because their o case from 5 season ago was so much better compared to their cardholder now. They don’t produce the same product from the same source. It’s impossible. So this is not Chanel fault. We can’t blame Chanel for this.
> 
> Then the things we can blame Chanel for are for example : the hardware and the stitching really. If those are defective so then yes it’s Chanel problem, yes it’s Chanel poor quality issue. But it’s not right to blame them for everything. Just wanted to share my thoughts. Please don’t be offended ❤️


I would disagree here. I think it's up to Chanel to ensure their leathers are top quality. I was in the H boutique a few weeks ago, and she said Chanel is notorious for picking up other discarded lots of leather that were subpar to the more high end houses like    Hermes. They are well known for making things as cheap as possible while still churning out bags in the tens of millions per year, all the while raising prices. Where does it not fall on them to ensure their factories obtain the best leathers available? Why do other much less expensive houses procure much finer leathers (much thicker, more supple and more beautiful) and charge half the price? Go check out a Givenchy mystic PLEASE. Just play with it a minute, the leather is STUNNING. It's not that finer leathers are no longer available, it's that Chanel thinks slapping a CC on a second rate leather will still be a cute trick to the masses who only want to be seen for wearing a CC. Oh the power of the logo.

Now I still buy plenty of Chanel, but more RTW these days where the quality hasn't suffered as much (including their leathers tsk tsk). Def more Hermes gal for the bags, but I stick to Chanel for the "fun factor".

Also their dye & tanning processes have really suffered. Their leathers are no longer dyed through, and as someone else pointed out, the thinner leathers make that already flawed process even more cost efficient.

One of my top SA for Chanel kind of right sized my thought process about Chanel leather goods. She said that Chanel was always a clothing house, and bags were just meant to show the clothes complete with accessories. Chanel has never touted itself as a leather goods specialist, nor should we ever expect that level of quality from them in that respect. First and foremost, they are haute couture and RTW, and leather and "jewelry" were just add-ons that were never meant to represent the brand the way they do now. (This is also why Chanel doesn't care too much for non-RTW customers).

Hey Chanel, if you're out there - charge me MORE! I don't care. But use the finest materials you can find, with impeccable craftsmanship. I will come back 100% b/c to me it's more about quality than price....


----------



## SPBiaes

CHANEL: I have no choice! There’s no good leather out there anymore. I have to increase my price twice a year to ensure I can buy more second grade leather to make more handbags.
Hermes:......Am I a joke to you?


----------



## SPBiaes

Of course Chanel is a clothing brand. But let’s be honest: When the leather goods segment of Chanel’s business is doing so well that it is basically representing the house and brand just as well as tweed jackets, Chanel, as a company, has the responsibility to pay close attention to the details on their handbags. Saying or implying “handbags are not our focus when Coco founded Chanel 100 years ago, so we are just following this tradition.” is such BS. It’s not “They can’t”. It’s “They don’t want to”.

But why didn’t they? Well because they know they can milk the heck out of it lolol. As customers, why do we have to find all kinds of excuses for this billion dollar company?


----------



## honeybunch

I recently bought a classic flap that was crushed and uneven at the sides. The SA (not my usual one) had assured me it would even out when I put stuff in it. It didn’t, so I returned it. My usual SA spent a long time showing me some other classic flaps when they got them in. After looking at several I went home with one I thought was perfect but I’ve just got it home and I found a loose stitch (which, on its own, doesn’t bother me too much) and the base of the bag is not straight. It makes the front of the bag sit lower than the back so when you put the bag down it sort of leans forward. Has anyone had a flap like this before?  I think that’s not acceptable for the price but it was a final exchange and the other options were very rough, dull and pebbly caviar whereas I wanted a shiny, softer-looking caviar that looks like lamb from a distance. I can’t do anything about it now so I’ll have to accept it but I just think it’s another example of declining quality. The flaps I bought several years ago were perfect.


----------



## Sourisbrune

408California408 has part two of the Chanel boots and Sak’s story up and running.  Watching it makes me want to avoid Sak’s, and most department stores, for online purchases (in particular).


----------



## heytheredelilah

honeybunch said:


> I recently bought a classic flap that was crushed and uneven at the sides. The SA (not my usual one) had assured me it would even out when I put stuff in it. It didn’t, so I returned it. My usual SA spent a long time showing me some other classic flaps when they got them in. After looking at several I went home with one I thought was perfect but I’ve just got it home and I found a loose stitch (which, on its own, doesn’t bother me too much) and the base of the bag is not straight. It makes the front of the bag sit lower than the back so when you put the bag down it sort of leans forward. Has anyone had a flap like this before?  I think that’s not acceptable for the price but it was a final exchange and the other options were very rough, dull and pebbly caviar whereas I wanted a shiny, softer-looking caviar that looks like lamb from a distance. I can’t do anything about it now so I’ll have to accept it but I just think it’s another example of declining quality. The flaps I bought several years ago were perfect.


I looked at so many different classic flaps in black caviar before I settled on mine.      I would not even have known how picky I had to be until a nice quality one and bad quality one were side by side in the store at the same time.  The silver hardware one was so gorgeous!  It looked nice and cushiony with a slight shine without it looking plasticy.    It put a smile on my face.  But I was looking for one with gold hardware at the time, and the gold one was so deflated and matte.  I also wanted one made in France so I waited longer.  I finally got a call from my SA that they got a France one in and I excitedly went to go look at it.   It was horrible!!  It was tilted forward just like you said.  It would barely stand up. I held off and kept waiting.  I eventually found a made in Italy one that worked for me.  I realized it doesn’t matter if it’s Made in Italy or France or what series it is.  You just have to go and look.  Chanel’s quality control is horrible!!


----------



## honeybunch

Yumslan said:


> I looked at so many different classic flaps in black caviar before I settled on mine.      I would not even have known how picky I had to be until a nice quality one and bad quality one were side by side in the store at the same time.  The silver hardware one was so gorgeous!  It looked nice and cushiony with a slight shine without it looking plasticy.    It put a smile on my face.  But I was looking for one with gold hardware at the time, and the gold one was so deflated and matte.  I also wanted one made in France so I waited longer.  I finally got a call from my SA that they got a France one in and I excitedly went to go look at it.   It was horrible!!  It was tilted forward just like you said.  It would barely stand up. I held off and kept waiting.  I eventually found a made in Italy one that worked for me.  I realized it doesn’t matter if it’s Made in Italy or France or what series it is.  You just have to go and look.  Chanel’s quality control is horrible!!



I agree that it doesn’t matter if it’s made in France or Italy. I’ve been waiting weeks for the perfect flap as I returned the one with the crushed side. I was told it was a final return and I couldn’t exchange the new one. I was feeling quite stressed about it as my SA was bringing out several flaps and I wasn’t happy with any of them, and I was starting to feel embarrassed about it, as if I was being too picky. The seemingly perfectly constructed ones that she picked out for me had awful caviar, like sand paper, and two of them also had very wrinkled leather inside. I thought this one was truly perfect - nice sheen, slightly puffy, made in France. I did notice that it seemed to tilt forward when I set it down but I had never come across this issue before or thought to look for it, so I thought it was in my imagination. I was more concerned with checking the flap part was straight as I’ve seen a lot of crooked ones. It was only when I got home that I looked at the base of the bag and it’s not straight at all. When you turn the bag upside down and look at the base, one side is clearly higher than the other, so it causes it to lean forward when you put the bag down. Now that you’ve said you saw a bag like this, I know I’m not going mad. Even my husband who is not picky at all could see there was an issue and told me to return it. I kept looking at it after I‘d posted last night and It was driving me mad. The trouble is, I’m stuck with it due to the final exchange and I feel so upset because of how much money I’ve spent on it. I can’t believe it wasn’t far off 5K!  I just hope people don’t think it’s a fake bag because it’s so poorly constructed. I wonder if with use the issue will improve? I’m just devastated!


----------



## Ally ambrosio

TraceySH said:


> I would disagree here. I think it's up to Chanel to ensure their leathers are top quality. I was in the H boutique a few weeks ago, and she said Chanel is notorious for picking up other discarded lots of leather that were subpar to the more high end houses like    Hermes. They are well known for making things as cheap as possible while still churning out bags in the tens of millions per year, all the while raising prices. Where does it not fall on them to ensure their factories obtain the best leathers available? Why do other much less expensive houses procure much finer leathers (much thicker, more supple and more beautiful) and charge half the price? Go check out a Givenchy mystic PLEASE. Just play with it a minute, the leather is STUNNING. It's not that finer leathers are no longer available, it's that Chanel thinks slapping a CC on a second rate leather will still be a cute trick to the masses who only want to be seen for wearing a CC. Oh the power of the logo.
> 
> Now I still buy plenty of Chanel, but more RTW these days where the quality hasn't suffered as much (including their leathers tsk tsk). Def more Hermes gal for the bags, but I stick to Chanel for the "fun factor".
> 
> Also their dye & tanning processes have really suffered. Their leathers are no longer dyed through, and as someone else pointed out, the thinner leathers make that already flawed process even more cost efficient.
> 
> One of my top SA for Chanel kind of right sized my thought process about Chanel leather goods. She said that Chanel was always a clothing house, and bags were just meant to show the clothes complete with accessories. Chanel has never touted itself as a leather goods specialist, nor should we ever expect that level of quality from them in that respect. First and foremost, they are haute couture and RTW, and leather and "jewelry" were just add-ons that were never meant to represent the brand the way they do now. (This is also why Chanel doesn't care too much for non-RTW customers).
> 
> Hey Chanel, if you're out there - charge me MORE! I don't care. But use the finest materials you can find, with impeccable craftsmanship. I will come back 100% b/c to me it's more about quality than price....


Thank you for sharing your point of view  it’s always nice to have different opinions and share them so we can have a better prospective on things.
Not an H fan.I will never spend such money for just a bag. And the system
To acquire said bags? No thanks, I don’t wanna play their game even though it will be easier for me here in EU. I prefer put those said money for a house. Not my style either. Very basic and unpractical.
Don’t be offended please. 
I will still stick with Chanel because it’s my “dream” fashion house. People have their dream bag, I don’t. I just love Chanel.


----------



## Ally ambrosio

SPBiaes said:


> Of course Chanel is a clothing brand. But let’s be honest: When the leather goods segment of Chanel’s business is doing so well that it is basically representing the house and brand just as well as tweed jackets, Chanel, as a company, has the responsibility to pay close attention to the details on their handbags. Saying or implying “handbags are not our focus when Coco founded Chanel 100 years ago, so we are just following this tradition.” is such BS. It’s not “They can’t”. It’s “They don’t want to”.
> 
> But why didn’t they? Well because they know they can milk the heck out of it lolol. As customers, why do we have to find all kinds of excuses for this billion dollar company?


Spot on!!!


----------



## TraceySH

Ally ambrosio said:


> Thank you for sharing your point of view  it’s always nice to have different opinions and share them so we can have a better prospective on things.
> Not an H fan.I will never spend such money for just a bag. And the system
> To acquire said bags? No thanks, I don’t wanna play their game even though it will be easier for me here in EU. I prefer put those said money for a house. Not my style either. Very basic and unpractical.
> Don’t be offended please.
> I will still stick with Chanel because it’s my “dream” fashion house. People have their dream bag, I don’t. I just love Chanel.


I am not offended at all! And I still buy Chanel - I think 8 bags just this month! So I am not giving up on them, but I am more into exotics now too, so I have delved more into H and Delvaux to scratch that itch. Also the RTW for Chanel is still amazing for the most part (except for things that have CHANEL written all over them). Chanel prices are inching into H territory (this is their plan - to get classics up into the b/k/c range) and there are plenty of H bags that are less than a Chanel jumbo or 2.55 226 (both my favorite Chanel bags). I am not knocking it too hard again as I've easily purchased well into triple digits just over the last few years, but I too hate that I am conflicted with my loyalty over their subpar quality, etc. It's not a big secret though, all the SA know the quality of the leathers has declined as the bags are more and more mass produced. Hey my husband's not perfect either, but I love him to the moon and back


----------



## Ally ambrosio

TraceySH said:


> I am not offended at all! And I still buy Chanel - I think 8 bags just this month! So I am not giving up on them, but I am more into exotics now too, so I have delved more into H and Delvaux to scratch that itch. Also the RTW for Chanel is still amazing for the most part (except for things that have CHANEL written all over them). Chanel prices are inching into H territory (this is their plan - to get classics up into the b/k/c range) and there are plenty of H bags that are less than a Chanel jumbo or 2.55 226 (both my favorite Chanel bags). I am not knocking it too hard again as I've easily purchased well into triple digits just over the last few years, but I too hate that I am conflicted with my loyalty over their subpar quality, etc. It's not a big secret though, all the SA know the quality of the leathers has declined as the bags are more and more mass produced. Hey my husband's not perfect either, but I love him to the moon and back


True  we love what we love and sometimes close one or two eyes even though we are fully aware that it’s not perfect for our standards  including hubby and partners 
I heard that Chanel wants to compete with Hermès prices. To me it’s just ridiculous, they are two completely different brands and they shouldn’t play this game. At least I won’t buy anymore Chanel bags if and when the day they will equal to Hermès prices. No way. 
Just putting out here... my father works in the fashion industry, he(his company/his boss)  makes the embroidery/lace and so on for very BIG brands. 
Now this is what he told me. 
“You like expensive clothes don’t you? Wanna know a secret? 
Valentino/Dior?” Just to name a few that his company works for. 
“They pay for the cheapest material to make their canvas. Which means a 10K dress is made with the cheapest cotton and fabric because they ask for the lowest price.” This! This is insane!!!


----------



## mzbaglady1

Ally ambrosio said:


> True  we love what we love and sometimes close one or two eyes even though we are fully aware that it’s not perfect for our standards  including hubby and partners
> I heard that Chanel wants to compete with Hermès prices. To me it’s just ridiculous, they are two completely different brands and they shouldn’t play this game. At least I won’t buy anymore Chanel bags if and when the day they will equal to Hermès prices. No way.
> Just putting out here... my father works in the fashion industry, he(his company/his boss)  makes the embroidery/lace and so on for very BIG brands.
> Now this is what he told me.
> “You like expensive clothes don’t you? Wanna know a secret?
> Valentino/Dior?” Just to name a few that his company works for.
> “They pay for the cheapest material to make their canvas. Which means a 10K dress is made with the cheapest cotton and fabric because they ask for the lowest price.” This! This is insane!!!


Your bottom response is why I would never pay full retail price for certain items that will eventually go on sale.


----------



## SPBiaes

Went to Bergdorf recently and the sweet SA's showed me so many CF's - none of them was in good shape. Then she showed me some 2.55 - same case. The flap was uneven, the base was crooked, bags did not sit up straight. It was truly shameful. Went to 57th and got some RTW instead.


----------



## thebagqueen

PC1984 said:


> I have to chime in. I ordered a Moncler vest from NM earlier this year and it arrived with dog food in one pocket and headphones in the other. Completely disgraceful. The SA when I did the return looked horrified as well.
> NM prides themselves on being a luxury department store, but this is just one of a few experiences I’ve had there that has left me really scratching my head.



That is just gross. Repugnant. Makes me wonder what the heck else was in that vest and how long it was worn before it was returned.


----------



## English1221

The chain of my new reissue camera case broke after using it for one day. The store had another one so I exchanged. If this breaks too I am going to ask for a refund.


----------



## mk1919

I recently purchased a CoCo handle. There are a bump and dents  on the leather. The close up shows the granules of the Cavior leather were totally different from the normal sites. Is this leather defect? Thanks for your input. This definitely ruins the mood of owning a new Chanel bag.


----------



## Sourisbrune

mk1919 said:


> I recently purchased a CoCo handle. There are a bump and dents  on the leather. The close up shows the granules of the Cavior leather were totally different from the normal sites. Is this leather defect? Thanks for your input. This definitely ruins the mood of owning a new Chanel bag.


I adore a chevron bag!
Those aren’t dents, those are small ripples from stitching the leather at too much of an angle in one area.  In my attempts to sew, I became familiar with this subtle gathering of material because it wasn’t perfectly flat when I sewed it.
I’m sorry your bag has leather issues.  It looks like it’s under the flap and resembles finger pressure points on the fluffy quilting.  Thank goodness, it looks like it’s not that noticeable unless pointed out.


----------



## Seren_HGH

TraceySH said:


> I am not offended at all! And I still buy Chanel - I think 8 bags just this month! So I am not giving up on them, but I am more into exotics now too, so I have delved more into H and Delvaux to scratch that itch. Also the RTW for Chanel is still amazing for the most part (except for things that have CHANEL written all over them). Chanel prices are inching into H territory (this is their plan - to get classics up into the b/k/c range) and there are plenty of H bags that are less than a Chanel jumbo or 2.55 226 (both my favorite Chanel bags). I am not knocking it too hard again as I've easily purchased well into triple digits just over the last few years, but I too hate that I am conflicted with my loyalty over their subpar quality, etc. It's not a big secret though, all the SA know the quality of the leathers has declined as the bags are more and more mass produced. Hey my husband's not perfect either, but I love him to the moon and back



I understand your points. As someone who purchased many designer bags in my twenties and took a break to carry a diaper  bag for a good ten years I was shocked at the price increase across the bag world specifically Chanel. Do I think those price increases mean better leather, workmanship etc. Nope my bags from 2005-2010 definitely seem to be constructed better. I also agree with you in that there are different brands with lower price points who’s bags are constructed better with better materials - Fendi and Dior immediately comes to mind. However I will happily buy Chanel because I love the bags, and understand I’m not paying exclusively for quality but mostly for branding and design.


----------



## JoeyLouis

Just noticed that my new 20C white/blue espadrilles, the straw part is uneven on the right shoe. It looks like it has a cleft. Then I asked a friend and hers was uneven too. Does this make it the norm? I sure hope not!! 

Bottom photo are my black espadrilles that rightfully passed QC and are even.


----------



## mk1919

Sourisbrune said:


> I adore a chevron bag!
> Those aren’t dents, those are small ripples from stitching the leather at too much of an angle in one area.  In my attempts to sew, I became familiar with this subtle gathering of material because it wasn’t perfectly flat when I sewed it.
> I’m sorry your bag has leather issues.  It looks like it’s under the flap and resembles finger pressure points on the fluffy quilting.  Thank goodness, it looks like it’s not that noticeable unless pointed out.


----------



## mk1919

mk1919 said:


> I recently purchased a CoCo handle. There are a bump and dents  on the leather. The close up shows the granules of the Cavior leather were totally different from the normal sites. Is this leather defect? Thanks for your input. This definitely ruins the mood of owning a new Chanel bag.


Thank you for your input. Chanel agreed to have it exchanged. However, CoCo handle is very hard to come by. will see about it. I couldn't believe I didn't see the flaw when I inspected the bag.
Chanel should have better quality control. We should be able to enjoy the bag as opposed to be like a Chanel police to inspect all crannies and nooks.


----------



## mk1919

Sourisbrune said:


> I adore a chevron bag!
> Those aren’t dents, those are small ripples from stitching the leather at too much of an angle in one area.  In my attempts to sew, I became familiar with this subtle gathering of material because it wasn’t perfectly flat when I sewed it.
> I’m sorry your bag has leather issues.  It looks like it’s under the flap and resembles finger pressure points on the fluffy quilting.  Thank goodness, it looks like it’s not that noticeable unless pointed out.



Thank you so much for your reply. Chanel agreed to have an exchange. However, all they have are not in my wishlist. Should I keep this one? Please give me some advises. Would you keep it?


----------



## English1221

mk1919 said:


> Thank you so much for your reply. Chanel agreed to have an exchange. However, all they have are not in my wishlist. Should I keep this one? Please give me some advises. Would you keep it?


Personally I would return it if possible. I’d rather go vintage for better quality


----------



## Sourisbrune

mk1919 said:


> Thank you so much for your reply. Chanel agreed to have an exchange. However, all they have are not in my wishlist. Should I keep this one? Please give me some advises. Would you keep it?





English1221 said:


> Personally I would return it if possible. I’d rather go vintage for better quality



I was unsure of what I would do until I read what English 1221 wrote.

I don’t know what would bother you over time.  I know myself.  If I were to run into a brick wall with my handbag and damage it, I would cry  but know damaging it was the risk I took when I bought any bag.  But if I spent thousands of dollars and my bag came to me with a bothersome flaw, I don’t know if I’m the type to say “Oh well.”  Some people are that way.

One good thing is that the ripple is under the flap and it’s probably only noticeable to you, so that may give you a little solace.  I would keep it if my love for the bag was bigger than my disappointment seeing the ripple- over time I probably wouldn’t notice the ripple.

I wonder if I got rid of a bag with a flaw like your bag has, if would I tell myself I made an impulsive move and want to kick myself?  I don’t know.  I might tell myself it’s cosmetic so the bag’s integrity isn’t compromised (no popped stitch or frayed leather) and Chanel is just going to put it back on the shelf and sell it.

You could go vintage.  A pre-loved bag might be better and about the same price.  If you don’t mind doing that, pre-loved is a good idea.

I guess it comes down to the thought, no bag is perfect.  If we look hard enough and long enough, all bags have a flaw.  I think returning a bag depends on the flaw and how much it bothers us, or if the flaw lessens the lifespan of the bag.

I'm sorry- I’m probably no help.  I don’t think you have an easy decision.
If you decide to keep it, enjoy it.  Rock it!  It’s a gorgeous style bag!
If you decide to return it, I hope you find a beautiful replacement.


----------



## Kuschelnudde

If it‘s still in the return window, always return or exchange. These things are just too expensive, we aren‘t talking about 4You bags.

I know how it sucks to go back to the store and be open about your frustration but at the same time this is nothing compared to always thinking ‘oh I wish I‘d gone back‘. Not for the asking price. Glad you took it back.


----------



## English1221

Sourisbrune said:


> I was unsure of what I would do until I read what English 1221 wrote.
> 
> I don’t know what would bother you over time.  I know myself.  If I were to run into a brick wall with my handbag and damage it, I would cry  but know damaging it was the risk I took when I bought any bag.  But if I spent thousands of dollars and my bag came to me with a bothersome flaw, I don’t know if I’m the type to say “Oh well.”  Some people are that way.
> 
> One good thing is that the ripple is under the flap and it’s probably only noticeable to you, so that may give you a little solace.  I would keep it if my love for the bag was bigger than my disappointment seeing the ripple- over time I probably wouldn’t notice the ripple.
> 
> I wonder if I got rid of a bag with a flaw like your bag has, if would I tell myself I made an impulsive move and want to kick myself?  I don’t know.  I might tell myself it’s cosmetic so the bag’s integrity isn’t compromised (no popped stitch or frayed leather) and Chanel is just going to put it back on the shelf and sell it.
> 
> You could go vintage.  A pre-loved bag might be better and about the same price.  If you don’t mind doing that, pre-loved is a good idea.
> 
> I guess it comes down to the thought, no bag is perfect.  If we look hard enough and long enough, all bags have a flaw.  I think returning a bag depends on the flaw and how much it bothers us, or if the flaw lessens the lifespan of the bag.
> 
> I'm sorry- I’m probably no help.  I don’t think you have an easy decision.
> If you decide to keep it, enjoy it.  Rock it!  It’s a gorgeous style bag!
> If you decide to return it, I hope you find a beautiful replacement.



The craftsmanship of vintage bags is otherworldly. The combination of the 24k gold hardware against the rich black lambskin puts me in awe every time I take mine out of the dust bag.


----------



## ChanelCelineLaurentLover

JoeyLouis said:


> Just noticed that my new 20C white/blue espadrilles, the straw part is uneven on the right shoe. It looks like it has a cleft. Then I asked a friend and hers was uneven too. Does this make it the norm? I sure hope not!!
> 
> Bottom photo are my black espadrilles that rightfully passed QC and are even.


Mine are the same. I think it’s just the norm.


----------



## Hikitten

I had such a sobering experience today with Chanel. I bought a bag in the beginning of December and wore it once then noticed a stitch was coming undone from the leather chain. It was frayed and poked out. It wasn’t a huge deal but unsightly and considering I wore it once I didn’t think it warrant a flaw in a brand new bag so I brought it in to see what they could do. First they tried to fix it in store but couldn’t so they sent it out to the local craftsman. But a week later I was told he couldn’t repair it so it would need to go to Paris and take 2-3 months. Since I only used it for one day I was a pretty bummed and ask if there was anything else they could do. They seemed to find another solution and said it’ll take a couple weeks after the holidays I could have my bag. Well today I went in as it was ready and omg the shock. They craftsman ended up repairing a completely different part of the strap and butchering it while leaving the loose thread untouched. I was shocked and so disappointed. They offered to exchange it but the other bag in same style also had loose threads! So they said the only other option was to send to Paris and have them replace the strap which could take a couple months but they will ask for a rush. I’m so bummed. I hope they can fix it with better care and that they don’t prolong the repair as I see other have. 
For me I felt sick spending so much money to have a brand new faulty item. If it was a year old I wouldn’t do anything just clip the damn thread. But since we are paying customers I think we deserve to be happy about what we are buying. Otherwise we shouldn’t buy it. 
If the repair comes back less then perfect I will have to ask for a refund.


----------



## 7h5f921

woah!!! My 5 year old could repair better than that! Yikes!! What were they thinking! 





Hikitten said:


> I had such a sobering experience today with Chanel. I bought a bag in the beginning of December and wore it once then noticed a stitch was coming undone from the leather chain. It was frayed and poked out. It wasn’t a huge deal but unsightly and considering I wore it once I didn’t think it warrant a flaw in a brand new bag so I brought it in to see what they could do. First they tried to fix it in store but couldn’t so they sent it out to the local craftsman. But a week later I was told he couldn’t repair it so it would need to go to Paris and take 2-3 months. Since I only used it for one day I was a pretty bummed and ask if there was anything else they could do. They seemed to find another solution and said it’ll take a couple weeks after the holidays I could have my bag. Well today I went in as it was ready and omg the shock. They craftsman ended up repairing a completely different part of the strap and butchering it while leaving the loose thread untouched. I was shocked and so disappointed. They offered to exchange it but the other bag in same style also had loose threads! So they said the only other option was to send to Paris and have them replace the strap which could take a couple months but they will ask for a rush. I’m so bummed. I hope they can fix it with better care and that they don’t prolong the repair as I see other have.
> For me I felt sick spending so much money to have a brand new faulty item. If it was a year old I wouldn’t do anything just clip the damn thread. But since we are paying customers I think we deserve to be happy about what we are buying. Otherwise we shouldn’t buy it.
> If the repair comes back less then perfect I will have to ask for a refund.


----------



## mk1919

Sourisbrune said:


> I was unsure of what I would do until I read what English 1221 wrote.
> 
> I don’t know what would bother you over time.  I know myself.  If I were to run into a brick wall with my handbag and damage it, I would cry  but know damaging it was the risk I took when I bought any bag.  But if I spent thousands of dollars and my bag came to me with a bothersome flaw, I don’t know if I’m the type to say “Oh well.”  Some people are that way.
> 
> One good thing is that the ripple is under the flap and it’s probably only noticeable to you, so that may give you a little solace.  I would keep it if my love for the bag was bigger than my disappointment seeing the ripple- over time I probably wouldn’t notice the ripple.
> 
> I wonder if I got rid of a bag with a flaw like your bag has, if would I tell myself I made an impulsive move and want to kick myself?  I don’t know.  I might tell myself it’s cosmetic so the bag’s integrity isn’t compromised (no popped stitch or frayed leather) and Chanel is just going to put it back on the shelf and sell it.
> 
> You could go vintage.  A pre-loved bag might be better and about the same price.  If you don’t mind doing that, pre-loved is a good idea.
> 
> I guess it comes down to the thought, no bag is perfect.  If we look hard enough and long enough, all bags have a flaw.  I think returning a bag depends on the flaw and how much it bothers us, or if the flaw lessens the lifespan of the bag.
> 
> I'm sorry- I’m probably no help.  I don’t think you have an easy decision.
> If you decide to keep it, enjoy it.  Rock it!  It’s a gorgeous style bag!
> If you decide to return it, I hope you find a beautiful replacement.


Thank you for your moral support. I have been doubting myself for being too fussy and picky over a bag. As you said, "  I might tell myself it’s cosmetic so the bag’s integrity isn’t compromised and Chanel is just going to put it back on the shelf and sell it." I bet as soon as I return the bag, someone gonna snap it in a heart beat. 
I have contacted the customer service they suggested sending it in for inspection. I can foresee they are going to say the bag is hand-made, the ripple is normal, blah blah. 
The return policy really sucks in Asia. NO returns, only exchange in 7 days. Not even store credits waiting for another CoCo. Nevertheless, I have to give chanel credit for being very responsive. Thank you, Sourisbrune.


----------



## shijay

Hikitten said:


> I had such a sobering experience today with Chanel. I bought a bag in the beginning of December and wore it once then noticed a stitch was coming undone from the leather chain. It was frayed and poked out. It wasn’t a huge deal but unsightly and considering I wore it once I didn’t think it warrant a flaw in a brand new bag so I brought it in to see what they could do. First they tried to fix it in store but couldn’t so they sent it out to the local craftsman. But a week later I was told he couldn’t repair it so it would need to go to Paris and take 2-3 months. Since I only used it for one day I was a pretty bummed and ask if there was anything else they could do. They seemed to find another solution and said it’ll take a couple weeks after the holidays I could have my bag. Well today I went in as it was ready and omg the shock. They craftsman ended up repairing a completely different part of the strap and butchering it while leaving the loose thread untouched. I was shocked and so disappointed. They offered to exchange it but the other bag in same style also had loose threads! So they said the only other option was to send to Paris and have them replace the strap which could take a couple months but they will ask for a rush. I’m so bummed. I hope they can fix it with better care and that they don’t prolong the repair as I see other have.
> For me I felt sick spending so much money to have a brand new faulty item. If it was a year old I wouldn’t do anything just clip the damn thread. But since we are paying customers I think we deserve to be happy about what we are buying. Otherwise we shouldn’t buy it.
> If the repair comes back less then perfect I will have to ask for a refund.


yikes that is brutal.  Why dont you ask for a refund now?  This is a horrible job!


----------



## umichmm

I purchased a tote that started fraying and dethreading after only two months of light use. I brought it in for assessment. It took nearly 6 weeks for the local repair - it came back and not only were those loose threads not removed/addressed but somehow there were more than when I sent it in.  I requested a store credit - not a refund - it was denied due to “normal wear and tear”. It was escalated and after weeks of, I’ll keep checking, it was clear to me that while no one was going to say yes, no one was going to say no. I had to let it go. I sold the bag and tbh I’m not sure I’ll ever buy another Chanel for a long time. I’m happy with many other designers. I’ve been a designer bag buyer for many years and I am very understanding that bags aren’t perfect and wear and tear happens. This was not normal wear and tear to me on items that are thousands of dollars.  For the price... I’m delighted to give other designers my money. I know Chanel won’t be hurting over my decision but for new folks, be very aware that if you buy an item, enjoy with love and know that if something goes wrong, you may just have to live with it. ETA: I’ve purchased many Chanel bags over the years so I am very familiar with the brand and their products.


----------



## Hikitten

shijay said:


> yikes that is brutal.  Why dont you ask for a refund now?  This is a horrible job!



Refunds are not allowed so I’m letting them try to fix it and if it’s not fixable then I can get a refund for a faulty product. I’m willing to exchange for something too but I’m too starting to have a sour taste for any newly made Chanel bags. I bought a boy bag two years ago and that bag is perfection and high quality. But I know they are less and less so nowadays.


----------



## Hikitten

umichmm said:


> I purchased a tote that started fraying and dethreading after only two months of light use. I brought it in for assessment. It took nearly 6 weeks for the local repair - it came back and not only were those loose threads not removed/addressed but somehow there were more than when I sent it in.  I requested a store credit - not a refund - it was denied due to “normal wear and tear”. It was escalated and after weeks of, I’ll keep checking, it was clear to me that while no one was going to say yes, no one was going to say no. I had to let it go. I sold the bag and tbh I’m not sure I’ll ever buy another Chanel for a long time. I’m happy with many other designers. I’ve been a designer bag buyer for many years and I am very understanding that bags aren’t perfect and wear and tear happens. This was not normal wear and tear to me on items that are thousands of dollars.  For the price... I’m delighted to give other designers my money. I know Chanel won’t be hurting over my decision but for new folks, be very aware that if you buy an item, enjoy with love and know that if something goes wrong, you may just have to live with it. ETA: I’ve purchased many Chanel bags over the years so I am very familiar with the brand and their products.



That’s so disappointing. I’m hoping it won’t happen to me as I have the same issue. 
I have Chanel bags that are 10-15 years old and they all have normal wear and tear but not a single loose thread. I’m fine with bags not looking brand new but not a bag that falls apart. My kids have bags from H&M that don’t have thread issues ☹️ 
But you are so right. I’m starting to move to Hermes and have been very happy with my old Celine bags.


----------



## umichmm

Hikitten said:


> That’s so disappointing. I’m hoping it won’t happen to me as I have the same issue.
> I have Chanel bags that are 10-15 years old and they all have normal wear and tear but not a single loose thread. I’m fine with bags not looking brand new but not a bag that falls apart. My kids have bags from H&M that don’t have thread issues ☹️
> But you are so right. I’m starting to move to Hermes and have been very happy with my old Celine bags.



My experiences at H, Dior, BV, and LV speak volumes over what Chanel has been offering. My SA is wonderful but if this is the way the brand itself has headed, as much as I adore her.... I love to vary my purchases anyway and if I feel Chanel, I’ll go preloved/vintage happily. I just felt generally like —- I am not someone who uses a magnifying glass on threads etc, even my SA was like, if SHE brought something back, there’s prob a problem.  I know she felt for me. But there was nothing to be done. I rarely post (read psychotically lol), but I felt like this was one worth weighing in on. And I really, really thought a lot about it before I did because I do know bags are meant to be used and loved ☺️ Love big, wear big - you can’t take them with you when you go. But just be aware, Chanel’s tolerance for fixes is currently low...


----------



## Sourisbrune

Hikitten said:


> Refunds are not allowed so I’m letting them try to fix it and if it’s not fixable then I can get a refund for a faulty product. I’m willing to exchange for something too but I’m too starting to have a sour taste for any newly made Chanel bags. I bought a boy bag two years ago and that bag is perfection and high quality. But I know they are less and less so nowadays.



I realize experiences like ours are not the norm.  There are many near perfect bags out there, in many luxury brands.  Because of my experience, the after service care has become important to me.   I think the super fakes (being returned in lieu of the real bags) and quality issues are going to cause companies to end customer friendly policies.

I’m forcing myself to fall out of love with Chanel (except one last bag, I think).  Though we have excellent return policies in the US (but up to the discretion of the managers), I believe the quality control is getting worse, and the motivation of some sales associates’ is withering, to make customers happy/returning customers.

My friend started working for Chanel a year ago.  Yesterday I popped into the store to see the new goodies.  The items felt different.  Lighter.  Almost dry.  My old 2.55 and single flap Jumbo felt supple and solid by comparison.  I couldn’t even unzip the zipper on a waist bag I saw.  It was too stiff.

My friend told me the big sellers are the classics (traditional flaps, including top handles) and there is a long waitlist for the new medium Gabrielle.  The trendy seasonal bags aren’t flying off the shelves as quickly as they used to.  A lot are being sent to Fashionphile to sell.

I guess I’m longing for the days of excellent quality, service, exclusivity (given the price) and beautiful designs.  In a few years, those days might be long gone for Chanel.  LV is starting to improve, and there are a couple of other less expensive brands that I have my eyes on.  Sad, so sad.


----------



## Gabs007

Sourisbrune said:


> I realize experiences like ours are not the norm.  There are many near perfect bags out there, in many luxury brands.  Because of my experience, the after service care has become important to me.   I think the super fakes (being returned in lieu of the real bags) and quality issues are going to cause companies to end customer friendly policies.
> 
> I’m forcing myself to fall out of love with Chanel (except one last bag, I think).  Though we have excellent return policies in the US (but up to the discretion of the managers), I believe the quality control is getting worse, and the motivation of some sales associates’ is withering, to make customers happy/returning customers.
> 
> My friend started working for Chanel a year ago.  Yesterday I popped into the store to see the new goodies.  The items felt different.  Lighter.  Almost dry.  My old 2.55 and single flap Jumbo felt supple and solid by comparison.  I couldn’t even unzip the zipper on a waist bag I saw.  It was too stiff.
> 
> My friend told me the big sellers are the classics (traditional flaps, including top handles) and there is a long waitlist for the new medium Gabrielle.  The trendy seasonal bags aren’t flying off the shelves as quickly as they used to.  A lot are being sent to Fashionphile to sell.
> 
> I guess I’m longing for the days of excellent quality, service, exclusivity (given the price) and beautiful designs.  In a few years, those days might be long gone for Chanel.  LV is starting to improve, and there are a couple of other less expensive brands that I have my eyes on.  Sad, so sad.



My mom is a huge Chanel fan, bags and clothes, the very classic ones in both, she was having a total moan at me yesterday on the phone, she purchased a tweet jacket and after wearing it twice noticed that stitches in the lining are coming undone, she was outraged, brought it back to the shop and also got the "Well it comes with wear" so she pointed out that she bought it between Xmas and New Year, hardly time to wear it to excess and they are repairing it for her now. She said she could possibly do it herself but for what she paid for it, not a chance in hell and then said the same about the newer bags, that while she waited she looked at a few, didn't care much for the design or feel for them, she said to her they just felt flimsy and wrong. 
For mom to say so, it has to be a serious quality issue, because she always tried to persuade me to go Chanel, always quoting quality and style. I have to admit I like some of the styles, but in general, they design for a completely different type of woman, and personally I just can't quite justify their prices for something that doesn't suit me 100%.


----------



## skatergal90

Hi guys, I noticed some "glue" or dried glue my tweed bag that attracted some dust and became black or something. I'm not sure if this is normal. I asked the Chanel SA and they said it was normal adhesive for bags with sequins but I'm not so sure. Do any of your tweed bags have a little bit of glue like that? It may not be glue... Do let me know what you think it is or if it's normal! Bag was bought 2 months ago.


----------



## mk1919

Sourisbrune said:


> I was unsure of what I would do until I read what English 1221 wrote.
> 
> I don’t know what would bother you over time.  I know myself.  If I were to run into a brick wall with my handbag and damage it, I would cry  but know damaging it was the risk I took when I bought any bag.  But if I spent thousands of dollars and my bag came to me with a bothersome flaw, I don’t know if I’m the type to say “Oh well.”  Some people are that way.
> 
> One good thing is that the ripple is under the flap and it’s probably only noticeable to you, so that may give you a little solace.  I would keep it if my love for the bag was bigger than my disappointment seeing the ripple- over time I probably wouldn’t notice the ripple.
> 
> I wonder if I got rid of a bag with a flaw like your bag has, if would I tell myself I made an impulsive move and want to kick myself?  I don’t know.  I might tell myself it’s cosmetic so the bag’s integrity isn’t compromised (no popped stitch or frayed leather) and Chanel is just going to put it back on the shelf and sell it.
> 
> You could go vintage.  A pre-loved bag might be better and about the same price.  If you don’t mind doing that, pre-loved is a good idea.
> 
> I guess it comes down to the thought, no bag is perfect.  If we look hard enough and long enough, all bags have a flaw.  I think returning a bag depends on the flaw and how much it bothers us, or if the flaw lessens the lifespan of the bag.
> 
> I'm sorry- I’m probably no help.  I don’t think you have an easy decision.
> If you decide to keep it, enjoy it.  Rock it!  It’s a gorgeous style bag!
> If you decide to return it, I hope you find a beautiful replacement.


Dear all,
I have my replacement today, a lambskin mini square with silver hardware! I am quite happy with what turned out. I wrote 2 emails to customer service with proof of manufacture defects.   Leather surgeon is very helpful  and kind enough to give me their expertise opinion on this bag. Chanel customer service gave me the appointment to choose from the 2020 collection. I was offered 2 bags on my wishlist, a mini rectangular and a mini square. Unfortunately, the mini rectangular has a flaw on the leather strap, a thin piece of triangular leather was not attached to the leather. I bring home the mini and I am very happy. Be sure that you check everything meticularously.  Ask the SA give you time alone with your new bag.


----------



## Sourisbrune

mk1919 said:


> Dear all,
> I have my replacement today, a lambskin mini square with silver hardware! I am quite happy with what turned out. I wrote 2 emails to customer service with proof of manufacture defects.   Leather surgeon is very helpful  and kind enough to give me their expertise opinion on this bag. Chanel customer service gave me the appointment to choose from the 2020 collection. I was offered 2 bags on my wishlist, a mini rectangular and a mini square. Unfortunately, the mini rectangular has a flaw on the leather strap, a thin piece of triangular leather was not attached to the leather. I bring home the mini and I am very happy. Be sure that you check everything meticularously.  Ask the SA give you time alone with your new bag.


Congratulations on your new bag!  It’s a beautiful classic.


----------



## Sourisbrune

skatergal90 said:


> Hi guys, I noticed some "glue" or dried glue my tweed bag that attracted some dust and became black or something. I'm not sure if this is normal. I asked the Chanel SA and they said it was normal adhesive for bags with sequins but I'm not so sure. Do any of your tweed bags have a little bit of glue like that? It may not be glue... Do let me know what you think it is or if it's normal! Bag was bought 2 months ago.



You have a beautiful bag!  I could be wrong, but I don’t think that’s normal.  I don’t want to overstate asking Leather Surgeons, but I think they could let you know if they could get the excess glue off the fabric and clean those areas.  It’s too bad if you have to do the legwork and spend the money when it should be Chanel taking care of the bag for you (since it’s new), but if you like the bag and no replacement is available, ask a professional that has a history of working with Chanel.


----------



## skatergal90

Sourisbrune said:


> You have a beautiful bag!  I could be wrong, but I don’t think that’s normal.  I don’t want to overstate asking Leather Surgeons, but I think they could let you know if they could get the excess glue off the fabric and clean those areas.  It’s too bad if you have to do the legwork and spend the money when it should be Chanel taking care of the bag for you (since it’s new), but if you like the bag and no replacement is available, ask a professional that has a history of working with Chanel.



That's a good idea. Thanks for suggesting it


----------



## mk1919

mk1919 said:


> Dear all,
> I have my replacement today, a lambskin mini square with silver hardware! I am quite happy with what turned out. I wrote 2 emails to customer service with proof of manufacture defects.   Leather surgeon is very helpful  and kind enough to give me their expertise opinion on this bag. Chanel customer service gave me the appointment to choose from the 2020 collection. I was offered 2 bags on my wishlist, a mini rectangular and a mini square. Unfortunately, the mini rectangular has a flaw on the leather strap, a thin piece of triangular leather was not attached to the leather. I bring home the mini and I am very happy. Be sure that you check everything meticularously.  Ask the SA give you time alone with your new bag.


BTW, the two lambskin leather bags looked so different. The square I took home is smoother shinier, and the rectangular is a bit matt and softer. You won't tell the differences unless you have both in your hands. I was so lucky to have options.


----------



## lishukha

I cant believe I’m writing in this post... I took my 7 year old with me to the Chicago Chanel store to get my dream boy bag last Monday (it was a 10 hour road trip round trip for us!). I made sure to inspect the bag, found some minor stuff I was ok with (like thread sticking out on the strap, one minor scuff spot on the bottom corner), and also asked for other boy bags they had in stock to compare, and really fell in love with the first one my SA brought out for me. 

Today I found a hole in the top left corner of the inside front part of the bag. My heart dropped when I saw that. I kept trying to convince myself that it’s a part that no one can see, I should be able to live with it; but all I could do all day was staring at this spot!! 




I texted my SA to see if I can exchange the bag at all. My only concern is that I will not be able to make another 10 hour road trip any time soon (I technically could but just can’t emotionally do another one again so soon), so the exchange will likely need to be done via mail, which means I won’t be able to inspect the next purse in details myself... also when I was in the store last week, the other two boy bags they had in stock felt very “used” and seemed like they had been display units for a while already... would I be able to request my SA to order a brand new one for me specifically? 

Thanks in advance for any feedback / input you may have!


----------



## Kuschelnudde

At that price point, you ‚should‘ not feel okay with it or get over it. I understand that it takes away the magic from your purchase though. I feel very sorry for you.

I’m surprised to read that you were okay with so many flaws to begin with. You seem to have a higher tolerance for stuff like this so if this hole makes you feel bad (totally understandable), then it’s really bad. Please call your SA and see what they can do.

is it really a hole though? It looks a bit like... glue?!

best of luck! Keep us posted!


----------



## lishukha

Kuschelnudde said:


> At that price point, you ‚should‘ not feel okay with it or get over it. I understand that it takes away the magic from your purchase though. I feel very sorry for you.
> 
> I’m surprised to read that you were okay with so many flaws to begin with. You seem to have a higher tolerance for stuff like this so if this hole makes you feel bad (totally understandable), then it’s really bad. Please call your SA and see what they can do.
> 
> is it really a hole though? It looks a bit like... glue?!
> 
> best of luck! Keep us posted!



Thanks!! I wish it was glue, there is glue residue near the corner (which I’m also ok with), but the corner has a literal hole that almost looks like either a small chunk of leather came off while the bag was made, or they didn’t have enough in the corner to make a fold so they left it open. 

I’m still waiting for my SA to get back with me. I’ve shown it to my family and friends they all said you can hardly see it but I just can’t unsee it anymore now that I know it’s there  this really just took the joy of the bag away from me unfortunately...


----------



## JoeyLouis

I still haven’t used my small 19b white cf, but I was looking at it the other day and noticed white wash over the caviar. I think maybe it was scraped or paint scuffed off, so they put some white out like stuff on it to cover. Kinda ugly, but not that noticeable (I OBv missed it while inspecting).


----------



## Sourisbrune

lishukha said:


> I cant believe I’m writing in this post... I took my 7 year old with me to the Chicago Chanel store to get my dream boy bag last Monday (it was a 10 hour road trip round trip for us!). I made sure to inspect the bag, found some minor stuff I was ok with (like thread sticking out on the strap, one minor scuff spot on the bottom corner), and also asked for other boy bags they had in stock to compare, and really fell in love with the first one my SA brought out for me.
> 
> Today I found a hole in the top left corner of the inside front part of the bag. My heart dropped when I saw that. I kept trying to convince myself that it’s a part that no one can see, I should be able to live with it; but all I could do all day was staring at this spot!!
> View attachment 4650618
> View attachment 4650619
> 
> 
> I texted my SA to see if I can exchange the bag at all. My only concern is that I will not be able to make another 10 hour road trip any time soon (I technically could but just can’t emotionally do another one again so soon), so the exchange will likely need to be done via mail, which means I won’t be able to inspect the next purse in details myself... also when I was in the store last week, the other two boy bags they had in stock felt very “used” and seemed like they had been display units for a while already... would I be able to request my SA to order a brand new one for me specifically?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any feedback / input you may have!





lishukha said:


> Thanks!! I wish it was glue, there is glue residue near the corner (which I’m also ok with), but the corner has a literal hole that almost looks like either a small chunk of leather came off while the bag was made, or they didn’t have enough in the corner to make a fold so they left it open.
> 
> I’m still waiting for my SA to get back with me. I’ve shown it to my family and friends they all said you can hardly see it but I just can’t unsee it anymore now that I know it’s there  this really just took the joy of the bag away from me unfortunately...



Oh my goodness!  That’s a hole.  You nailed it when you stated what probably caused it.  They didn’t have leather to tuck the corner.
Any bag sent to you should have every square inch photographed first and you should be able to send it back if it doesn’t meet your standards.
I wouldn’t except this bag.  Wow!


----------



## Sourisbrune

JoeyLouis said:


> I still haven’t used my small 19b white cf, but I was looking at it the other day and noticed white wash over the caviar. I think maybe it was scraped or paint scuffed off, so they put some white out like stuff on it to cover. Kinda ugly, but not that noticeable (I OBv missed it while inspecting).


I had a Chanel sent to me that looked like this.  I sent it back- they ended up selling it anyway.  Your bag probably got rubbed in shipping and the store did their version of a patch job.


----------



## JoeyLouis

Sourisbrune said:


> I had a Chanel sent to me that looked like this.  I sent it back- they ended up selling it anyway.  Your bag probably got rubbed in shipping and the store did their version of a patch job.


I bought it from a department store and she unpacked it in front of me and I inspected it. Wahh! I guess this is how I can identify that it’s mine? Kind of annoyed about that kind of quality. Too late to return, I’m afraid. This white is a matte white, so I think I will at least avoid matte colors if I can’t avoid small caviar.


----------



## ChanelCelineLaurentLover

JoeyLouis said:


> I still haven’t used my small 19b white cf, but I was looking at it the other day and noticed white wash over the caviar. I think maybe it was scraped or paint scuffed off, so they put some white out like stuff on it to cover. Kinda ugly, but not that noticeable (I OBv missed it while inspecting).


I had a similar issue with a caviar bag...they told me (after it being sent off for months) that it was defective and that part of the leather didn’t go through the machine that imprints the leather to make it “caviar” and nothing could be done except to exchange for something else.


----------



## Kuschelnudde

lishukha said:


> Thanks!! I wish it was glue, there is glue residue near the corner (which I’m also ok with), but the corner has a literal hole that almost looks like either a small chunk of leather came off while the bag was made, or they didn’t have enough in the corner to make a fold so they left it open.
> 
> I’m still waiting for my SA to get back with me. I’ve shown it to my family and friends they all said you can hardly see it but I just can’t unsee it anymore now that I know it’s there  this really just took the joy of the bag away from me unfortunately...



you shouldn’t put up with it. You really deserve better. I understand that it’s an annoying process to go through but better try to fix it now than never. You‘ll probably feel regret eventually if you don’t do it.

Also second the idea to let your sa take pictures before posting it.


----------



## lishukha

Kuschelnudde said:


> you shouldn’t put up with it. You really deserve better. I understand that it’s an annoying process to go through but better try to fix it now than never. You‘ll probably feel regret eventually if you don’t do it.
> 
> Also second the idea to let your sa take pictures before posting it.



Thank you so much for the reassurance! I go crazy thinking I’m too picky but you are right - we all deserve better for items at this price point. I’m going to return the item regardless and if I can find a perfect one, great; if not - I have my money back.


----------



## skatergal90

skatergal90 said:


> Hi guys, I noticed some "glue" or dried glue my tweed bag that attracted some dust and became black or something. I'm not sure if this is normal. I asked the Chanel SA and they said it was normal adhesive for bags with sequins but I'm not so sure. Do any of your tweed bags have a little bit of glue like that? It may not be glue... Do let me know what you think it is or if it's normal! Bag was bought 2 months ago.





Sourisbrune said:


> You have a beautiful bag!  I could be wrong, but I don’t think that’s normal.  I don’t want to overstate asking Leather Surgeons, but I think they could let you know if they could get the excess glue off the fabric and clean those areas.  It’s too bad if you have to do the legwork and spend the money when it should be Chanel taking care of the bag for you (since it’s new), but if you like the bag and no replacement is available, ask a professional that has a history of working with Chanel.



UPDATE: Wrote in to customer service thanks to all your comments, and they issued a full refund to me in store credit. Seems that Chanel really stands behind the quality of their bags!!


----------



## dwang018

More on quality... I recently purchased a lamskin mini square, which I loved! I was so thrilled and posted it on the mini club thread and jan purchase. When I was about to use it for the first time, I discovered that a piece of leather was missing on the strap!! I was shocked and miserable. I really did love the bag and I have been wanting a mini square for a long time... the boutique agreed that it was a defect and allowed me to make an exchange. Of course they did not have the exact same bag... so after a couple agonizing days and soul searching... I ended up with a beautiful blue coco handle. This time I inspected the bag carefully and she is absolutely perfect. Please be aware when you buy! You never know...even though it's Chanel! I don't think I'll stop loving Chanel... but I will always be extra cautious after this experience.


----------



## minnnea

dwang018 said:


> More on quality... I recently purchased a lamskin mini square, which I loved! I was so thrilled and posted it on the mini club thread and jan purchase. When I was about to use it for the first time, I discovered that a piece of leather was missing on the strap!! I was shocked and miserable. I really did love the bag and I have been wanting a mini square for a long time... the boutique agreed that it was a defect and allowed me to make an exchange. Of course they did not have the exact same bag... so after a couple agonizing days and soul searching... I ended up with a beautiful blue coco handle. This time I inspected the bag carefully and she is absolutely perfect. Please be aware when you buy! You never know...even though it's Chanel! I don't think I'll stop loving Chanel... but I will always be extra cautious after this experience.



It is so beautiful!! Absolutely stunning . I am sorry for the bad luck with mini but this blue lady is fab!


----------



## moonstone

‍♀️Loose stitch on the side of a small black Chanel 19 bag.   This was returned since I checked all my Chanel bags very carefully before use.  There was no replacement available though.  [emoji30]


----------



## apple255

moonstone said:


> ‍♀️Loose stitch on the side of a small black Chanel 19 bag.   This was returned since I checked all my Chanel bags very carefully before use.  There was no replacement available though.  [emoji30]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4654382


Oh no that's un acceptable. Hope Chanel finds something for you.


----------



## vivian518

Loose threads seems to be a common problem with Chanel. My CF had loose threads at multiple places after one month of use. I took it to a boutique for repair and the SA said such issues are oftenly seen on CFs. The bag is fine now after the repair. 
I do enjoy my CF a lot, and it has became one of my wardrobe staples. However, after that experience, I just couldn’t convince myself to buy another Chanel anymore; even though many of their styles caught my eyes. To be honest, when I found out abt the loose threads, I thought I got a fake bag. But then I realized it couldn’t be since it was bought at the boutique! 
For an expensive bag from such a well known luxury brand, it just shouldn’t ... I am now happy to spend my money at LV or Dior, but still enjoy looking at Chanel. [emoji4]


----------



## Hikitten

I just got my bag back from repair from Paris because of a loose thread on the strap of a seasonal bag I bought in December. They ended up replacing the entire leather piece in the chain and did a really good job - the bag looks perfect now. The repair only took one month as they asked for a rush due to the blotched job the local repair did. All in all I’m satisfied with the outcome. I was dreading the worse and I’m glad it’s over. But I think I will be more cautious when buying Chanel and will probably slow down and look for vintage or H going forward.


----------



## Sourisbrune

I watched a video by Kat L trying on the new 19.  She was shocked when she saw a brand new, fresh from a box bag to try on.  She said it was crushed to the point it wouldn’t regain its shape.  Yikes!


----------



## lishukha

So sad to report that my second 20p boy bag that was supposed to be brand new from the store has a piece of leather that looks like the top layer was rubbed off to the side with the inner layer exposed. It is a bag that I would not have accepted on the spot in the store. Unfortunately it was shipped to me quickly from a different store and I’m just disappointed the FA from this store thinks that I would accept a bag of this quality. I think my mission for a perfect Chanel bag has failed and I’m calling it quits...


----------



## moonstone

apple255 said:


> Oh no that's un acceptable. Hope Chanel finds something for you.



Thank you.  Unfortunately the same boutique didn’t have a replacement for this.  I ended up able to get the 20P bag from another boutique.


----------



## moonstone

Sourisbrune said:


> I watched a video by Kat L trying on the new 19.  She was shocked when she saw a brand new, fresh from a box bag to try on.  She said it was crushed to the point it wouldn’t regain its shape.  Yikes!
> View attachment 4664585
> View attachment 4664584



Oh no.  I feel like I need to check all the Chanel bags Carefully after this.  I also cannot buy from resellers without a return policy anymore.   Yikes indeed.


----------



## Uptown Luxer

My love affair with Chanel didn’t last long due to those quality issues. I started buying their bags three years ago and after witnessing their lack of quality control I decided to move on.  I walk by the Chanel store and my heart doesn’t even skip a beat anymore. I have no desire to walk in a look at stuff. Yesterday, I was at the mall and at  noon there was a huge line to go in the store.  I guess the demand for their products is there and it might not be slowing down.  I wish ppl wouldn’t settle for less.  I don’t consider myself a wealthy person but I am willing to go with Hermès and buy a bag every three years or so. I started visiting their store and I am impressed by their products


----------



## Sourisbrune

Uptown Luxer said:


> My love affair with Chanel didn’t last long due to those quality issues. I started buying their bags three years ago and after witnessing their lack of quality control I decided to move on.  I walk by the Chanel store and my heart doesn’t even skip a beat anymore. I have no desire to walk in a look at stuff. Yesterday, I was at the mall and at  noon there was a huge line to go in the store.  I guess the demand for their products is there and it might not be slowing down.  I wish ppl wouldn’t settle for less.  I don’t consider myself a wealthy person but I am willing to go with Hermès and buy a bag every three years or so. I started visiting their store and I am impressed by their products


Ditto.
If it makes you feel any better, I walked into a Chanel boutique for the first time in a long time.  All the employees were (new) people I didn’t recognize.  There were a few women (with their husbands) in the store trying on handbags.  I got snobby looks from the sales associates and no one approached me to help me (though I wasn’t going to by anyway).  I picked up a couple of seasonal bags- they were light and flimsy.  My heart did not skip a beat.  I left feeling happy that I was not even tempted to buy anything, yet also annoyed at the snobby attitude of the employees.
Hermes has a new bag out I reeeeeeeeeealllllly like, and I’ve found other companies that fulfill my handbag desires.
Happy shopping!


----------



## raradarling

Sourisbrune said:


> I watched a video by Kat L trying on the new 19.  She was shocked when she saw a brand new, fresh from a box bag to try on.  She said it was crushed to the point it wouldn’t regain its shape.  Yikes!
> View attachment 4664585
> View attachment 4664584



Hi there,

I have this bag and I wouldn't say this is crushed. The leather is so soft and squishy that this is how the bag is - especially in the larger sizes. A nice bag shaper will fill that out and straighten up the bag. But, if you are looking for a structured piece then the 19 is not for you.


----------



## Sourisbrune

raradarling said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have this bag and I wouldn't say this is crushed. The leather is so soft and squishy that this is how the bag is - especially in the larger sizes. A nice bag shaper will fill that out and straighten up the bag. But, if you are looking for a structured piece then the 19 is not for you.


I got the screenshot from a video.  I guess the gal in the video and the SA tried everything to revive the bag, but to no avail.  It never recovered.  The side photo was the end result from trying.
I had the same thing happen with a bag that was shipped to me.  It was slightly smashed on one side.  Since it was a squishy bag, I decided to stuff it and reshape it for days.  It never came back.
I’m glad yours bounced back.  I’m sure that’s more the norm.  It’s the bags that look helpless when unpacked that may not have a chance of smoothing out.


----------



## Tryingtobegood

Bought this woc three weeks ago and just took it out of the box for the first time today for a special occasion
The SA said she would send it for repair ASAP but I’m not sure what can be done to fix this kind of leather peeling...Feel stupid for not having examined more thoroughly in the store ‍♀️


----------



## dbcelly

Tryingtobegood said:


> View attachment 4683114
> View attachment 4683117
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought this woc three weeks ago and just took it out of the box for the first time today for a special occasion
> The SA said she would send it for repair ASAP but I’m not sure what can be done to fix this kind of leather peeling...Feel stupid for not having examined more thoroughly in the store ‍♀️


Sorry to hear/see the scuff on your brand new woc...   I do wonder how they can fix this but keep us posted?  I feel like if they can fix, at least there's hope in their customer care?


----------



## Tryingtobegood

dbcelly said:


> Sorry to hear/see the scuff on your brand new woc...   I do wonder how they can fix this but keep us posted?  I feel like if they can fix, at least there's hope in their customer care?


Thank you for the kind words...6-8 weeks to go...will keep you posted!


----------



## EmmJay

Tryingtobegood said:


> Thank you for the kind words...6-8 weeks to go...will keep you posted!


I would not settle for a repair on a new bag. You’ve paid for something that you cannot use or enjoy for 6-8 weeks due to a quality defect. I would not be okay with that. I would either request a new bag or a refund. 
In 2018, I had a similar experience with a leather Deauville that was damaged (refer to the pic). My SA got approval from the handbag director at NM to offer me a discount if I kept the bag because it was sold out. I was not okay with having a damaged Chanel bag. I returned it. A week later, my SA found another one for me and it was perfect.


----------



## Tryingtobegood

EmmJay said:


> I would not settle for a repair on a new bag. You’ve paid for something that you cannot use or enjoy for 6-8 weeks due to a quality defect. I would not be okay with that. I would either request a new bag or a refund.
> In 2018, I had a similar experience with a leather Deauville that was damaged (refer to the pic). My SA got approval from the handbag director at NM to offer me a discount if I kept the bag because it was sold out. I was not okay with having a damaged Chanel bag. I returned it. A week later, my SA found another one for me and it was perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4684130


Thank you for sharing your experience! I’m gutted about this and don’t want to keep the damaged bag either....but I found the defect outside of the 2 week return/exchange period. This is very strictly enforced in Hong Kong, where I live. Chanel only sell through their own stores here and they get to make the rules. Also, I have no way of proving the peeling was on the bag when I bought it...and that I didn’t scrape it or something...ugh! My only hope is that they will offer me an exchange when it is determined that the bag can’t be repaired...but that’s mostly just wishful thinking.


----------



## cjgirl80

I just bought a m/l cf in caviar. I have 2 other cfs that I bought preloved so I was pretty excited about getting one fresh from the boutique. Then I noticed this:





All in all, 3 cracks in the same area on the strap, 1 on one side and 2 on the opposite side of the first crack.

I was even willing to overlook this minor crease in the leather (on the top flap in the front, no less!)





But those cracks on the strap, I can't overlook.
I spoke to the manager and thankfully he was willing to exchange it, but I am nervous that I'll get another bag with defects. I don't have any Chanel boutiques (freestanding or within a dept store), so had to get it out of state. Therefore I am unable to manually check it before I take it home. This is not worth the stress for a 6000 dollar bag.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Tryingtobegood said:


> View attachment 4683114
> View attachment 4683117
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought this woc three weeks ago and just took it out of the box for the first time today for a special occasion
> The SA said she would send it for repair ASAP but I’m not sure what can be done to fix this kind of leather peeling...Feel stupid for not having examined more thoroughly in the store ‍♀️


I’m so sorry about your woc.  I love this style of handbag.  I’ve owned a Filigree bag- the lambskin edging can be delicate.  Please take photos of your repair.  I’d love to see what they can do.


----------



## misstran

I hope Chanel quality will get better after all this craziness that is going on. I’m so sick of inspecting every Chanel bag I purchase. I’m not even a super picky person but paying $6000 for a bag with a crooked turn lock? Seriously that’s the first thing you see on the bag and they can’t even get that right??


----------



## Tryingtobegood

Tryingtobegood said:


> View attachment 4683114
> View attachment 4683117
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought this woc three weeks ago and just took it out of the box for the first time today for a special occasion
> The SA said she would send it for repair ASAP but I’m not sure what can be done to fix this kind of leather peeling...Feel stupid for not having examined more thoroughly in the store ‍♀️



Just a quick update...got a call from the boutique (stores are still open in Hong Kong) less than a month after I left my bag with them, to tell me that the woc can’t be repaired. But I’m happy to report that they were super nice...multiple apologies were made along with the offer to exchange the bag right away. I’m mostly surprised at how quickly this was processed considering the current circumstances. Plan to pop in this weekend and see what I can exchange it for. Couldn’t wait to share the news as we can all use some positivity during this time


----------



## BambiLexa

Hi ladies, i hope all of you are safe and healthy during this pandemic. 
I posted this on another thread but it seems like that thread is not that active anymore.
Does any owner of a boy chanel experience chipping in the "D-rings" after awhile? Mine is in brushed gold hardware and i understand that in certain lighting, the hardware would sometimes show some "silver", but in this picture it definitely looks like paint coming off.  Not sure if its normal wear & tear or quality issues


----------



## B4GBuff

I probably shouldnt say this as I dont want to entice anyone... but when I was in India in Delhi I came across a market selling fake chanel bags (and they were open about it). I was curious to see what was different so in future if I buy more preloved I will be able to spot fakes. Well let me tell you (I had my real 19s iridescent beige gabby with me) and they had a gabby there the mermaid one with rainbow iridescent HW (fake). I tried comparing the two bags. I was astonished at how well the stitching was done on the fake and it made me angry to notice the stitching on the bottom of my real gabby was uneven in some places... some spots had larger needle holes etc. How can Chanel let quality go down so much that fakes are turning up with higher quality stitching? By the way I could still tell it was fake from the serial sticker and card. But this made me really start to question Chanel's quality.


----------



## SPBiaes

B4GBuff said:


> I probably shouldnt say this as I dont want to entice anyone... but when I was in India in Delhi I came across a market selling fake chanel bags (and they were open about it). I was curious to see what was different so in future if I buy more preloved I will be able to spot fakes. Well let me tell you (I had my real 19s iridescent beige gabby with me) and they had a gabby there the mermaid one with rainbow iridescent HW (fake). I tried comparing the two bags. I was astonished at how well the stitching was done on the fake and it made me angry to notice the stitching on the bottom of my real gabby was uneven in some places... some spots had larger needle holes etc. How can Chanel let quality go down so much that fakes are turning up with higher quality stitching? By the way I could still tell it was fake from the serial sticker and card. But this made me really start to question Chanel's quality.


This is both hilarious and saddening. It reminded me of several years ago when GST was still around... There was this incident... Someone bought a GST from Saks, and a few weeks later the stitching of the middle divider came off. What the customer found out was that the divider of her GST was never stitched. The stitching was just on the surface layer for pure appearance purpose and what was holding the divider together was just some glue paste. The paste dried up so the divider just popped open. It made me so scared and I ran to my closet to check my own GST lol!


----------



## SPBiaes

lovebeibei said:


> This was a blogger on Weibo which is the Chinese version of Twitter. I noticed some people doubting the truth behind this story, and while i can't comment on that since I don't personally know this blogger, let me just clarify the story, as I was following this on Weibo.
> 
> The story was that one day this individual notice the inside of her gst coming apart a bit (maybe due to the defect that people are referring to). And when she continued to look more closely at this "rip," she discovered that what was actually holding together two pieces of material on the inside of her was was double sided tape. I think at this point her concern was simply disappointment that $3k bag is put together using double sided tape (as opposed to 100% using stitching and thread, I suppose.) According to her posts, she then took the bag to a Chanel boutique and was told that many Chanel bags contain double sided tape.
> 
> This was a while ago, but from what I remember, she documented this entire ordeal, from discovering the tape to going back to the Chanel boutique through the Twitter-like posts and pictures on her personal Weibo. Again, while I'm not vouching for any part of this story, I personally don't see what good it would do her to make this up. The area where she says the tape was found is inside the bag, and would not be seen unless one took apart the bag (or if there was a defect.) I don't think her point was to say whether Chanel should or should not use tape for their bags, but more of a personal rant, if you will, about paying a large amount of money and getting something that was different from her expectations.



Haha! I found it! Just search GST stitching and it's from a *shocking* 2012 thread. Correction: Chanel did not use glue paste. They used double sided tape. I don't know if this made it better or worse...


----------



## mk1919

I was so thrilled to receive a call from my SA. I got the new pearl crush mini rectangular! The bag came in today. Love the design. However, I noticed the chain was very difficult to adjust. It stuck at certain points. I took a close look and found one of the chain was quite open. The gap opens about 1 mm. Is it an issue in the future? Does someone has similar experience?


----------



## amelija

Hi ladies, just got my brand new chanel medium flap, and i am shocked about the quality..


----------



## FashionForwardChick

amelija said:


> Hi ladies, just got my brand new chanel medium flap, and i am shocked about the quality..


wow that is disheartening!! especially for the $$$ Chanel charges... what a shame how can they let things like this happen? They are showing their true colors and how all they care about is profit. :'(


----------



## crissy04

I wanted to get this pink small classic flap for S20. And went to the botique to see it, but when i looked closely to the the bag, i found that the right bottom corner has some loose thread, and the chain is not polished on the side, and this is 7,875 cad,


----------



## FashionForwardChick

crissy04 said:


> I wanted to get this pink small classic flap for S20. And went to the botique to see it, but when i looked closely to the the bag, i found that the right bottom corner has some loose thread, and the chain is not polished on the side, and this is 7,875 cad,




I also went to a Chanel store in HTX and a lambskin mini looked manhandled and it had scratches and the SA just said it'll never go on sale and it is what it is. LOL


----------



## Ruxby

Hi everyone!
Is this normal with the leather/chain straps? This is the strap of my brand new Gabrielle. I’m worried that with use overtime, the leather part might break.

Also, as soon as I took my unboxing photos, I noticed sticky stains which I’m assuming is glue on a couple area of the bag. It couldn’t possibly came from me handling the bag coz I just took the bag out from it’s dust bag. I just find it weird.


----------



## LuxLoverGirl

I was able to get this Chanel medium classic flap right before the price increased. When I was staring at my beautiful bag and inspecting every bits of it, I noticed there’s a frayed end stitching in the inside of the flap. And I’m now worried that it will get worse??
ALSO, I noticed from back of the bag that end stitching isn’t tight as the opposite side. The right side looks like the stitching will start to become loose overtime? 

What do you guys think? What should I do? How does your stitching look compare to mines?


----------



## Kuschelnudde

LuxLoverGirl said:


> I was able to get this Chanel medium classic flap right before the price increased. When I was staring at my beautiful bag and inspecting every bits of it, I noticed there’s a frayed end stitching in the inside of the flap. And I’m now worried that it will get worse??
> ALSO, I noticed from back of the bag that end stitching isn’t tight as the opposite side. The right side looks like the stitching will start to become loose overtime?
> 
> What do you guys think? What should I do? How does your stitching look compare to mines?



I have a similar frayed end on my bag but it is less noticeable. I think its just the end part of the thread where they cut it (?).
The rest looks fine to me imo.


----------



## FashionForwardChick

amelija said:


> Hi ladies, just got my brand new chanel medium flap, and i am shocked about the quality..


that 2nd picture is just horrible


----------



## Kem45

Hi ladies, I was able to get my hands on a lambskin mini which I absolutely adore. I didn’t notice it at first but when I took it out to use it the other day there were a couple of dents/wrinkles on the front of the purse.  I’m not sure if they’re reversible or not

I texted my SA and he’s looking for another but I haven’t heard from him in two days so I’m kind of losing hope I will be able to get a replacement, especially on such a sought after bag. I’m not sure what to do at this point. I don’t want to bug him any more on the replacement but I also don’t want to keep a wrinkled bag. Any advice or suggestions on how to resolve this without offending my SA would be much appreciated!


----------



## SPBiaes

Kem45 said:


> Hi ladies, I was able to get my hands on a lambskin mini which I absolutely adore. I didn’t notice it at first but when I took it out to use it the other day there were a couple of dents/wrinkles on the front of the purse.  I’m not sure if they’re reversible or not
> 
> I texted my SA and he’s looking for another but I haven’t heard from him in two days so I’m kind of losing hope I will be able to get a replacement, especially on such a sought after bag. I’m not sure what to do at this point. I don’t want to bug him any more on the replacement but I also don’t want to keep a wrinkled bag. Any advice or suggestions on how to resolve this without offending my SA would be much appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4789571
> View attachment 4789572


I'll be honest but those look like natural texture of leather..... But if it bugs you then exchange it with something you like.


----------



## Kem45

SPBiaes said:


> I'll be honest but those look like natural texture of leather..... But if it bugs you then exchange it with something you like.



I guess I should have also asked if it was bad enough that I should even be bothered by it, ha.   Here’s a photo of the whole bag which shows the wrinkled ones juxtaposed with the smooth quilts on the flap.  But maybe I am just seeing things...


----------



## kombucha

Kem45 said:


> I guess I should have also asked if it was bad enough that I should even be bothered by it, ha.   Here’s a photo of the whole bag which shows the wrinkled ones juxtaposed with the smooth quilts on the flap.  But maybe I am just seeing things...
> 
> View attachment 4789687



I had to struggle to find what you are referring to so I think no one would really notice. I don’t think anyone would see when you’re wearing the bag. if it really bothers you, then exchange. But my experience with the minis (just bought the same bag) tells me that there might be something else that is off about your next one (uneven sides, uneven flap, etc).


----------



## 880

Kem45 said:


> adore. I didn’t notice it at first but when I took it out to use it the other day there were a couple of dents/wrinkles on the front of the purse. I’m not sure if they’re reversible or not


I just bought a black hardware chevron mini today at the boutique. Your wrinkles look like natural leather wrinkles IMO. . .


----------



## FashionForwardChick

Kem45 said:


> I guess I should have also asked if it was bad enough that I should even be bothered by it, ha.   Here’s a photo of the whole bag which shows the wrinkled ones juxtaposed with the smooth quilts on the flap.  But maybe I am just seeing things...
> 
> View attachment 4789687


I totally notice it and I would exchange it


----------



## FashionForwardChick

LuxLoverGirl said:


> I was able to get this Chanel medium classic flap right before the price increased. When I was staring at my beautiful bag and inspecting every bits of it, I noticed there’s a frayed end stitching in the inside of the flap. And I’m now worried that it will get worse??
> ALSO, I noticed from back of the bag that end stitching isn’t tight as the opposite side. The right side looks like the stitching will start to become loose overtime?
> 
> What do you guys think? What should I do? How does your stitching look compare to mines?


no big deal I think you're okay!


----------



## FashionForwardChick

Kem45 said:


> I guess I should have also asked if it was bad enough that I should even be bothered by it, ha.   Here’s a photo of the whole bag which shows the wrinkled ones juxtaposed with the smooth quilts on the flap.  But maybe I am just seeing things...
> 
> View attachment 4789687


Sorry, I didn't mean to be rude with my short answer about exchanging it! I would definitely exchange it tho. It looks like it was stored improperly and imho I don't think the bag will even out. It looks like 2 different bags, the top portion looks new and the bottom portion looks used. Just my 2cents in case u needed a nudge to exchange


----------



## 880

i went back to your original post: you say you adore the lamb skin mini and that you are concerned your SA may not be able to get another bc you haven’t heard from him in two days.

on the other hand you don’t want a wrinkled bag, but you’re asking if you are seeing negative traits where there aren’t any

when I read above, I get the feeling that you started this post hoping to be reassured thta there was no problem. My eyesight is crap, but I also showed the pic of the magnified area and the pic of the bag in its entirety to my DH and he said, it looks like baked goods.” I was like what do you mean? He was like, you know, puffy.“ I was like, does the marked area look like a reject muffin. He was like no.  DH has spent a lot of time in the chanel boutique with me, at least until I switched to H.

if you need a mini in your collection right now and this is the style you love, keep it.
if you have a ton of placeholder bags for the mini, and want to roll the dice that your SA will find another and it won’t have a more serious issue, return it.

If you had started this thread with a sentence like, I’m so excited, I scored a dream mini, no one would have thiught anything. Do whatever will make you happy. At the end of the day, it’s only a bag.  

note: I like the slightly distressed look of the reissue, so I may be biased. If you want to feel better About your mini, start reading the older posts on this thread from 2017.


----------



## Kem45

Thanks all for the input on the mini. I’m still relatively new to Chanel and after reading through lots of threads here it seems like there is a wide range of tolerance for defects large and small, blatant or perceived. I pulled out the bag again today and I do think the leather is starting to even out a tiny bit now that it’s breathing a bit. The photos I took were when I pulled it right out of the box two weeks ago. 

I texted my SA again today and he told me he can’t find another to exchange it right now, but invited me to come to the boutique to see if some polish would help.  Not holding my breath too much but worth a shot and I can ask him again in person about an exchange.


----------



## Classy_Sam

Kem45 said:


> Thanks all for the input on the mini. I’m still relatively new to Chanel and after reading through lots of threads here it seems like there is a wide range of tolerance for defects large and small, blatant or perceived. I pulled out the bag again today and I do think the leather is starting to even out a tiny bit now that it’s breathing a bit. The photos I took were when I pulled it right out of the box two weeks ago.
> 
> I texted my SA again today and he told me he can’t find another to exchange it right now, but invited me to come to the boutique to see if some polish would help.  Not holding my breath too much but worth a shot and I can ask him again in person about an exchange.



Sorry, but checking to see if a polish would help? It is a brand new bag! I would never agree to that. Chanel bags are very well priced luxury goods and for that money it has to be perfect.
If the leather creases in time while using the bag, it’s from the use (do you get what I mean?) but if this bothers you, I would return and get an credit note and wait for the perfect one.


----------



## globsey

Ruxby said:


> Hi everyone!
> Is this normal with the leather/chain straps? This is the strap of my brand new Gabrielle. I’m worried that with use overtime, the leather part might break.
> 
> Also, as soon as I took my unboxing photos, I noticed sticky stains which I’m assuming is glue on a couple area of the bag. It couldn’t possibly came from me handling the bag coz I just took the bag out from it’s dust bag. I just find it weird.
> 
> View attachment 4767476


That's normal. You just need to straighten out the chain. It happens to me all the time, brand new from the box. The glue can be easily removed.


----------



## globsey

Kem45 said:


> I guess I should have also asked if it was bad enough that I should even be bothered by it, ha.   Here’s a photo of the whole bag which shows the wrinkled ones juxtaposed with the smooth quilts on the flap.  But maybe I am just seeing things...
> 
> View attachment 4789687


That's the nature of lambskin leather. If you want no crease, get caviar instead. Some seasons the lambskin is thicker and tougher, some seasons is softer but will give more luxurious feeling.


----------



## Kem45

Classy_Sam said:


> Sorry, but checking to see if a polish would help? It is a brand new bag! I would never agree to that. Chanel bags are very well priced luxury goods and for that money it has to be perfect.
> If the leather creases in time while using the bag, it’s from the use (do you get what I mean?) but if this bothers you, I would return and get an credit note and wait for the perfect one.


Thanks, I’m pretty incredulous at the polish suggestion as well but am going to use it as a reason to press him for an exchange in person. The bottom line is that the imperfections bug me when I look at the bag and for over $4k with taxes the dents should be created by me, not come with it.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Tryingtobegood said:


> View attachment 4683114
> View attachment 4683117
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought this woc three weeks ago and just took it out of the box for the first time today for a special occasion
> The SA said she would send it for repair ASAP but I’m not sure what can be done to fix this kind of leather peeling...Feel stupid for not having examined more thoroughly in the store ‍♀


I’m sorry about the peeling leather on your brand new WOC.  I had the Filigree handbag.  The lambskin edges are delicate and will probably get a little scuffed over time, but it shouldn’t happen before you open the box.  It took my bag years to have a scuff smaller than that.  Wishing you the best.


----------



## Tryingtobegood

Sourisbrune said:


> I’m sorry about the peeling leather on your brand new WOC.  I had the Filigree handbag.  The lambskin edges are delicate and will probably get a little scuffed over time, but it shouldn’t happen before you open the box.  It took my bag years to have a scuff smaller than that.  Wishing you the best.


Thank you! I actually ended up exchanging it for an all caviar woc...didn’t realise the lambskin trim is that damage-prone...I can’t handle delicate bags!


----------



## amada945

I bought a 20c caviar black chevron boy Dec last year (style code: B01696 94305). With the pandemic situation, I have never used it yet, only tried several times at home.

However I have noticed there are many light scratches on the inner flap (nothing outside). I don't have long nails and didn't put any sharp stuff in.

Is this normal or 20c caviar on boy is not as durable as normal caviar?

any thoughts please.


----------



## Sourisbrune

Tryingtobegood said:


> Thank you! I actually ended up exchanging it for an all caviar woc...didn’t realise the lambskin trim is that damage-prone...I can’t handle delicate bags!
> 
> View attachment 4824719


This is gorgeous!  I’m glad you found something that works for you!!!!!


----------



## Jeet

can you please share the Reference number for this WOC? I’m loving it  


Tryingtobegood said:


> Thank you! I actually ended up exchanging it for an all caviar woc...didn’t realise the lambskin trim is that damage-prone...I can’t handle delicate bags!
> 
> View attachment 4824719


----------



## samlouboo

Is it normal for the leather on the strap to stick out like this?


----------



## vivaciousbev1

samlouboo said:


> Is it normal for the leather on the strap to stick out like this?
> 
> View attachment 4866750
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866751


That’s normal


----------



## PJ Gambler

samlouboo said:


> Is it normal for the leather on the strap to stick out like this?
> 
> View attachment 4866750
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866751


Yes!


----------



## samlouboo

Thank you!


----------



## ChanelCelineLaurentLover

samlouboo said:


> Is it normal for the leather on the strap to stick out like this?
> 
> View attachment 4866750
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866751


Yes normal.


----------



## whiteswan1010

That's normal.  it is the leather tie off on the strap.


----------



## Shanneo

Hi is it normal to see crease lines in the area circled for a classic jumbo?

I just got mine and haven’t used it out yet but have opened and closed a fewtimes haha  and I can already see some slight crease in a straight line there from certain angles

I am thinking it’s normal Cos  of the flap closure and opening .but just needed some reassurance here to know it’s normal ?

thank you in advance nce 

View attachment 4867570


----------



## SpicyTuna13

Shanneo said:


> Hi is it normal to see crease lines in the area circled for a classic jumbo?
> 
> I just got mine and haven’t used it out yet but have opened and closed a fewtimes haha  and I can already see some slight crease in a straight line there from certain angles
> 
> I am thinking it’s normal Cos  of the flap closure and opening .but just needed some reassurance here to know it’s normal ?
> 
> thank you in advance nce
> 
> View attachment 4867570
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867576



I don’t see any creasing in your particular photo.

Creasing in that region is normal though IMO.


----------



## Shanneo

SpicyTuna13 said:


> I don’t see any creasing in your particular photo.
> 
> Creasing in that region is normal though IMO.


Thanks Dear ! Yep can’t see in this pic , need to see from slanted angle haha  
I think it should be normal too ya hahah


----------



## lilteddybear

I just got this in the mail but one side of the strap is missing 2 rings which makes it look uneven on this mini coco handle. I have another mini coco handle to compare this one to and counted the rings. It supposed to have 47 rings on each side. This mini coco handle have 47 rings on one side and 45 rings on the other. Is this even normal??


----------



## dbcelly

this is just sad... I understand human error, but you would hope someone else did a quality check before they ship out/sell.  

I hope they admitted to the flaw and offered refund/exchange?



lilteddybear said:


> I just got this in the mail but one side of the strap is missing 2 rings which makes it look uneven on this mini coco handle. I have another mini coco handle to compare this one to and counted the rings. It supposed to have 47 rings on each side. This mini coco handle have 47 rings on one side and 45 rings on the other. Is this even normal??
> 
> View attachment 4886422


----------



## SakuraSakura

lilteddybear said:


> I just got this in the mail but one side of the strap is missing 2 rings which makes it look uneven on this mini coco handle. I have another mini coco handle to compare this one to and counted the rings. It supposed to have 47 rings on each side. This mini coco handle have 47 rings on one side and 45 rings on the other. Is this even normal??
> 
> View attachment 4886422



Return it. That looks awful.


----------



## lilteddybear

dbcelly said:


> this is just sad... I understand human error, but you would hope someone else did a quality check before they ship out/sell.
> 
> I hope they admitted to the flaw and offered refund/exchange?


I had my SA locate and ordered this bag for me too since I really wanted the burgundy handle. I just want a refund at this rate.


----------



## Bnana01

Hi all. I just received a Jumbo CF in lambskin, 29 series. Are the current ones not 30 series? I’m fairly new to Chanel and was a little confused. Also, the alignment seems a tad off on the back but guessing that’s normal?

TIA!!!


----------



## Elle07

Hi All,
Wanted to get your opinion on this lambskin mini- are the circled areas normal? This particular bag came with other issues that I'm willing to overlook (scratched hardware, twisted chain links) and I'm trying to decide whether or not I should return it. Many thanks!


----------



## Elle07

Elle07 said:


> Hi All,
> Wanted to get your opinion on this lambskin mini- are the circled areas normal? This particular bag came with other issues that I'm willing to overlook (scratched hardware, twisted chain links) and I'm trying to decide whether or not I should return it. Many thanks!


Oops, forgot to attach the last photo


----------



## sparklywacky

Elle07 said:


> Oops, forgot to attach the last photo


That’s lousy stitching. I’d return it / get it exchanged if I were you.


----------



## Elle07

sparklywacky said:


> That’s lousy stitching. I’d return it / get it exchanged if I were you.


 Will do. Thanks so much for your input!


----------



## Stephanie_x

Elle07 said:


> Hi All,
> Wanted to get your opinion on this lambskin mini- are the circled areas normal? This particular bag came with other issues that I'm willing to overlook (scratched hardware, twisted chain links) and I'm trying to decide whether or not I should return it. Many thanks!


Its not perfect for sure... But i can say this bag already so much better than some of those still available in stores


----------



## Luxeaq

I noticed this on my new XL cardholder....Is this something that can be overlooked?? I'm past the 14 day period for return/exchange so I don't know what can be done, it hasn't been used yet  
Any input would be appreciated!



The other side for reference:


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Luxeaq said:


> I noticed this on my new XL cardholder....Is this something that can be overlooked?? I'm past the 14 day period for return/exchange so I don't know what can be done, it hasn't been used yet
> Any input would be appreciated!
> View attachment 4896249
> 
> 
> The other side for reference:
> View attachment 4896250


It's not so much that a tiny faulty stitch is what's bothering me, it's that I find brands like Chanel et al to be impudent and disrespectful expecting customers to pay very premium prices for non-premium products. You can be philosophical about it and say well, in the grand scheme of things, what is a crooked stitch but I think that lets companies like Chanel off the responsibility hook. And yeah, I think it's an insult to their customers as in we don't care, just give us your money.

I only have a few Chanel slg:s but they are perfect down to every minor detail. I've bought via a personal shopper and directly from Chanel and each time I've asked them to check that the items I wanted were perfect and it was no problem.

If you have a nice SA, maybe take it back and tell them you are disappointed and can they help? If your SA is someone who gives you nightmares (change them out immediately!  ) talk to another SA or store manager. In this case you also have the added benefit of it being obvious without a doubt that you did not cause the issue.


----------



## Stephanie_x

Luxeaq said:


> I noticed this on my new XL cardholder....Is this something that can be overlooked?? I'm past the 14 day period for return/exchange so I don't know what can be done, it hasn't been used yet
> Any input would be appreciated!
> View attachment 4896249
> 
> 
> The other side for reference:
> View attachment 4896250


This looks like a tear on the leather! I will definitely return it.


----------



## Itzoh101

Do you guys know how long it would take to get a bag repair? I sent mine off in early November and I haven’t heard any updates, they just emailed me the receipt. Its my first Chanel purchase and within a month I had to send it in for a pop stitched. should I be worried about quality issues?


----------



## Madrye28

Itzoh101 said:


> Do you guys know how long it would take to get a bag repair? I sent mine off in early November and I haven’t heard any updates, they just emailed me the receipt. Its my first Chanel purchase and within a month I had to send it in for a pop stitched. should I be worried about quality issues?


What did you do to pop a stitch?  Did you maybe snag the bag on something?  Overstuff it?  If it’s from human error, I wouldn’t worry about the overall quality of this piece.  Just be careful next time you use such an expensive piece!


----------



## Abba13

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> You can be philosophical about it and say well, in the grand scheme of things, what is a crooked stitch but I think that lets companies like Chanel off the responsibility hook. And yeah, I think it's an insult to their customers as in we don't care, just give us your money.


----------



## Abba13

Well said.  It always amazes me when I read the excuses some give companies like Chanel.  I don't get it.


----------



## vivaciousbev1

Itzoh101 said:


> Do you guys know how long it would take to get a bag repair? I sent mine off in early November and I haven’t heard any updates, they just emailed me the receipt. Its my first Chanel purchase and within a month I had to send it in for a pop stitched. should I be worried about quality issues?


Mine took 6 plus weeks (maybe even 7) for a pop stitch. My SA says they’re extremely backed up and wouldn’t even let me send in a bag around dec due to the high demand. Lol


----------



## milkycherry

Hello all , I bought my first Chanel handbag (a medium CF) 2 months ago as a birthday treat for myself! I'm really happy about it until I noticed some white "thingy" got stuck in between the stitching upon first use.

It seems like a very thin/fine white thread got stuck there, I'm sure they're not dust. I tried to gently remove it with my finger nail but to no avail. I have past the 14 days return/exchange at the time I noticed this.

I brought my bag down and show the flaws to my SA. She told me she wouldn't consider this as a defect, and no one will be zooming into my bag and notice the flaws. Yes, I'm super picky like that.  The only solution she can offer is to send the bag back for a re-stitch for the whole row. Which I refused because I've read some stories about their bag came back with some new creases that originally not there.

I tried my best to capture the white "thingy". Please refer to the image below:
	

		
			
		

		
	




I can't seems to fully enjoy my bag as I'm a perfectionist. I tried to find if someone has the same issue but it looks like no one has it.  Am I the only unlucky one?

Please share your opinion and how should I overlook them as return/exchange/re-stitch is not an option now.

Thanks for reading my lengthy post!


----------



## honeybunch

milkycherry said:


> Hello all , I bought my first Chanel handbag (a medium CF) 2 months ago as a birthday treat for myself! I'm really happy about it until I noticed some white "thingy" got stuck in between the stitching upon first use.
> 
> It seems like a very thin/fine white thread got stuck there, I'm sure they're not dust. I tried to gently remove it with my finger nail but to no avail. I have past the 14 days return/exchange at the time I noticed this.
> 
> I brought my bag down and show the flaws to my SA. She told me she wouldn't consider this as a defect, and no one will be zooming into my bag and notice the flaws. Yes, I'm super picky like that.  The only solution she can offer is to send the bag back for a re-stitch for the whole row. Which I refused because I've read some stories about their bag came back with some new creases that originally not there.
> 
> I tried my best to capture the white "thingy". Please refer to the image below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4939603
> 
> 
> I can't seems to fully enjoy my bag as I'm a perfectionist. I tried to find if someone has the same issue but it looks like no one has it.  Am I the only unlucky one?
> 
> Please share your opinion and how should I overlook them as return/exchange/re-stitch is not an option now.
> 
> Thanks for reading my lengthy post!



I would get a baby wipe or slightly dampened cloth and try to rub it gently. It might just be a fibre from clothing or something? Or it could be glue. Have you tried rubbing it with your finger? I would not get it restitched for something so minor. The caviar on your bag looks amazing!


----------



## vivaciousbev1

milkycherry said:


> Hello all , I bought my first Chanel handbag (a medium CF) 2 months ago as a birthday treat for myself! I'm really happy about it until I noticed some white "thingy" got stuck in between the stitching upon first use.
> 
> It seems like a very thin/fine white thread got stuck there, I'm sure they're not dust. I tried to gently remove it with my finger nail but to no avail. I have past the 14 days return/exchange at the time I noticed this.
> 
> I brought my bag down and show the flaws to my SA. She told me she wouldn't consider this as a defect, and no one will be zooming into my bag and notice the flaws. Yes, I'm super picky like that.  The only solution she can offer is to send the bag back for a re-stitch for the whole row. Which I refused because I've read some stories about their bag came back with some new creases that originally not there.
> 
> I tried my best to capture the white "thingy". Please refer to the image below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4939603
> 
> 
> I can't seems to fully enjoy my bag as I'm a perfectionist. I tried to find if someone has the same issue but it looks like no one has it.  Am I the only unlucky one?
> 
> Please share your opinion and how should I overlook them as return/exchange/re-stitch is not an option now.
> 
> Thanks for reading my lengthy post!


Ageee with honey bunch. It’s really hard to get a bag with good caviar. I would keep it and not consider it a flaw. I’ve seen worse flaws that I encourage returning


----------



## lishukha

milkycherry said:


> Hello all , I bought my first Chanel handbag (a medium CF) 2 months ago as a birthday treat for myself! I'm really happy about it until I noticed some white "thingy" got stuck in between the stitching upon first use.
> 
> It seems like a very thin/fine white thread got stuck there, I'm sure they're not dust. I tried to gently remove it with my finger nail but to no avail. I have past the 14 days return/exchange at the time I noticed this.
> 
> I brought my bag down and show the flaws to my SA. She told me she wouldn't consider this as a defect, and no one will be zooming into my bag and notice the flaws. Yes, I'm super picky like that.  The only solution she can offer is to send the bag back for a re-stitch for the whole row. Which I refused because I've read some stories about their bag came back with some new creases that originally not there.
> 
> I tried my best to capture the white "thingy". Please refer to the image below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4939603
> 
> 
> I can't seems to fully enjoy my bag as I'm a perfectionist. I tried to find if someone has the same issue but it looks like no one has it.  Am I the only unlucky one?
> 
> Please share your opinion and how should I overlook them as return/exchange/re-stitch is not an option now.
> 
> Thanks for reading my lengthy post!


Definitely agree with honey bunch about trying wipes. There are many times it looks like something is stuck on my bags with caviar leather and baby wipes always does the magic of cleaning it up! Somethings things can get stuck in the “groove” and can’t be easily removed with our fingernails. Good luck!


----------



## Sourisbrune

milkycherry said:


> Hello all , I bought my first Chanel handbag (a medium CF) 2 months ago as a birthday treat for myself! I'm really happy about it until I noticed some white "thingy" got stuck in between the stitching upon first use.
> 
> It seems like a very thin/fine white thread got stuck there, I'm sure they're not dust. I tried to gently remove it with my finger nail but to no avail. I have past the 14 days return/exchange at the time I noticed this.
> 
> I brought my bag down and show the flaws to my SA. She told me she wouldn't consider this as a defect, and no one will be zooming into my bag and notice the flaws. Yes, I'm super picky like that.  The only solution she can offer is to send the bag back for a re-stitch for the whole row. Which I refused because I've read some stories about their bag came back with some new creases that originally not there.
> 
> I tried my best to capture the white "thingy". Please refer to the image below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4939603
> 
> 
> I can't seems to fully enjoy my bag as I'm a perfectionist. I tried to find if someone has the same issue but it looks like no one has it.  Am I the only unlucky one?
> 
> Please share your opinion and how should I overlook them as return/exchange/re-stitch is not an option now.
> 
> Thanks for reading my lengthy post!



If baby wipes don’t work- I’m not suggesting that you do anything, but I had the same thing on a bag.  On my bag, I think it was the batting they use for the quilting poking through a stitch.  I found the finest black felt tip pen (not a Sharpie because it ends up shiny if it gets on the leather), and used a magnifying glass to make sure I colored the white spots only.  The white bits were colored black so I didn’t ”see them” every time I looked at the bag. 

Yeah, you don’t want to get the bag restitched.  I’ve heard stories about the bags coming back worse.

I say, try to love the bag, flaws and all.   It’s beautiful!  Believe me, I know how annoying micro-flaws are, but I think in time, you won’t see them, you’ll just see an awesome Classic.


----------



## milkycherry

honeybunch said:


> I would get a baby wipe or slightly dampened cloth and try to rub it gently. It might just be a fibre from clothing or something? Or it could be glue. Have you tried rubbing it with your finger? I would not get it restitched for something so minor. The caviar on your bag looks amazing!



Thanks honeybunch for your kind words!  I didn't know my caviar looks amazing! It's a 30 series btw. How do we actually tell if the caviar is good or not? I'm a Chanel newbie, hehe!

I tried rubbing it with my fingers and also using my nails (very gently) but to no avail. I'll try using baby wipes like you suggested! But is that okay if my caviar gets wet? Will there be any water stains on the leather afterwards?


----------



## milkycherry

vivaciousbev1 said:


> Ageee with honey bunch. It’s really hard to get a bag with good caviar. I would keep it and not consider it a flaw. I’ve seen worse flaws that I encourage returning



Thank you vivaciousbev1! I will definitely keep this beauty!


----------



## milkycherry

lishukha said:


> Definitely agree with honey bunch about trying wipes. There are many times it looks like something is stuck on my bags with caviar leather and baby wipes always does the magic of cleaning it up! Somethings things can get stuck in the “groove” and can’t be easily removed with our fingernails. Good luck!



Thanks lishukha!  I will definitely try the baby wipes method this weekend. Hopefully it can be removed because I always tend to stare on the white thingy. Even if they can't be removed, I just hope I can let it go soon and accept it. I just wanna enjoy this beauty without focusing on the minor flaw.


----------



## milkycherry

Sourisbrune said:


> If baby wipes don’t work- I’m not suggesting that you do anything, but I had the same thing on a bag.  On my bag, I think it was the batting they use for the quilting poking through a stitch.  I found the finest black felt tip pen (not a Sharpie because it ends up shiny if it gets on the leather), and used a magnifying glass to make sure I colored the white spots only.  The white bits were colored black so I didn’t ”see them” every time I looked at the bag.
> 
> Yeah, you don’t want to get the bag restitched.  I’ve heard stories about the bags coming back worse.
> 
> I say, try to love the bag, flaws and all.  It’s beautiful! Believe me, I know how annoying micro-flaws are, but I think in time, you won’t see them, you’ll just see an awesome Classic.



Which bag of yours had the same thing? Also Chanel?

OMG! I actually had the same thought of coloring the white bits, but I'm thinking of using fine felt tip liquid eyeliner just in case it got on the caviar surface and it can be easily removed with baby wipes or something.

Glad that you understand how annoying they are ... my friends thought I'm crazy over such little things and told me "it's JUST a bag"


----------



## bkee

milkycherry said:


> How do we actually tell if the caviar is good or not? I'm a Chanel newbie, hehe!


I would love to know too... I am about to get a small classic flap.


----------



## honeybunch

milkycherry said:


> Thanks honeybunch for your kind words!  I didn't know my caviar looks amazing! It's a 30 series btw. How do we actually tell if the caviar is good or not? I'm a Chanel newbie, hehe!
> 
> I tried rubbing it with my fingers and also using my nails (very gently) but to no avail. I'll try using baby wipes like you suggested! But is that okay if my caviar gets wet? Will there be any water stains on the leather afterwards?


It’s personal preference but I like caviar that is puffy, smooth, shiny and a deep black. Yours seems to be like this! Some caviar is very dull, rough and looks almost greyish, and the quilts can be flat.

No, it’s fine to get the caviar wet with a wipe. It won’t leave a water mark. You could dry it off with a clean cloth afterwards.


----------



## NY-LON

Hi milkycherry, my small CF series 30 also has the same white thread thing going on. I only noticed it after taking a picture of my bag to post in the August Purchases thread. I initially freaked out but am now chilled about it. As you can see from the pictures, the white thread is not visible at all times. It's reassuring to know my bag is not the only one with this relatively minor flaw! Thanks to the other members for their care suggestions


----------



## Sourisbrune

milkycherry said:


> Which bag of yours had the same thing? Also Chanel?
> 
> OMG! I actually had the same thought of coloring the white bits, but I'm thinking of using fine felt tip liquid eyeliner just in case it got on the caviar surface and it can be easily removed with baby wipes or something.
> 
> Glad that you understand how annoying they are ... my friends thought I'm crazy over such little things and told me "it's JUST a bag"


It was a Chanel seasonal flap.  I feel like this- when I’m paying $4K+ for a new bag, little stuffing spots don’t just disappear.


----------



## milkycherry

NY-LON said:


> Hi milkycherry, my small CF series 30 also has the same white thread thing going on. I only noticed it after taking a picture of my bag to post in the August Purchases thread. I initially freaked out but am now chilled about it. As you can see from the pictures, the white thread is not visible at all times. It's reassuring to know my bag is not the only one with this relatively minor flaw! Thanks to the other members for their care suggestions



Yes it's reassuring!  YES, mine is the same, on some angle or lighting, the white thread is not visible. By the way I tried the baby wipes method last night, they're still there.


----------



## B4GBuff

It's probably just dust. Unless you plan to keep your bag in a museum, I would not worry about it. It's life!  Your bag looks amazing so I wouldn't trade it.


----------



## Island4948

So I finally got the small flap bag but on one side it doesn’t look aligned. Will it cause damage in the future?


----------



## honeybunch

It’s hard to explain but is the front inner pocket supposed to be very soft and pliable? I’ve had several flaps over the years and never noticed before but on my current flap it appears that the inner front pocket is not rigid at all and is affecting the structure of the bag. The quilts at front of the bag near the bottom seem to crease up causing lines and creases when I’m using the bag and where that part meets the base of the bag makes a clicking sound when I put light pressure on it. I’m probably not making sense but I’m wondering if the caviar on my flap is very soft causing the structure to be less rigid. Has anyone else had this issue?


----------



## Luv n bags

So I was gifted a bag in 2016 and very rarely used it (five times at most).  I noticed that the ends of the leather in the chain left a gap and the threads were frayed.  Granted, I never really inspected the bag.  I made an appointment at the Chanel Boutique to repair this.  Here is hoping they won’t charge me since it looks as though it was made this way (defect).  I should have inspected it when I received it!


----------



## Roie55

Luv n bags said:


> So I was gifted a bag in 2016 and very rarely used it (five times at most).  I noticed that the ends of the leather in the chain left a gap and the threads were frayed.  Granted, I never really inspected the bag.  I made an appointment at the Chanel Boutique to repair this.  Here is hoping they won’t charge me since it looks as though it was made this way (defect).  I should have inspected it when I received it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4953649


thats not a defect - the ends of the leather on the strap are finished this way. The frayed threads can be closed off with a small drop of glue or with a flame


----------



## ashin121

Luv n bags said:


> So I was gifted a bag in 2016 and very rarely used it (five times at most).  I noticed that the ends of the leather in the chain left a gap and the threads were frayed.  Granted, I never really inspected the bag.  I made an appointment at the Chanel Boutique to repair this.  Here is hoping they won’t charge me since it looks as though it was made this way (defect).  I should have inspected it when I received it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4953649


The gap is normal


----------



## Penelopepursula

honeybunch said:


> It’s hard to explain but is the front inner pocket supposed to be very soft and pliable? I’ve had several flaps over the years and never noticed before but on my current flap it appears that the inner front pocket is not rigid at all and is affecting the structure of the bag. The quilts at front of the bag near the bottom seem to crease up causing lines and creases when I’m using the bag and where that part meets the base of the bag makes a clicking sound when I put light pressure on it. I’m probably not making sense but I’m wondering if the caviar on my flap is very soft causing the structure to be less rigid. Has anyone else had this issue?


Do you mean the small zip pocket on the inside of the flap?


----------



## Luv n bags

ashin121 said:


> The gap is normal


Oh, thanks! I don’t inspect my bags very closely.  I just noticed it on this bag when I took it out of the dust bag.


----------



## Luv n bags

Roie55 said:


> thats not a defect - the ends of the leather on the strap are finished this way. The frayed threads can be closed off with a small drop of glue or with a flame


Thanks for the response! Saves me a trip to Chanel!


----------



## honeybunch

Penelopepursula said:


> Do you mean the small zip pocket on the inside of the flap?


No, it’s the only pocket at the front.


----------



## luxsal

I noticed this 'hole' on the front of the Chanel trendy WOC. It is brand new which I purchased today. Can be panic buying from the price increase.Is this type of hole normal? I am afraid this can get worse over time.
TIA!


----------



## luxsal

salal04 said:


> View attachment 4955740
> 
> 
> I noticed this 'hole' on the front of the Chanel trendy WOC. It is brand new which I purchased today. Can be panic buying from the price increase.Is this type of hole normal? I am afraid this can get worse over time.
> TIA!


Anyone?


----------



## pharmasaurusrx

salal04 said:


> Anyone?



I also noticed a ‘hole’ on my new lambskin espadrilles. I’m not sure what it is and I’m hoping it won’t get worse. It almost looks like an accidental needle puncture.


----------



## luxsal

pharmasaurusrx said:


> I also noticed a ‘hole’ on my new lambskin espadrilles. I’m not sure what it is and I’m hoping it won’t get worse. It almost looks like an accidental needle puncture.


Isnt that frustrating? My bag  literally has small poke as if a pin pierced through..it is not noticeable but I can see it in bright light..the bag was brand new. There is also some creasing on the back which I know will happen but thought new bags should not show so much creasing. It is so hard to come by and I want to let go of these defects  but paid so much money that the quality should be perfect!


----------



## pharmasaurusrx

salal04 said:


> Isnt that frustrating? My bag  literally has small poke as if a pin pierced through..it is not noticeable but I can see it in bright light..the bag was brand new. There is also some creasing on the back which I know will happen but thought new bags should not show so much creasing. It is so hard to come by and I want to let go of these defects  but paid so much money that the quality should be perfect!



I agree with you! It is frustrating and for the amount we pay, it should be perfect but I’ve realized that perfection doesn’t exist. I wasn’t able to exchange mine since it’s past the return/exchange period because I thought it wouldn’t bother me but every time I see it, it bothers me :/ I would reach out to your SA and see what can be done.


----------



## sisterhood

Hi all I need help please. I just got my Chanel caviar WOC with silver hw today. I was on the waiting list for 3 months and I was so excited when I arrived. Unfortunately I was disappointed at the same time. The caviar leather is so dry (looks like black grey) and rough, the edges are even more rough when touching. May I have your opinion that have you had bags with this kind of caviar? To be honest, it looks like plastic and doesn’t look like a good quality I paid for it. Any comments would be appropriated it. I have attach photos too many thanks


----------



## honeybunch

sisterhood said:


> Hi all I need help please. I just got my Chanel caviar WOC with silver hw today. I was on the waiting list for 3 months and I was so excited when I arrived. Unfortunately I was disappointed at the same time. The caviar leather is so dry (looks like black grey) and rough, the edges are even more rough when touching. May I have your opinion that have you had bags with this kind of caviar? To be honest, it looks like plastic and doesn’t look like a good quality I paid for it. Any comments would be appropriated it. I have attach photos too many thanks


I would exchange. I’ve seen these greyish rough ones before and they’re not nice. There are better ones out there. Good luck!


----------



## sisterhood

honeybunch said:


> I would exchange. I’ve seen these greyish rough ones before and they’re not nice. There are better ones out there. Good luck!


Thank you for your reply! I’m going to return it today. The store here WOCs are always out of stock. I guess I will be on the waiting list again. I thinking to get ghw because I saw the leather with ghw in WOCs is more shiny and soft than shw


----------



## sisterhood

suziez said:


> I am so disgusted with Chanel right now I could scream.  In the past thirty days I have ordered four bags from my Saks sa, who is wonderful.  The first was the black mini - had the twisted chain issue and was short, 21".  Second was the mini with the camilia - flower missing, third was the same bag but damaged and now the mini coco handle.  The cc's were pressed too hard into the bag causing dents on both sides of the cc's.


Sorry to here that! Did you keep all of the bags?


----------



## Sorepony1984

Just received my Coco handle. It is beautiful but I noticed a tiny cracking through the stitch. It is very tiny now, but I am worried that every time I opens it, the crack will stretch. Am I over thinking? It the grey spot. If it won’t stretch later on, then I would be ok with it. However, it is killing me now, not sure if I need to return or keep.


----------



## jyang47

salal04 said:


> View attachment 4955740
> 
> 
> I noticed this 'hole' on the front of the Chanel trendy WOC. It is brand new which I purchased today. Can be panic buying from the price increase.Is this type of hole normal? I am afraid this can get worse over time.
> TIA!


I've noticed a couple on the back of my new square mini that I purchased in February. I was worried too but I'm a bit more relieved  to know that its not just mine


----------



## Ricks Krispies

Sorepony1984 said:


> Just received my Coco handle. It is beautiful but I noticed a tiny cracking through the stitch. It is very tiny now, but I am worried that every time I opens it, the crack will stretch. Am I over thinking? It the grey spot. If it won’t stretch later on, then I would be ok with it. However, it is killing me now, not sure if I need to return or keep.



If its something thats bothering you, what better reason than to get rid of it, right?


----------



## Stephanie_x

Sorepony1984 said:


> Just received my Coco handle. It is beautiful but I noticed a tiny cracking through the stitch. It is very tiny now, but I am worried that every time I opens it, the crack will stretch. Am I over thinking? It the grey spot. If it won’t stretch later on, then I would be ok with it. However, it is killing me now, not sure if I need to return or keep.


It is the stitching part and leather stretch. It shouldn't be like that with the amount of money that u have paid.. BUT.. It is a common issue in recent years! It depends if you would be annoyed, purposely looking into the flaws every time u hold your bag, which could drive u go nuts! If yes.. U should return it! Good luck


----------



## BrandSnob

It’s probably foolish of me, but I’m hoping that since they just started a campaign for the classic flap, they will be improving quality since they’re shining such a spotlight on it.


----------



## Onederland

BrandSnob said:


> It’s probably foolish of me, but I’m hoping that since they just started a campaign for the classic flap, they will be improving quality since they’re shining such a spotlight on it.



but realistically......they’re probably tempting people to buy the bag, meanwhile lowering quality and production costs and ultimately make a bigger margin at the bottom line.


----------



## RosiePosiez

Just wondering if this creasing/ bubbling of the leather is normal on the flap when it’s open. Does this just happen over time? Is it a reason not to keep this bag?


----------



## RosiePosiez

RosiePosiez said:


> Just wondering if this creasing/ bubbling of the leather is normal on the flap when it’s open. Does this just happen over time? Is it a reason not to keep this bag?


I have time to return this. Just looking for some input. Is this a bad sign? Should I return it???


----------



## lisaroberts

RosiePosiez said:


> I have time to return this. Just looking for some input. Is this a bad sign? Should I return it???


Yes!  This is not acceptable for the money you paid!


----------



## Classy_Sam

RosiePosiez said:


> I have time to return this. Just looking for some input. Is this a bad sign? Should I return it???


Return!


----------



## Kem45

RosiePosiez said:


> Just wondering if this creasing/ bubbling of the leather is normal on the flap when it’s open. Does this just happen over time? Is it a reason not to keep this bag?


I have this exact bag in a different leather and I have noticed that it has started to crease in that spot with use. Mine doesn’t have the bubbling though. If that is a brand new bag that is not great but it is likely to happen again with time.


----------



## RosiePosiez

Kem45 said:


> I have this exact bag in a different leather and I have noticed that it has started to crease in that spot with use. Mine doesn’t have the bubbling though. If that is a brand new bag that is not great but it is likely to happen again with time.


 I love the style of the bag! I just got it from a resale site and have time to return it. I was fine with the creasing because I expect that to happen over time with usage. But the bubbling concerns me. I don;t think the leather should be doing that. Seems like it would be more prone to damage in that area. 

Guess I'll look for another one. How do you like the bag? Do you recommend it?


----------



## Kem45

RosiePosiez said:


> I love the style of the bag! I just got it from a resale site and have time to return it. I was fine with the creasing because I expect that to happen over time with usage. But the bubbling concerns me. I don;t think the leather should be doing that. Seems like it would be more prone to damage in that area.
> 
> Guess I'll look for another one. How do you like the bag? Do you recommend it?


Yes, I love it!  Mine is a dark grey metallic goatskin, the leather is really thick and durable which might be one of the reasons why I'm not getting the bubbling.  It's one of my go-to bags for the fall and winter- I would use it year-round but the color is more suited to that time of year.


----------



## whiteswan1010

RosiePosiez said:


> Just wondering if this creasing/ bubbling of the leather is normal on the flap when it’s open. Does this just happen over time? Is it a reason not to keep this bag?


Return it.


----------



## Penelopepursula

RosiePosiez said:


> I have time to return this. Just looking for some input. Is this a bad sign? Should I return it???


I would return it. This seems like a defect.


----------



## ingridivarson

Hi! Would anyone know if this uneven stitching is “normal”? Bag is vintage feom 97-99.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## TheBagLady20

ingridivarson said:


> Hi! Would anyone know if this uneven stitching is “normal”? Bag is vintage feom 97-99.
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5094206



If it’s vintage, it’s probably stitches that have shifted from wear?  I’m just guessing, but assuming it’s authentic I wouldn’t pay much mind to it if you love the color.


----------



## Caroline84

yes and this defect on 3 links of the chain ... I received another one and it is already better but I am disappointed with the lack of seriousness. It's not what it used to be


----------



## mc79638

Even my new one has similar issue. It does not bother me at all though. Going thr this thread made me realize that i need to be more careful/thorough in checking bags after receiving



ingridivarson said:


> Hi! Would anyone know if this uneven stitching is “normal”? Bag is vintage feom 97-99.
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5094206


----------



## yjsrachel

Hi everyone, I’m new to the forum and am not quite sure where to post this.

I have a rectangular mini in lambskin (22 series) which I purchased a couple of years ago. I don’t use this bag often and have only used it maybe less than 10 times since I bought it? I kept it away in a box and finally opened it recently only to find that the stitching at the flap has split opened?? Does this usually happen over time? And would anybody know if Chanel is able to repair this? Also at the chain area, the leather is peeling off? I am disappointed as I have made sure to store it properly in its box


----------



## af068

yjsrachel said:


> Hi everyone, I’m new to the forum and am not quite sure where to post this.
> 
> I have a rectangular mini in lambskin (22 series) which I purchased a couple of years ago. I don’t use this bag often and have only used it maybe less than 10 times since I bought it? I kept it away in a box and finally opened it recently only to find that the stitching at the flap has split opened?? Does this usually happen over time? And would anybody know if Chanel is able to repair this? Also at the chain area, the leather is peeling off? I am disappointed as I have made sure to store it properly in its box



I’m so sorry to see this! No, I don’t think this is normal at all. I think it’d be best to show this to a SA and have it repaired by Chanel. Honestly, even if one were to use a Chanel flap without much care (which I’m not saying you have), how would one even get to having the flap split open?! This is clearly a quality issue.


----------



## Stephanie_x

yjsrachel said:


> Hi everyone, I’m new to the forum and am not quite sure where to post this.
> 
> I have a rectangular mini in lambskin (22 series) which I purchased a couple of years ago. I don’t use this bag often and have only used it maybe less than 10 times since I bought it? I kept it away in a box and finally opened it recently only to find that the stitching at the flap has split opened?? Does this usually happen over time? And would anybody know if Chanel is able to repair this? Also at the chain area, the leather is peeling off? I am disappointed as I have made sure to store it properly in its box


Oh no... The glue dried up and it doesnt stick together anymore. Please speak to any SA to see how they can help you. Never store your bags in the box. Dust bag itself would do more than enough.


----------



## Candace30

Hi Everyone! I'm a Chanel newbie. A couple of weeks ago, I posted for advice on how to get my hands on a classic flap card holder in black caviar from a boutique, and got some great input. A very nice SA put me on a waitlist and I finally received mine. After I got home, I noticed a very teeny tiny hole in the caviar where the gusset is. Actually, there is a tiny hole on both sides, but it's a bit bigger on one side. I can't see the hole from the inside of the card holder where the lining is, but when I stick my finger down in there, I can see the hole covered up from the outside.

I'm not a terribly picky person, and have lived with flaws on new bags from other brands in the past. The appearance of the hole doesn't bother me because it's so tiny, and on the gusset where one can hardly see it. But do you think this hole could potentially get bigger over time? I am just concerned about the integriy of the leather there. Unfortunately, it's not like the boutique has several pieces to compare from and pick the one in best condition. I'm not quite sure how to handle this or what to do next. I really appreciate any advice you have! I've attached a picture for reference.


----------



## LilyLA

Hi


Candace30 said:


> Hi Everyone! I'm a Chanel newbie. A couple of weeks ago, I posted for advice on how to get my hands on a classic flap card holder in black caviar from a boutique, and got some great input. A very nice SA put me on a waitlist and I finally received mine. After I got home, I noticed a very teeny tiny hole in the caviar where the gusset is. Actually, there is a tiny hole on both sides, but it's a bit bigger on one side. I can't see the hole from the inside of the card holder where the lining is, but when I stick my finger down in there, I can see the hole covered up from the outside.
> 
> I'm not a terribly picky person, and have lived with flaws on new bags from other brands in the past. The appearance of the hole doesn't bother me because it's so tiny, and on the gusset where one can hardly see it. But do you think this hole could potentially get bigger over time? I am just concerned about the integriy of the leather there. Unfortunately, it's not like the boutique has several pieces to compare from and pick the one in best condition. I'm not quite sure how to handle this or what to do next. I really appreciate any advice you have! I've attached a picture for reference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5097889


Hi- there’s a hole? I would suggest asking for an exchange or refund. I don’t know if the hole would get bigger naturally over time but there’s always a chance that it might get caught on something. Either way, the hole shouldn’t be there  I am sure the boutique can find another one in their system….they might even be able to order from another boutique or department store. The hole is a legitimate reason to request a new one.
I know you mentioned the hole doesn’t bother you, so ultimately it is up to you. Good luck with whatever you decide!


----------



## ingridivarson

TheBagLady20 said:


> If it’s vintage, it’s probably stitches that have shifted from wear?  I’m just guessing, but assuming it’s authentic I wouldn’t pay much mind to it if you love the color.





TheBagLady20 said:


> If it’s vintage, it’s probably stitches that have shifted from wear?  I’m just guessing, but assuming it’s authentic I wouldn’t pay much mind to it if you love the color.


Thank you so much for the reply! I love it and it seems authentic in every other way and bought from a trusted dealer. Just hvent noticed on my other CF


----------



## ingridivarson

mc79638 said:


> Even my new one has similar issue. It does not bother me at all though. Going thr this thread made me realize that i need to be more careful/thorough in checking bags after receiving


«Good» to know this also happens with new ones. Beauty flaws I guess but thanks for the feedback!


----------



## hle

I recently got my Classic Mini with handle in Black caviar. The ending leathers on the chain strap seem to be sticking out too much, and ugly. Is it normal everyone?


----------



## af068

hle said:


> I recently got my Classic Mini with handle in Black caviar. The ending leathers on the chain strap seem to be sticking out too much, and ugly. Is it normal everyone?
> 
> View attachment 5106744
> 
> 
> View attachment 5106745
> 
> 
> View attachment 5106746



Hi there! No, this is not normal. Show this to your SA and have it exchanged.


----------



## Purrsey

hle said:


> I recently got my Classic Mini with handle in Black caviar. The ending leathers on the chain strap seem to be sticking out too much, and ugly. Is it normal everyone?
> 
> View attachment 5106744
> 
> 
> View attachment 5106745
> 
> 
> View attachment 5106746


Eeek that's rather unbelievable. Do let your SA correct this for you.


----------



## Naminami

yjsrachel said:


> Hi everyone, I’m new to the forum and am not quite sure where to post this.
> 
> I have a rectangular mini in lambskin (22 series) which I purchased a couple of years ago. I don’t use this bag often and have only used it maybe less than 10 times since I bought it? I kept it away in a box and finally opened it recently only to find that the stitching at the flap has split opened?? Does this usually happen over time? And would anybody know if Chanel is able to repair this? Also at the chain area, the leather is peeling off? I am disappointed as I have made sure to store it properly in its box


The second picture i had that problem too. And chanel repaired it (free), change the handle. Almost 3 month and the baby came back to mama.


----------



## BlueLaguna

RosiePosiez said:


> I have time to return this. Just looking for some input. Is this a bad sign? Should I return it???


It looks like it’s delaminating, wherein the outermost layer of skin which was likely glued on, is now coming apart because the glue is no longer holding in those areas. I agree with the others who say return.


----------



## CrazyCool01

Saw BeFabulouswithIrene video of her defective coco handle .. handle looks so bad


----------



## Runisaa

Naminami said:


> The second picture i had that problem too. And chanel repaired it (free), change the handle. Almost 3 month and the baby came back to mama.



Wow three months feels like a long time to be without your new bag. Maybe they could expedite repairs on brand new bags?




hle said:


> I recently got my Classic Mini with handle in Black caviar. The ending leathers on the chain strap seem to be sticking out too much, and ugly. Is it normal everyone?
> 
> View attachment 5106744
> 
> 
> View attachment 5106745
> 
> 
> View attachment 5106746



I have seen this on more and more bags including this season’s coco handle.

Also this video about the handle bending backwards is eye opening. Someone points it out in the comments, but the flap is uneven too! 



Is this now normal for these bags to come with these issues?


----------



## ParisianAffair

Hi all! I have an issue with a new bag that is asymmetrical, front and back, all the quilting is shifted off to the right hand side and it’s my first Chanel bag! However I’m afraid they won’t have another white calfskin small Chanel boy from this season if I were to return it. Australia gets very little stock you see... in my city there are only two stores. Even if they have another, there’s no guarantee it’s better or worse. I have 14 days to return it for store credit, but that credit only lasts one year... what if I can’t find another bag I love? This is my unicorn combo. What would you do? 

Ask the sa to keep an eye out and notify me if more stock comes in? I don’t know if she’d be conscientious enough to even notify me...Chanel service doesn’t have the best rep. Help!


----------



## WhimsicalH

I had a new Chanel classic flap from neimans and the leather part of the strap was frayed and fuzzy along the open cut edge, sent it back for repair at a Chanel boutique and after 4 month the strap came back worse....Turned off from the brand quality after that. Luckily, the boutique owner was able to exchange it for a brand new one.


----------



## Runisaa

ParisianAffair said:


> Hi all! I have an issue with a new bag that is asymmetrical, front and back, all the quilting is shifted off to the right hand side and it’s my first Chanel bag! However I’m afraid they won’t have another white calfskin small Chanel boy from this season if I were to return it. Australia gets very little stock you see... in my city there are only two stores. Even if they have another, there’s no guarantee it’s better or worse. I have 14 days to return it for store credit, but that credit only lasts one year... what if I can’t find another bag I love? This is my unicorn combo. What would you do?
> 
> Ask the sa to keep an eye out and notify me if more stock comes in? I don’t know if she’d be conscientious enough to even notify me...Chanel service doesn’t have the best rep. Help!



That’s a tough one! What did you decide to do?


----------



## MissMomo

ParisianAffair said:


> Hi all! I have an issue with a new bag that is asymmetrical, front and back, all the quilting is shifted off to the right hand side and it’s my first Chanel bag! However I’m afraid they won’t have another white calfskin small Chanel boy from this season if I were to return it. Australia gets very little stock you see... in my city there are only two stores. Even if they have another, there’s no guarantee it’s better or worse. I have 14 days to return it for store credit, but that credit only lasts one year... what if I can’t find another bag I love? This is my unicorn combo. What would you do?
> 
> Ask the sa to keep an eye out and notify me if more stock comes in? I don’t know if she’d be conscientious enough to even notify me...Chanel service doesn’t have the best rep. Help!



That totally sucks! I would be so mad if I bought such an expensive bag that was defective and then they only gave me store credit! Are they able to source one for you given that this is their quality issue or at least issue a refund? I also think a white boy sounds super classic white small bags are really on point right now and this season. It would suck to wait a few months and get this in the fall when you should have been able to enjoy it all summer.


----------



## RubySun08

Hi! Has anyone noticed that the burgundy leather lining of the lamb classic flaps feels thinner than past seasons?

I added a lamb classic to my collection to replace the caviar one I sold but am noticing the leather interior seems much thinner than the caviar one I purchased back in 2018!

The lining also doesn’t sit perfectly flat inside and has an air bubble but I can live with that as had to look at 5 classics over 1 month just to find one that had puffy quilts (my preference)!


----------



## KayceeL

Hi all,

Help please! I recently purchased a small boy (from 20C) and just noticed that a stitch at the corner is coming off. I contacted my SA and she said she could send it out but it would take 10-12 weeks for it to come back. She is checking if another one is available for exchange at the moment but given that it was a special order sent from abroad, it is unlikely there will be another one. This is my first Chanel and I got it for a special occasion in 3 weeks so sending it out for so long is really not ideal. I am still within the 14 days return window, should I just return it and get something else? I only have 1 day left to return it though so I have to make a decision quick. I am also not sure if I am just being too picky, maybe this is normal and the stitch won't keep coming off down the road? I would love to see what other people think. Thanks!


----------



## ParisianAffair

MissMomo said:


> That totally sucks! I would be so mad if I bought such an expensive bag that was defective and then they only gave me store credit! Are they able to source one for you given that this is their quality issue or at least issue a refund? I also think a white boy sounds super classic white small bags are really on point right now and this season. It would suck to wait a few months and get this in the fall when you should have been able to enjoy it all summer.


Thanks for your empathy! It was all sorted out, I stalked the other physical stores and found one that was perfect  I swear, they lie all the time about what stock they have within the city, and states... just to secure a sale. I'll never fall for that again, especially since they'll only give credit if I return it. I hate the hassle of arguing about quality issues, the girl who helped me in the end basically laughed at me. But I just got on with it, and did my inspection intensely and thoroughly. Hate the store experience, but I wasn't going to be bullied. 

Plus karma is a *****, and she'll probably wonder why her home was burgled or why she became a paraplegic after a freak car accident. If she treats people with condescension as her job then she'll reap what she sows. People cut SAs way too much slack. There are plenty of other brands' SAs who make less than what Chanel SAs do, and they don't treat others like garbage. I'm just saying what everyone is thinking.

But I hope you continue to enjoy the fashion house! Nothing wrong with enjoying their creations  Thank you for your support!


----------



## ParisianAffair

Runisaa said:


> That’s a tough one! What did you decide to do?


It was fortunately all sorted. All in true Chanel fashion, I did manage to find better bag, and swapped it but not before inspecting thoroughly. I was nearly laughed out of the store, but I showed her I was serious and I don't play their games. They make condescension an inherent part of their customer service. 

I guess you just have to choose your SA wisely (the exchange was not with my original SA, hence her laughing at me for being so "picky". I say they should fix their production quality because we all know it's machine sewn and not hand sewn like Hermes -- she was trying to claim otherwise, evidently lacking in product knowledge).


----------



## caviarpearls

This is the last straw. Bf's mom was using her new Maxi Coco handle and the CC clasp FELL OFF. This was only her 2nd time using the bag, and the bag already has a major issue. I thought I'd seen some bad defects on this site but this takes the cake.


----------



## CrazyCool01

I saw this post on insta .. (not my photo , credit to owner)

but am surprised why the quality has gone down so badly.


----------



## htorres

Hi everyone!

Kindly help! I recently bought a medium classic flap from NM and noticed that the caviar leather under the cc turnlock is different from the rest of the bag.. I attached a picture here.. Is this normal?? Should I return? Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## luvchanel77

A little sad you pay the prices of Chanel and you have to check the symmetry, quality, stitching, alignment etc.  I think I got my last Chanel for a while and moving onto other brands.


----------



## ashin121

htorres said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Kindly help! I recently bought a medium classic flap from NM and noticed that the caviar leather under the cc turnlock is different from the rest of the bag.. I attached a picture here.. Is this normal?? Should I return? Thanks so much in advance!


Hi, 
  Are you talking about the felt fabric? They have that there to prevent denting of the quilt when you close the bag for storage. So keep the felt fabric for storage but when you wear the bag, take off the felt. 

If you're talking about the actual caviar under the felt, then please show us a picture without the felt so we can give advice


----------



## ashin121

caviarpearls said:


> This is the last straw. Bf's mom was using her new Maxi Coco handle and the CC clasp FELL OFF. This was only her 2nd time using the bag, and the bag already has a major issue. I thought I'd seen some bad defects on this site but this takes the cake.
> 
> View attachment 5139753


This is the craziest thing I've seen. Was she able to return it?


----------



## pasdedeux1

ashin121 said:


> Hi,
> Are you talking about the felt fabric? They have that there to prevent denting of the quilt when you close the bag for storage. So keep the felt fabric for storage but when you wear the bag, take off the felt.
> 
> If you're talking about the actual caviar under the felt, then please show us a picture without the felt so we can give advice


She means the tab with the Cc, which clearly has a totally different grain texture than the rest of the bag.


----------



## Stephanie_x

htorres said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Kindly help! I recently bought a medium classic flap from NM and noticed that the caviar leather under the cc turnlock is different from the rest of the bag.. I attached a picture here.. Is this normal?? Should I return? Thanks so much in advance!


I think if it bothers you, you should return. It is an expensive piece of bag.. I am sure you would always pay attention to that part which you are unhappy with.. Because i did that.


----------



## Stephanie_x

htorres said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Kindly help! I recently bought a medium classic flap from NM and noticed that the caviar leather under the cc turnlock is different from the rest of the bag.. I attached a picture here.. Is this normal?? Should I return? Thanks so much in advance!


Thats how my flap looks like...hope it helps.


----------



## htorres

ashin121 said:


> Hi,
> Are you talking about the felt fabric? They have that there to prevent denting of the quilt when you close the bag for storage. So keep the felt fabric for storage but when you wear the bag, take off the felt.
> 
> If you're talking about the actual caviar under the felt, then please show us a picture without the felt so we can give advice


Hi! I'm sorry I don't think I worded it correctly.. I'm talking about where the cc sits, the little piece of leather is different from the rest of the bag. It's way more shinier and and the grains are more apparent..


----------



## htorres

Stephanie_x said:


> Thats how my flap looks like...hope it helps.


Thank you so much for your help! I'm returning it this afternoon.. Your flap looks great btw!


----------



## sea0pal

caviarpearls said:


> This is the last straw. Bf's mom was using her new Maxi Coco handle and the CC clasp FELL OFF. This was only her 2nd time using the bag, and the bag already has a major issue. I thought I'd seen some bad defects on this site but this takes the cake.
> 
> View attachment 5139753



literally 90% of the value of this bag is in that clasp...and it fell off, totally disgraceful of Chanel.


----------



## ashin121

htorres said:


> Hi! I'm sorry I don't think I worded it correctly.. I'm talking about where the cc sits, the little piece of leather is different from the rest of the bag. It's way more shinier and and the grains are more apparent..


@pasdedeux1 and @htorres : Ohh haha sorry! There have been people who have asked this in the last decade thats I've been on this forum  and they were actually referring to the felt.  hahaha 
I dont notice anything different but if it bothers you then return it. Gotta be happy with your purchase


----------



## Rilakkuma413

Hi I am new to both purseforum and Chanel^^ just took the plunge recently for first Chanel bag from fashionphile (as new to Chanel and impossible to get hold of the mini flap with top handle without help from SA), but having problem with the bag and not sure what to do....

The bag listed is stated as new and with the retail tags still on, it looks new to me as well but found caviar next to the stitching is peeling off...
I read some posts from purseforum saying that caviar will start peeling off shortly after gentle use and sometimes even for brand new bags bought from boutiques (which is "normal" and unavoidable), while some said it only happens for defective pieces? 
And I also wonders whether the smaller than usual size of caviar grains on the mini flap with top handle actually makes it peel off or crack more easily? or whether the batch of caviar leather used for mini flap with top handle is defective?
May someone kindly share your experience with Chanel caviar bags in general (even better if specifically with the mini flap with top handle in caviar)? 
It would be much appreciated as:

If this is only a rare defect then I may return this and buy another one with exact same style
But if it is a common thing that happens on this particular kind of small caviar then I may get it in lambskin instead...

Devastated now as really wanted this bag 
Great thanks in advance!


----------



## ashin121

Rilakkuma413 said:


> Hi I am new to both purseforum and Chanel^^ just took the plunge recently for first Chanel bag from fashionphile (as new to Chanel and impossible to get hold of the mini flap with top handle without help from SA), but having problem with the bag and not sure what to do....
> 
> The bag listed is stated as new and with the retail tags still on, it looks new to me as well but found caviar next to the stitching is peeling off...
> I read some posts from purseforum saying that caviar will start peeling off shortly after gentle use and sometimes even for brand new bags bought from boutiques (which is "normal" and unavoidable), while some said it only happens for defective pieces?
> And I also wonders whether the smaller than usual size of caviar grains on the mini flap with top handle actually makes it peel off or crack more easily? or whether the batch of caviar leather used for mini flap with top handle is defective?
> May someone kindly share your experience with Chanel caviar bags in general (even better if specifically with the mini flap with top handle in caviar)?
> It would be much appreciated as:
> 
> If this is only a rare defect then I may return this and buy another one with exact same style
> But if it is a common thing that happens on this particular kind of small caviar then I may get it in lambskin instead...
> 
> Devastated now as really wanted this bag
> Great thanks in advance!
> View attachment 5164137
> View attachment 5164138


Welcome to Chanel! I'm sorry about your first bag. It's not common for caviar and it is a defect. Please return it. Ive had caviar flaps and bags dating back to 2011 from the boutique with no caviar peeling or rips and I've used it quite alot. 

There was one particular year where there was alot of complaints of the caviar peeling and it was 2017-2018ish. Other than that, nothing regular.  There are posts here and there about ripped caviar from the boutique but it's not common.  

I hope you find another bag soon ❤


----------



## lysaru

Hi all! purchased my boy bag in 2019 but noticed just now that the CC on top of the squeeze lock appears to be indented and has loosened up. anyone else had this problem? im worried that it might eventually fall off if I keep using it. Here are some pics. bottom part is flat on the rectangle metal as it should be but the top part of the CC has a visible gap


----------



## lysaru

tried walking around with it inside the house and it seems okay but the gap bothers me! i feel like if i accidentally bump it against something it would fall off


----------



## Olgita

Yeah, I can see what you mean, this would bother me. Have you tried pushing it in yourself?  If that won’t work I would take it to Chanel.


----------



## lysaru

Olgita said:


> Yeah, I can see what you mean, this would bother me. Have you tried pushing it in yourself?  If that won’t work I would take it to Chanel.



yes i tried pushing it already but it doesnt flatten. i was tempted to push harder but i worry that i might worsen the damage. this really makes me sad as this is one of my favorite bags and i dont know how to fix it


----------



## lysaru

Olgita said:


> Yeah, I can see what you mean, this would bother me. Have you tried pushing it in yourself?  If that won’t work I would take it to Chanel.



as much as i’d like to bring it in for repair im currently not permitted to do so as there is no chanel store in our country and there is still an on-going travel ban due to the pandemic. i reached out to chanel’s customer care via email but I’m not sure how quickly they respond to queries.


----------



## dbcelly

lysaru said:


> as much as i’d like to bring it in for repair im currently not permitted to do so as there is no chanel store in our country and there is still an on-going travel ban due to the pandemic. i reached out to chanel’s customer care via email but I’m not sure how quickly they respond to queries.


Please keep us posted with Customer Care's response!  I've always been curious on if they can provide help if you can't bring to a boutique


----------



## lysaru

dbcelly said:


> Please keep us posted with Customer Care's response!  I've always been curious on if they can provide help if you can't bring to a boutique


I have not received a reply from them. I used the email posted on the chanel website since it seems to be the only address posted


----------



## Xxmayxx

Hi! I had posted about a 'new to me' boy bag I recently purchase from Fashionphile on another thread (all about boy bags) but I think its probably more fitting to post it here due to issues about flaws/wear and tear. This bag makes me giddy (more so than my small cf and woc) so I'm debating if I should keep it disregarding it's flaws, or return it and wait it out for a better condition one. Even if I hold off, the purchase will have to be with Fashionphile because I have credit stuck there 

It's a Chanel small chevron caviar boy bag with rhw. Fashionphile listed it as very good, scuffing on exterior, scratches on hardware, corner wear. I was fine with all those flaws. But I noticed, the luster had worn off in the front by the locket. Is this normal (as in something that'll eventually happen over time with use)? Is it fixable? I don't mind sending it to leather surgeons later in the future if it's going to be normal wear that I'll probably create myself overtime.

The bag was listed for $4600, full set (with tags, excluding ribbons and camellia which doesn't bug me).

TIA!


----------



## Roie55

Xxmayxx said:


> i*f it's going to be normal wear that I'll probably create myself overtime.*


This ! The Boy looks quite pristine actually apart from the area near the lock. Knowing thats where you will touch it to unlock its fair to say you will see the same after many uses. Only question do you love it? If you love it then enjoy it.


----------



## Xxmayxx

Roie55 said:


> This ! The Boy looks quite pristine actually apart from the area near the lock. Knowing thats where you will touch it to unlock its fair to say you will see the same after many uses. Only question do you love it? If you love it then enjoy it.



I loooooove it lol. Just not sure if it's worth what I paid for. I tried looking for another small chevron caviar boy with rhw but can't find any or the bottom is super creased


----------



## shijay

Xxmayxx said:


> Hi! I had posted about a 'new to me' boy bag I recently purchase from Fashionphile on another thread (all about boy bags) but I think its probably more fitting to post it here due to issues about flaws/wear and tear. This bag makes me giddy (more so than my small cf and woc) so I'm debating if I should keep it disregarding it's flaws, or return it and wait it out for a better condition one. Even if I hold off, the purchase will have to be with Fashionphile because I have credit stuck there
> 
> It's a Chanel small chevron caviar boy bag with rhw. Fashionphile listed it as very good, scuffing on exterior, scratches on hardware, corner wear. I was fine with all those flaws. But I noticed, the luster had worn off in the front by the locket. Is this normal (as in something that'll eventually happen over time with use)? Is it fixable? I don't mind sending it to leather surgeons later in the future if it's going to be normal wear that I'll probably create myself overtime.
> 
> The bag was listed for $4600, full set (with tags, excluding ribbons and camellia which doesn't bug me).
> 
> TIA!
> 
> View attachment 5210383
> 
> 
> View attachment 5210385
> 
> 
> View attachment 5210386
> 
> 
> View attachment 5210387
> 
> 
> View attachment 5210388


I think that looks pretty normal! It looks great !! Keep it if you love it !


----------



## ChanelCelineLaurentLover

Xxmayxx said:


> Hi! I had posted about a 'new to me' boy bag I recently purchase from Fashionphile on another thread (all about boy bags) but I think its probably more fitting to post it here due to issues about flaws/wear and tear. This bag makes me giddy (more so than my small cf and woc) so I'm debating if I should keep it disregarding it's flaws, or return it and wait it out for a better condition one. Even if I hold off, the purchase will have to be with Fashionphile because I have credit stuck there
> 
> It's a Chanel small chevron caviar boy bag with rhw. Fashionphile listed it as very good, scuffing on exterior, scratches on hardware, corner wear. I was fine with all those flaws. But I noticed, the luster had worn off in the front by the locket. Is this normal (as in something that'll eventually happen over time with use)? Is it fixable? I don't mind sending it to leather surgeons later in the future if it's going to be normal wear that I'll probably create myself overtime.
> 
> The bag was listed for $4600, full set (with tags, excluding ribbons and camellia which doesn't bug me).
> 
> TIA!
> 
> View attachment 5210383
> 
> 
> View attachment 5210385
> 
> 
> View attachment 5210386
> 
> 
> View attachment 5210387
> 
> 
> View attachment 5210388


I have a boy bag with this hw and chanel makes it with an aged look to begin with. To me this looks very normal. I recommend a bag a vie pillow insert to keep the shape when you’re not using or some sort of other organizer while using or even both.


----------



## Xxmayxx

shijay said:


> I think that looks pretty normal! It looks great !! Keep it if you love it !


I do love it   I'm just hesitant because of the worn down caviar by the front locket. The gloss is gone and it feels raw.


----------



## Xxmayxx

ChanelCelineLaurentLover said:


> I have a boy bag with this hw and chanel makes it with an aged look to begin with. To me this looks very normal. I recommend a bag a vie pillow insert to keep the shape when you’re not using or some sort of other organizer while using or even both.


The loss of gloss coating on caviar by the CC locket is normal wear? Good to know! I don't plan on babying this bag


----------



## kombucha

This seems normal, I put Cadillac leather conditioner on my caviar bags and it helps shine it up a bit


----------



## Xxmayxx

kombucha said:


> This seems normal, I put Cadillac leather conditioner on my caviar bags and it helps shine it up a bit


Thanks for the tip!! Is it OK to put it on that area even if it feels raw?


----------



## Laima

Hi! I would really appreciate your advice. I bought my CMF in black caviar 3 months ago. I didn't notice any issues with the bag within the first 30 days, when return/ exchange is possible. Well, the leather quality could be better -  it seems very dry by touching it. But I wasn't informed at that time, how it should be, so I thought , it is OK.  Unfortunately a week ago I noticed some other issues . The sides of the bag are not as even as they should be and there is a deep crease on both sides. When I try to stretch the leather on the sides, the crease doesn't disappear, so I even worry if it could lead to a crack on that place in a while. In addition the stitches are going apart on the side. What do you think, how are my chances to get this bag exchanged? Would Chanel accept it as a defect? INHO it is. But, having read all the information here, I am not sure. On the other hand I am very unhappy with the way the bag looks - dry greyish leather, creases on the sides, wide stitches...Here are my photos. The light blue and the white bags are from Chanel official page to compare how a bag should look like from the side.


----------



## Xxmayxx

Laima said:


> Hi! I would really appreciate your advice. I bought my CMF in black caviar 3 months ago. I didn't notice any issues with the bag within the first 30 days, when return/ exchange is possible. Well, the leather quality could be better -  it seems very dry by touching it. But I wasn't informed at that time, how it should be, so I thought , it is OK.  Unfortunately a week ago I noticed some other issues . The sides of the bag are not as even as they should be and there is a deep crease on both sides. When I try to stretch the leather on the sides, the crease doesn't disappear, so I even worry if it could lead to a crack on that place in a while. In addition the stitches are going apart on the side. What do you think, how are my chances to get this bag exchanged? Would Chanel accept it as a defect? INHO it is. But, having read all the information here, I am not sure. On the other hand I am very unhappy with the way the bag looks - dry greyish leather, creases on the sides, wide stitches...Here are my photos. The light blue and the white bags are from Chanel official page to compare how a bag should look like from the side.
> View attachment 5211235
> View attachment 5211236
> View attachment 5211238
> View attachment 5211240
> View attachment 5211243
> View attachment 5211245
> View attachment 5211247
> View attachment 5211248


I'm not familiar with Chanel and only ever owned preloved. Comparing the side pics with the ones online and the vintage cf I have, it looks like the bag got squished. This is how my vintage cf side looks like (7th series). 

I've read on so many posts here that the new caviar feels soft and squishy? Not sure if that plays a part.


----------



## Laima

Xxmayxx said:


> I'm not familiar with Chanel and only ever owned preloved. Comparing the side pics with the ones online and the vintage cf I have, it looks like the bag got squished. This is how my vintage cf side looks like (7th series).
> 
> I've read on so many posts here that the new caviar feels soft and squishy? Not sure if that plays a part.


The caviar leather on my bag is not soft and squishy at all. It feels rather stiff and the shape of the bag is very structured. It seems to me that the bag was cut and suited wrongly.


----------



## Klaneckya

Laima said:


> Hi! I would really appreciate your advice. I bought my CMF in black caviar 3 months ago. I didn't notice any issues with the bag within the first 30 days, when return/ exchange is possible. Well, the leather quality could be better -  it seems very dry by touching it. But I wasn't informed at that time, how it should be, so I thought , it is OK.  Unfortunately a week ago I noticed some other issues . The sides of the bag are not as even as they should be and there is a deep crease on both sides. When I try to stretch the leather on the sides, the crease doesn't disappear, so I even worry if it could lead to a crack on that place in a while. In addition the stitches are going apart on the side. What do you think, how are my chances to get this bag exchanged? Would Chanel accept it as a defect? INHO it is. But, having read all the information here, I am not sure. On the other hand I am very unhappy with the way the bag looks - dry greyish leather, creases on the sides, wide stitches...Here are my photos. The light blue and the white bags are from Chanel official page to compare how a bag should look like from the side.
> View attachment 5211235
> View attachment 5211236
> View attachment 5211238
> View attachment 5211240
> View attachment 5211243
> View attachment 5211245
> View attachment 5211247
> View attachment 5211248


Looks ok to me. There is no perfect Chanel bag…


----------



## Stephanie_x

Laima said:


> Hi! I would really appreciate your advice. I bought my CMF in black caviar 3 months ago. I didn't notice any issues with the bag within the first 30 days, when return/ exchange is possible. Well, the leather quality could be better -  it seems very dry by touching it. But I wasn't informed at that time, how it should be, so I thought , it is OK.  Unfortunately a week ago I noticed some other issues . The sides of the bag are not as even as they should be and there is a deep crease on both sides. When I try to stretch the leather on the sides, the crease doesn't disappear, so I even worry if it could lead to a crack on that place in a while. In addition the stitches are going apart on the side. What do you think, how are my chances to get this bag exchanged? Would Chanel accept it as a defect? INHO it is. But, having read all the information here, I am not sure. On the other hand I am very unhappy with the way the bag looks - dry greyish leather, creases on the sides, wide stitches...Here are my photos. The light blue and the white bags are from Chanel official page to compare how a bag should look like from the side.
> View attachment 5211235
> View attachment 5211236
> View attachment 5211238
> View attachment 5211240
> View attachment 5211243
> View attachment 5211245
> View attachment 5211247
> View attachment 5211248


This bag look good to me. Caviar will look shinier when u used it for longer time. And abt the alignment, almost 90% of the caviar chanel bags are like that. I guess caviar is harder compared to lambskin to bend and sew it. Kinda agree with Klaneckya mentioned above that there is no perfect chanel bag.


----------



## Laima

I have seen tons of videos on youtube and photos online of CMF in black caviar. None of the bag has sides like mine - with deep creases. I think Chanel has certain measurements for their bags.  It is ok, if the bags are slightly different because they are  handmade, but not so different  that the wrong cut of the sides would cause a crease and might lead to an obvious defect of leather (crack). But I agree, that the issue with the leather quality and stitches is common.


----------



## katieCH008

Hey ladies, is it normal to see tiny holes on a lambskin bag? Just bought this bag and Im concerned by those tiny holes or marks from the tanning color…let me know your thoughts! I think i might return it since im on the return window


----------



## kombucha

Xxmayxx said:


> Thanks for the tip!! Is it OK to put it on that area even if it feels raw?



yes! I apply it on my corners.


----------



## Xxmayxx

kombucha said:


> yes! I apply it on my corners.


Thank you you much   really apprentice help!


----------



## sparklywacky

My SA texted me yesterday that they received some black caviar flat classic card holders so I went to the boutique as fast as I could and got this little baby.




They had two - this one with gold hardware and another one with silver hardware. I initially wanted the one with silver hardware but there was a crack on the leather upon closer inspection. So I ended up taking home this one with gold hardware. It’s lovely as you can see, but my gosh, I found out that the authentication sticker was peeling off when I put a card in the slot!




It’s very hard to get a flat black caviar classic card holder these days (I’ve been trying for months!) so I really want to keep this one. Should I contact Chanel’s After Sales to see if they can remedy the authentication sticker? But what can they do to fix an authentication sticker when only one of it is produced?

I actually am currently in touch with Chanel’s After Sales team at the 57 St boutique in NYC because I requested for a chain repair or replacement for a bag I got from 21P (yeah, it’s a recent purchase and I’m already having issues!) and so far it’s been quite a nightmare dealing with them.

Would love to know your suggestions and thoughts.


----------



## Anysia

sparklywacky said:


> My SA texted me yesterday that they received some black caviar flat classic card holders so I went to the boutique as fast as I could and got this little baby.
> 
> View attachment 5238024
> 
> 
> They had two - this one with gold hardware and another one with silver hardware. I initially wanted the one with silver hardware but there was a crack on the leather upon closer inspection. So I ended up taking home this one with gold hardware. It’s lovely as you can see, but my gosh, I found out that the authentication sticker was peeling off when I put a card in the slot!
> 
> View attachment 5238025
> 
> 
> It’s very hard to get a flat black caviar classic card holder these days (I’ve been trying for months!) so I really want to keep this one. Should I contact Chanel’s After Sales to see if they can remedy the authentication sticker? But what can they do to fix an authentication sticker when only one of it is produced?
> 
> I actually am currently in touch with Chanel’s After Sales team at the 57 St boutique in NYC because I requested for a chain repair or replacement for a bag I got from 21P (yeah, it’s a recent purchase and I’m already having issues!) and so far it’s been quite a nightmare dealing with them.
> 
> Would love to know your suggestions and thoughts.


I would ask them what they can do (repair / replacement). I would not accept this. Based on their reaction you can decide what you want to do. It is a classic item. They should have a replacement. It is such a pity.... They earn so much money and it should not hurt them to do replacements, repairs for free (if you can proof that it is their production error).


----------



## Rilakkuma413

Hi all~ I bought a mini flap with top handle recently and later found that there are some "wrinkles" or "roughness" on the lock (at the interception points of the 2 CCs, as highlighted in the picture just in case my description is not that clear), is it a defect or normal? It makes me worry and wondering whether I should keep it or not, as the normal quality of Chanel hardware should be better than this right (expecting cleaner edges)? I am newbie to Chanel so really appreciated if anyone can share experiences with me  







Also after close inspection, discovered that the stitching on one side of the handle leans much closer to the edge as well...


----------



## mochibabu

Rilakkuma413 said:


> Hi all~ I bought a mini flap with top handle recently and later found that there are some "wrinkles" or "roughness" on the lock (at the interception points of the 2 CCs, as highlighted in the picture just in case my description is not that clear), is it a defect or normal? It makes me worry and wondering whether I should keep it or not, as the normal quality of Chanel hardware should be better than this right (expecting cleaner edges)? I am newbie to Chanel so really appreciated if anyone can share experiences with me
> View attachment 5256587
> 
> View attachment 5256588
> 
> View attachment 5256589
> 
> 
> Also after close inspection, discovered that the stitching on one side of the handle leans much closer to the edge as well...
> View attachment 5256590



Personally for me this do not really bother me... as I mainly buy it to use it, but if it bothers you might be good to do something about it.


----------



## 7h5f921

The cc edges is normal

the stitching is off but unfortunately that is not something they will care about at the boutique. If you are wanting a perfect bag you will be waiting a while, but if it bothers you you can try to exchange for a different bag and hope the new one doesn’t have issues that bother you. Fwiw - I have never seen a truly flawless bag.


----------



## EmilyM111

Check this. Fine jewellery piece fell apart less than a week from purchasing.


----------



## mochibabu

nikka007 said:


> Check this. Fine jewellery piece fell apart less than a week from purchasing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5257702


 
wow.. that is unbelievable!


----------



## sparklywacky

nikka007 said:


> Check this. Fine jewellery piece fell apart less than a week from purchasing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5257702


Wow. I’m sorry that happened.

And I was just thinking of getting an Ultra ring… the ceramic would probably break within days.


----------



## crystal_wellness

sparklywacky said:


> My SA texted me yesterday that they received some black caviar flat classic card holders so I went to the boutique as fast as I could and got this little baby.
> 
> View attachment 5238024
> 
> 
> They had two - this one with gold hardware and another one with silver hardware. I initially wanted the one with silver hardware but there was a crack on the leather upon closer inspection. So I ended up taking home this one with gold hardware. It’s lovely as you can see, but my gosh, I found out that the authentication sticker was peeling off when I put a card in the slot!
> 
> View attachment 5238025
> 
> 
> It’s very hard to get a flat black caviar classic card holder these days (I’ve been trying for months!) so I really want to keep this one. Should I contact Chanel’s After Sales to see if they can remedy the authentication sticker? But what can they do to fix an authentication sticker when only one of it is produced?
> 
> I actually am currently in touch with Chanel’s After Sales team at the 57 St boutique in NYC because I requested for a chain repair or replacement for a bag I got from 21P (yeah, it’s a recent purchase and I’m already having issues!) and so far it’s been quite a nightmare dealing with them.
> 
> Would love to know your suggestions and thoughts.


I purchased a classic black long caviar wallet about five years ago and after using it The glue that was holding the burgundy leather to inside the wallet was peeling off. I just assumed maybe it was me just putting in the card in the wrong way and not the right angle but looking back I wish that I’ve just taken it back now for an exchange even though I know that would’ve been a little bit of a bother I never had an issue with Chanel quality before and since I just purchased it I should’ve really taken it back


----------



## Rilakkuma413

7h5f921 said:


> The cc edges is normal
> 
> the stitching is off but unfortunately that is not something they will care about at the boutique. If you are wanting a perfect bag you will be waiting a while, but if it bothers you you can try to exchange for a different bag and hope the new one doesn’t have issues that bother you. Fwiw - I have never seen a truly flawless bag.



A bit relieved after hearing comments from the experienced  I would say that the edges and stitching are not very significant defects as it took me extremely close inspection to spot them, so would probably keep the bag as spent much effort to get it in the first place and really loved that style. Just that it is a bit disappointing as some less expensive brands seem to have better quality control than Chanel....was expecting a perfect bag at this price point (which increases multiple times per year...)


----------



## chanelover130

Hi all! I just purchased a medium classic flap from Neimans. It was shipped to me and once I opened and inspected it, I noticed a popped/loose stitch as well as fraying on the leather of the chain. Would you return or get this fixed? The Neimans by me has one in stock but I can't make it in for a few days so afraid it may be gone. The SA there also refuses to send me pictures of it because "It is the same bag I purchased". I am just struggling because it is a shiny caviar and also was made in France.


----------



## 7h5f921

return asap.

The chain I would not care as much about but the thread coming out from the quilting is a huge issue. If that could unravel over time you will be in bad shape.

Is it a popped stitch or is that just excess thread they did not clip?



chanelover130 said:


> Hi all! I just purchased a medium classic flap from Neimans. It was shipped to me and once I opened and inspected it, I noticed a popped/loose stitch as well as fraying on the leather of the chain. Would you return or get this fixed? The Neimans by me has one in stock but I can't make it in for a few days so afraid it may be gone. The SA there also refuses to send me pictures of it because "It is the same bag I purchased". I am just struggling because it is a shiny caviar and also was made in France.
> 
> View attachment 5269533
> View attachment 5269524
> View attachment 5269525
> View attachment 5269526
> View attachment 5269527


----------



## chanelover130

7h5f921 said:


> return asap.
> 
> The chain I would not care as much about but the thread coming out from the quilting is a huge issue.



That is what I figured. I really am hoping the other bag is still at Neimans by the time I can go and that there are no defects. So frustrating because this bag is brand new, never even made it to the floor.


----------



## chanelover130

7h5f921 said:


> return asap.
> 
> The chain I would not care as much about but the thread coming out from the quilting is a huge issue. If that could unravel over time you will be in bad shape.
> 
> Is it a popped stitch or is that just excess thread they did not clip?


And I am not sure if the stitch popping up is "popped", but that other stitching completely came off the quilt.


----------



## applepie1988

jeune_fille said:


> After reading this, my medium flap is the same!  I bought like three weeks ago.



Oh no


----------



## Sakurai888

Anyone could fix uneven flap issue here? Please kindly share. 

I dont think mine could be fixed by stuffing as according to what I see, one side of the flap slant sharper than the other (seen from the side). Could we change the structure by just pushing and molding?


----------



## sparklywacky

This bag isn’t mine - I just saw it on Instagram. It’s fresh from the boutique.



I can’t help but notice the misaligned quilts on the upper edge of the monalisa pocket. I can’t believe this passed quality control!


----------



## l.cosgrove2

Hello 
I was hoping to ask your advice about a white caviar classic flap I purchased from 22c. When I unboxed it I saw numerous cracks in the leather on both sides. I got a refund as they were unable to source a replacement but they promised to order one in for me form 22s (at the same price). My SA left since and the new one arrived this week. They argued with me saying I had to pay new price €500 more. I was so stressed about the confrontation that I didn’t notice the new bag was also cracked until I unboxed it at home. I also since found out that they didn’t give me the white from 22s but another old one from 22c. I discovered this as the 22s white is a true white and 22c is creamy. This is the 4th Chanel I purchased since May2021 and I’m so disgusting with their customer service for this recent purchase that I feel like I’ll never buy from them again. Can anyone confirm if they have seen this cracking on their caviar classic flaps?

thanks


----------



## alxyoung

sparklywacky said:


> This bag isn’t mine - I just saw it on Instagram. It’s fresh from the boutique.
> 
> View attachment 5349426
> 
> I can’t help but notice the misaligned quilts on the upper edge of the monalisa pocket. I can’t believe this passed quality control!


This looks perfectly aligned to me. Beautiful bag!


----------



## twinkleAA

Sharing my frustration after waiting for a beige clair CF since early August (with 2 PI in between).

Pic 1 - In Feb, I was offered the first time. I rejected as the inner leather of the opening flap was not aligned.

Pic 2 - In Mar, I accepted a new piece and a few days later when I unboxed, I saw there was some sort of peeling. I thought it was just the paint but it seems to be like a slit on the leather. I brought it back to the store and my SA recommended to have it repaired. I agreed but asked what would they do with it (to which she couldn't advise). A week later, she updated me that the repair team would touch up on the part (paint it over maybe?) but it would take a long time to get it back.

Pic 3 - The following afternoon, she texted me to let me know that she was able to secure a replacement piece. I was happy and thought that the 3rd time would be a charm. But about an hour to our appointment, she messaged me that the new piece had an 'imperfection' too.

So I rejected it and she said she would process a store credit, which I have to utilise it in one transaction within 6 months. If I knew that these would happen, I'd accepted the first piece cos that is legitimately an imperfection and not a defect. Where I'm from in Asia, we hardly get any CFs so good luck to me!


----------



## PursePeace

sparklywacky said:


> This bag isn’t mine - I just saw it on Instagram. It’s fresh from the boutique.
> 
> View attachment 5349426
> 
> I can’t help but notice the misaligned quilts on the upper edge of the monalisa pocket. I can’t believe this passed quality control!


It’s giving you the illusion that the top edge of the Mona Lisa pocket is not aligned because it sticks out towards the camera and there’s a natural gap at the opening of the pocket. you’d have to press the pocket flat against the back of the bag to see how aligned it is. All the other three sides are aligned so it’s fair to assume that the top will be aligned just as well when it’s pressed against the back and eliminating the gap created by the pocket opening.


----------



## JJbear

l.cosgrove2 said:


> Hello
> I was hoping to ask your advice about a white caviar classic flap I purchased from 22c. When I unboxed it I saw numerous cracks in the leather on both sides. I got a refund as they were unable to source a replacement but they promised to order one in for me form 22s (at the same price). My SA left since and the new one arrived this week. They argued with me saying I had to pay new price €500 more. I was so stressed about the confrontation that I didn’t notice the new bag was also cracked until I unboxed it at home. I also since found out that they didn’t give me the white from 22s but another old one from 22c. I discovered this as the 22s white is a true white and 22c is creamy. This is the 4th Chanel I purchased since May2021 and I’m so disgusting with their customer service for this recent purchase that I feel like I’ll never buy from them again. Can anyone confirm if they have seen this cracking on their caviar classic flaps?
> 
> thanks



I have this bag and wow I feel so bad for you getting two duds in a row. I don’t have any cracking on mine but the unfinished edges on my straps were so disappointing.

In any case I would exchange yours if you can because cracking tends to get worse in time and damage to the leather can never be repaired for any amount of money. You can always get hardware and straps replaced. Even have your bag restitched. But they’ll never be able to fix a crack in the leather. Good luck!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

l.cosgrove2 said:


> Hello
> I was hoping to ask your advice about a white caviar classic flap I purchased from 22c. When I unboxed it I saw numerous cracks in the leather on both sides. I got a refund as they were unable to source a replacement but they promised to order one in for me form 22s (at the same price). My SA left since and the new one arrived this week. They argued with me saying I had to pay new price €500 more. I was so stressed about the confrontation that I didn’t notice the new bag was also cracked until I unboxed it at home. I also since found out that they didn’t give me the white from 22s but another old one from 22c. I discovered this as the 22s white is a true white and 22c is creamy. This is the 4th Chanel I purchased since May2021 and I’m so disgusting with their customer service for this recent purchase that I feel like I’ll never buy from them again. Can anyone confirm if they have seen this cracking on their caviar classic flaps?
> 
> thanks


I also have the 22C white cf.  After seeing your post, I had to go double-check my bag.  Mine does not have the cracks like the one you photographed above. I hate that you received a bag in that condition. I also hate the experience has soured you on the brand.  For the amount these bags cost, I am appalled that a bag with that many issues passed quality control.  I hope you reconsider Chanel and find a white classic of your dreams.


----------



## mrsMP

Hi ladies,
This is my 22c pink card holder which I got just a few months ago. Noticed this black spot on the top left of the cc logo this morning…  Is this tarnishing? What could’ve caused it and can I do anything to get rid of it?
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## bergafer3

mrsMP said:


> Hi ladies,
> This is my 22c pink card holder which I got just a few months ago. Noticed this black spot on the top left of the cc logo this morning…  Is this tarnishing? What could’ve caused it and can I do anything to get rid of it?
> Thanks in advance!!
> View attachment 5375508


It looks like a chunk was take out


----------



## mrsMP

bergafer3 said:


> It looks like a chunk was take out


It’s just the reflection.. the area is actually still very smooth… just has that black spot that wont come off


----------



## Ellie1647

mrsMP said:


> Hi ladies,
> This is my 22c pink card holder which I got just a few months ago. Noticed this black spot on the top left of the cc logo this morning…  Is this tarnishing? What could’ve caused it and can I do anything to get rid of it?
> Thanks in advance!!
> View attachment 5375508


The very same happened to my card holder. Funny is I hadn't even used it yet, one day I noticed it has tarnishing all over the CCs and they weren't even smooth. No humidity in the house at all. No idea why this happens, low quality perhaps?
I could remove them with a jewelry cloth. If you don't have any, you can order e.g. on Amazon.


----------



## mrsMP

Ellie1647 said:


> The very same happened to my card holder. Funny is I hadn't even used it yet, one day I noticed it has tarnishing all over the CCs and they weren't even smooth. No humidity in the house at all. No idea why this happens, low quality perhaps?
> I could remove them with a jewelry cloth. If you don't have any, you can order e.g. on Amazon.


Thank you! I just  purchased one. Hope it works! Did it work on yours?
Yah, I have no idea how it happened! I don’t remember getting it wet or anything like that. Crazy.


----------



## Ellie1647

mrsMP said:


> Thank you! I just  purchased one. Hope it works! Did it work on yours?
> Yah, I have no idea how it happened! I don’t remember getting it wet or anything like that. Crazy.


Yes it worked, rub the cloth with your index finger in circular motions while protecting the leather with the thumb of your hand. Just take your time, smoothly, patiently,...You will be rid of it. Good luck.


----------



## mrsMP

Ellie1647 said:


> Yes it worked, rub the cloth with your index finger in circular motions while protecting the leather with the thumb of your hand. Just take your time, smoothly, patiently,...You will be rid of it. Good luck.


Thanks!


----------



## kat929

Hi All!

Seeking Chanel experts here as I am
a newbie. DH just got me Jumbo CF Caviar in Honolulu. We were there when store was closing and did look all over, thought it was good. Took it home to CA and found a spot. I went to South Coast boutique and they said repair won't be able to do much and it is part of the grain of the leather. Since there's no more wait list, I can just return and hope to come back another time to find another one. I love the bag, does not seem easy to find right now, but will this be an issue in the future? Is it a tear that will get bigger with use? Pictures attached. TIA!


----------



## sparklywacky

kat929 said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Seeking Chanel experts here as I am
> a newbie. DH just got me Jumbo CF Caviar in Honolulu. We were there when store was closing and did look all over, thought it was good. Took it home to CA and found a spot. I went to South Coast boutique and they said repair won't be able to do much and it is part of the grain of the leather. Since there's no more wait list, I can just return and hope to come back another time to find another one. I love the bag, does not seem easy to find right now, but will this be an issue in the future? Is it a tear that will get bigger with use? Pictures attached. TIA!


The last two card holders I got had these “cracks”. I returned them.

It could get bigger with use. I would return this bag if I were you. It’s not worth it to keep it.


----------



## lvchanellvr

kat929 said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Seeking Chanel experts here as I am
> a newbie. DH just got me Jumbo CF Caviar in Honolulu. We were there when store was closing and did look all over, thought it was good. Took it home to CA and found a spot. I went to South Coast boutique and they said repair won't be able to do much and it is part of the grain of the leather. Since there's no more wait list, I can just return and hope to come back another time to find another one. I love the bag, does not seem easy to find right now, but will this be an issue in the future? Is it a tear that will get bigger with use? Pictures attached. TIA!


At this price point, the bag should be near perfect condition. This is horrid and I would return this bag. Agreed with @sparklywacky   the cracks could become worse.


----------



## snowing may

kat929 said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Seeking Chanel experts here as I am
> a newbie. DH just got me Jumbo CF Caviar in Honolulu. We were there when store was closing and did look all over, thought it was good. Took it home to CA and found a spot. I went to South Coast boutique and they said repair won't be able to do much and it is part of the grain of the leather. Since there's no more wait list, I can just return and hope to come back another time to find another one. I love the bag, does not seem easy to find right now, but will this be an issue in the future? Is it a tear that will get bigger with use? Pictures attached. TIA!


Return +1. The crack will get worse with use.


----------



## yukongolden

I don’t think it’s that big of a deal, it’s super minor, and another bag might just be worst off, plus it looks sturdy. Also, Chanel will repair for a lifetime with the “Chanel  and moi”  program. Hermes does worst , like popped stitches on new expensive quota bags. So Chanel being more expensive lately, is relative of the times. Chanel has always been expensive, and at least they are trying to take care of repairs for a lifetime.  If you like it, keep it! At least you know it’s brand new( Hawaii Chanel store), and not returned used products from Neiman Marcus Chanel’s  , lol. The Chanel stand alone boutique is way better!!! Good job for getting it there!


----------



## Ellie1647

kat929 said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Seeking Chanel experts here as I am
> a newbie. DH just got me Jumbo CF Caviar in Honolulu. We were there when store was closing and did look all over, thought it was good. Took it home to CA and found a spot. I went to South Coast boutique and they said repair won't be able to do much and it is part of the grain of the leather. Since there's no more wait list, I can just return and hope to come back another time to find another one. I love the bag, does not seem easy to find right now, but will this be an issue in the future? Is it a tear that will get bigger with use? Pictures attached. TIA!


I have something like this on one of my Lambskins. I decided to keep it, mainly because I had no energy to deal with the process of returning and waiting for another one which may well be worse. I decidely convinced myself it is minor.
Having said that you should be convinced, otherwise return.


----------



## Penelopepursula

I would 100% return this bag. If it was wonky stitching or a somewhat crooked flap, I would let it go, but cracked leather on a brand new bag? No.


----------



## fsadeli

yukongolden said:


> I don’t think it’s that big of a deal, it’s super minor, and another bag might just be worst off, plus it looks sturdy. Also, Chanel will repair for a lifetime with the “Chanel  and moi”  program. Hermes does worst , like popped stitches on new expensive quota bags. So Chanel being more expensive lately, is relative of the times. Chanel has always been expensive, and at least they are trying to take care of repairs for a lifetime.  If you like it, keep it! At least you know it’s brand new( Hawaii Chanel store), and not returned used products from Neiman Marcus Chanel’s  , lol. The Chanel stand alone boutique is way better!!! Good job for getting it there!


reading here and interested to know how a purchase in Chanel Hawaii guarantee that the bag is new? I also have problems with bag being returned and not new, perhaps gotta look into buying one when I'm on holiday there!


----------



## idlehen

fsadeli said:


> reading here and interested to know how a purchase in Chanel Hawaii guarantee that the bag is new? I also have problems with bag being returned and not new, perhaps gotta look into buying one when I'm on holiday there!


Probably because a lot of buyers in Hawaii are tourist and are unlikely to return a purchase during their time there.


----------



## yukongolden

fsadeli said:


> reading here and interested to know how a purchase in Chanel Hawaii guarantee that the bag is new? I also have problems with bag being returned and not new, perhaps gotta look into buying one when I'm on holiday there!


Just 





idlehen said:


> Probably because a lot of buyers in Hawaii are tourist and are unlikely to return a purchase during their time there.


 For the same reason idlehen so graciously put into writing. Fsadeli, Can you elaborate more on what happened in your situation.


----------



## fsadeli

yukongolden said:


> Just
> For the same reason idlehen so graciously put into writing. Fsadeli, Can you elaborate more on what happened in your situation.


I got an abviously returned or display item with marks, hence I only try to get something that is newly launched ever since, but it obviously rob the joy of it since I also still admiring classic pieces.


----------



## kat929

Je.Suis.Jolie said:


> Looking for a SA recommendation for Washington DC





kat929 said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Seeking Chanel experts here as I am
> a newbie. DH just got me Jumbo CF Caviar in Honolulu. We were there when store was closing and did look all over, thought it was good. Took it home to CA and found a spot. I went to South Coast boutique and they said repair won't be able to do much and it is part of the grain of the leather. Since there's no more wait list, I can just return and hope to come back another time to find another one. I love the bag, does not seem easy to find right now, but will this be an issue in the future? Is it a tear that will get bigger with use? Pictures attached. TIA!



Just wanted to give you all an update. I texted the SA who helped me. I was honestly surprised to hear back since I was expecting him to be hands off knowing I've left. He asked for photos and he showed his director. After seeing it, they both felt terrible that I took home a scratched purse. He did check CA stores for me and there was no stock anywhere! I was sent a label and he said he would reserve me one when it comes in since HI has no stock too and send me another one. The thing is, CA tax would apply. I told him I would go to the store one more time this week and if it isn't there, I would just return it (I didn't feel comfortable shipping the bag in that value and potentially getting lost.) He can then send me one once it comes in stock. I said the SCP contact said there was an upcoming price increase? He said no not anytime soon! I don't know who to believe. Such great service though. Let me know if you guys need his contact.


----------



## Jennifer Marvin

RosiePosiez said:


> I love the style of the bag! I just got it from a resale site and have time to return it. I was fine with the creasing because I expect that to happen over time with usage. But the bubbling concerns me. I don;t think the leather should be doing that. Seems like it would be more prone to damage in that area.
> 
> Guess I'll look for another one. How do you like the bag? Do you recommend it?


Hello, it appears the lining leather of this bag was glued to the renfort (which gives it structure, without it, your bag would be floppy).  The leather isn't actually bubbling, but for some reason, the glue didn't stick in that area so you have a separation which has shown up over the corse of several openings and closings of the bag.  When I mention glue, people tend to find it hard to believe, but yes, all luxury brands use glue, even Hermes.  You may notice the bubbles growing over time, but I would be surprised if it becomes a serious issue.


----------



## Mosman

Stay on the shelf most of the time, use about 4 time since bought it in 2019 - pink iridescent pink med CF - today just take it out to admire it and saw this.
Any one came across this same problem please share how chanel fix it. Thanks.


----------



## Lotus Lee

I am looking to buy more CC bags but reading this information makes me wonder, should I buy more CC bags?


----------



## Lotus Lee

kat929 said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Seeking Chanel experts here as I am
> a newbie. DH just got me Jumbo CF Caviar in Honolulu. We were there when store was closing and did look all over, thought it was good. Took it home to CA and found a spot. I went to South Coast boutique and they said repair won't be able to do much and it is part of the grain of the leather. Since there's no more wait list, I can just return and hope to come back another time to find another one. I love the bag, does not seem easy to find right now, but will this be an issue in the future? Is it a tear that will get bigger with use? Pictures attached. TIA!


Wow, how could it be so bad? Is this really a new bag?
I need to double check the bags I have, hopefully none of them have this problem?


----------



## Lotus Lee

I bought this bag again, they said the bag was new, not used, but when I received it I noticed that they seem to have used it, is that true?


----------



## protein_

yukongolden said:


> I don’t think it’s that big of a deal, it’s super minor, and another bag might just be worst off, plus it looks sturdy. Also, Chanel will repair for a lifetime with the “Chanel  and moi”  program. Hermes does worst , like popped stitches on new expensive quota bags. So Chanel being more expensive lately, is relative of the times. Chanel has always been expensive, and at least they are trying to take care of repairs for a lifetime.  If you like it, keep it! At least you know it’s brand new( Hawaii Chanel store), and not returned used products from Neiman Marcus Chanel’s  , lol. The Chanel stand alone boutique is way better!!! Good job for getting it there!


The Chanel et Moi warranty is 5 years!

"The first one, entitled CHANEL Warranty, pledges an exclusive 5-year guarantee for all CHANEL handbags and CHANEL wallets on chain, deepening the relationship between client and House.

CHANEL & moi will then unveil CHANEL Restoring Care, an array of unique care services will exist in each of the House’s boutiques across the world. Other facilities will enrich the program such as dedicated restoring care spaces, available in or near selected boutiques."


----------



## Swanky

Lotus Lee said:


> I am looking to buy more CC bags but reading this information makes me wonder, should I buy more CC bags?


Up to you! I've been buying for almost 20 years and have not had any quality or service issues.  I've purchased 5 this year, all perfect.


----------



## juju2016

Lotus Lee said:


> I am looking to buy more CC bags but reading this information makes me wonder, should I buy more CC bags?


Only buying vintage.


----------



## Lotus Lee

I have reviewed the details of the bags I recently bought, including the classic bag that is faulty like this, actually had to look very closely to find out, it felt like it was faulty in the graining process of the caviar leather, that place was missing nodules. That is a defect, but does it affect the use of the bag? Should I return it?
So sad!


----------



## juju2016

Lotus Lee said:


> I have reviewed the details of the bags I recently bought, including the classic bag that is faulty like this, actually had to look very closely to find out, it felt like it was faulty in the graining process of the caviar leather, that place was missing nodules. That is a defect, but does it affect the use of the bag? Should I return it?
> So sad!
> 
> View attachment 5609463
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609474


No


----------



## alxyoung

Lotus Lee said:


> I have reviewed the details of the bags I recently bought, including the classic bag that is faulty like this, actually had to look very closely to find out, it felt like it was faulty in the graining process of the caviar leather, that place was missing nodules. That is a defect, but does it affect the use of the bag? Should I return it?
> So sad!
> 
> View attachment 5609463
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609474



I can’t tell what I’m looking at from this picture, but it’s possible it’s just some glue along the seam. Ask your SA.


----------



## PurseCloset

Lotus Lee said:


> I have reviewed the details of the bags I recently bought, including the classic bag that is faulty like this, actually had to look very closely to find out, it felt like it was faulty in the graining process of the caviar leather, that place was missing nodules. That is a defect, but does it affect the use of the bag? Should I return it?
> So sad!
> 
> View attachment 5609463
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609474


From the looks of it, that section of the leather looks peeled off actually. It may not affect functionality but aesthetic wise if u were to scrutinize it that closely. Suggest you approach the SA for advise . I do believe the warranty covers this especially its one of the house most classic


----------



## Lotus Lee

alxyoung said:


> I can’t tell what I’m looking at from this picture, but it’s possible it’s just some glue along the seam. Ask your SA.


It's not a glue stain, it's an error skin that lacks grain
I asked SA, sometimes something like that happens somewhere on the bag.
I can't return it, and I don't think it's possible to send it back for repair because it takes too long and is very complicated.


----------



## daisygrl

I have just purchased Chanel Vanity in dark beige but when I got home I noticed that the CC is not centered and then there is this "wavy" stitching on one of the corners. Would this bother you? the bag is otherwise ok. They had two more but one had leather indentations from the chain and the other one had stitches popping out. These are not easy to come by but they do show up from time to time but not in this color. This particular one has the metal plate on the handle, which I prefer. Should I return and wait for a better one?


----------



## lisaroberts

daisygrl said:


> I have just purchased Chanel Vanity in dark beige but when I got home I noticed that the CC is not centered and then there is this "wavy" stitching on one of the corners. Would this bother you? the bag is otherwise ok. They had two more but one had leather indentations from the chain and the other one had stitches popping out. These are not easy to come by but they do show up from time to time but not in this color. This particular one has the metal plate on the handle, which I prefer. Should I return and wait for a better one?
> 
> View attachment 5611112
> 
> 
> View attachment 5611113


These flaws would NOT be ok with me. I think that you will always notice them.


----------



## daisygrl

lisaroberts said:


> These flaws would NOT be ok with me. I think that you will always notice them.


I know. Imagine that this was the best one of them all.


----------



## 422stewart

pamelastanlee said:


> wow.. that is unbelievable!


I love the Ultra ring. I have it in black and gold in the medium version. They’re both pre loved from Fashionphile. I wear them when I’m going out and don’t want to wear my more “well known” pieces from Cartier.


----------



## TokidokiM

daisygrl said:


> I have just purchased Chanel Vanity in dark beige but when I got home I noticed that the CC is not centered and then there is this "wavy" stitching on one of the corners. Would this bother you? the bag is otherwise ok. They had two more but one had leather indentations from the chain and the other one had stitches popping out. These are not easy to come by but they do show up from time to time but not in this color. This particular one has the metal plate on the handle, which I prefer. Should I return and wait for a better one?
> 
> View attachment 5611112
> 
> 
> View attachment 5611113


Totally not OK with the off center CC logo


----------



## daisygrl

TokidokiM said:


> Totally not OK with the off center CC logo


Thank you for reassurance. I will be returning it today.


----------



## Olgita

These would not bother me at all. However, if it bothers you then return.


----------



## Di Michelle

I am very disappointed in the quality of the current CHANEL leather goods. I am now only interested in CHANEL pre-loved leather goods, beauty and fashion jewelry especially earrings and brooches. Everyone here in the CHANEL forum deserves to have the best of quality especially where your hard earned money is concerned, Why can't CHANEL work their butts off to give the best of quality with their leather good anymore ESPECIALLY with the current high prices? it's just sad.


----------



## daisygrl

dya91101 said:


> I am very disappointed in the quality of the current CHANEL leather goods. I am now only interested in CHANEL pre-loved leather goods, beauty and fashion jewelry especially earrings and brooches. Everyone here in the CHANEL forum deserves to have the best of quality especially where your hard earned money is concerned, Why can't CHANEL work their butts off to give the best of quality with their leather good anymore ESPECIALLY with the current high prices? it's just sad.


You are not the only one. i was trying to buy Chanel Vanity. One had CC not centered, the other one had a bad zipper (see pic) and the other one had a popped stitch. Manager at Chanel was also in disbelief. I was so frustrated and disappointed that I decided to get Dior Lady Mini instead.


----------



## Di Michelle

daisygrl said:


> You are not the only one. i was trying to buy Chanel Vanity. One had CC not centered, the other one had a bad zipper (see pic) and the other one had a popped stitch. Manager at Chanel was also in disbelief. I was so frustrated and disappointed that I decided to get Dior Lady Mini instead.


Wow, that is not good. I hope that you can get your money back.


----------



## mzbaglady1

daisygrl said:


> You are not the only one. i was trying to buy Chanel Vanity. One had CC not centered, the other one had a bad zipper (see pic) and the other one had a popped stitch. Manager at Chanel was also in disbelief. I was so frustrated and disappointed that I decided to get Dior Lady Mini instead.
> 
> View attachment 5613292
> 
> 
> View attachment 5613293


This is horrible. Some of these vanities are at 3000.00 totally unacceptable.


----------



## daisygrl

dya91101 said:


> Wow, that is not good. I hope that you can get your money back.


I did but it was rather frustrating. It is safe to believe that this particular collection was defective.



mzbaglady1 said:


> This is horrible. Some of these vanities are at 3000.00 totally unacceptable.


Yes. This particular one was $2950.


----------



## Lotus Lee

daisygrl said:


> You are not the only one. i was trying to buy Chanel Vanity. One had CC not centered, the other one had a bad zipper (see pic) and the other one had a popped stitch. Manager at Chanel was also in disbelief. I was so frustrated and disappointed that I decided to get Dior Lady Mini instead.
> 
> View attachment 5613292
> 
> 
> View attachment 5613293


Disappointing, why does the price always go up but the quality goes down like that?


----------



## mzbaglady1

Lotus Lee said:


> Disappointing, why does the price always go up but the quality goes down like that?


Because people keeps purchasing, and purchasing and accepting poor quality merchandise.


----------



## mzbaglady1

daisygrl said:


> I did but it was rather frustrating. It is safe to believe that this particular collection was defective.
> 
> 
> Yes. This particular one was $2950.


I cannot believe how much the prices increased since these first came out a little over two years ago. Same bag shape and size I paid 1550.00. The price doubled. And I'm seeing plenty of these bags sitting in cases and displayed on shelves by large numbers.


----------



## storybox

For the amount of price increases we are seeing it’s so disappointing the quality is going down hill


----------



## daisygrl

mzbaglady1 said:


> Because people keeps purchasing, and purchasing and accepting poor quality merchandise.


People like the brand for its history, perhaps status, variety of styles, fashion, or maybe, historically, that is what they were used to buying. A habit of some sort. Most brands have quality issues that are getting worse and selection of quality brands is getting thinner. That is why I ventured out to Hermes and Dior. I find them of a better quality (for now). I am no longer willing to put up with Chanel ridiculous issues. And when you approach them with the flaws that happened of owning the bag for 2 seconds, their typical well-trained answers are, "It is wear and tear." "The bags are hand made (LOL) and there will be variations"... etc.


----------



## daisygrl

mzbaglady1 said:


> I cannot believe how much the prices increased since these first came out a little over two years ago. Same bag shape and size I paid 1550.00. The price doubled. And I'm seeing plenty of these bags sitting in cases and displayed on shelves by large numbers.


Every brand increased the prices. I bought my LV Capucines in March 2021 for $3900. Now, same size is $6750. Same with Lady Dior.


----------



## storybox

daisygrl said:


> Every brand increased the prices. I bought my LV Capucines in March 2021 for $3900. Now, same size is $6750. Same Lady Dior.


Agree, my never full is double the price of what I paid as well. Nonetheless it is becoming very expensive


----------



## Swanky

I don’t still buy because quality is decreasing and prices are increasing lol
I haven’t had any issues, there’s lots of us that haven’t.  I acknowledge that some people have poor experiences, I’m just saying not all of us do. As long as Chanel doesn’t disappoint me, I’ll buy… like I would Goyard or any other brand.


----------



## Lotus Lee

This is a new bag. What's wrong with skin like this? Its skin is wrinkled and rough
I heard you liquidating the bag for me to say, the leather of the bag in the collection often suffers from such? Is this right?


----------



## Swanky

Lotus Lee said:


> This is a new bag. What's wrong with skin like this? Its skin is wrinkled and rough
> I heard you liquidating the bag for me to say, the leather of the bag in the collection often suffers from such? Is this right?
> 
> View attachment 5614630


 Creases there are normal while bag is open. 
I’m not sure what you mean by liquidating.


----------



## Lotus Lee

Swanky said:


> Creases there are normal while bag is open.
> I’m not sure what you mean by liquidating.


Thanks for your information
I'm not liquidating, I'm buying liquidation bags
A friend told me that a bag used, this is not a new bag so I had to ask everyone


----------



## Nobmaceur13

Lotus Lee said:


> This is a new bag. What's wrong with skin like this? Its skin is wrinkled and rough
> I heard you liquidating the bag for me to say, the leather of the bag in the collection often suffers from such? Is this right?
> 
> View attachment 5614630


If you open a bag out like this what exactly do you expect the leather to do? I would be more worried if it didn’t crease like this when under such stress. It’s leather not some supernatural uncreaseable magical material.


----------



## PurseCloset

Lotus Lee said:


> This is a new bag. What's wrong with skin like this? Its skin is wrinkled and rough
> I heard you liquidating the bag for me to say, the leather of the bag in the collection often suffers from such? Is this right?
> 
> View attachment 5614630


Actually my vintage classic caviar black medium flap ( 2008)  creases up like that too when the bag is open up


----------



## Debbie65

Bagberries said:


> View attachment 3732836
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here another closer photo of the tear..


I think the caviar just came off.  I heard with caviar that can happen. Caviar doesn't show the scratches that may happen to a bag like lambskin but with caviar you risk the caviar coming off.  Caviar doesn't make a bag bullet proof.  They are more durable to scratches but can scratch off.  Since this is a new bag you could call your SA and see what she could do.  I know this is a new bag for you, and after spending so much money this is NOT what should be happening but rest assure your bag is STILL beautiful.  Thankfully it's not on the front or even on the back, but in a discreet area.   It would be nice if your SA would trade it out for you but I don't see that happening but it doesnt hurt to ask.   If anything, let your SA know so she has knowledge of it so if it continues then I would tell her this is a quality issue.


----------



## Debbie65

Bee-licious said:


> Do you guys think this also relates to boy bags? I'm eyeing a boy bag but not if the entire line of Chanel caviar will be affected! Maybe I should only get calfskin in Le boy.... how does calfskin hold up? Thanks


With Boy bags you will get corner wear!  I sold mine. Bought it new in lambskin.  Literally used it about 8 times and got faint corner wear and I'm EXTREMELY careful with ALL my bags.  Honestly I do not recall rubbing up against anything!  The scratches were very faint, but just think what it will look like after 30 uses?  Anyway I sold it.  Pretty bag but just too narrow and structured for me. I could barely put my bare essentials.   I had the old medium size too!


----------



## 880

I haven’t had any more issues now than I had with my first bags in 1991 (gifts from my mom)
Perhaps I’ve been lucky, IDK. I am more a fan of lambskin or calf skin than pressed caviar, and more a fan of seasonals than classic CF. The only boy bag I own is a stingray micro (that I missed in the boutique) so I bought at resale. It’s tiny so no corner wear.


----------



## Debbie65

Lotus Lee said:


> This is a new bag. What's wrong with skin like this? Its skin is wrinkled and rough
> I heard you liquidating the bag for me to say, the leather of the bag in the collection often suffers from such? Is this right?
> 
> View attachment 5614630


 What season is your bag?  I know it's new but I have seen new bags in the boutique that have been there for 2 years that never sold.  Just wondering if it has just been sitting.  Regardless the bag is gorgeous and perhaps that is "normal" for a caviar bag as they are not as pliable as lambskin?  Send that pic to your SA and definitely find out what season your bag is from.


----------



## PurseCloset

Debbie65 said:


> What season is your bag?  I know it's new but I have seen new bags in the boutique that have been there for 2 years that never sold.  Just wondering if it has just been sitting.  Regardless the bag is gorgeous and perhaps that is "normal" for a caviar bag as they are not as pliable as lambskin?  Send that pic to your SA and definitely find out what season your bag is from.


I was just wondering if it's an old model sitting in the boutique and hence old stock say 19 K series, with the hologram card instead of the microchip only introduced in April 2021 onwards, would Chanel be selling the bag at the old price or latest /current price?


----------



## Debbie65

PurseCloset said:


> I was just wondering if it's an old model sitting in the boutique and hence old stock say 19 K series, with the hologram card instead of the microchip only introduced in April 2021 onwards, would Chanel be selling the bag at the old price or latest /current price?


Oooh interesting.  From what you just said, it appears your "new" bag you purchased (it IS new) is from the Fall Winter of 2019.  So although your bag is new, it was created in 2019 and was either shipped to the boutique late (maybe held at the warehouse due to the Covid lockdown or it was already at the boutique when the lock down started) and just never sold.  I don't think they will sell a 2019 bag at the 2019 price. Whenever there is a price increase, whatever bags that are in the boutique at the time of the increase will automatically get that new price.  If it bothers you that you got an older season bag turn your bag in and let your SA know you want a new season bag especially since you are paying the same price. Just keep in mind that colors change so if you are in love with the color of your bag, there may not be one in this season with the same color or in the same leather.  With that said , you are fortunate to get the color you love.  Sometimes people are on a hunt for a new older season bag because the color is exactly what they want.  Please keep us posted on what you decide to do.  Regardless your bag is stunning.


----------



## redwings

Lotus Lee said:


> This is a new bag. What's wrong with skin like this? Its skin is wrinkled and rough
> I heard you liquidating the bag for me to say, the leather of the bag in the collection often suffers from such? Is this right?
> 
> View attachment 5614630


It is not normal to have so many creasing if it is a recent model. The end of the leather in the chain kinda bugs me but it is just me.
That’s all I can say based on my 3 year old caviar (but its a coco handle) even if I force it open like that.  Maybe it is very old or constantly used. It just doesn’t look brand new. 
Bring it back to the boutique to get them to look at or condition it for you.


----------



## redwings

daisygrl said:


> People like the brand for its history, perhaps status, variety of styles, fashion, or maybe, historically, that is what they were used to buying. A habit of some sort. Most brands have quality issues that are getting worse and selection of quality brands is getting thinner. That is why I ventured out to Hermes and Dior. I find them of a better quality (for now). I am no longer willing to put up with Chanel ridiculous issues. And when you approach them with the flaws that happened of owning the bag for 2 seconds, their typical well-trained answers are, "It is wear and tear." "The bags are hand made (LOL) and there will be variations"... etc.


Agreed.

This is my recent experience in Chanel and Hermes.

New Chanel SA tactic (first time ever in my life) : “Our bags are ‘scratch resistant’ , just rub and the scratch will disappear.”

Me (points to the leather scuff on a brand new presented lamb skin Chanel 19): “ok rub this away.”

5 minutes later, dull scruff won’t go off.

SA: “Well it is the characteristic of the leather, each leather has its own personality. It isn’t a flaw, just rub it more at home and it will disappear. Chanel only sells top quality goods.”

…

Hermes will not even BS me on a small mark on their Kelly box leather when they couldn’t get the mark off after they tried to clean it off.  The Hermes SA just said “well, my manager wants you to know that the leather is very delicate, so it can be prone to scratches like in this case. The leather may form a patina over time to cover the mark but no guarantees whether it will. It is okay if you don’t want it.”


----------



## mzbaglady1

redwings said:


> Agreed.
> 
> This is my recent experience in Chanel and Hermes.
> 
> New Chanel SA tactic (first time ever in my life) : “Our bags are ‘scratch resistant’ , just rub and the scratch will disappear.”
> 
> Me (points to the leather scuff on a brand new presented lamb skin Chanel 19): “ok rub this away.”
> 
> 5 minutes later, dull scruff won’t go off.
> 
> SA: “Well it is the characteristic of the leather, each leather has its own personality. It isn’t a flaw, just rub it more at home and it will disappear. Chanel only sells top quality goods.”
> 
> …
> 
> Hermes will not even BS me on a small mark on their Kelly box leather when they couldn’t get the mark off after they tried to clean it off.  The Hermes SA just said “well, my manager wants you to know that the leather is very delicate, so it can be prone to scratches like in this case. The leather may form a patina over time to cover the mark but no guarantees whether it will. It is okay if you don’t want it.”


When you're blatantly bs to your face about a flawed product at what point does this become insulting? And another customer will come in and still purchase that bag or believe that ridiculous story that was told to you. 
I think I would have clutched my pearls and started to laugh at the Sa.


----------



## Lotus Lee

Nobmaceur13 said:


> If you open a bag out like this what exactly do you expect the leather to do? I would be more worried if it didn’t crease like this when under such stress. It’s leather not some supernatural uncreaseable magical material.


I personally think that's normal, but a friend who has used CC for many years told me that the bag is not normal and old, so I want to ask your experience.


----------



## Swanky

It's normal.  You'll almost never need to open it that far however.


----------



## daisygrl

Lotus Lee said:


> This is a new bag. What's wrong with skin like this? Its skin is wrinkled and rough
> I heard you liquidating the bag for me to say, the leather of the bag in the collection often suffers from such? Is this right?
> 
> View attachment 5614630


Slight creasing is normal. This is NOT normal for a brand new bag.


----------



## Kuschelnudde

daisygrl said:


> Slight creasing is normal. This is NOT normal for a brand new bag.


Lol here we go again


----------



## daisygrl

Kuschelnudde said:


> Lol here we go again


Yep, and we always will as long as Chanel keeps making below mediocre quality bags and people will continue excusing it!


----------



## Tina1010

Lotus Lee said:


> This is a new bag. What's wrong with skin like this? Its skin is wrinkled and rough
> I heard you liquidating the bag for me to say, the leather of the bag in the collection often suffers from such? Is this right?
> 
> View attachment 5614630


Honestly, you will have some people tell you it's normal, including the SA, and some people say its not acceptable.  I had a bag that creased worse than this even slightly opened and I couldn't tolerate it personally.  See what works best for you.


----------



## Swanky

I’m still wondering about liquidated Chanel’s. 

If it was only open a little and I bought it new, I’d return it. It’s open completely, like could lay flat, wide open. The leather has to fold at some point, so to me that’s normal.


----------



## PurseCloset

Let's take a look at my vintage classic flap 2008, n make your own opinion or wat is n wats not.

First photo flap of the bag is opened at 45 degree angle.

The rest of the photos , the bag is opened completely 180 degrees . This is a 2008 flap bag so the creases have been since then, it's acceptable to me


----------



## plasticjourney

It’s honestly ridiculous how the price keeps raising while the quality is deteriorating


----------



## Debbie65

plasticjourney said:


> It’s honestly ridiculous how the price keeps raising while the quality is deteriorating


I find it RIDICULOUS that the bags keep increasing, but there is nothing different!  You can pull out a 20 year old classic flap that was CHEAP back then and pull out a new release classic flap and they will be identical minus the 24k hardware!  You got more bang for your buck then.  We are not getting added pockets, no extra strap, no built in card holder,  no key holder, no plush interior lining, nothing, yet they cost about $5 to 7k more for the same bag. Lol.   We don't even get better quality or a life long or even a 5 year warranty.  Repairs SHOULD be.free of charge for these $7k to 10k bags.  If you get a popped stitch or anything odd going on with the bag, you have to pay for the repair or get it approved for a repair.  Instead of Chanel jumping hoops to keep their customers happy, the customers are jumping hoops to buy these bags at the ridiculous prices although Chanel won't always stand behind their products.  There is an explanation for any flaw you may complain about. Lol. I love and appreciate Chanel and I have some pieces myself, but honestly, these bags are over hyped at these new increased prices. I am a bag enthusiasts and have come across EXCELLENT quality bags that are THOUSANDS less.  If it wasn't for the Chanel name, Chanel bags themselves can easily blend in with other quality bags that may not have a huge name, but the quality is there.   They are nice bags.  Anyone that pays these high prices obviously believe they are worth the cost, which is great, however Chanel, at these current prices, at least give the same loyalty to your customers.  Stand behind your bags.  These bags should come with a 5 year, 10 year or even a lifetime warranty.  At least give us that!    I have a lifetime warranty on my suitcase (if not lifetime it is about 10 yrs) and I only paid about $300 for it!  Lol. Just saying!


----------



## redwings

Debbie65 said:


> I find it RIDICULOUS that the bags keep increasing, but there is nothing different!  You can pull out a 20 year old classic flap that was CHEAP back then and pull out a new release classic flap and they will be identical minus the 24k hardware!  You got more bang for your buck then.  We are not getting added pockets, no extra strap, no built in card holder,  no key holder, no plush interior lining, nothing, yet they cost about $5 to 7k more for the same bag. Lol.   We don't even get better quality or a life long or even a 5 year warranty.  Repairs SHOULD be.free of charge for these $7k to 10k bags.  If you get a popped stitch or anything odd going on with the bag, you have to pay for the repair or get it approved for a repair.  Instead of Chanel jumping hoops to keep their customers happy, the customers are jumping hoops to buy these bags at the ridiculous prices although Chanel won't always stand behind their products.  There is an explanation for any flaw you may complain about. Lol. I love and appreciate Chanel and I have some pieces myself, but honestly, these bags are over hyped at these new increased prices. I am a bag enthusiasts and have come across EXCELLENT quality bags that are THOUSANDS less.  If it wasn't for the Chanel name, Chanel bags themselves can easily blend in with other quality bags that may not have a huge name, but the quality is there.   They are nice bags.  Anyone that pays these high prices obviously believe they are worth the cost, which is great, however Chanel, at these current prices, at least give the same loyalty to your customers.  Stand behind your bags.  These bags should come with a 5 year, 10 year or even a lifetime warranty.  At least give us that!    I have a lifetime warranty on my suitcase (if not lifetime it is about 10 yrs) and I only paid about $300 for it!  Lol. Just saying!


The quality dropped


Swanky said:


> I’m still wondering about liquidated Chanel’s.
> 
> If it was only open a little and I bought it new, I’d return it. It’s open completely, like could lay flat, wide open. The leather has to fold at some point, so to me that’s normal.


Most resellers and second hand dealers are like used cars salesmen. If the liquidation auctions aren’t by Christie’s or Sotheby’s (Both have a reputation to protect) , then personally I would take the item description with a pinch of salt. 

Having said that, seeing is believing. I don’t believe from the pics that’s a new piece. Certain areas of the creases  look set from use. Either it’s a QC problem or a lying dealer/auctioneer attempting to dress up a used bag as unused and new.


----------



## Laima

The creases are normal. No creases is not ok. Otherwise the leather could break at this place. I think the rougher the leather, the more it creases. A soft leather stretches.


----------



## MotherGoose72

I’ve wanted a Chanel since I was 12! This is very disappointing to hear. I think I’ll wait a bit before taking the plunge to see if quality improves.


----------



## pinksandblues

I’m happy to report that I was at the BH boutique yesterday looking at bags and they all looked pretty perfect (classic flaps). 

However, when I asked about the hardware on a classic flap the SA (who was terribly rude and uninterested btw) proceeded to peel off the sticker on the cc/turn lock!? I was left in shock, thinking this was a no no for a SA to do? Is this normal? I did not purchase the bag…


----------



## mzbaglady1

I am no leather expert. I did a side by side comparison photo of the two bags that had creases. The red bag not sure if the leather is thinner. To me the red bag looks like it was handled multiple times maybe a display bag? The red bag the creases appeared on the top flap of the bag. The black bag the creases are on the bend/fold of the bag and no creases on the top flap. The leather looks thicker and maybe because of a darker color you don't see more creases?  Everyone's discretion varies on what's acceptable as a flawed product.


----------



## cerulean blue

I’m sorry, I know Chanel quality has dropped (at least I’m not going to argue against it) but this level of scrutiny towards how leather of the flap is creasing (something that is natural to the material) is just wild to me.

Maybe my comment is better warranted in the unpopular opinion thread.


----------



## phoebe_chen

cerulean blue said:


> I’m sorry, I know Chanel quality has dropped (at least I’m not going to argue against it) but this level of scrutiny towards how leather of the flap is creasing (something that is natural to the material) is just wild to me.
> 
> Maybe my comment is better warranted in the unpopular opinion thread.


Haha, same. Think of our elbows, when the arm is stretched out, there will be part of skin around elbow that's crumpled together, hence creating creases. It's physics. 

But again, if the OP's doubting the quality, probably the best peace of mind is just to purchase bags from trusted sources


----------



## redwings

cerulean blue said:


> I’m sorry, I know Chanel quality has dropped (at least I’m not going to argue against it) but this level of scrutiny towards how leather of the flap is creasing (something that is natural to the material) is just wild to me.
> 
> Maybe my comment is better warranted in the unpopular opinion thread.


Probably a price point issue.
Higher the price point at retail, the greater the scrutiny.

(Just look at how Hermes have made ppl cry over certain issues with their quota bags in YouTube) 

At the end of the day, those are very expensive bags whom most would have saved  their hard earned money for.


----------



## Kuschelnudde

cerulean blue said:


> I’m sorry, I know Chanel quality has dropped (at least I’m not going to argue against it) but this level of scrutiny towards how leather of the flap is creasing (something that is natural to the material) is just wild to me.
> 
> Maybe my comment is better warranted in the unpopular opinion thread.


Lol thank you. I swear this thread gets wilder with every price increase with an endless repetition of ‚ quality is going down while prices are going up!!‘


----------



## PurseCloset

Debbie65 said:


> I find it RIDICULOUS that the bags keep increasing, but there is nothing different!  You can pull out a 20 year old classic flap that was CHEAP back then and pull out a new release classic flap and they will be identical minus the 24k hardware!  You got more bang for your buck then.  We are not getting added pockets, no extra strap, no built in card holder,  no key holder, no plush interior lining, nothing, yet they cost about $5 to 7k more for the same bag. Lol.   We don't even get better quality or a life long or even a 5 year warranty.  Repairs SHOULD be.free of charge for these $7k to 10k bags.  If you get a popped stitch or anything odd going on with the bag, you have to pay for the repair or get it approved for a repair.  Instead of Chanel jumping hoops to keep their customers happy, the customers are jumping hoops to buy these bags at the ridiculous prices although Chanel won't always stand behind their products.  There is an explanation for any flaw you may complain about. Lol. I love and appreciate Chanel and I have some pieces myself, but honestly, these bags are over hyped at these new increased prices. I am a bag enthusiasts and have come across EXCELLENT quality bags that are THOUSANDS less.  If it wasn't for the Chanel name, Chanel bags themselves can easily blend in with other quality bags that may not have a huge name, but the quality is there.   They are nice bags.  Anyone that pays these high prices obviously believe they are worth the cost, which is great, however Chanel, at these current prices, at least give the same loyalty to your customers.  Stand behind your bags.  These bags should come with a 5 year, 10 year or even a lifetime warranty.  At least give us that!    I have a lifetime warranty on my suitcase (if not lifetime it is about 10 yrs) and I only paid about $300 for it!  Lol. Just saying!





mzbaglady1 said:


> I am no leather expert. I did a side by side comparison photo of the two bags that had creases. The red bag not sure if the leather is thinner. To me the red bag looks like it was handled multiple times maybe a display bag? The red bag the creases appeared on the top flap of the bag. The black bag the creases are on the bend/fold of the bag and no creases on the top flap. The leather looks thicker and maybe because of a darker color you don't see more creases?  Everyone's discretion varies on what's acceptable as a flawed product.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619390


 Chanel classic flap blacks n beige ( which comes back every other season)  are made of tougher leather, hence these bags come with edge stitchings, the coloured classic flap bags which are seasonal  , are usually made of softer leather, hence there are no edge stitchings on the flap. I noticed that the recent 22b grey cf, the leather to be much thinner n lighter in weight than the rest of the other past coloured cf. This disturbs me if it's a case of cost cutting measures but if other aspects like improvement in customer service, broader scope of repairs, coverage of warranty or etc which commensurates with the increase in pricing then that 's acceptable.

Having said this, i found the creases of the bag are pretty much a characteristic n nature of the leather, so its expected  What i would be concern with are peeling, tarnshing of leather or goldharware not due to usage wear especially if the bags are new from the boutique but it's a case of simply fallen short of QC by Chanel. Hence the need that Chanel honours these defects


----------



## Lotus Lee

mzbaglady1 said:


> I am no leather expert. I did a side by side comparison photo of the two bags that had creases. The red bag not sure if the leather is thinner. To me the red bag looks like it was handled multiple times maybe a display bag? The red bag the creases appeared on the top flap of the bag. The black bag the creases are on the bend/fold of the bag and no creases on the top flap. The leather looks thicker and maybe because of a darker color you don't see more creases?  Everyone's discretion varies on what's acceptable as a flawed product.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619390


I have consulted more, have seen classic black wrinkles not as much as red bags because the skin is thicker.
Exactly like that, seasonal skin is thin so wrinkles are more


----------



## plpc

My four year old gabrielle, which I seldom use, the leather from the straps started to flake off.. from what I read this is a sign of coated leather.. it has never happened to my other Chanel’s ever .. I contacted them and they said it could be fixed but im sceptical if it will happen again in the future .


----------



## Stephanie***

I remember when I ordered a preowned chanel 2.55 from a trustworthy website I was so disappointed about the quality. and honestly my first thought was "COACH bags can easily keep up with THAT"... I obviously sent it back...


----------



## Peacock999

I am crying for you.


----------



## redwings

Why do some compare creasing?

Now since Chanel wants to make customers pay at Hermes level, then we will compare on Hermes level:

A particular Hermes leather in one colour is on par with another colour in the same type of leather. Apples to apples.

E.g. Vert de Gris Togo same quality to Brulee Togo. Gold Epsom same quality as a Craie Epsom etc etc. We can’t compare a Togo to an Epsom. So I won’t compare lambskin to caviar in Chanel’s case.

So reason goes that if Chanel wants to justify their price increases on par with Hermes, then the seasonal colored caviar leather shouldn’t be any different from the black caviar. Rightly so because the manufacturing shouldn’t be any different.

Now if Chanel is pricing at the level of LV …heck...even LV’s leathers and canvas are not so miserable to differ in quality from the same type of leather or canvas. An Epi in one color is the same quality as an Epi in another. There is no ‘thinner’ Epi.

Forget even comparing to Bottega, leatherstein dude tore apart a Bottega to find full leather. Not bonded leathers which Chanel uses.

Of course, some can comfort themselves that seasonal coloured caviar leather is thinner than the regular black caviar but to me, that means Chanel isn’t being fair for the price paid. So less a couple of hundred to get ‘thinner’ leather? You are kidding.

I get that some don’t give two hoots about money spent and grouch about people making a ‘mountain out of a molehill’ for ‘tiny faults‘ because it is spare change to them or they don’t have experience with older Chanel bag collections when quality was once paramount.

Those are probably the ones who appreciates Chanel selling them the same notorious advent calendar with exorbitantly overpriced cheap trinkets and samples  which caused an outrage among most others.

Gabrielle Bonheur Chanel must be turning in her grave now. I used to support Chanel, saving money to buy Chanel items because it was an enterprise with a noteworthy history created by a woman in a male dominated fashion industry. Now I can afford to buy more but the desecration of quality and the unreasonable pricing increases just sends me off straight to Hermes, Loewe, Dior and other luxury brands.

(Before anyone starts on RTW - no, I am only talking about bags. That’s because I do more MTO and MTMs due to RTW standard sizing which even standard alterations may not work).


----------



## cerulean blue

redwings said:


> I get that some don’t give two hoots about money spent and grouch about people making a ‘mountain out of a molehill’ for ‘tiny faults‘ because it is spare change to them or they don’t have experience with older Chanel bag collections when quality was once paramount.
> 
> Those are probably the ones who appreciates Chanel selling them the same notorious advent calendar with exorbitantly overpriced cheap trinkets and samples which caused an outrage among most other



I understand your frustrations with Chanel's drop in quality, but I don't think it's fair or cool to throw shade and mischaracterize people just because they don't share the same feelings and approach as you.


----------



## Yhte123

redwings said:


> Why do some compare creasing?
> 
> Now since Chanel wants to make customers pay at Hermes level, then we will compare on Hermes level:
> 
> A particular Hermes leather in one colour is on par with another colour in the same type of leather. Apples to apples.
> 
> E.g. Vert de Gris Togo same quality to Brulee Togo. Gold Epsom same quality as a Craie Epsom etc etc. We can’t compare a Togo to an Epsom. So I won’t compare lambskin to caviar in Chanel’s case.
> 
> So reason goes that if Chanel wants to justify their price increases on par with Hermes, then the seasonal colored caviar leather shouldn’t be any different from the black caviar. Rightly so because the manufacturing shouldn’t be any different.
> 
> Now if Chanel is pricing at the level of LV …heck...even LV’s leathers and canvas are not so miserable to differ in quality from the same type of leather or canvas. An Epi in one color is the same quality as an Epi in another. There is no ‘thinner’ Epi.
> 
> Forget even comparing to Bottega, leatherstein dude tore apart a Bottega to find full leather. Not bonded leathers which Chanel uses.
> 
> Of course, some can comfort themselves that seasonal coloured caviar leather is thinner than the regular black caviar but to me, that means Chanel isn’t being fair for the price paid. So less a couple of hundred to get ‘thinner’ leather? You are kidding.
> 
> I get that some don’t give two hoots about money spent and grouch about people making a ‘mountain out of a molehill’ for ‘tiny faults‘ because it is spare change to them or they don’t have experience with older Chanel bag collections when quality was once paramount.
> 
> Those are probably the ones who appreciates Chanel selling them the same notorious advent calendar with exorbitantly overpriced cheap trinkets and samples  which caused an outrage among most others.
> 
> Gabrielle Bonheur Chanel must be turning in her grave now. I used to support Chanel, saving money to buy Chanel items because it was an enterprise with a noteworthy history created by a woman in a male dominated fashion industry. Now I can afford to buy more but the desecration of quality and the unreasonable pricing increases just sends me off straight to Hermes, Loewe, Dior and other luxury brands.
> 
> (Before anyone starts on RTW - no, I am only talking about bags. That’s because I do more MTO and MTMs due to RTW standard sizing which even standard alterations may not work).


Why are we comparing Chanel to Hermes? That's like comparing an apple to a pineapple. To compare their bags' qualities (the quality) based on the fact they're priced similarly is faulty IMO. 

Look to music: Comparing Chanel to Hermes is like comparing a musician who doesn't have a good singing voice but great songwriting skills to a musician that has the best voice in the industry but mediocre lyrics. And both musicians are extremely popular, both musicians' prices for their music and albums are the same on iTunes, both have won prestigious awards (Grammys etc), both have been critically acclaimed. Because like how people prioritize different aspects to which music they enjoy and which musicians they like, people are going to do the same with fashion houses! 

We all care about quality and longevity, but some people prioritize design and aesthetics over quality. The style between the two brands are so drastically different. And Chanel's styles are different from Dior and Loewe too. It's not simply because people don't care about money...

Leather is going to crease differently based on so many things: 
- the type of interfacing that was used
- where the piece was cut from the hide
- how the leather is held/handled when it was manufactured and used
- any finishing

Creasing is not a good judge of quality. My cobbler has seen so many men's shoes made with the highest quality hides like Edward Green, John Lobb. Some crease so horribly and some look like it was barely worn until you look at the sole, but they are still high quality because factors like the above and the shape of your feet affect creasing.

Also thicker leathers are difficult to make puffy when they're being quilted so there is a reason why Gucci Marmonts, Prada Systems, and Dior Caros use thinner leathers.

Don't get me wrong because I'm not defending Chanel's large quality decline, but it's inaccurate to be drawing out these type of comparisons. Also Hermes quality has dropped too.

Coco would've turned if she saw Karl's first runway show.


----------



## redwings

Yhte123 said:


> Leather is going to crease differently based on so many things:
> - the type of interfacing that was used
> - where the piece was cut from the hide
> - how the leather is held/handled when it was manufactured and used
> - any finishing
> 
> Creasing is not a good judge of quality. My cobbler has seen so many men's shoes made with the highest quality hides like Edward Green, John Lobb. Some crease so horribly and some look like it was barely worn until you look at the sole, but they are still high quality because factors like the above and the shape of your feet affect creasing.
> 
> Also thicker leathers are difficult to make puffy when they're being quilted so there is a reason why Gucci Marmonts, Prada Systems, and Dior Caros use thinner leathers.
> 
> Don't get me wrong because I'm not defending Chanel's large quality decline, but it's inaccurate to be drawing out these type of comparisons. Also Hermes quality has dropped too.
> 
> Coco would've turned if she saw Karl's first runway show.



Different leathers will crease differently - yes. No one disagrees there.

That said bag was also new. Not worn hence shouldn‘t be that way.

Caviar to Caviar - the creasing should be similar, not because the leather is ‘thinner’. How can the caviar manufacturing process be different from one colour to another ? Not too logical to me. Like I said, I am not comparing lambskin to caviar.

That‘s why I said same type of leather comparison (Togo to Togo, Epi to Epi, Smooth calf to smooth calf). Other houses - the same type of leather comes with the similar characteristics for all bags, in spite of the different colours.

The manufacturing for the style of bag in the same leather should be consistent across board. It isn’t a mass factory manufactured bag from a Chinese factory.


----------



## redwings

Why are luxury bags so expensive?

Because we are paying for the discards which failed the QC process.

For every ten to twenty leather skins discarded to others on selection, there is that one good one which passes on to the artisans to create a bag. Simplification but a rough idea. Exotics and other leathers are graded - Top luxury houses take the ones with the least flaws aka top grades while the rest filters down to other manufacturers.

Even a minor mistake by an artisan doing the work on ten top grade leather skins, maybe one or more get destroyed due to again QC process which detected unacceptable mistakes or inconsistencies in the bag.

So with every premium you pay for one bag, that premium includes the price paid for the top grade leather, labour, admin costs, plus destroyed bags which failed QC, plus the profit margin slapped onto the price.

Of course, for certain luxury and even contemporary designer houses I shall not name - they open outlets to sell less than perfect bags, seasonal failures, failed prototypes and even samples at a lower price but with modified designs to distinguish them in order to recoup the losses. So that’s how outlets can price lower than the main houses.


----------



## 880

redwings said:


> It isn’t a mass factory manufactured bag from a Chinese factory.


As per several other threads, including the one started by @TraceySH , chanel bags are mass factory manufactured. . . .from an Italian factory. The leather is not top grade. Even KL viewed them as fashion pieces, not anything like bespoke heritage leather bags. Here is the link to the 61 page monster  of a thread  :





						Chanel’s Rise & STALL: Defects, Difficulties & Deflection (formerly the 19 tote saga thread)
					

Just a hunch, but can you wear costume jewelry ear studs? Some ppl have an allergic reaction to them due to the metal used in them. Maybe there are some metal particles in the coating of the bag which give it the shiny appearance.  All of this is just a wild guess though. It’s ridiculous that...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




im one of the few who have had very good luck with my chanel bags ( ive owned them from 1990 or so to 2020), but i feel terribly for the experience of others.

@redwings , @purselovah91 , OT, but chanel, because it has so many RTW seasons and styles, and bags etc., may be among the worst of the luxury houses, in terms of carbon footprint, but I am assuming all of them are far better than fast fashion. Of course that may not be saying much. . . I console myself by still wearing some of my items from decades ago. @redwings , I did dare someone on that thread to buy a KL, factory made in China, so we could compare with a chanel, factory made in italy, but no one took me up on it.


----------



## dbcelly

plpc said:


> My four year old gabrielle, which I seldom use, the leather from the straps started to flake off.. from what I read this is a sign of coated leather.. it has never happened to my other Chanel’s ever .. I contacted them and they said it could be fixed but im sceptical if it will happen again in the future .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622285


arg, did they at least say they'll fix/replace the leather strap for free since it's under warranty?


----------



## redwings

880 said:


> As per several other threads, including the one started by @TraceySH , chanel bags are mass factory manufactured. . . .from an Italian factory. The leather is not top grade. Even KL viewed them as fashion pieces, not anything like bespoke heritage leather bags.
> 
> im one of the few who have had very good luck with my chanel bags ( ive owned them from 1990 or so to 2020), but i feel terribly for the experience of others.


Same here with the luck. I stopped buying in 2019 after the last purchase.

Interestingly I didn’t know they were mass factory manufactured in Italy.


----------



## purselovah91

redwings said:


> Why are luxury bags so expensive?
> 
> Because we are paying for the discards which failed the QC process.
> 
> For every ten to twenty leather skins discarded to others on selection, there is that one good one which passes on to the artisans to create a bag. Simplification but a rough idea. Exotics and other leathers are graded - Top luxury houses take the ones with the least flaws aka top grades while the rest filters down to other manufacturers.
> 
> Even a minor mistake by an artisan doing the work on ten top grade leather skins, maybe one or more get destroyed due to again QC process which detected unacceptable mistakes or inconsistencies in the bag.
> 
> So with every premium you pay for one bag, that premium includes the price paid for the top grade leather, labour, admin costs, plus destroyed bags which failed QC, plus the profit margin slapped onto the price.
> 
> Of course, for certain luxury and even contemporary designer houses I shall not name - they open outlets to sell less than perfect bags, seasonal failures, failed prototypes and even samples at a lower price but with modified designs to distinguish them in order to recoup the losses. So that’s how outlets can price lower than the main houses.


What if you care about the environment and don't want to pay for destroyed bags? That is simply terrible!


----------



## redwings

purselovah91 said:


> What if you care about the environment and don't want to pay for destroyed bags? That is simply terrible!



You don’t buy. That’s all. Choice is entirely yours. 

No luxury house, or even any manufacturer can escape the carbon footprint or environmental damage.

Old days, people used to sew their own clothes, fix their bags, repair their shoes  but now, even fast fashion is helping to pile Earth with garbage too.


----------



## cerulean blue

redwings said:


> Why are luxury bags so expensive?


Because of the brand. That's all imo.


----------



## redwings

cerulean blue said:


> Because of the brand, let's be real.


Brand recognition goes into the profit margin consideration ON TOP of overhead costs of manufacturing ( including destroyed bags) , QC,  packaging, logistics, distribution and managing stores plus servicing centers.

Labor force salaries in China, or countries with sweat shop practices are far lower than labor force salaries in France and certain parts of EU. So we can’t compare the likes of Chanel or Hermes to the cost of bags mass-manufactured elsewhere in the factories of some developing nation.

Mass producing factories reduce the cost significantly compared to single artisans working on one bag.

Top grade full grain leather is way more expensive than bonded leather (basically scrap).

Let’s be very realistic.



880 said:


> As per several other threads, including the one started by @TraceySH , chanel bags are mass factory manufactured. . . .from an Italian factory. The leather is not top grade. Even KL viewed them as fashion pieces, not anything like bespoke heritage leather bags. Here is the link to the 61 page monster  of a thread  :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel’s Rise & STALL: Defects, Difficulties & Deflection (formerly the 19 tote saga thread)
> 
> 
> Just a hunch, but can you wear costume jewelry ear studs? Some ppl have an allergic reaction to them due to the metal used in them. Maybe there are some metal particles in the coating of the bag which give it the shiny appearance.  All of this is just a wild guess though. It’s ridiculous that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im one of the few who have had very good luck with my chanel bags ( ive owned them from 1990 or so to 2020), but i feel terribly for the experience of others.
> 
> @redwings , @purselovah91 , OT, but chanel, because it has so many RTW seasons and styles, and bags etc., may be among the worst of the luxury houses, in terms of carbon footprint, but I am assuming all of them are far better than fast fashion. Of course that may not be saying much. . . I console myself by still wearing some of my items from decades ago. @redwings , I did dare someone on that thread to buy a KL, factory made in China, so we could compare with a chanel, factory made in italy, but no one took me up on it.


I might pop over to the nearby department store and look at the KL there to see if the quality is near to current Chanel.


----------



## Yhte123

Different leathers will crease differently - yes. No one disagrees there.


redwings said:


> That said bag was also new. Not worn hence shouldn‘t be that way.
> 
> Caviar to Caviar - the creasing should be similar, not because the leather is ‘thinner’. How can the caviar manufacturing process be different from one colour to another ? Not too logical to me. Like I said, I am not comparing lambskin to caviar.
> 
> That‘s why I said same type of leather comparison (Togo to Togo, Epi to Epi, Smooth calf to smooth calf). Other houses - the same type of leather comes with the similar characteristics for all bags, in spite of the different colours.
> 
> The manufacturing for the style of bag in the same leather should be consistent across board. It isn’t a mass factory manufactured bag from a Chinese factory.


you didn’t get what I said.

The same types of leathers can and may crease differently. The same caviar leather can crease differently because of the hide and the variations in the quality of the skin cow. Certain areas of the hide can be   prone to pronounced creasing certain areas aren’t.



redwings said:


> Brand recognition goes into the profit margin consideration ON TOP of overhead costs of manufacturing ( including destroyed bags) , QC,  packaging, logistics, distribution and managing stores plus servicing centers.
> 
> Labor force salaries in China, or countries with sweat shop practices are far lower than labor force salaries in France and certain parts of EU. So we can’t compare the likes of Chanel or Hermes to the cost of bags mass-manufactured elsewhere in the factories of some developing nation.
> 
> Mass producing factories reduce the cost significantly compared to single artisans working on one bag.
> 
> Top grade full grain leather is way more expensive than bonded leather (basically scrap).
> 
> Let’s be very realistic.


If we were to be very realistic then low-cost labor with dubious conditions akin to Chinese sweatshops have been utilized by these luxury brands for a long time in Italy where these bags are mass-produced, multiple exposes have revealed the only difference between these factories are the countries they’re located in. Not to mention how it been revealed how items are majority made in China etc but finished in Italy.

Where is the legit proof Chanel is using bonded leather?


----------



## Christofle

The real cost of Chanel bags is from the ridiculous upkeep of their international boutiques, marketing departments, and the very real premium of paying for the brand in addition to large margins required to cover the cost of the couture ateliers. The cost of the leathers is very very low on the totem pole unfortunately. After all the bags are machine stitched without any complicated construction techniques being required.

The bags are still lovely fashion pieces but examples of "haute maroquinerie" they are certainly not.


----------



## redwings

Yhte123 said:


> Different leathers will crease differently - yes. No one disagrees there.
> 
> you didn’t get what I said.
> 
> The same types of leathers can and may crease differently. The same caviar leather can crease differently because of the hide and the variations in the quality of the skin cow. Certain areas of the hide can be   prone to pronounced creasing certain areas aren’t.


Now if we are talking about ‘less‘ finished leathers like lamb skin, I might be incline to agree. However caviar is a finished leather, and very very processed.



Yhte123 said:


> If we were to be very realistic then low-cost labor with dubious conditions akin to Chinese sweatshops have been utilized by these luxury brands for a long time in Italy where these bags are mass-produced, multiple exposes have revealed the only difference between these factories are the countries they’re located in. Not to mention how it been revealed how items are majority made in China etc but finished in Italy.


Well, I would think that the EU would put a stop to sweat shops.

I know that Loewe did their marquetry in Spain (even saw a video of their workshop doing marquetry), Bottega weaves their leather and Hermes has a craftsman stamp on their bags.


Yhte123 said:


> Where is the legit proof Chanel is using bonded leather?


I am talking about costs of producing a bag. Not about Chanel.

But yes, judging from the damages I saw on people’s bags online and even my friend’s Chanel 22 - it does look like the leather on some parts looks more bonded than full grain. Not talking about the interfacing. Go see super Dacob’s complain about his bag and the damage does look more like what one would see on bonded leather.

Adding to this, we will never find out legit proof because even Chanel refused to release material information to me regarding an allergic reaction I had to one of their leather bags (Not a caviar or lambskin). Started with hives and then developed into allergic contact dermatitis.  They prefer to refund me ‘out of generosity’.

They at first wanted a doctor’s note to certify that the bag is the problem but no decent doctor in his right mind can certify that unless he knows what to tell the specialist to test for in a patch test to CONFIRM, and in doing so, he needs the make up of the bag. He can’t call it a leather allergy because none of my leather items nor even his leather wallet could elicit a reaction unlike how that bag did.

Had it been food, the legislation can compel them.


----------



## Yhte123

redwings said:


> Now if we are talking about ‘less‘ finished leathers like lamb skin, I might be incline to agree. However caviar is a finished leather, and very very processed.
> 
> 
> Well, I would think that the EU would put a stop to sweat shops.
> 
> I know that Loewe did their marquetry in Spain (even saw a video of their workshop doing marquetry), Bottega weaves their leather and Hermes has a craftsman stamp on their bags.
> 
> I am talking about costs of producing a bag. Not about Chanel.
> 
> But yes, judging from the damages I saw on people’s bags online and even my friend’s Chanel 22 - it does look like the leather looks more bonded than full grain. Go see super Dacob’s complain about his bag and the damage does look more like what one would see on bonded leather.
> 
> Adding to this, we will never find out legit proof because even Chanel refused to release material information to me regarding an allergic reaction I had to one of their leather bags (Not a caviar or lambskin). They prefer to refund me ‘out of generosity’.
> 
> They at first wanted a doctor’s note to certify that the bag is the problem but no decent doctor in his right mind can certify that unless he knows what to tell the specialist to test for in a patch test to CONFIRM, and in doing so, he needs the make up of the bag. He can’t call it a leather allergy because none of my leather items nor even his leather wallet could elicit a reaction unlike how that bag did.
> 
> Had it been food, the legislation can compel them.


Very very processed isn’t going to completely alter how leather will eventually crease, especially when caviar is most likely achieved by heat stamping and a wax/synthetic finish.

And in an economic system that prioritizes unmitigated growth and profit at any costs, there will be a disregard of ethics like sweatshops still occurring in the EU. But that’s one stage of the supply chain. What about the raw materials which could also be produced in unethical and dangerous conditions like slave labor cotton from China?

None of those brands are Chanel nor does it invalidate the fact that sweatshop labor occurs in Europe.

LOOK is different from IS. Unless there is legit evidence that Chanel is using bonded leather then it would be irresponsible to allege it.


----------



## redwings

Yhte123 said:


> Very very processed isn’t going to completely alter how leather will eventually crease, especially when caviar is most likely achieved by heat stamping and a wax/synthetic finish.


‘Eventually’ - um. Bag is new as the person who was asking said. 

A few responses went with it isn’t new or used before.


Yhte123 said:


> And in an economic system that prioritizes unmitigated growth and profit at any costs, there will be a disregard of ethics like sweatshops still occurring in the EU. But that’s one stage of the supply chain. What about the raw materials which could also be produced in unethical and dangerous conditions like slave labor cotton from China?


No one didn’t said anything about sweatshops in EU except you. Only mass production factories.

I only mentioned sweatshops in the developing countries and also said that “So we can’t compare the likes of Chanel or Hermes to the cost of bags mass-manufactured elsewhere in the factories of some developing nation.” - let me make it clear “both brands DO NOT take part in developing nations’ sweatshops“.


Yhte123 said:


> None of those brands are Chanel nor does it invalidate the fact that sweatshop labor occurs in Europe.


Your point?


Yhte123 said:


> LOOK is different from IS. Unless there is legit evidence that Chanel is using bonded leather then it would be irresponsible to allege it.



Then Chanel should be transparent about their processes and materials, like the other luxury houses. We have some houses crowing about their leathers and how they make em. 

Most of all, Chanel shouldn’t shut a customer up with a refund when the bag comes off as really really odd (in terms of smell or even damage) in some of the posts or even triggering a reaction. That invokes suspicion.


----------



## purselovah91

"Many companies are using inexpensive immigrant labor to manufacture handbags that bear the coveted “Made in Italy” label"









						The Chinese Workers Who Assemble Designer Bags in Tuscany
					

Many companies are using inexpensive immigrant labor to manufacture handbags that bear the coveted “Made in Italy” label.




					www.newyorker.com


----------



## Yhte123

redwings said:


> ‘Eventually’ - um. Bag is new as the person who was asking said.
> 
> A few responses went with it isn’t new or used before.
> 
> No one didn’t said anything about sweatshops in EU except you. Only mass production factories.
> 
> I only mentioned sweatshops in the developing countries and also said that “So we can’t compare the likes of Chanel or Hermes to the cost of bags mass-manufactured elsewhere in the factories of some developing nation.” - let me make it clear “both brands DO NOT take part in developing nations’ sweatshops“.
> 
> Your point?
> 
> 
> Then Chanel should be transparent about their processes and materials, like the other luxury houses. We have some houses crowing about their leathers and how they make em.
> 
> Most of all, Chanel shouldn’t shut a customer up with a refund when the bag comes off as really really odd (in terms of smell or even damage) in some of the posts or even triggering a reaction. That invokes suspicion.


Eventually as in when you *eventually* _open the flap_, not eventually as the bag ages. To assume the bag should have minimal creases because it’s fresh from boutique is just ridiculous.

You’re the one that brought up labor and costs and higher standards in a response to cerulean blue. You were the one that talked about China. I was arguing against your false ideas about MII vs MIC stuffs.

And what’s your point for those brands bringing up as if they are related to Chanel’s manufacturing process?

Then that’s their choice. I don’t like Chanel’s lack of transparency either, but I really don’t see what point is there hold them up to the standards of other luxury brands? I don’t see any major luxury brand giving you an entire rundown of their supply chain and process so I don’t know where your standard is coming from. Not LV, Not Hermes, not Gucci, not Balenciaga, not Prada, not Chloe.





redwings said:


> Most of all, Chanel shouldn’t shut a customer up with a refund when the bag comes off as really really odd (in terms of smell or even damage) in some of the posts or even triggering a reaction. That invokes suspicion.



And your point? I doubt Gucci/Hermes/LV et al would do the same in regards to giving you specific material info in response to an allergic reaction either.


----------



## redwings

Yhte123 said:


> Eventually as in when you *eventually* _open the flap_, not eventually as the bag ages. To assume the bag should have minimal creases because it’s fresh from boutique is just ridiculous.


There are allegations that both black and beige caviar have thicker leathers. Caviar is a caviar - why the difference if the allegations are true? Cost cutting?


Yhte123 said:


> You’re the one that brought up labor and costs and higher standards in a response to cerulean blue. You were the one that talked about China. I was arguing against your false ideas about MII vs MIC stuffs.


She said prices are due to the brand. I am talking cost and a lot of cheaper bag manufacturers are in China or other developing nations.

False ideas? Like wages in relation to overhead costs? So are the workers paid in Italy equal to the amount of wages which the workers in China get? Entry level: 1200 Euros (Veneto data) vs 4000 RMB /575 Euros ( average factory worker in a Chinese city).

Remember we are talking about overhead costs in reference to why bags are costlier when manufactured in the EU. Do let me know how false this is because you went off tangent.



Yhte123 said:


> And what’s your point for those brands bringing up as if they are related to Chanel’s manufacturing process?
> 
> Then that’s their choice. I don’t like Chanel’s lack of transparency either, but I really don’t see what point is there hold them up to the standards of other luxury brands? I don’t see any major luxury brand giving you an entire rundown of their supply chain and process so I don’t know where your standard is coming from. Not LV, Not Hermes, not Gucci, not Balenciaga, not Prada, not Chloe.


No one is asking for their entire supply chain.

If Chanel wants to charge Hermes level prices - then they are held up to the standards in that tier.

Oh do you want me to compare them to Coach on the contemporary level instead of premium level? Coach actually may have better leather bags than them now.



Yhte123 said:


> And your point? I doubt Gucci/Hermes/LV et al would do the same in regards to giving you specific material info in response to an allergic reaction either.


As an example:
LV monogram canvas - coating is PVC last I heard about my wallet. Funny how they let ppl know.
LV leather - Vegetal tanned (plant dyed) calf leather. Funny how they let ppl know.
LV vachetta trims - unfinished cow hide. Again funny how they let ppl know.
So pretty much plant-based tanning for leathers and canvas is pvc coated.

Never been allergic to LV or the rest. Weird. 

If I am not allergic to them but to that peculiar leather, easy for Chanel to guess the make up. It isn’t like I didn’t provide info. I did - listed the leathers I owned from Chanel including those of their SLGs, with the note that there was no reactions to those types of leather. Process of elimination if one wishes to cross-reference. I am not asking for EVERY material but to which possible type of chemical is used for a list to do allergy testing.



purselovah91 said:


> "Many companies are using inexpensive immigrant labor to manufacture handbags that bear the coveted “Made in Italy” label"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Chinese Workers Who Assemble Designer Bags in Tuscany
> 
> 
> Many companies are using inexpensive immigrant labor to manufacture handbags that bear the coveted “Made in Italy” label.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newyorker.com


I think that may have changed now. They started the story from the mid 90s.


----------



## Yhte123

redwings said:


> There are allegations that both black and beige caviar have thicker leathers. Caviar is a caviar - why the difference if the allegations are true? Cost cutting?



What exactly are you arguing with me against? All I said is how the leather creases is not an effective metric of quality, nor is thickness.



redwings said:


> She said prices are due to the brand. I am talking cost and a lot of cheaper bag manufacturers are in China or other developing nations.
> 
> False ideas? Like wages in relation to overhead costs? So are the workers paid in Italy equal to the amount of wages which the workers in China get? Entry level: 1200 Euros (Veneto data) vs 4000 RMB /575 Euros ( average factory worker in a Chinese city).
> 
> Remember we are talking about overhead costs in reference to why bags are costlier when manufactured in the EU. Do let me know how false this is because you went off tangent.



You went off on the tangent here with your initial reply steeped in snarkiness. Citing average prices isn't going to undermine practices in the industry like subcontracting where people can be and are paid significantly less in Italy? Location of manufacturing doesn't matter, yes cost is cheaper in China but can be just almost cheap for made in Italy and a lot of brands are more than willing to looking that other way for cheap made in Italy labor.

Also when has a luxury bag been cheaper because it was made in the China vs Italy? Why Balenciaga bags and shoes made in China have comparable prices to the ones made in Italy, or Prada's made in China/Vietnam bags being the same price-wise with their Made in Italy bags (before they quietly moved the majority of their production back to Italy.)



redwings said:


> No one is asking for their entire supply chain.
> 
> If Chanel wants to charge Hermes level prices - then they are held up to the standards in that tier.
> 
> Oh do you want me to compare them to Coach on the contemporary level instead of premium level? Coach actually may have better leather bags than them now.





Yhte123 said:


> *Why are we comparing Chanel to Hermes? That's like comparing an apple to a pineapple. To compare their bags' qualities (the quality) based on the fact they're priced similarly is faulty IMO. *
> 
> Look to music: Comparing Chanel to Hermes is like comparing a musician who doesn't have a good singing voice but great songwriting skills to a musician that has the best voice in the industry but mediocre lyrics. And both musicians are extremely popular, both musicians' prices for their music and albums are the same on iTunes, both have won prestigious awards (Grammys etc), both have been critically acclaimed. Because like how people prioritize different aspects to which music they enjoy and which musicians they like, people are going to do the same with fashion houses!
> 
> We all care about quality and longevity, but some people prioritize design and aesthetics over quality. The style between the two brands are so drastically different.



Then you should've been specific about the level of transparency you would've preferred given the fact that people have different ideas of "transparent about their processes and materials". The level of transparency "LV monogram canvas - coating is PVC last I heard about my wallet" is not my definition.

Because to some transparency can be being publicly and thoroughly disclosing their efforts into handling textile/manufacturing waste, greenhouse emissions, and hazardous chemicals. Transparency can be disclosing the factories they produce in and the suppliers they source materials from.

Please point to me was I disputing the low quality of Chanel? My point is comparing is pointless  period (especially on the basis of them being priced similarly) and I've already said why. But I've attached what I've said since you didn't catch it.

Also, Chanel through and through is a couture house, not a leather goods house.



redwings said:


> As an example:
> LV monogram canvas - coating is PVC last I heard about my wallet. Funny how they let ppl know.
> LV leather - Vegetal tanned (plant dyed) calf leather. Funny how they let ppl know.
> LV vachetta trims - unfinished cow hide. Again funny how they let ppl know.
> So pretty much plant-based tanning for leathers and canvas is pvc coated.
> 
> Never been allergic to LV or the rest. Weird.
> 
> If I am not allergic to them but to that peculiar leather, easy for Chanel to guess the make up. It isn’t like I didn’t provide info. I did - listed the leathers I owned from Chanel including those of their SLGs, with the note that there was no reactions to those types of leather. Process of elimination if one wishes to cross-reference. I am not asking for EVERY material but to which possible type of chemical is used for a list to do allergy testing.



I mean you won't catch them telling disclosing the chemical composition of the PVC of their coated canvas, nor the specific chemicals going into dyeing/coating their leathers to a client. Which I have not seen from any luxury brand. Hence : "specific material info" coating canvas in PVC to me is literally almost as vague as Chanel's "Shiny Calfskin".


Congrats for not being allergic to brand that's also significantly declining in quality. You not being allergic to LV etc doesn't mean other people couldnt be though given how LV and other's entire clientele aren't on purseforum. But hey.


----------



## redwings

Yhte123 said:


> What exactly are you arguing with me against? All I said is how the leather creases is not an effective metric of quality, nor is thickness.


Ummm… Consistency is a metric of quality.


Yhte123 said:


> You went off on the tangent here with your initial reply steeped in snarkiness. Citing average prices isn't going to undermine practices in the industry like subcontracting where people can be and are paid significantly less in Italy? Location of manufacturing doesn't matter, yes cost is cheaper in China but can be just almost cheap for made in Italy and a lot of brands are more than willing to looking that other way for cheap made in Italy labor.


Annnnd that’s why I buy Hermes now. One bag per craftsman. Made in France.


Yhte123 said:


> Also when has a luxury bag been cheaper because it was made in the EU vs Italy? Why Balenciaga bags and shoes made in China have comparable prices to the ones made in Italy, or Prada's made in China/Vietnam bags being the same price-wise with their Made in Italy bags (before they quietly moved the majority of their production back to Italy.)


Italy, last I checked is in the EU. Did they just get out of the EU?


Yhte123 said:


> Then you should've been specific about the level of transparency you would've preferred given the fact that people have different ideas of "transparent about their processes and materials". The level of transparency "LV monogram canvas - coating is PVC last I heard about my wallet" is not my definition.


Well, the example is given for clarity.


Yhte123 said:


> Because to some transparency can be being publicly and thoroughly disclosing their efforts into handling textile/manufacturing waste, greenhouse emissions, and hazardous chemicals. Transparency can be disclosing the factories they produce in and the suppliers they source materials from.


Read some of their sustainability reports. Of course, no one is going to expose their entire operations but there’s always some rating by independent sources auditing them. Just Google sustainability report of the respective company.


Yhte123 said:


> Please point to me was I disputing the low quality of Chanel? My point is comparing is pointless  period (especially on the basis of them being priced similarly) and I've already said why. But I've attached what I've said since you didn't catch it.


Did I say low quality? Coach is definitely NOT low quality, merely stated that they may well produce better bags than Chanel. I would put Coach into the Better Quality zone.


Yhte123 said:


> Also, Chanel through and through is a couture house, not a leather goods house.


Chanel is a couture house. No one ever disputed that. However Chanel used to place emphasis on quality which also includes their leather goods. It’s kind of flogging the dead horse here.


Yhte123 said:


> I mean you won't catch them telling disclosing the chemical composition of the PVC of their coated canvas, nor the specific chemicals going into dyeing/coating their leathers to a client. Which I have not seen from any luxury brand. Hence : "specific material info" coating canvas in PVC to me is literally almost as vague as Chanel's "Shiny Calfskin".


PVC = Polyvinyl chloride - there you go, the name for a polymer of plastic. That’s the chemical composition (image attached). Got a chemical compound for ‘shiny calfskin’?



Yhte123 said:


> Congrats for not being allergic to brand that's also significantly declining in quality. You not being allergic to LV etc doesn't mean other people couldnt be though given how LV and other's entire clientele aren't on purseforum. But hey.



There are people who have leather allergies and I doubt that they will be in a boutique filled with leather. I cannot speak for others who may have allergies to certain components of LV bags but I do encourage them to speak up.

I own Chanel bags and I am not a first time buyer to be exposed to a first time bag. Never had issues with those items until that particular bag entered my collection. Suddenly getting hives which develop into itchiness is new to me. I cited other bags as an example for clarity’s sake before anyone assumes it is the good ole leather allergy.


----------



## Yhte123

redwings said:


> Ummm… Consistency is a metric of quality.


And leather, being a natural product will not be always 100% consistent, especially with an area that is high stress E.G. the center of the flap. And a possible likelihood of one of the largest luxury brands sourcing from multiple suppliers.


redwings said:


> Annnnd that’s why I buy Hermes now. One bag per craftsman. Made in France.


You should stick to them then instead of going on an unprovoked tirade in this thread in addition to casting aspersions onto Chanel’s clients as not caring of their money and "grouching".


redwings said:


> Read some of their sustainability reports. Of course, no one is going to expose their entire operations but there’s always some rating by independent sources auditing them. Just Google sustainability report of the respective company.


I was giving an example dear.


redwings said:


> Italy, last I checked is in the EU. Did they just get out of the EU?


I meant China vs EU/Italy which you have no point to argue so you resort to condescendingly misinterpreting my error. Especially given I clarified my point by providing examples of Balenciaga and Prada producing stuff in Italy and China..


redwings said:


> Did I say low quality? Coach is definitely NOT low quality, merely stated that they may well produce better bags than Chanel. I would put Coach into the Better Quality zone.


Where did I say Coach was low quality? Like literally where? _I said comparing brands is pointless._


redwings said:


> Chanel is a couture house. No one ever disputed that. However Chanel used to place emphasis on quality which also includes their leather goods. It’s kind of flogging the dead horse here.


So do other brands like LV with questionable quality. Your point?

Ironic of you of all people talking about flogging dead horses.


redwings said:


> PVC = Polyvinyl chloride - there you go, the name for a polymer of plastic. That’s the chemical composition (image attached). Got a chemical compound for ‘shiny calfskin’?


If you were able to get past your ego and need to be condescending , you would know there are different grades, classifications of PVC, got one for the one LV uses or the one you just pulled out of Google Images?


redwings said:


> There are people who have leather allergies and I doubt that they will be in a boutique filled with leather. I cannot speak for others who may have allergies to certain components of LV bags but I do encourage them to speak up.
> 
> I own Chanel bags and I am not a first time buyer to be exposed to a first time bag. Never had issues with those items until that particular bag entered my collection. Suddenly getting hives which develop into itchiness is new to me. I cited other bags as an example for clarity’s sake before anyone assumes it is the good ole leather allergy.


Maybe it's a sign to stick with Hermes. I've heard they're so great they cause people to make misplaced and faulty comparisons with other luxury houses.


----------



## redwings

Yhte123 said:


> And leather, being a natural product will not be always 100% consistent, especially with an area that is high stress E.G. the center of the flap. And a possible likelihood of one of the largest luxury brands sourcing from multiple suppliers.


Leather, being a natural product, can be consistent. Not 100% exact but consistent in terms of thickness and any difference shouldn’t be discernible.


Yhte123 said:


> You should stick to them then instead of going on an unprovoked tirade in this thread in addition to casting aspersions onto Chanel’s clients as not caring of their money and "grouching".


See the thread topic: quality getting worse...this is a thread for quality issues.  Well, that’s your opinion of my opinion. I have a different opinion of what I mean. Never the Twain shall meet. So we shall agree to disagree.



Yhte123 said:


> I was giving an example dear.
> 
> I meant China vs EU/Italy which you have no point to argue so you resort to condescendingly misinterpreting my error. Especially given I clarified my point by providing examples of Balenciaga and Prada producing stuff in Italy and China..


You assume too much, my dear on my intentions of ‘resorting’ to something.

However I do know of a certain perception in Asia (having lived in certain Asian countries for a long time) if people flip the tag and see made in China. A lot may well be flipping tags to check. Would be interesting to see whether the MII sells more than the MIC products but I doubt those companies will give us the info.



Yhte123 said:


> Where did I say Coach was low quality? Like literally where? _I said comparing brands is pointless._
> 
> So do other brands like LV with questionable quality. Your point?


Let me quote you “ Please point to me was I disputing the low quality of Chanel?”
That‘s after I mentioned Coach as perhaps having better bags.

LV isn’t what I usually buy and usually if I buy an LV, I have to like it and with that comes intense inspection.


Yhte123 said:


> Ironic of you of all people talking about flogging dead horses.
> 
> If you were able to get past your ego and need to be condescending , you would know there are different grades, classifications of PVC, got one for the one LV uses or the one you just pulled out of Google Images?


Perhaps you should follow your own advice.

PVC has different additives but most of it will be regulated if manufactured in the EU. Vinyl allergies exist. If there is an allergy to a pvc coating - the doctor at least have an idea of some of the components to test for. Versus ‘shiny calfskin’.


Yhte123 said:


> Maybe it's a sign to stick with Hermes. I've heard they're so great they cause people to make misplaced and faulty comparisons with other luxury houses.



Really? I still think the world of JD, Goyard, Loewe and Dior. JD is priced nicely on par with Hermes yet their quality are matchable. Goyard is pretty cool in my books. Think of it : I did compliment Kwanpen yesterday.  Guess I haven’t met those people yet. Definitely not in TPF.

This is a dead end. You are entitled to your view, as I am to mine. JD does have cooler hardware than Hermes but this is thread about Chanel’s lack of quality control.


----------



## Swanky

Hello!  This thread is getting a little off topic and I want to remind everyone to be respectful to other members in all posts.
Let's stick to topic, respectfully please


----------



## plpc

dbcelly said:


> arg, did they at least say they'll fix/replace the leather strap for free since it's under warranty?


Nope I was charged roughly 160 usd for the leather strap replacement and the strap on the zipper pull as well


----------

